# Celebrity Big Brother 2010



## RaverDrew (Dec 31, 2009)

The supposed line-up and PaddyPower odds...


Pamela Anderson 4/1 
Vinnie Jones 8/1
Russell Grant 12/1
Dane Bowers 9/2 
Ekaterina Ivanova 10/1
Ivana Trump 14/1
MC Hammer 5/1
Stephanie Beacham 10/1
Nicola Tappenden 16/1
Lady Sovereign 7/1
Alex Reid 12/1
Heidi Fleiss 20/1
Paul Danan 8/1
Brooke Kinsella 12/1

Interesting line-up, might have a bit of money on Brooke Kinsella, think she will get a massive sympathy vote from the public.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 31, 2009)

I hope they all die in flames as Davina hoses the House down with a proper Flamethrower


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 31, 2009)

RaverDrew said:


> The supposed line-up and PaddyPower odds...
> 
> 
> Pamela Anderson 4/1
> ...


Interesting?  Not how I'd describe it.  No politicians this year?  Boo! 

I don't know who Brooke Kinsella is,  so I can't say whether I agree she'll get sympathy.  She's one of 6 I don't have a clue about.


----------



## pengaleng (Dec 31, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> I don't know who Brooke Kinsella is,  so I can't say whether I agree she'll get sympathy.  She's one of 6 I don't have a clue about.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murder_of_Ben_Kinsella


----------



## London_Calling (Dec 31, 2009)

Cue 30 posts of 'I don't know . . . '.

Of the ones I know, it looks promising.  In terms of meltdown, Russell Grant looks value, though I think he may be quite amusing as well. Vinny Jones . . . 

I found this curiously interesting last year (my first year). It seems to tie in with the celebrity zeitgeist on several levels; a real head fuck of a concept.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 31, 2009)

Lady Sovereign ftw!!!!

esssohhhhveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 31, 2009)

tribal_princess said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Murder_of_Ben_Kinsella


Ah.  I remember that.  I don't watch Eastenders, so I was none the wiser at the time.  Sad and terrible incident, of course.


----------



## Flashman (Dec 31, 2009)

Fuckinel Sov! Wallop.


----------



## maldwyn (Dec 31, 2009)

danny la rouge said:


> Sad and terrible incident, of course.



ripe for the sympathy vote, kind of unfair on the others - unless she turns out to be a right cow, which I doubt.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 3, 2010)

Latest revised line-up and odds from Paddy Power...


Vinnie Jones 3/1 
Lady Sovereign 9/1 
Stephanie Beacham 12/1 
Dane Bowers 9/2 
Ekaterina Ivanova 10/1 
Brooke Kinsella 12/1 
Steven Baldwin 6/1 
Ivana Trump 10/1 
Nicola Tappenden 18/1 
DJ Base Hunter 	7/1 
Alex Reid 12/1 
Heidi Fleiss 20/1

Vinnie Jones' price pulls in massively and is the clear favourite


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> Latest revised line-up and odds from Paddy Power...
> 
> 
> Vinnie Jones 3/1
> ...



Have only ever heard of five from that line up.
Perhaps that says more about me than the line up.

Vinnie will walk !

When does it start ?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

come onnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn lady sovereign!!!


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 3, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Have only ever heard of five from that line up.
> Perhaps that says more about me than the line up.
> 
> Vinnie will walk !
> ...



Starts tonight, personally, I can't see Vinnie winning it.



Dillinger4 said:


> come onnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn lady sovereign!!!



Lady Sov will be


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

essssohhhhveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Maggot (Jan 3, 2010)

Gonna be tension between Dane Bowers and Alex Reid. They had a punch up on NYE apparently.


----------



## Geri (Jan 3, 2010)

Maggot said:


> Gonna be tension between Dane Bowers and Alex Reid. They had a punch up on NYE apparently.



How convenient!


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> *Starts tonight*, personally, I can't see Vinnie winning it.
> 
> 
> 
> *Lady Sov will be *



OMG !
(I don't OMG often !)

Looking forward to it.

Need to do a bit of FIFA 10 and Assassins II then settle down for this.

I have very little knowledge of Lady Sov but she would be my immediate first choice.

No Boy George ?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

Just checked EPG.

Channel 4 , 21.00hrs.

Bring it on !


----------



## 8den (Jan 3, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> I hope they all die in flames as Davina hoses the House down with a proper Flamethrower



Before turning it on herself...


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

It's about to start and i'm excited


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

8den said:


> Before turning it on herself...



Come on.
(Ok i have gone off her in recent years but............)

Have you seen those pants she is wearing ?


----------



## pboi (Jan 3, 2010)

Baldwin!! amazing


----------



## Flashman (Jan 3, 2010)

Good lord.


----------



## pboi (Jan 3, 2010)

oh dear, look at him now


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 3, 2010)

Ugh, Vinnie Jones is going to be in there? I don't think I can bear to watch him for a fortnight.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

lol


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 3, 2010)

Brooke seems to have turned her 'career' around since her brothers death - makes me slightly uneasy - she brought out a book about his death within 6 months


----------



## Flashman (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh, Baldwin's a cunt.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

pboi said:


> Baldwin!! amazing



Who the fuck is he ?

Just seen the video,could be fun !

He is "born again"


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

lollll!!!!!


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 3, 2010)

The light of truth! lol!


----------



## Flashman (Jan 3, 2010)

"Hell is a very real place"


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 3, 2010)

Flashman said:


> Oh, Baldwin's a cunt.



Seems to be, yes.

Oh bugger. Was going to go to bed and now I can't. Grr.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

hahaha morrrrronnnnnnn


----------



## Flashman (Jan 3, 2010)

Not the brightest either lol


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 3, 2010)

HAHAHAA. He's a total MORAN.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

OMG !

He is a compliant and dumb as fuck !


----------



## pboi (Jan 3, 2010)

bewbs


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 3, 2010)

Nicola T? Who?


----------



## Flashman (Jan 3, 2010)

Don't know this 'un


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

pboi said:


> bewbs


----------



## Flashman (Jan 3, 2010)

Ahhhhh, The Sun, Nuts, Zoo. Alles klar. Now I know why I don't know her.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 3, 2010)

"from Nuts to Zoo".

Wow, quite a range she has there.


----------



## pboi (Jan 3, 2010)

peasants the lot of them. 

worked in a bank? maybe as a PA


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

missfran said:


> Nicola T? Who?



^^^^^^^^^^
What they said.

Want her to walk tonight.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

aaaaaaaaahahahaha this is going to be SHIT.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 3, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> aaaaaaaaahahahaha this is going to be SHIT.



You LOVE it. I reckon it's why you came back to Urban!


----------



## 8den (Jan 3, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Come on.
> (Ok i have gone off her in recent years but............)
> 
> Have you seen those pants she is wearing ?



Have you seen those panten adverts I'd  smash my skull in if I was trapped in a confined space with her.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 3, 2010)

Early doors innit


----------



## Flashman (Jan 3, 2010)

Baldwin was nodding off then


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

a little creepy. you said it baldwin.


----------



## pboi (Jan 3, 2010)

man he is creepy


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

milly molly said:


> You LOVE it. I reckon it's why you came back to Urban!



The shitter the better.


----------



## pboi (Jan 3, 2010)

oh snap


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm hoping Ivana and Stephanie will be arriving  Oh, Alex Reid and Dane


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

I want Lady Sovereign to be in it to win it.


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 3, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I want Lady Sovereign to be in it to win it.



Oh, I love her as well - is she in?  I'm not watching


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 3, 2010)

I have a secret crush on Dane Bowers, after he seemed nice and polite in Celeb Come Dine with Me. I like a man with manners. I hope he's in it.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

RubyBlue said:


> Oh, I love her as well - is she in?  I'm not watching



She is _supposed_ to be in it. _apparently_.


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 3, 2010)

milly molly said:


> I have a secret crush on Dane Bowers, after he seemed nice and polite in Celeb Come Dine with Me. I like a man with manners. I hope he's in it.



Alex is sexy excpet when he's Roxanne


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

I just need to calm down a bit.
I'm hoping this Balwin person is just taking the piss.........

I really hope there is someone i know entering.

I'm still excited but.........

(Can someone take that fucking MeerKat OUT ! )

Compare my fist to your face !


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 3, 2010)

milly molly said:


> I have a secret crush on Dane Bowers, after he seemed nice and polite in Celeb Come Dine with Me. I like a man with manners. I hope he's in it.



He's a complete twat irl


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 3, 2010)

RubyBlue said:


> Alex is sexy excpet when he's Roxanne



Huh? What? Who is Alex Reid?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 3, 2010)

*hurls*

alex twatting reid..


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 3, 2010)

milly molly said:


> Huh? What? Who is Alex Reid?



Some no-one who's going out with Jordan / Katie Price  He likes to dress up as 'Roxanne'


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

Yep,who is Alex thingy ?


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 3, 2010)

RubyBlue said:


> Some no-one who's going out with Jordan / Katie Price



Why is he dressed as a lady? And, more importantly, who was he in Hollyoaks?!?!??!


OOOOH. He is fit.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

milly molly said:


> Why is he dressed as a lady? And, more importantly, who was he in Hollyoaks?!?!??!
> 
> 
> OOOOH. He is fit.



I was just wondering that.

Not that I watch Hollyoaks.


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 3, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Yep,who is Alex thingy ?



see above - only thing notable is a fab bod - to die for


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

OMG he looks out of his depth and terrified !


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 3, 2010)

milly molly said:


> Why is he dressed as a lady? And, more importantly, who was he in Hollyoaks?!?!??!
> 
> 
> OOOOH. He is fit.



Hollyoakes?  Was he????


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 3, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I was just wondering that.
> 
> Not that I watch Hollyoaks.



Yes you do, your favourite is Jackie.

OH! I wonder if he was connected to that fella doing the street fighting, and getting hurt. In which case, it was a bit of a nothingy role, init.

I'd still do 'im though.


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 3, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> OMG he looks out of his depth and terrified !



Who Who Who - I'm not in the UK - WHO?  Alex?????


----------



## pboi (Jan 3, 2010)

wow, when I watched hollyoaks, forgot he was in it


----------



## pboi (Jan 3, 2010)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alex_Reid_(MMA)


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 3, 2010)

Oooh, Beacham won't last.


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 3, 2010)

pboi said:


> wow, when I watched hollyoaks, forgot he was in it



WHO???


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

I saw her in Coronation Street and she kissed Ken Barlow and it was the worst thing ever


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 3, 2010)

Yay Stephanie Beecham.....


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 3, 2010)

missfran said:


> Oooh, Beacham won't last.



Oh, Is Stephanie in?  Fab   She'll stay the course - believe me


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 3, 2010)

rubyblue said:


> who???



alex reid ffs.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 3, 2010)

missfran said:


> Oooh, Beacham won't last.



Oh I don't know. Sometimes the matriarchs do alright.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 3, 2010)

Baldwin sniffed too much coke. He only thinks he's a Christian.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

Where the fuck i have been all my life !

Stephanie Beecham was having sex with Ken Barlow ?


Blow me down with a feather !


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

N_igma said:


> Baldwin sniffed too much coke. He only thinks he's a Christian.



I reckon he will go mental.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 3, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Where the fuck i have been all my life !
> 
> Stephanie Beecham was having sex with Ken Barlow ?
> 
> ...



I don't think they actually achieved intercourse, did they?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 3, 2010)

OMG - listen to her laugh - it's like Ab Fab but real...


----------



## weltweit (Jan 3, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> Yay Stephanie Beecham.....





RubyBlue said:


> Oh, Is Stephanie in?  Fab   She'll stay the course - believe me



I am amazed! 

why would she want to be in the house .. 

Career in freefall perhaps .. 

Needs the dosh 

They must have paid for her no?


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 3, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Where the fuck i have been all my life !
> 
> Stephanie Beecham was having sex with Ken Barlow ?
> 
> ...



Whenever did Steph fuck Ken?  Never - I don't believe this shit


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I reckon he will go mental.



Cool.

(Esp with no coke.)

Remember that horse racing guy ?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 3, 2010)

This is funny - none of them know who the others are...


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 3, 2010)

You can tell Steven's going to get right on everyone's tits


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

milly molly said:


> I don't think they actually achieved intercourse, did they?



They _flirted_. That scarred me enough. 

*sicks*


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 3, 2010)

weltweit said:


> I am amazed!
> 
> why would she want to be in the house ..
> 
> ...



No, I really believe she likes to be 'alternative' - she aint in it for the cash


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 3, 2010)

oh YES - Lady Sovereign...


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 3, 2010)

Sov. Happy now everyone?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

FUCK YEHHHHHH

eeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssoooooooohhhhhhhhveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 3, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> They _flirted_. That scarred me enough.
> 
> *sicks*



Oh I do love you. 

Here's your favourite. 

Gosh, she's a one, isn't she?


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 3, 2010)

missfran said:


> You can tell Steven's going to get right on everyone's tits



Who's Steven - I can't see this shit for real - whoi is he???


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 3, 2010)

RubyBlue said:


> Who's Steven - I can't see this shit for real - whoi is he???



He's the youngest Baldwin brother.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 3, 2010)

RubyBlue said:


> No, I really believe she likes to be 'alternative' - she aint in it for the cash



Well she is the biggest star in there so far ... 

imho


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> This is funny - none of them know who the others are...



TOTALLY !



I don't know most of them either.

I just think these ego's will clash BIG time.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

yes!! yesssss!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pboi (Jan 3, 2010)

lady chav peasant


like her tho


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 3, 2010)

RubyBlue said:


> Who's Steven - I can't see this shit for real - whoi is he???



Stephen Baldwin. He's a bit alarming.

Where on earth are you that you can't watch? It must be torment!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

oh my gosh, I fucking LOVE Lady Sovereign.


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 3, 2010)

missfran said:


> He's the youngest Baldwin brother.



gosh - I can't see him but isn't he the CUTEST Baldwin?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

Win it Sov.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 3, 2010)

RubyBlue said:


> gosh - I can't see him but isn't he the CUTEST Baldwin?



He has a bit of a bloated face and teeth like he might bite your ear off in your sleep.

If Nicola T says 'You alriiiiiiight' again, I shall go: GRR.


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 3, 2010)

milly molly said:


> Stephen Baldwin. He's a bit alarming.
> 
> Where on earth are you that you can't watch? It must be torment!



I'm in the North of Fucking Sweden - no Chanel 4 here   I'm relying on you!!!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

I am now going to watch this every single day and then watch the live feeds and everything


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 3, 2010)

RubyBlue said:


> gosh - I can't see him but isn't he the CUTEST Baldwin?



Fuck NO.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 3, 2010)

milly molly said:


> Stephen Baldwin. He's a bit alarming.



What is alarming is that he looks just like his dad when he was most famous.

And nobody knows who he is !!  

I should think Stephanie knows


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

You're Sue ?

No Sov !


----------



## 8den (Jan 3, 2010)

Apparently Lady Sov "doesn't play the celebrity game" Which explains why she's on celebrity big brother then


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 3, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am now going to watch this every single day and then watch the live feeds and everything



Me too! It has made January very slightly less shit. Must wash up in break.


----------



## 8den (Jan 3, 2010)

RubyBlue said:


> gosh - I can't see him but isn't he the CUTEST Baldwin?



Thats really like saying who's the sexiest tree frog.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 3, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Your Sue ?
> 
> No Sov !



Alex (street) Reid:  "wickeddddddddddd..."


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm fucking alarmingly excited - AND I CAN'T SEE!!!!!!

Stephen Balwin - last time I saw = HOT


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

milly molly said:


> Me too! It has made January very slightly less shit. Must wash up in break.



LOL.

I'm too pissed but loving this thread as an addendum to the live action.


----------



## al (Jan 3, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> oh my gosh, I fucking LOVE Lady Sovereign.



definitely - a massive FTW!


----------



## Looby (Jan 3, 2010)

RubyBlue said:


> I'm fucking alarmingly excited - AND I CAN'T SEE!!!!!!
> 
> Stephen Balwin - last time I saw = HOT



Jesus, no way. There are far better Baldwins. 

Btw-is that why fit lads were called Baldwins in Clueless?


----------



## weltweit (Jan 3, 2010)

RubyBlue said:


> I'm fucking alarmingly excited - AND I CAN'T SEE!!!!!!
> 
> Stephen Balwin - last time I saw = HOT



Beware, he is apparently a ferverent born again christian!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

RubyBlue said:


> I'm fucking alarmingly excited - AND I CAN'T SEE!!!!!!
> 
> Stephen Balwin - last time I saw = HOT



Barney Rubble?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 3, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> oh my gosh, I fucking LOVE Lady Sovereign.





The horrible little girl who murdered a perfectly good Cure song? I hope that the Baldwin freak casts out her devils with a meat cleaver.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 3, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> Jesus, no way. There are far better Baldwins.
> 
> Btw-is that why fit lads were called Baldwins in Clueless?



Exactly, yes.


----------



## Skin (Jan 3, 2010)

8den said:


> Apparently Lady Sov "doesn't play the celebrity game" Which explains why she's on celebrity big brother then



And she does it very well. I have never heard of her!


----------



## pboi (Jan 3, 2010)

AMAZING


----------



## Looby (Jan 3, 2010)

milly molly said:


> Exactly, yes.



I think I knew that but I forget things.


----------



## Geri (Jan 3, 2010)

She looks like Kevin the teenager.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

OMG What a tool !

Sis...what ?


----------



## Skin (Jan 3, 2010)

Sisquo? who?
Celebrity aint wot it used to be! you used to have to be a household name!


----------



## Geri (Jan 3, 2010)

I've heard of him.


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 3, 2010)

I genuinely do not give a shit about Sisqo.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

hahahaha! brilliant


----------



## pboi (Jan 3, 2010)

fair play to them, biggest celeb so far.

bet he would only do it if he would perform


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

Skin said:


> Sisquo? who?
> Celebrity aint wot it used to be! *you used to have to be a household name!*



Really !

He will walk in the first few days.

GET OFF NOW !!!!!!!


----------



## weltweit (Jan 3, 2010)

Skin said:


> Sisquo? who?
> Celebrity aint wot it used to be! you used to have to be a household name!



Indeed, who ?? 

But there have to be a lot more celebs going into the house.

Did you see how many chairs there were around the table.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 3, 2010)

Can't John Chambers sue this man? He can't be doing the brand any good.


----------



## Skin (Jan 3, 2010)

Where are the poofs and lezzers? these things hang on the homos and lezzers to make it entertaining.


----------



## 8den (Jan 3, 2010)

Skin said:


> Sisquo? who?
> Celebrity aint wot it used to be! you used to have to be a household name!



There's a page three model in there for fucks sake


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

Security stop him !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 3, 2010)

Skin said:


> Sisquo? who?
> Celebrity aint wot it used to be! you used to have to be a household name!



Of Thong song fame. I quite fancied him too, when he had silver hair.

God, I need to stop admitting these things.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 3, 2010)

EPIC entry !!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

milly molly said:


> Of Thong song fame. I quite fancied him too, when he had silver hair.
> 
> God, I need to stop admitting these things.



I know! For shame!

(dont stop )


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

raverdrew said:


> epic entry !!! :d



Desperate !


----------



## Skin (Jan 3, 2010)

Geri said:


> I've heard of him.



Yes but you are cool. I'm not!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> EPIC entry !!!



definitely


----------



## pboi (Jan 3, 2010)

im taller when I stand on my wallet


REALLY! haha


----------



## Skin (Jan 3, 2010)

8den said:


> There's a page three model in there for fucks sake



Yes I spend my life looking at them


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 3, 2010)

Or was Alex Reid that policeman who fancied Fit Calvin's wife?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

Dane who ?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

I wanna get freeaaakky with yoouuuuuu


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 3, 2010)

For Ruby's benefit: Dane Bowers has now entered.


----------



## Skin (Jan 3, 2010)

Dane Bowers. Cute
Urghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh he touched the Jordan. VOMIT!


----------



## pboi (Jan 3, 2010)

Legen




dairy


----------



## pboi (Jan 3, 2010)

oh and remember the Jordan sextape with him?


----------



## Skin (Jan 3, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Dane who ?



I don't care he is a hunk!


----------



## Looby (Jan 3, 2010)

milly molly said:


> Or was Alex Reid that policeman who fancied Fit Calvin's wife?



No, possibly a bouncer at the loft or something?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

pboi said:


> oh and remember the Jordan sextape with him?



Got a link ?

Err on second thoughts.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 3, 2010)

missfran said:


> For Ruby's benefit: Dane Bowers has now entered.



And he looks like a boy you could introduce to your mum and then marry and have lots of babies with. And I like the way he's dressed too. Oh he has nice eyes.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 3, 2010)

But hardly more than Z list celeb no?


----------



## Looby (Jan 3, 2010)

Skin said:


> I don't care he is a hunk!



No way??!


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 3, 2010)

milly molly said:


> And he looks like a boy you could introduce to your mum and then marry and have lots of babies with. And I like the way he's dressed too. Oh he has nice eyes.



Agreed. He looks quite sweet. I think he might do well.

Of course, now he'll turn out to be a massive racist.


----------



## pboi (Jan 3, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Got a link ?
> 
> Err on second thoughts.



google it ( see below in white)

http://www.hardsextube.com/video/53584/Jordan--Katie-Price--and--Dane-Bowers-Sex-Tape-For-Everyone


----------



## Looby (Jan 3, 2010)

Am I the only one who doesn't like Dane?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

Star of the show so far............


Davina's pants.


----------



## Skin (Jan 3, 2010)

Who? Heidi?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

I just want to watch lady sovereign


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 3, 2010)

Brilliant. A pimp.


----------



## Skin (Jan 3, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't like Dane?



 I hope so.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

Skin said:


> Who? Heidi?



she was a ladypimp

I reckon she knows stephen baldwin pretty well


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 3, 2010)

Hang on, wasn't one of the Baldwin's a victim of the Heidi Fleiss scandal?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

missfran said:


> Brilliant. A pimp.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 3, 2010)

No, a _celeb_ pimp, so that's okay. And she likes animals.


----------



## Skin (Jan 3, 2010)

missfran said:


> Brilliant. A pimp.



Yeah! but a girl pimp.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 3, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't like Dane?



Don't worry, I generally disagree with the opinion of the Big Bro Urbanites. This time though, I have my finger on the pulse.


----------



## 8den (Jan 3, 2010)

Ah but according to the narration "credit due, Heidi did not reveal the names in her little black book". 

So a pimp but not a rat, so thats alright then.


----------



## 8den (Jan 3, 2010)

Is she Pete Burn's twin sister?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

Skin said:


> Yeah! but a girl pimp.



Even better


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 3, 2010)

missfran said:


> For Ruby's benefit: Dane Bowers has now entered.



Thgank you missfran - can you give me the line up?  did alex come in as roxanne????


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 3, 2010)

Is she off her head or is it just lots of plastic surgery?  She looks ..odd.. somehow..


----------



## IC3D (Jan 3, 2010)

lol for having a pimp and lol for everyone booing


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> Is she off her head or is it just lots of plastic surgery?  She looks ..odd.. somehow..



definite surgery.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> Is she off her head or is it just lots of plastic surgery?  She looks ..odd.. somehow..



Is she the Joker ?


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 3, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> Is she off her head or is it just lots of plastic surgery?  She looks ..odd.. somehow..



She walks funny. She knows Stephen. Hmmm. In-ter-esting!


----------



## Geri (Jan 3, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> Is she off her head or is it just lots of plastic surgery?  She looks ..odd.. somehow..



She looks plastic.


----------



## Skin (Jan 3, 2010)

Well she knows Baldwin!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

I _knew_ she would know baldwin.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 3, 2010)

Heidi to Baldwin: I've seen you before


----------



## pboi (Jan 3, 2010)

LOL

they know each other


----------



## Skin (Jan 3, 2010)

Geri said:


> She looks plastic.



She looks off her head on years worth of something!


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

Skin said:


> Well she knows Baldwin!



OMgosh she has seen him before !


----------



## weltweit (Jan 3, 2010)

Hmm, I wonder if American born again Christian Steve Baldwin might know Heidi Fleiss? 

He should not really, being a christian, unless he perhaps wanted to save her


----------



## Looby (Jan 3, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> Is she off her head or is it just lots of plastic surgery?  She looks ..odd.. somehow..



both


----------



## Diamond (Jan 3, 2010)

I want to know exactly how they pitch this to each entrant.


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 3, 2010)

RubyBlue said:


> Thgank you missfran - can you give me the line up?  did alex come in as roxanne????



No, he didn't. He got booed and said that he was hoping to use his time in the house to turn the boos into cheers.

Heidi Fleiss, hollywood pimp, has entered. She looked at Stephen Baldwin and said "I've seen you before".



gaijingirl said:


> Is she off her head or is it just lots of plastic surgery?  She looks ..odd.. somehow..



Total surgery face.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 3, 2010)

weltweit said:


> Hmm, I wonder if American born again Christian Steve Baldwin might know Heidi Fleiss?
> 
> He should not really, being a christian, unless he perhaps wanted to save her



He's only recently a born again christian after years of booze and drugs.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 3, 2010)

She partied her arse off all over LA ,she probably has met everyone that was everyone back then- dont mean he was in her book!


----------



## Kanda (Jan 3, 2010)

Diamond said:


> I want to know exactly how they pitch this to each entrant.



$$

^^ That. They probably already know what it is.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

Sweaty Betty said:


> She partied her arse off all over LA ,she probably has met everyone that was everyone back then- dont mean he was in her book!



Yeh, but he probably was though.


----------



## pboi (Jan 3, 2010)

plus its last one ever, you bet they went all out


----------



## weltweit (Jan 3, 2010)

Sweaty Betty said:


> She partied her arse off all over LA ,she probably has met everyone that was everyone back then- dont mean he was in her book!



Perhaps she is muddling him up with his dad


----------



## Skin (Jan 3, 2010)

I think I know more celebrities than this!


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 3, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> OMgosh she has seen him before !




but she went out with Tom Sizemore so probably not as a punter.


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 3, 2010)

missfran said:


> No, he didn't. He got booed and said that he was hoping to use his time in the house to turn the boos into cheers.
> 
> Heidi Fleiss, hollywood pimp, has entered. She looked at Stephen Baldwin and said "I've seen you before".
> 
> ...



Oh, is it nearly over?  Do you have a proper line up?  DO you know know know????


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

weltweit said:


> Perhaps she is muddling him up with his dad



they probably got a family two-for-one deal or something.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 3, 2010)

weltweit said:


> Perhaps she is muddling him up with his dad



Or his many brothers lol


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 3, 2010)

RubyBlue said:


> Oh, is it nearly over?  Do you have a proper line up?  DO you know know know????



No, I'm just watching it on TV ffs!

I'd bet a lot of money Pamela Anderson'll be in it though.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 3, 2010)

Kanda said:


> $$
> 
> ^^ That. They probably already know what it is.



Sure, but there must be a whole lot of other stuff too. To help them to get over their hang ups and such.


----------



## Skin (Jan 3, 2010)

Who? Who?


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 3, 2010)

Basshunter has now entered.

He seemed sweet on NMT Buzzcocks a few weeks ago.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

Fuck me ! 

I thought it was Christian Bale !


----------



## Geri (Jan 3, 2010)

Never heard of this bloke.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

Skin said:


> Who? Who?



you are just out of touch, I know who _all_ of them are. 

and I don't even follow celebrities or anything.


----------



## pboi (Jan 3, 2010)

basshunter

also porn out about him aswelll


----------



## Looby (Jan 3, 2010)

Ffs, why are there no decent men in there?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 3, 2010)

I always thought he was gay!!!!!


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 3, 2010)

Aw. At least he's put a suit on.


----------



## Skin (Jan 3, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> you are just out of touch, I know who _all_ of them are.
> 
> and I don't even follow celebrities or anything.



What age are you?


----------



## pboi (Jan 3, 2010)

plus his ex bird was a pron star aswell

he will win


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

hahaha that was rubbish


----------



## weltweit (Jan 3, 2010)

Geri said:


> Never heard of this bloke.



Me neither !!


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 3, 2010)

Whi the fuck is Basshunter?

Pam has to be in - she's already in the UK after finishing her panto


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 3, 2010)

This could be interesting ....


----------



## Skin (Jan 3, 2010)

Geri said:


> Never heard of this bloke.



Apparently we are out of touch!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

Skin said:


> Apparently we are out of touch!



No just you



I am 23.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 3, 2010)

sisco on basshunter entering "wow i feel even shorter"  Class!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skin (Jan 3, 2010)

He is the most gorgeous man yet!
Stephanie licked her lips!


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 3, 2010)

who?


----------



## Skin (Jan 3, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> No just you
> 
> 
> 
> I am 23.



I was in touch when you were an ejaculating sperm!


----------



## Geri (Jan 3, 2010)

He looks like Gardar Thor Cortes.


----------



## madamv (Jan 3, 2010)

O so ridiculous...  Whooooooooooooooooooooooo?


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 3, 2010)

This cockhunter is a massive prick. At least he won't make any shit music for howeer many hours he is in the house for. So far the nicest seem to be Sisqo and Stephanie. Reckon Nicola T will be first out and Baldwin is properly weird !

Ahh here comes Borat's sister


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 3, 2010)

Ronnie woods anorexic russian model GF--- CELEBRITY???? FUCk OFF


----------



## Looby (Jan 3, 2010)

Ronnie Woods ex


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

DJ Squelch said:


> who?



She went out with Ronnie Wood.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

weltweit said:


> Me neither !!



First glance i thought he was Christian Bale 
Whom i have only just become aware of 


What a lame excuse for wearing a dinner jacket thingy.
"I've just come from a NYE party and it was a long journey."
FUCK OFF !!!!


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 3, 2010)

Skin said:


> He is the most gorgeous man yet!
> Stephanie licked her lips!



He is, yes.


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 3, 2010)

Brilliant. She'll fuck old men for money/fame. Heidi's going to love her.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 3, 2010)

RubyBlue said:


> Pam has to be in - she's already in the UK after finishing her panto



Pamela Anderson .. I would be surprised .. 

Mind you I was surprised about Janet Jackson .. she was fab !


----------



## Geri (Jan 3, 2010)

Tart.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

Skin said:


> I was in touch when you were an ejaculating sperm!



Yeh well you lost it now.


----------



## Looby (Jan 3, 2010)

madamv said:


> O so ridiculous...  Whooooooooooooooooooooooo?



Yay, you're here.


----------



## pboi (Jan 3, 2010)

lol keeps getting better


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

Katty who ?


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 3, 2010)

scraping the barrel.

edit: I said that before Aisleyne on twitter.


----------



## Looby (Jan 3, 2010)

missfran said:


> Brilliant. She'll fuck old men for money/fame. Heidi's going to love her.



Wouldn't we all?


----------



## Skin (Jan 3, 2010)

OMG
A paedo bangle


----------



## pboi (Jan 3, 2010)

she is hawt


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 3, 2010)

weltweit said:


> Pamela Anderson .. I would be surprised ..
> 
> Mind you I was surprised about Janet Jackson .. she was fab !



WHAT??? JANET??? She AINT IN?? NO WAY????


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

pboi said:


> she is hawt



Totally.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

pboi said:


> she is hawt



yeeeh


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 3, 2010)

No Sparks. No we wouldn't.


----------



## Skin (Jan 3, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Yeh well you lost it now.



Am I bovered?


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 3, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> Wouldn't we all?



Yes. I think she's quite sweet. I admire the flower and hoodie combo. I think I can feel Dillinger falling in love, across the internet.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

excellent double take there sov


----------



## madamv (Jan 3, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> Yay, you're here.



I had to check you werent spinning me line!!!


Oh, weltwelt it wasnt Janet, it was the other one...


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 3, 2010)

RubyBlue said:


> WHAT??? JANET??? She AINT IN?? NO WAY????



Calm the fuck down! Jesus! No, she isn't.


----------



## pboi (Jan 3, 2010)

OMG

awesome


----------



## Kanda (Jan 3, 2010)

VINNY


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 3, 2010)

I Fucking LOVE Vinny!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 3, 2010)

Vinnie Jones...


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 3, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> yeeeh



I knew it!


----------



## Looby (Jan 3, 2010)

missfran said:


> No Sparks. No we wouldn't.


----------



## Skin (Jan 3, 2010)

Vinnie phwaorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

Yes !

Vinnie is REALLY in !


----------



## madamv (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh Gazza is in....   gulp....   car crash for sure...

eta....  oh its Vinnie....  phew... phoarrrrrrrrrr


----------



## weltweit (Jan 3, 2010)

RubyBlue said:


> WHAT??? JANET??? She AINT IN?? NO WAY????



Not now. but she was, last year wasn't it, or am I mistaken, it was definately one of the Jackson women in last year or the year before.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

milly molly said:


> Yes. I think she's quite sweet. I admire the flower and hoodie combo. I think I can feel Dillinger falling in love, across the internet.



She is cute, but I love Lady Sovereign.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 3, 2010)

madamv said:


> oh gazza is in....   Gulp....   Car crash for sure...
> 
> Eta....  Oh its vinnie....  Phew... Phoarrrrrrrrrr



nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Looby (Jan 3, 2010)

milly molly said:


> Yes. I think she's quite sweet. I admire the flower and hoodie combo. I think I can feel Dillinger falling in love, across the internet.



I think she's really pretty.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 3, 2010)

skin said:


> vinnie phwaorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



nooooooooooo!

though he looks quite nice and normal.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 3, 2010)

madamv said:


> Oh, weltwelt it wasnt Janet, it was the other one...



Oh ..


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 3, 2010)

Skin said:


> Vinnie phwaorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr



Vinnies a cunt


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 3, 2010)

weltweit said:


> Not now. but she was, last year wasn't it, or am I mistaken, it was definately one of the Jackson women in last year or the year before.



It was LaToya, you div.


----------



## madamv (Jan 3, 2010)

weltweit said:


> Not now. but she was, last year wasn't it, or am I mistaken, it was definately one of the Jackson women in last year or the year before.



yeah, another one....    ^^


----------



## Looby (Jan 3, 2010)

madamv said:


> Oh Gazza is in....   gulp....   car crash for sure...
> 
> eta....  oh its Vinnie....  phew... phoarrrrrrrrrr



lol


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 3, 2010)

pboi said:


> she is hawt



Hell yeah


----------



## Skin (Jan 3, 2010)

milly molly said:


> nooooooooooo!



Yesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
Pwoarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
Mops up puddle


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

awwwww vincent


----------



## Looby (Jan 3, 2010)

missfran said:


> It was LaToya, you div.



What she said ^^^


----------



## madamv (Jan 3, 2010)

Theres some dirty boy for you now Sparklefish.....


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> She is cute, but I love Lady Sovereign.



If you mean the Katty one yes.
Both please at the same time !

Even if they both want dominatrix !

I'm prepared to be a good dog to both !


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 3, 2010)

Vinny to winny


----------



## Skin (Jan 3, 2010)

How come Stephanie is too famous to stand up?


----------



## weltweit (Jan 3, 2010)

missfran said:


> It was LaToya, you div.



ok, thanks ..


----------



## Looby (Jan 3, 2010)

madamv said:


> Theres some dirty boy for you now Sparklefish.....



Eurrrrrggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, gross.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Vinny to winny



No way, esssohhhveeeeee ftw


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 3, 2010)

"another actor" - Baldwin

technically yes, any good - nope !


----------



## 8den (Jan 3, 2010)

Vinnie Jones smiling broadly _is fucking terrifying_

It's like seeing an angry buddha...


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 3, 2010)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Vinny to winny



No - Steph or Heidi 

Is Ivana in?  Please - if she is - she's my choice


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 3, 2010)

JOrdan in after the break!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Looby (Jan 3, 2010)

Is that it for now?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 3, 2010)

Sweaty Betty said:


> JOrdan in after the break!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That really would be funny..........


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 3, 2010)

Skin said:


> How come Stephanie is too famous to stand up?



Aw, I like that you're getting offended on behalf of Vinnie!


----------



## pboi (Jan 3, 2010)

LOL

imagine


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

Reading this thread live has been like riding a rocket on acid.


----------



## madamv (Jan 3, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> Eurrrrrggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, gross.



Cor, no way....  He'd fling ya around the room a bit wouldnt he?   Yum....


----------



## Looby (Jan 3, 2010)

No fucking way? 

Peter would be funnier. It's about time we had another celeb meltdown.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 3, 2010)

Skin said:


> How come Stephanie is too famous to stand up?



Yeah I noticed that she seems to be one ofthe main ones not introducing herself by her name. Hmmmm. Fickle, me? Yep


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 3, 2010)

Is it a break?   I want Ivana to be in and to win - I'm sure Stephen Baldwin was cute - off to look up a pic....


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 3, 2010)

For the record, I would totally do Vinnie.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 3, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> That really would be funny..........



Jordan wouldnt let alex in if pammy was gonna be there lol

so she has clobbered her backstage after hearing on the grapvine and taken her place!!!!lol

i need to go back to work lol


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 3, 2010)

I've met Sov.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 3, 2010)

Who would you like to see in there?


----------



## Looby (Jan 3, 2010)

madamv said:


> Cor, no way....  He'd fling ya around the room a bit wouldnt he?   Yum....



Too much of a geezer.

I like a sensitive dirty boy. Russell, Noel, Johnny...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> No fucking way?
> 
> Peter would be funnier. It's about time we had another celeb meltdown.



I think there is plenty of chance of a breakdown with some of that lot.

My money is on Baldwin.

(I am using his surname because I cant remember his first name. Don't bother telling it me because I wont remember it).


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 3, 2010)

So is that it?

That's a pretty poor line up. Jones is the only one who offers initial interest, all the rest are has-beens or c-listers. So much for their claims for getting some good people for the last ever series.

Sovs FTW


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

drag0n said:


> I've met Sov.



really?


----------



## Skin (Jan 3, 2010)

milly molly said:


> Aw, I like that you're getting offended on behalf of Vinnie!



He is hawt


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 3, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Reading this thread live has been like riding a rocket on acid.


Is it worth reading the first 8 pages? I haven't had time to catch up.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 3, 2010)

missfran said:


> For the record, I would totally do Vinnie.



Erm what ? Lol


----------



## weltweit (Jan 3, 2010)

Steven Baldwin


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

drag0n said:


> Is it worth reading the first 8 pages? I haven't had time to catch up.



Not really.


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 3, 2010)

I see Davina's forgotten to put on her gorilla costume's head.


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 3, 2010)

missfran said:


> For the record, I would totally do Vinnie.



Noooo - Stephen Baldwin - even though I can't see what he looks like now - does he have piggy eyes  If not, Alex Reid hot fucking hot - but a wimp


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

drag0n said:


> Is it worth reading the first 8 pages? I haven't had time to catch up.



You had to be there !

But a quick skim would be worthwhile,some very funny comments.


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 3, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> Erm what ? Lol



I would willingly have sexual intercourse with Vinnie Jones. Clear enough?


----------



## Looby (Jan 3, 2010)

missfran said:


> I see Davina's forgotten to put on her gorilla costume's head.



I love her jacket.


----------



## pboi (Jan 3, 2010)

RubyBlue said:


> Noooo - Stephen Baldwin - even though I can't see what he looks like now - does he have piggy eyes  If not, Alex Reid hot fucking hot - but a wimp



the wimpy MMA fighter? get a grip


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 3, 2010)

RubyBlue said:


> Noooo - Stephen Baldwin - even though I can't see what he looks like now - does he have piggy eyes  If not, Alex Reid hot fucking hot - but a wimp



You are going to really regret going on about fancying him when you see him on the show.


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 3, 2010)

weltweit said:


> Steve Baldwin



WTF??? Fat, bloated? WTF did you post that for - my dreams and illusions are fucking shattered!


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 3, 2010)

RubyBlue said:


> Noooo - Stephen Baldwin - even though I can't see what he looks like now - does he have piggy eyes  If not, Alex Reid hot fucking hot - but a wimp



A wimp? He fights in cages! What do you want from a man?!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

hollywood stories there from Stephanie


----------



## Looby (Jan 3, 2010)

RubyBlue said:


> Noooo - Stephen Baldwin - even though I can't see what he looks like now - does he have piggy eyes  If not, *Alex Reid hot fucking hot* - but a wimp



Fucking hell, really?


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 3, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> really?


Yeah.  several years ago she did club nme in camden. I went and ran into her round the seating. then I nearly fell over her on the stairs.


----------



## Skin (Jan 3, 2010)

Is that it?


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 3, 2010)

pboi said:


> the wimpy MMA fighter? get a grip



He has a body to fucking die for - actually saying that and my mistake about Stephen - maybe I'm wrong


----------



## Skin (Jan 3, 2010)

missfran said:


> I would willingly have sexual intercourse with Vinnie Jones. Clear enough?



Over my dead body


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

Great make them fight for a place !


----------



## Callie (Jan 3, 2010)

I went to school with Nicola T  

mildly bizzarre!


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 3, 2010)

Ah, I've just worked it out: Stephen is in because he HAS a celebrity big brother.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 3, 2010)

Nicola T *ran* for the mini place.


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 3, 2010)

RubyBlue said:


> WTF??? Fat, bloated? WTF did you post that for - my dreams and illusions are fucking shattered!



Is that a pic of him tonight? He looks off his head


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 3, 2010)

(I nicked that line from Twitter)


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 3, 2010)

missfran said:


> Ah, I've just worked it out: Stephen is in because he HAS a celebrity big brother.



^^ LOL True LOL


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

missfran said:


> Ah, I've just worked it out: Stephen is in because he HAS a celebrity big brother.



good one


----------



## Skin (Jan 3, 2010)

It was a good line.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

I hope one of them trumps.


----------



## pboi (Jan 3, 2010)

awesome game


----------



## Looby (Jan 3, 2010)

I want that car.  It reminds of that mouse that carol had in the golden days of Hollyoaks.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 3, 2010)

Was this Baldwin on celebrity get me out of here USA?

(I might peruse the first 8 pages if I'm ever bored)


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 3, 2010)

Does anyone have pics of Stephanie going in?  Is Ivana in?  Is it over?


----------



## pboi (Jan 3, 2010)

drag0n said:


> (I might peruse the first 8 pages if I'm ever bored)



you are so cool


----------



## Looby (Jan 3, 2010)

Don't you have a gogglebox Ruby?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

Should have kept them in that car for an hour


----------



## Skin (Jan 3, 2010)

That was incredible unrehearsed


----------



## mrsfran (Jan 3, 2010)

RubyBlue said:


> Does anyone have pics of Stephanie going in?  Is Ivana in?  Is it over?



It is over. Ivana Trump is not in. No, we don't have any more pics than google might have.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 3, 2010)

pboi said:


> you are so cool


Or easily entertained?


----------



## pboi (Jan 3, 2010)

if you are esily entertained I doubt youd get bored enough to read the beginnings of the thread


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 3, 2010)

Is that the end?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

drag0n said:


> Yeah.  several years ago she did club nme in camden. I went and ran into her round the seating. then I nearly fell over her on the stairs.



I wish I had met her.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 3, 2010)

missfran said:


> I would willingly have sexual intercourse with Vinnie Jones. Clear enough?



Yeah, he's rotten though. Where is Pamela Anderson then ?


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 3, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> Don't you have a gogglebox Ruby?



No, my mates pa has a dead old telly - I'm relying on Urban to keep me updated - this is the first time ever - I need UPDATES... god - I'm upset - I want to be HOME! I've been here 3 weeks nearly - and another week to go - it's cold and my nostril hairs freeze every time I go for a fag


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

I feel anti/post climax thingy feeling coming on.

The celebs need a fag !


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 3, 2010)

"can we smoke yet!"

I love that person, whoever it was.


----------



## pboi (Jan 3, 2010)

thats the alcohol


----------



## 1927 (Jan 3, 2010)

DJ Squelch said:


> So is that it?
> 
> That's a pretty poor line up. Jones is the only one who offers initial interest, all the rest are has-beens or *c-listers*. So much for their claims for getting some good people for the last ever series.
> 
> Sovs FTW



C are you sure? There's not enough letters in the alphabet to describe this lot. Channel 4 should be done for calling this Celebrity Big Brother!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

milly molly said:


> "can we smoke yet!"
> 
> I love that person, whoever it was.



that was Lady Sovereign.


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 3, 2010)

dillinger4 said:


> that was lady sovereign.



where's ivana????


----------



## weltweit (Jan 3, 2010)

I think there will be a few more .. (not tonight though)

How many went in so far ?

And how many chairs round the table?


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 3, 2010)

RubyBlue said:


> where's ivana????



Not in.

Right, bed.

Can't wait til tomorrow night. God, my life is empty!


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

RubyBlue said:


> where's ivana????



Ivana who ?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Ivana who ?



Is this a joke?


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 3, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Ivana who ?



Ivana Trump???  She's meant to BE there


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

milly molly said:


> Not in.
> 
> Right, bed.
> 
> Can't wait til tomorrow night. God, my life is empty!



I am going to watch CBB BM on E4.


----------



## chriswill (Jan 3, 2010)

Ivana Humpalot?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Is this a joke?



Who the fuck is she and why is she famous ?

I guess it is a "she."


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 3, 2010)

milly molly said:


> Not in.
> 
> Right, bed.
> 
> Can't wait til tomorrow night. God, my life is empty!



My lifes worse - my folks are all asleep and I'm screaming at Urban for updates


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 3, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Who the fuck is she and why is she famous ?
> 
> I guess it is a "she."



She has fab hair - like a beehive


----------



## Balbi (Jan 3, 2010)

Spoiler: For RubyBlue



Get a television you desperate numpty


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 3, 2010)

No Brooke Kinsella either ? 

I thought there were 12 beds ? 

I imagine there are some on standby - Kim Marsh was supposed to be on it but blabbed on twitter


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

wow Davina has got some moves.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 3, 2010)

Latest odds...


Vinnie Jones 15/8 
DJ Basshunter 7/2 
Dane Bowers 5/1 
Sisqó 10/1 
Stephanie Beacham 10/1 
Alex Reid 12/1 
Katia Ivanova 14/1 
Lady Sovereign 14/1 
Nicola Tappenden 20/1 
Stephen Baldwin 20/1 
Heidi Fleiss 33/1 
Any Other (Not Listed) 8/1


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 3, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> No Brooke Kinsella either ?
> 
> I thought there were 12 beds ?
> 
> I imagine there are some on standby - Kim Marsh was supposed to be on it but blabbed on twitter



No - no Brooke - I hope note - I said earlier - she brought out a book 6 months after her brother died and her career was where? - we don't need that shit - we need fun folk not brooke who may or may not be looking to resurrect her non existent life.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 3, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> Latest odds...
> 
> 
> Vinnie Jones 15/8
> ...



That's some strange odds there.


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 3, 2010)

Diamond said:


> That's some strange odds there.



Is that the final list?  Gosh!  Stephanie will win  And Ronnie Woods ex bird? WTF? Who - well WTF is she?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

It's a really poor line up.
However,i don't really know/care about celeb things.
BUT..........they could have put some people on there that i know about.
Maybe that is me being self centred but i need others to now tell me.......

Who are the one's that will cause trouble ?

I would have liked to see Boy George,Gazza,Amy Whinealot,Iggy Pop,Gary Glitter,Richard Bacon,Blair (Lional) - (sic) -pissed.),DAVINA - herself,the editor and Shevek.

What's wrong with channel 4 ?


----------



## Skin (Jan 3, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> What's wrong with channel 4 ?



I know hardly any of them. Apparently because I am out of touch!


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 3, 2010)

missfran said:


> You are going to really regret going on about fancying him when you see him on the show.



Yes, my mate has sent me a clip - Oh how I regret my comments


----------



## KellyDJ (Jan 3, 2010)

Sov ftw

I grew up on the same estate as her in Wembley


----------



## madamv (Jan 3, 2010)

I love celeb bb...  Mostly because the people I dislike the most at the start, are my favourites by the end...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

KellyDJ said:


> Sov ftw
> 
> I grew up on the same estate as her in Wembley



yeeeeh everybody in team sov


----------



## weltweit (Jan 3, 2010)

Remember the pairing up of Galloway and Barrymore against whats her face ... what was her face in fact? She the one I can't remember !!


----------



## 8den (Jan 3, 2010)

weltweit said:


> Remember the pairing up of Galloway and Barrymore against whats her face ... what was her face in fact? She the one I can't remember !!



Oh yeah, whosit...


----------



## Kanda (Jan 3, 2010)

Jodie Marsh wasn't it?


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 3, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> Latest odds...
> 
> 
> Vinnie Jones 15/8
> ...



holy hell; i suppose they had to get an LL Cool J sub in yet...goes off to watch thing song on youtube for hilarity/nostalgia


----------



## weltweit (Jan 3, 2010)

Twas Jodie Marsh .. her with the slightly unusual nose..


----------



## weltweit (Jan 3, 2010)

weltweit said:


> Twas Jodie Marsh .. her with the slightly unusual nose..


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

I am not looking at her nose.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

weltweit said:


>



You need shooting for posting that up.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 3, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am not looking at her nose.



Feast your eyes : 
http://images.google.co.uk/images?hl=en&source=hp&q=Jodie+Marsh&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=1&aq=f&oq=


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

weltweit said:


> Feast your eyes :
> http://images.google.co.uk/images?hl=en&source=hp&q=Jodie+Marsh&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=1&aq=f&oq=



but you cant see her tattoo on most of those pictures.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 3, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> You need shooting for posting that up.



That's about the most restrained piccy I could find of her, in my 20 second research


----------



## aqua (Jan 3, 2010)

I have a soft spot for vinnie  *fans self*

oh dear


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

weltweit said:


> That's about the most restrained piccy I could find of her, in my 20 second research



You still need shooting.

(And please refrain from reseaching.)


----------



## Diamond (Jan 3, 2010)

I just listened to sov's mixtape on her site. It's pretty good.

I wonder why she didn't really get it together and make a bigger splash when she had her chance a few years ago.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

Diamond said:


> I just listened to sov's mixtape on her site. It's pretty good.
> 
> I wonder why she didn't really get it together and make a bigger splash when she had her chance a few years ago.





She got signed to some big US hip hop label (Jay Z?), she is pretty big around the world generally, in certain circles, definitely. 

She has broke down once or twice on stage though, and then disappeared from going on tour and stuff a few times due to it.


----------



## RubyBlue (Jan 3, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> She got signed to some big US hip hop label (Jay Z?), she is pretty big around the world generally, in certain circles, definitely.
> 
> She has broke down once or twice on stage though, and then disappeared from going on tour and stuff a few times due to it.



You are so sweet - and naive


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

RubyBlue said:


> You are so sweet - and naive



I'm not, but thanks.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 3, 2010)

This is the Sov tune that I remember listening to a lot on the run the road record:



That was when it looked as if grime might come good.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

She is not really grime now, just more general hip hop.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

katya ivanova looks really nervous and lost, I feel sorry for her.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 3, 2010)

Did Davina just almost "out" Lady Sov on BBBM ?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> Did Davina just almost "out" Lady Sov on BBBM ?



yeh I heard that.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 3, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> yeh I heard that.



OUT as in get out the house or that she a lezza or a tranny or a hermaphrodite??? Or all 3


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

Sweaty Betty said:


> OUT as in get out the house or that she a lezza or a tranny or a hermaphrodite??? Or all 3



davina said something about her being gay.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 3, 2010)

Sweaty Betty said:


> OUT as in get out the house or that she a lezza or a tranny or a hermaphrodite??? Or all 3



Davina: "I think I'm right in saying that she's the only.... oh no we have two gay housemates this year"

Then went to ask an audience member a question and cut him off short, looking quite uncomfortable as she was being shouted at in her earpiece.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

sov and katya seem to be making friends...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

I am seeing cliques already:

sov, katya, cisqo and jonas seem to be making friends

vinnie, stephanie and baldwin are getting along well.

then all the others.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> sov and katya seem to be making friends...



Thanks,thought you were getting a secret live feed.
Just switched to E4.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 3, 2010)

I cant believe I am watching the live feed. 

the shame, the shame.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 3, 2010)

So,ummm,will there be a washer woman coming in ?

I don't know i have never seen the show before.

But surely they will get someone in ?

I expect so.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 4, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> Davina: "I think I'm right in saying that she's the only.... oh no we have two gay housemates this year"
> 
> Then went to ask an audience member a question and cut him off short, looking quite uncomfortable as she was being shouted at in her earpiece.



With a bit of luck that'll be the final nail in her grotesque hidious coffin. 

Outting people is totally not on.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 4, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> Davina: "I think I'm right in saying that she's the only.... oh no we have two gay housemates this year"
> 
> Then went to ask an audience member a question and cut him off short, looking quite uncomfortable as she was being shouted at in her earpiece.



Ive always thought Davina is  a right cock!!


----------



## zoooo (Jan 4, 2010)

I actually saw that happen, but didn't realise. Wondered what they might be shouting in her earpiece.
Oh deeeeear.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 4, 2010)

David Gest is a legend 

Telling everyone how Heidi Fliess can take four cocks at once


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 4, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> David Gest is a legend
> 
> Telling everyone how Heidi Fliess can take four cocks at once



yeh and his 80 year old aunty Rita from the Wirral who is a prositute (still) and has two clits.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 4, 2010)

I vaguely know about Sov,one track.
I'm sure no one cares if she is a lesbian or not.
But......if that is not common knowledge and it was a deliberate "outing",then it is out of order.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 4, 2010)

She has never really said anything about it herself, and I have read loads and loads of interviews with her, whatever her sexuality is, its not really common knowledge. 

Sov is probably one of the ones I know most about in there.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 4, 2010)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Ive always thought Davina is  a right cock!!



Me too but i still want those pants he was wearing


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 4, 2010)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Ive always thought Davina is  a right cock!!



There's a bit of a difference between being a gurning mugging up tool and outting someone who has decided to keep the sexuality private tho. 

Here's hoping the gay community and ofcom do us all a service and get her evicted from our tellies permenantly.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 4, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> There's a bit of a difference between being a gurning mugging up tool and outting someone who has decided to keep the sexuality private tho.
> 
> Here's hoping the gay community and ofcom do us all a service and get her evicted from our tellies permenantly.



With any luck!!


----------



## Bunjaj Pali (Jan 4, 2010)

presumably Brooke Kinsella is on there for her mega-celebrity eastenders status and not cos her brother was murdered??

Remember the ? _Tragedy. When the feeling's gone and you can't go on ..._


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 4, 2010)

brooke kinsella isn't on there.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 4, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> She has never really said anything about it herself, and I have read loads and loads of interviews with her, whatever her sexuality is, its not really common knowledge.


deliberate Prolly not too stupid to know better. 

it's been an unspoken secret for a while (the pink triangle is a big old hint. ) but Sov has only ever said she'd consider herself bi. 

Can't see her management being happy about it tho. I'd imagine the reason she's in there is to promote her new album since being dropped by Dedham and funding her last album herself on midget records. 

Prolly not the publicity they were after I'd imagine.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 4, 2010)

I was watching E4+1 just now and Stephen Baldwin was coming on strong on the AA front to Stephanie ... and also about his acting... does anyone know, does he realise who she is yet?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 4, 2010)

Ummm the female pimp just told,i think Vinnie,that he looked like the Unibomber !
That's rich coming from a cunt that looks like the Joker on a bad day.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 4, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Ummm the female pimp just told,i think Vinnie,that he looked like the Unibomber !
> That's rich coming from a cunt that looks like the Joker on a bad day.



yeh I heard that one. wtf?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 4, 2010)

ted kaczynski, the unabomber:







vinnie jones:


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 4, 2010)

oh actually, without the beard, maybe:


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 4, 2010)

Please look for and find a picture of the pimp and the Joker.

She is pulling a face in bed now as Vinnie talks about his films and she begins to realise she has dropped a fucking clanger !


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 4, 2010)

I've moved to bed to watch the livefeed.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 4, 2010)

They are all mistaking that guy for one of his brothers


----------



## zoooo (Jan 4, 2010)

Aw. I have massive crush on Alec from 30 Rock. I wish it was him.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 4, 2010)

Bollocks,they are all in bed.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 4, 2010)

http://simplystephaniebeacham.com/

considering all the exposure she's going to get you'd have thought they'd have well made the site better...

what with her clearly talking about skyping/twittering people earlier she's clearly got some idea of modernity...


----------



## madzone (Jan 4, 2010)

Oh! Dane Bowers, _that's_ who Sam/Phallocrat reminds me of!


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 4, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Please look for and find a picture of the pimp and the Joker.



she looks like Pete Burn's emaciated ghost to me.


----------



## Obnoxiousness (Jan 4, 2010)

Why don't they just let Vinnie win, and save us all a load of electricity?

I think their choice of celebs is dire.


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 4, 2010)

Vinnie.......I SO would!

 Basshunter is a cock and already irritating me, as is Miss Page3. Heidi Fleiss is a good example of when botox goes wrong and I think she may share the same plastic surgeon as dear departed MJ. Ekatreina is a very pretty girl but looks very uncomfortable, but so does Sov tbf. Steph is still very much the grande dame, Stephen Baldwin kinda bemused with everything and everybody and the 2 dumb chunks are well, dumb chunks. As for potential clique development there already seems to be a 'young' and 'not so young' split.

Much to my suprise I think I'm going to like Sisqo..............


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 4, 2010)

18 pages already?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 4, 2010)

Will Stephen Baldwin try and persuade them all to become born again Christians


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 4, 2010)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Will Stephen Baldwin try and persuade them all to become born again Christians


I'm hoping so.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 4, 2010)

madzone said:


> Oh! Dane Bowers, _that's_ who Sam/Phallocrat reminds me of!


sorry to hear your cataracts are playing up again


----------



## kained&able (Jan 4, 2010)

Sov is cool shame about the music, but she is cool.

Only things i like that she has done was the .

dave


----------



## madzone (Jan 4, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> sorry to hear your cataracts are playing up again


 They do look alike though! Don't tell Sam I said that


----------



## han (Jan 4, 2010)

aqua said:


> I have a soft spot for vinnie  *fans self*
> 
> oh dear



Me too - he's gorgeous!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 4, 2010)

urb said:


> Why don't they just let Vinnie win, and save us all a load of electricity?
> 
> I think their choice of celebs is dire.



Because Lady Sovereign is going to win, you fool.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 4, 2010)

kained&able said:


> Sov is cool shame about the music, but she is cool.
> 
> [/URL].
> 
> dave



daves law


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 4, 2010)

han said:


> Me too - he's gorgeous!



 And he's aging beautifully He's much more attractive now than he was in  his footballing days.


----------



## kained&able (Jan 4, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> daves law



more like grime is shit law.

Only brit hip-hop/grime crossover type stuff that is any good are dizzy, wiley and kano. Rest can fuck off.


dave


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 4, 2010)

_daves law_.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 4, 2010)

Got this from Holy Moly today:

"As Celebrity Big Brother 2010 kicked off last night, Dane Bowers andAlex Reid pretended that their reported fight on New Year's Eve never happened, despite Bowers sporting what he described as a "boo-boo" (*voms*) on his forehead. Meanwhile, it's being claimed that convict Boy George is set to enter the Celebrity Big Brother house after all..."


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 4, 2010)

oh, is that what is on Dane Bowers forehead?


----------



## gabi (Jan 4, 2010)

I can't believe circumstances contrived to have me actually watch that last night. i usually avoid these fucking things like the plague. now im going to have to surrender to weeks of watching this fucking shit.

im hoping for at least a spot of girl on girl action between the chavvy one and the fit russian though in return for my attention.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 4, 2010)

What the fuck does Heidi Fleiss look like?


----------



## gabi (Jan 4, 2010)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/tv-and-radio/gallery/2010/jan/03/celebrity-big-brother-2010

mugshots there. they've really scraped the barrel. one of them looks just like a guy i met once who posts on this site. its eerie..

edit: this one..


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 4, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> What the fuck does Heidi Fleiss look like?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 4, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> What the fuck does Heidi Fleiss look like?


----------



## fogbat (Jan 4, 2010)

Natalie Imbruglia after three weeks in a wind-tunnel


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 4, 2010)

Heidi looks a bit like Taylor(?) off the bold and beautiful. I might find a pic after neighbours.

edit:


----------



## 8den (Jan 4, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


>


----------



## purplex (Jan 4, 2010)

kained&able said:


> Sov is cool shame about the music, but she is cool.



She's a sweety so she is.


----------



## miss minnie (Jan 4, 2010)

Had it on in the background while doing some housework and I swear I heard the following dialogue between two females...

"oranges have souls"
"no, they don't.  they have pips"


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 4, 2010)

Urban at it's best - ripping the piss out of the physical appearance of others  nice work people


----------



## madzone (Jan 4, 2010)

gabi said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/tv-and-radio/gallery/2010/jan/03/celebrity-big-brother-2010
> 
> mugshots there. they've really scraped the barrel. one of them looks just like a guy i met once who posts on this site. its eerie..
> 
> edit: this one..


 Was he called Sam?


----------



## KellyDJ (Jan 4, 2010)

Anyone know if they're planning on adding any more housemates?  It wouldn't surprise me if Jordan made a surprise appearance.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 4, 2010)

madzone said:


> They do look alike though! Don't tell Sam I said that





madzone said:


> Was he called Sam?



a roman nose does not a similarity make...


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 4, 2010)

KellyDJ said:


> Anyone know if they're planning on adding any more housemates?


Yes.  Davina said "we'll be adding more housemates".


----------



## Pie 1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Nanker Phelge said:


> What the fuck does Heidi Fleiss look like?



Pych ward Sarah Conner in T2,  but even more gone on tranqs.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 4, 2010)

They should do a CBB only with Jordan's ex's. That would be telly!


----------



## gabi (Jan 4, 2010)

Christ.

The Baldwin's the coolest one on there.

And christ. I can't believe I'm watching this.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 4, 2010)

gabi said:


> Christ.
> 
> The Baldwin's the coolest one on there.
> 
> And christ. I can't believe I'm watching this.



Does Baldwin know yet who Sephanie Beecham is ?


----------



## weltweit (Jan 4, 2010)

And I doubt I will watch much of it ...

The openning night was interesting but none of the celebs really grab my imagination. 

I think the crop last year were more interesting.


----------



## gabi (Jan 4, 2010)

Dunno. But he seems the only one with any sense of empathy. Ie, the only human being 

Editing though. And he's done more reality shows than Vinnie Jones has done B movies (50! )


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 4, 2010)

This will be my only post on this thread.

I don't care if people take the piss, but I, VP, have a thing for Basshunter. I have for a while.

There, I said it.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 4, 2010)

Vinnie and his 55 movies are both as dull as ditchwater at the moment, especially considering he's on the biggest fee and BB have an incentive to get their value out of his stay. Wonder if he'll liven up a bit later?


----------



## gabi (Jan 4, 2010)

That english russian girl is fit as fuck. And the 'Wag' with the lego chin needs a good, well, chinning...

i love this thread.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 4, 2010)

This series has a bit of promise. Not through any brilliant casting (I'd love to have seen Dannan, Gazza, George and Katona get through the psych tests and legal wrangles, but it wasn't to be, and probably for the best), but through the absence of certain BB archetypes.

Blissfully, there's no domineering, ignorant, thick-as-muck BB matriarch this year. Tina Malone last year and Jade the CBB before that steamrollered over every possible nuance and subtlety of HM character and made the shows almost impossible to watch.

Thankfully it seems as if everyone has enough space to talk and expose their true character this year. THERE'S NOT MUCH SHOUTING YET. Which is a good thing. Probably.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 4, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> This series has a bit of promise. Not through any brilliant casting (I'd love to have seen Dannan, Gazza, George and Katona get through the psych tests and legal wrangles, but it wasn't to be, and probably for the best), but through the absence of certain BB archetypes.
> 
> Blissfully, there's no domineering, ignorant, thick-as-muck BB matriarch this year. Tina Malone last year and Jade the CBB before that steamrollered over every possible nuance and subtlety of HM character and made the shows almost impossible to watch.
> 
> Thankfully it seems as if everyone has enough space to talk and expose their true character this year. THERE'S NOT MUCH SHOUTING YET. Which is a good thing. Probably.



I had been thinking something similar. There are no people in there who seem like they will seriously disagree, which, imo, is better for a CBB.

Regular BB you want to see a load of weirdos hating each other, but with celebrities, we already know they are weirdos mostly, we just want to see how much.

Or something. 



But yeh, I think it will give more space for them to develop and see what they are like as human beings, which is what I want to see.

TBH, I just want to watch Lady Sovereign 24 hours a day. I know it will end in heartbreak when she leaves me and the house and I will never be able to see her being a normal person ever again.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 4, 2010)

Stephanie's my new fave.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok,ready for some E4.
On in a min,let's hope they are not all in bed !


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 5, 2010)

I am watching as well.

On the sly.



Jonas is shaving or something.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 5, 2010)

Now he is brushing his teeth.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 5, 2010)

@vintagepaw he has his top off. He is only wearing a towel.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 5, 2010)

So, to recap for those not watching: Basehunter has an orange toothbrush, a shit tattoo, and uses roll-on deodorant.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 5, 2010)

That Baldwin just prayed.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 5, 2010)

They are all asleep. I am going to turn it off.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 5, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> So, to recap for those not watching: Basehunter has an orange toothbrush, a shit tattoo, and uses roll-on deodorant.



And has no underarm hair.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 5, 2010)

Someone is snoring like a horse !


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 5, 2010)

Where is SOV? She shouldn't be asleep.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 5, 2010)

All asleep within 5 minutes of the live feed starting. Predictable.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 5, 2010)

*Celebrity Big Brother pulls in 5.8m viewers *
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/8438720.stm


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 5, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Where is SOV? She shouldn't be asleep.



She will hopefully get up and go for a fag in a moment.

Two snoring now.........


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 5, 2010)

haha! its cisqo who is snoring really loudly


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 5, 2010)

Baldwin just got up, walked over to Ekatarinas bed, looked over her for a minute, and then went back to bed.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 5, 2010)

Strange man. Is she snoring?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 5, 2010)

Its Cisqo I think.

Its definitely a man anyway. Those are not femmesnores.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 5, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> This will be my only post on this thread.
> 
> I don't care if people take the piss, but I, VP, have a thing for Basshunter. I have for a while.
> 
> There, I said it.



I had never heard of him, but I see what you mean.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 5, 2010)

Ms T said:


> I had never heard of him, but I see what you mean.



You should watch his videos. It's all about the narrative, dude.

Dammit, I broke my own promise. Okay, this is the last time I will post on this thread.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 5, 2010)

forget your promises


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 5, 2010)

I think the hot basshunter and that blonde girl may get together.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 5, 2010)

apparently cisqo fancies katya (the hot blonde girl)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 5, 2010)

milly molly said:


> I think the hot basshunter and that blonde girl may get together.



 Then I shall definitely not watch it. I can't take the rejection.

/last post


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 5, 2010)

I just know I will experience heartbreak in this CBB, when lady sovereign leaves my life forever.


----------



## madzone (Jan 5, 2010)

She's a dick


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 5, 2010)

so?


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm not that taken with her either. Last night I found myself, gulp, warming the the Baldwin. Pimplady scares me a lot though.


----------



## madzone (Jan 5, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> so?


 A needle pulling thread?


----------



## madzone (Jan 5, 2010)

milly molly said:


> I'm not that taken with her either. Last night I found myself, gulp, warming the the Baldwin. Pimplady scares me a lot though.


I only saw a bit of it but me too.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 5, 2010)

To be fair Sov would probably be more likeable if she was actually a sulky teen rather than a stunted annoyance in her mid 20s. She's a bit like a inferior Sporty Spice lookalike without the energy or charm.

Christ, i never thought I type anything that even indirectly praised Sporty Spice here.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 5, 2010)

milly molly said:


> I'm not that taken with her either. Last night I found myself, gulp, warming the the Baldwin. Pimplady scares me a lot though.



It's her face. OMG. That god bloke would wind me right up.


----------



## gabi (Jan 5, 2010)

this is dire. i blame the snow for me watching this. i think i'd rather be cutting my toe nails but i cut them yesterday.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 5, 2010)

That born again guy is hard work and a bit freaky.
Like Vinnie the best so far.
Think Stephanie Beecham is on the verge of a breakdown.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 5, 2010)

Baldwin's a cunt.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 5, 2010)

Baldwin is weird.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 5, 2010)

Stephanie is very quiet n calm, tf you watching, Ses? 

I KNEW Stephen would get on my fukn tits and he is. I want to poke his eyes out. SHUT UP with your preaching!! *bangs head on desk*
This might turn me off watching totally. I won't be able to watch him preaching, trying to save everyone and being holier than thou every night. 


AAAAAAAAggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## gabi (Jan 5, 2010)

This does sound like the sort of conversation you have after several E's.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 5, 2010)

Stephen Baldwin, lifestyle coach. 

He talks sooooo slooooowly, and never reaches the point.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 5, 2010)

Baldwin googled all the likely HMs before he went in, the scary ol' freak.
Really.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 5, 2010)

gabi said:


> This does sound like the sort of conversation you have after several E's.



More like the comedown scene in Human Traffic.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 5, 2010)

Damn, I'm never gonna be able to enjoy The Usual Suspects again now.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 5, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Stephen Baldwin, lifestyle coach.
> 
> He talks sooooo slooooowly, and never reaches the point.



Isn't the trick of lifestyle coaches to coach you into coming up with your answers and feeling strongly about them instead of doing something they told you to do....


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 5, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Stephen Baldwin, lifestyle coach.
> 
> He talks sooooo slooooowly, and never reaches the point.



He has to repeat everything and talk sooo deliberately with his eyes so the subject gets the point.


----------



## gabi (Jan 5, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Stephen Baldwin, lifestyle coach.
> 
> He talks sooooo slooooowly, and never reaches the point.



To his credit. He's just ruined that guy's future career. Much as that ginger one did to Galloway with that plate of milk. Respect.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 5, 2010)

We've all been on the receiving end of a conversation like that before, and by god they're awkward. How are the rest of the HMs not pissing themselves?


----------



## gabi (Jan 5, 2010)

Bond. Alex Bond. 

Super trolling there from baldwin.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 5, 2010)

When he was saying as he was about to read the bible,
"yesterday Jonas said...."
And that other guy replied "Who is jonas,some guy from the bible ? "
"No,he's the guy behind you !"

Classic.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 5, 2010)

gabi said:


> Bond. Alex Bond.
> 
> Super trolling there from baldwin.



"Yeah mate, it's done"


----------



## ivebeenhigh (Jan 5, 2010)

Newsnight is on BBC2 now...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 5, 2010)

Heidi thinks Stephen is an idiot. 

She seems reasonably ok.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 5, 2010)

Omg i can't believe they are all being so compliant allowing him to say grace before they eat.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh god. 

I seriously could not sit through someone saying grace every fucking mealtime.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 5, 2010)

Sov promises to take her top off next time she gets hot in the kitchen !


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 5, 2010)

That's what pisses me off. They're all just being polite. Why the fuck should you have to sit n listen to a prayer before eating. Fuck that, I'd just start eating. I'm gonna get too wound up about this lol 



Vintage Paw said:


> Heidi thinks Stephen is an idiot.
> She seems reasonably ok.


I like Heidi mostly for that reason at mo


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 5, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Sov promises to take her top off next time she gets hot in the kitchen !



Someone page Dilly!!! 

I'm warming to her actually. She is only one quietly (at mo) questioning Baldwin's ramblings.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 5, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Omg i can't believe they are all being so compliant allowing him to say grace before they eat.



Why not respect peoples beliefs? Not hard is it? 

Little hassle to go through.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 5, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Someone page Dilly!!!
> 
> I'm warming to her actually. She is only one quietly (at mo) questioning Baldwin's ramblings.



Yep.
She is just watching them all at the moment,like her.

The smokers bench will be where it all happens although the other two fell over each other saying how nice he,Baldwin is.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 5, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Why not respect peoples beliefs? Not hard is it?
> 
> Little hassle to go through.



And if you take offence to that sort of thing?


----------



## Kanda (Jan 5, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> And if you take offence to that sort of thing?



Then don't be compliant. Maybe they don't take offence? Just cos you may, doesn't mean they do.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 5, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Someone page Dilly!!!
> 
> I'm warming to her actually. She is only one quietly (at mo) questioning Baldwin's ramblings.



SEE.

She will shine.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 5, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Why not respect peoples beliefs? Not hard is it?


I've got nothing against ppl having their beliefs. He could respect others and say his blessing quietly to himself.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 5, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Why not respect peoples beliefs? Not hard is it?
> 
> Little hassle to go through.



He can believe what he wants.
I don't have to play along with it and should not be expected to.
Moreover,i wouldn't,i'd start eating and tell him to fuck off with my mouth full !


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 5, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Maybe hen they don't take offence? Just cos you may, doesn't mean they do.


True but.....I think most are just being polite. The novelty will wear off hopefully and ppl will speak up mebbe.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 5, 2010)

Baldwin is being a nice know it all, giving everybody knowledge and advice, but he is only one step from telling them that its JESUS that is the answer to everything. He will be incredibly judgemental behind all his 'niceness'. 

I didn't really like the stuff he said to Heidi Fleiss. I like her as well.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 5, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Then don't be compliant. Maybe they don't take offence? Just cos you may, doesn't mean they do.



I didn't say they do. I said I couldn't sit there through grace.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 5, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> SEE.
> 
> She will shine.



She is cute so far. I approve of your coupling, poppet.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 5, 2010)

Am sure it's their choice to sit through it, as it would be yours.. lol


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 5, 2010)

Honestly, they air this shit while Sons of Anarchy has yet to get UK airtime. Channel 4 are hairy nutsacks


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 5, 2010)

I never thought I'd say I like Vinnie Jones.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 5, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I never thought I'd say I like Vinnie Jones.



Yep,he is my fav at the moment.
Just calm and relaxed,least fake.
I suspect,as long as he keeps himself busy,he will cope the best.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 5, 2010)

hahaha! FART.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 5, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Yep,he is my fav at the moment.
> Just calm and relaxed,least fake.
> I suspect,as long as he keeps himself busy,he will cope the best.



He's already said that he can't cope with three weeks of this. Haven't shown it on the highlights for some reason.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 5, 2010)

Farts


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 5, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> He's already said that he can't cope with three weeks of this. Haven't shown it on the highlights for some reason.



There was a hint, about him saying he wished he had a red card from it, hinting that he didn't really want to stay.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 5, 2010)

Flashman said:


> Farts



From HER as well. That makes it even better.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 5, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> He's already said that he can't cope with three weeks of this. Haven't shown it on the highlights for some reason.



Well,intially i thought he would be the first to walk.
Then having watched him on E4,late at night tyding up, i thought he's doing that to keep busy.
Beecham had woke him up with her walrus snoring.
He looks very calm to me but maybe he is itching for a game of golf.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 5, 2010)

Was it Stephanie snoring then?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 5, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Was it Stephanie snoring then?



Yep 
Vinnie was saying last night ,".....problem is my bed is right next to hers ! " 

There was another snorehead but it was male.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 5, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> Honestly, they air this shit while Sons of Anarchy has yet to get UK airtime. Channel 4 are hairy nutsacks


I'm sure Bravo showed it.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 5, 2010)

Digitalspy have been keeping themselves busy digging up Stephanie's Playboy shots from 1972. They're really quite impressive 

NSFW, obviously.

One
Two
Three
Four. Fwoar?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 5, 2010)

well. gosh.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 5, 2010)

there's a puppy having a nosh in the fourth one!! 

I like her more... !


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm cracking up at "Why I love Celebrity Big Brother."
(E4,now.)
George Galloway in the red leotard up next !


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 6, 2010)

Booze is being drunk..........hope it will kick off tonight.

The ex Page 3 one is coming across as vacuous and seriously dumb !


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> I'm cracking up at "Why I love Celebrity Big Brother."
> (E4,now.)
> George Galloway in the red leotard up next !



That cat thing is seriously creepy.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 6, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> That cat thing is seriously creepy.



I always had the feeling at the time and each subsequent viewing that there was something overtly sexual going on there


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> I always had the feeling at the time and each subsequent viewing that there was something overtly sexual going on there



yeh definitely 

*sicks*


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2010)

I love the group of Jonas, Sov, Katya. I want to be in their group. They are well fun.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 6, 2010)

Did anyone else think that Sov looked really sad, almost on the verge of tears, when she was talking to Stephanie and Dane about fame/careers and how she'd fucked up?

She comes across as very shy/reticent and maybe a bit depressed.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 6, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Did anyone else think that Sov looked really sad, almost on the verge of tears, when she was talking to Stephanie and Dane about fame/careers and how she'd fucked up?
> 
> *She comes across as very shy/reticent and maybe a bit depressed.*



Did not see it but the bit in bold is spot on.
Nervous as well.
Don't really know much about her but she looks like someone who feels a bit out of their depth.
She could be a winner or at the least a very good runner,once she gets going.

Where is Vinnie ?
Has he walked ?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Did anyone else think that Sov looked really sad, almost on the verge of tears, when she was talking to Stephanie and Dane about fame/careers and how she'd fucked up?
> 
> She comes across as very shy/reticent and maybe a bit depressed.



Yeh. I think she has had a tough time. There is a clip on youtube of her having a bit of a breakdown on stage


I don't think its the first time its happened, she got dropped from Def Jam for something similar. 

You can hear it in her songs as well. 

Its kind of why I like her.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2010)

Another clip explaining why she walked off:


----------



## Diamond (Jan 6, 2010)

She does come across as very vulnerable in that interview and others that it links to.

In light of that it might not have been too clever to go into the house. Still, it's early days...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2010)

Diamond said:


> She does come across as very vulnerable in that interview and others that it links to.
> 
> In light of that it might not have been too clever to go into the house. Still, it's early days...



I don't know, I think she is just more like a normal person. I think she will come out of it well.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2010)

hahaha!

"I had a shit so I can eat"

ESSOHHHVVEEE


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 6, 2010)

They just called her to the diary room to get her out of the way.
Katya and Jonas really want to fuck each other !


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> They just called her to the diary room to get her out of the way.
> Katya and Jonas really want to fuck each other !



yeh definitely


----------



## Fingers (Jan 6, 2010)

Well, I never thought I would start reading this thread and end up seeing  Stepho's bazookas.  I thought only Ken Barlow had seen those. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Lady Sov FTW.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2010)

Fingers said:


> Well, I never thought I would start reading this thread and end up seeing  Stepho's bazookas.  I thought only Ken Barlow had seen those.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I remember on corrie when Stephanie Beecham was going out with Ken Barlow, and they were on a barge or something, and Ken Barlow started talking about all this stuff that I liked. I think one of the things he mentioned was going watching a film at The Cornerhouse (an independent cinema in Manchester).

It made me sick.


----------



## Fingers (Jan 6, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I remember on corrie when Stephanie Beecham was going out with Ken Barlow, and they were on a barge or something, and Ken Barlow started talking about all this stuff that I liked. I think one of the things he mentioned was going watching a film at The Cornerhouse (an independent cinema in Manchester).
> 
> It made me sick.



I used to go to the Cornerhouse a lot.

Did Stepho and Ken actually do it or was it a load of pretentious heavy petting?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2010)

Fingers said:


> I used to go to the Cornerhouse a lot.
> 
> Did Stepho and Ken actually do it or was it a load of pretentious heavy petting?



I don't know, I could only handle the pretentious heavy petting before I had to go and sick.


----------



## al (Jan 6, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Yeh. I think she has had a tough time. There is a clip on youtube of her having a bit of a breakdown on stage
> 
> 
> I don't think its the first time its happened, she got dropped from Def Jam for something similar.
> ...



She needs a big hug, from me....


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2010)

the only person she is hugging is ME.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2010)

Two things:

1 - stop talking about god, Stephen, we're British.

2 - no, Jonas is not allowed to get teh sex. He's mine.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm getting truly fed up with that tedious born again freak constantly preaching.
(And increasingly annoyed that not one of them will dare tell him to shut the fuck up.)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2010)

Don't worry, they will turn against him and his god bothering.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2010)

He'd rather his daughter die than say there was no jesus.

jesus.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2010)

no Jesus.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2010)

Where did that come from, Jonas??? Lol.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Where did that come from, Jonas??? Lol.



his wang.


----------



## blairsh (Jan 6, 2010)

Hahahaha! Basshunter, off the back of Hiedi Fleiss talking about prison & losing 10millon saying "I used to have a really bad masturbation problem" 

Actually funny.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> his wang.



Good point.

The editors of the show had better stop doing all those camera cuts that suggest him and Katya are going to get it on.

Rage.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2010)

I love how Stephanie was all prudish and stuff. You've been in playboy, love. What do you think all the lads were doing while they fingered your pages?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Good point.
> 
> The editors of the show had better stop doing all those camera cuts that suggest him and Katya are going to get it on.
> 
> Rage.



I watched the live feed last night, and there are vibes there, I reckon.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 6, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> I'm getting truly fed up with that tedious born again freak constantly preaching.
> (And increasingly annoyed that not one of them will dare tell him to shut the fuck up.)


Innit. Tiresome twat that he is. I think Sov is on the verge of telling him  or mebbe Heidi will.


----------



## gabi (Jan 6, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> I'm getting truly fed up with that tedious born again freak constantly preaching.
> (And increasingly annoyed that not one of them will dare tell him to shut the fuck up.)



You are aware you're watching a highly cynically edited version of the last 24 hours.... to create a 'narrative' *shudder*?

Vinnie will win. Simply because C4 will edit it so as to make him win. He's a prize cunt in himself but, yeh C4 will work this.

And im a prize cunt for even commenting on something i shouldn't even be watching. this thing is worse than that boneless box at kfc. just. wrong.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 6, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I watched the live feed last night, and there are vibes there, I reckon.



SSHHH!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2010)

I think SOV will be the one to do it, if she gets it together. 

Heidi wants to though. You can tell she is on the verge telling him to fuck off or something.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2010)

Okay, Jonas is a dick.

But I still would.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2010)

Alex, I know you have been in the Newspapers a lot, but you don't have to talk about it ALL the time.

And its not just the 'edited narrative'. I have watched the live feed and not heard him talk about much else.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2010)

Celebrities in might have to wash own clothes shocker.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 6, 2010)

Are we not getting a washer woman in ?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2010)

The nation cringes.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 6, 2010)

Jonas cracks me up sometimes,he cannot handle his drink.
But Vinnie to win for me.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 6, 2010)

I think he means cunt


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2010)

I adore Jonas again.


----------



## madzone (Jan 6, 2010)

What are they doing?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2010)

madzone said:


> What are they doing?



Reading the bible together.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 6, 2010)

madzone said:


> What are they doing?



Bible studies


----------



## Flashman (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for that Balders


----------



## madzone (Jan 6, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Reading the bible together.


 He scared that silly girl


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2010)

lol


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2010)

Which silly girl?


----------



## madzone (Jan 6, 2010)

Div or whatever she's called


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2010)

madzone said:


> Div or whatever she's called



There is nobody called div.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2010)

Div = Dill + Sov


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2010)

I get jokes.


----------



## madzone (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh, Vinnie's not going to get a party


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 6, 2010)

madzone said:


> Oh, Vinnie's not going to get a party



He's so keeping his head down, eyes on the prize, isn't he?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2010)

Noooo. She's not your soulmate ffs


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2010)

they sure do like farts.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 6, 2010)

Katia knows the way to Jonas' heart.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2010)

They're young, Stephanie. Get over it, grandma!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2010)

It's his smile. Stephen has the most egregious smile.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2010)

He has dead crocodile eyes.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 6, 2010)

'Aving a knees up!!!


----------



## clicker (Jan 6, 2010)

Stephanie is above fecal matter.....


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 6, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> He has dead crocodile eyes.



You're SO right


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2010)

His eyes don't match his mouth. That's what it is.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 6, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> His eyes don't match his mouth. That's what it is.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 6, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Katia knows the way to Jonas' heart.



Yep,all she needs to do is fart in his face and he will be as happy as Larry !


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2010)

Grrrrrrr.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

A little part of me just died.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 6, 2010)

lol


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Grrrrrrr.



Just imagine he was saying it to _you._


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2010)

To be fair, she didn't look that impressed.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 6, 2010)

Those two,sooooo need to get a room.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2010)

I think I saw that bit last night, and that was not what they made it out to be.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Just imagine he was saying it to _you._



Trust me, later on, I will.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I think I saw that bit last night, and that was not what they made it out to be.



Orly? This is relevant to my interests.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 6, 2010)

Jonas AKA, _gets_ the Gas Face.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 6, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I think I saw that bit last night, and that was not what they made it out to be.



It was much more than that !
They even brushed their teeth together before bed. (seperate ones)


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Orly? This is relevant to my interests.



I wasn't really paying attention very much, but I am pretty sure they are two very different bits of one much longer conversation.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 6, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> It was much more than that !
> They even brushed their teeth together before bed. (seperate ones)



Yeh, there are definite vibes. I suppose that was the only way they could show it without playing about an hour and a half of footage.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm going to try to wash it out of my brain and become innocent to their antics once again.

Then go to bed.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 6, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I wasn't really paying attention very much, but I am pretty sure they are two very different bits of one much longer conversation.



No that's how it was and they kept flirting with each other until bed.

He WANTS her,she NEEDS him.
It's nailed on.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 7, 2010)

They need to keep Stephen in the house.

He's such a twat.

Someone's going to crack under the weight of his pressure.

I hope it's Heidi. That would make for fireworks.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 7, 2010)

The ex page three one constantly gossips in bed with no mic.
PUNISH HER


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 7, 2010)

So on the live feed sov and jonas are in a room together. I don't think they can leave (not checked the rest of the internet yet) .I'm guessing it's meant to be jonas and katia stuck together?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 7, 2010)

drag0n said:


> So on the live feed sov and jonas are in a room together. I don't think they can leave (not checked the rest of the internet yet) .I'm guessing it's meant to be jonas and katia stuck together?



I had a quick look,didn't find much.
Think he failed a secret task my talking about it.
Don't know why she is in there.
(Or in the house for that matter,so clearly do not like being there and offers the viewer very little.)
At least this Jona guy is sometimes amusing.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm just waiting for the washing machine to finish.
This is so boring.
Serve up some entertainment,Channel 4.
Or i will stop watching.

That's told them


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 7, 2010)

I am not watching the live feed tonight.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 7, 2010)

Jonas is making a bong


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh right I get it. Jonas had a secret task (putting salt in someones bed?) to get Stephanie player sheets. He didn't do it- objecting to the deceit? How is he going to nominate? This is their punishment. He had to choose someone and I wonder if they thought he'd choose katia.

I'm following big brother on twitter now.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 7, 2010)

Flashman said:


> Jonas is making a bong



Wow,he really is.
To smoke his cigarette ?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 7, 2010)

I hope he smokes crack in it really quickly.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 7, 2010)

Flashman said:


> Jonas is making a bong



He's probably going to fart in it or something.
Meanwhile, Lady Sov is meowing like an alley cat for reasons unknown.

Gentle viewing, I like it.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 7, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> He's probably going to fart in it or something.
> Meanwhile, *Lady Sov is meowing like an alley cat *for reasons unknown.
> 
> Gentle viewing, I like it.



I got up and looked out the window thinking it was a fox sex session.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 7, 2010)

this is all tempting me to put it on.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 7, 2010)

I might go bed. The ad break made me leap.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 7, 2010)

Never seen anyone work so intently,for so long,on an empty water bottle.
(And having failed to alter it at all.)


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 7, 2010)

That pimp one,she needs to get out of bed.
She has been in a coma since she entered the House.

Sov and Katya need to start doing some housework.
Looking pretty is fine,up to a point.

Bible basher needs challenging on his ultra right wing nonsense.

Still can't understand why the two cage fighters are in there.
(Nondescript filling ?)

Vinnie,Jonas and possibly Beecham are the most interesting for me.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 7, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Sov and Katya need to start doing some housework.
> Looking pretty is fine,up to a point.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 7, 2010)

kalidarkone said:


>


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 7, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


>


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 7, 2010)

Strumpet said:


>


----------



## pboi (Jan 7, 2010)

two cage fighters?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 7, 2010)

pboi said:


> two cage fighters?



Well,i know the other one isn't but they are so nondescript.
Totally interchangable.
What's Dane's claim to fame ?

Oh and fuck me, forgot about that ex page three one.
She would make a 40 watt bulb look bright.


----------



## pboi (Jan 7, 2010)

boyband and producer. hes had more fame than alex reid

I can tell you arent english


----------



## gabi (Jan 7, 2010)

For dillinger

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...44/Lady-Sovereign-I-saw-Katy-Perrys-bits.html

hotness. and more quality sun journalism.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 7, 2010)

pboi said:


> *boyband and producer. hes had more fame than alex reid*
> 
> I can tell you arent english



Thanks.
There is a joke in there somewhere


----------



## han (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm really enjoying this programme! 

The one who was in prison for being a Madam is pretty interesting (despite her Pete Burns-esque face). The fact that she didn't grass anyone up and took all the blame (well, to do otherwise is totally wrong, but still) is admirable. This is like being on holiday for her, after 3 years in an LA prison......she's done loads  of reality in the USA so she knows how to play the game. I quite like her, at the moment.

Sov is sweet but she needs to take her mask off, it's all an act really.

I really like Basshunter alot - he's totally himself, open and honest, as is the blonde girl.

I really like Vinnie, the rapper guy (I forget his name) and the woman who was in Dallas.

Stephen though - god what a twunt! He's going to get on everyone's nerves dead quick.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

han - it would have been quicker to just say "I like 'em all 'cept Stephen "Jesus will save us all" Baldwin.


----------



## han (Jan 7, 2010)

that's true


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 7, 2010)

Would prefer him to bash the bishop than the bible.
Already annoyed the sweet Jesus out of me


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 7, 2010)

On second thoughts..........


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

lol, me n Mr Paw just looked at each other and laughed and said, 'but this is Vinnie Jones!!'

Vinnie likes the birds.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 7, 2010)

Vinnie is profound.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 7, 2010)

I KNEW Jonas and the girl would get together!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

milly molly said:


> I KNEW Jonas and the girl would get together!



LALALA! I CAN'T HEAR YOU!!!


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 7, 2010)

Who is Heidi talking about? I stopped listening for a minute.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

Stephen and his god-bothering.

I like Heidi a lot.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 7, 2010)

milly molly said:


> Who is Heidi talking about? I stopped listening for a minute.



Baldwin, I am assuming. 

I didn't quite catch it either. I my head was in a rucksack.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Baldwin, I am assuming.
> 
> I didn't quite catch it either. I my head was in a rucksack.



Your head is called I? Makes sense I suppose.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 7, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Stephen and his god-bothering.
> 
> I like Heidi a lot.



Oh. I haven't seen it for a few days, I thought they were friends from the old days?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

milly molly said:


> Oh. I haven't seen it for a few days, I thought they were friends from the old days?



I think that was more that he keeps trying to insert himself into an event in order to provide the security that comes from shared experience in a situation like the CBB house.

Or something.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 7, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Your head is called I? Makes sense I suppose.



What else would I call it?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

I love Jonas. He's just a kid


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 7, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I love Jonas. He's just a kid



Totally.
He cracks me up.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

Aw, bless his little heart!!! 

The wrath of the tree of temptation


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 7, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I love Jonas. He's just a kid



He and I could be really happy together.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

milly molly said:


> He and I could be really happy together.



Leave this forum and sully its pages no more, harridan


----------



## aqua (Jan 7, 2010)

can he just please twat stephen in the face?


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 7, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Leave this forum and sully its pages no more, harridan



Sorry sorry. I was just feeling guilty anyway, because I saw Dane and felt like I was cheating on him for having thoughts about Jonas. You can have Jonas, I will be faithful to my Dane.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

lol

I thought Stephen was trying to talk Alex out of fighting the other day.

He has no self-awareness whatsoever.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 7, 2010)

Stephen seems a bit David Brent-esque somehow.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 7, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Stephen seems a bit David Brent-esque somehow.



Oh absolutely!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

milly molly said:


> Sorry sorry. I was just feeling guilty anyway, because I saw Dane and felt like I was cheating on him for having thoughts about Jonas. You can have Jonas, I will be faithful to my Dane.



Then I believe we will be able to co-exist here peacefully. Namaste.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 7, 2010)

milly molly said:


> Oh absolutely!



He just dissed Dane.

"after all that.... what good is he?" 

What a put down.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

I can't believe Stephen is from the same gene pool as Alec. (I have a thing for Alec.)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

Aaawwwwwwwww!

I adore Jonas. He's the nicest obsessive masturbator I know


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 7, 2010)

Lol. Jonas just fucked-up that entire 'tree of tempation' task for them by telling the HMs about it. That was a good few days-worth of tasks/storylines binned right there.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 7, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Then I believe we will be able to co-exist here peacefully. Namaste.



Though I do now, after that sand thing, prefer your one.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 7, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Aaawwwwwwwww!
> 
> I adore Jonas. He's the nicest obsessive masturbator I know



I thought I was special to you.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 7, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Lol. Jonas just fucked-up that entire 'tree of tempation' task for them by telling the HMs about it. That was a good few days-worth of tasks/storylines binned right there.



That makes it even funnier.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

milly molly said:


> Though I do now, after that sand thing, prefer your one.



Rage!!!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

Oi, Katia! Get yer tits outta my man's face, bitch!


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 7, 2010)

That IS the epitome of bravery, yes. Sod your saving a child from a burning building!


----------



## pboi (Jan 7, 2010)

baldwin be crazy


----------



## N_igma (Jan 7, 2010)

Is it me or does Stephen look like Tim nice but dim?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 7, 2010)

milly molly said:


> That IS the epitome of bravery, yes. Sod your saving a child from a burning building!


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 7, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Rage!!!



Yeah but I know he's yours sort of thing.

Anyway, Dane's alright, I love a man with no morals.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 7, 2010)

N_igma said:


> Is it me or does Stephen look like Tim nice but dim?



Spot on !

(But ginger ! )


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

milly molly said:


> Yeah but I know he's yours sort of thing.
> 
> Anyway, Dane's alright, I love a man with no morals.



 I just don't know if I can trust you anymore. But I'm a nice person, so I'll give you one more chance.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

N_igma said:


> Is it me or does Stephen look like Tim nice but dim?









It's that mouth. Haunting.


----------



## pboi (Jan 7, 2010)

fame isnt something I crave?


you are on celeb BB you twat


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 7, 2010)

Calyipso thinks it's an endurance being in the House


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 7, 2010)

Lesbian hell.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 7, 2010)

milly molly said:


> Lesbian hell.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 7, 2010)

He reads it out loud??!?!?!?!?! Oh my days. Has this been happening all week?


----------



## aqua (Jan 7, 2010)

reading from the bible? oh I couldn't handle that

and he doesn't get evolution either 

I'd have an almighty row there


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

Hehehe, I don't think it'll be long before Heidi won't be able to just walk away from Stephen and his Bible.


Ah, he doesn't believe in evolution. Not surprised, I guess.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 7, 2010)

milly molly said:


> He reads it out loud??!?!?!?!?! Oh my days. Has this been happening all week?



It seems he has read the first three chapters of genesis out loud so far.

This has to be the worst thing I have seen on Big Brother so far. 

In any series that has ever happened.


----------



## N_igma (Jan 7, 2010)

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

Why aren't there no smart people there to put that cunt in his place?


----------



## pboi (Jan 7, 2010)

agree


----------



## madzone (Jan 7, 2010)

make them shut up make them shut up make them shut up make them shut up make them shut up


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 7, 2010)

Fucking Creationist


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 7, 2010)

oh god, he is fully in his face.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh my god! He's such a dullard. What a fucking prick.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 7, 2010)

that fucking bloke baldwin is a straight-up nuttah. wot a wanka....


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 7, 2010)

I am a pervert. I am using a pic of Alex for a lesson at school tomorrow and it is him with blood all down him (see below) and I thought PHWOOOAR!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 7, 2010)

an oxymoron.

a bit like the stories in the bible, baldwin?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 7, 2010)

a moron. baldwin.

game over.


----------



## madzone (Jan 7, 2010)

Ha ha ha ha the bloke's mental


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

Alex comes back with a fucking blinder


----------



## blairsh (Jan 7, 2010)

Hahahaha! This is massively shit but even more compelling! Some one needs to make Stephen Baldwin shut up though


----------



## N_igma (Jan 7, 2010)

Oxygen-moron.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 7, 2010)

Its Friday tomorrow. When are nominations?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 7, 2010)

blairsh said:


> Hahahaha! This is massively shit but even more compelling! Some one needs to make Stephen Baldwin shut up though



Totally.
Epecially with the House set.
(The Devil on the door etc.)


----------



## N_igma (Jan 7, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Its Friday tomorrow. When are nominations?



They changed the rules, it's a Battle Royale last man standing thing this year.


----------



## pboi (Jan 7, 2010)

jonas and the hot bird need to get it on now

lets fuck


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

blairsh said:


> Hahahaha! This is massively shit but even more compelling! Some one needs to make Stephen Baldwin shut up though



Incredibly compelling. However, what would it be without Stephen? We need someone to hate, we're British.


----------



## madzone (Jan 7, 2010)

Jonas is sniffing like he's been crying


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 7, 2010)

pboi said:


> jonas and the hot bird need to get it on now
> 
> lets fuck



Shhh, VP will hear you.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'd like to see them get it on. They would be cute.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 7, 2010)

> They changed the rules, it's a Battle Royale last man standing thing this year.


Noooo, we need our weekly execution!



> and he doesn't get evolution either


If I was him I wouldn't believe it either.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 7, 2010)

Jonas you are not the only one who does not know who the other Housemates are !


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 7, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> If I was him I wouldn't believe it either.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 7, 2010)

I like Katia. 

Not just because she is cute. She just seems like a fairly regular person who has got caught up in a media whirlwind or something.


----------



## pboi (Jan 7, 2010)

LOL SOV

basshunters music as a punishment


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

I like Katia as well. I'd like her better if she wasn't in the house with Jonas though. 

Lol, I'm sure Sov is loving the punishment of listening to Jonas' music


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 7, 2010)

Baldwin is scary brilliant, he's had some serious god-squad commando training. I loved Alex's "'Old on! Something doesn't add up 'ere!" after bible studies though.

The only way to engage with Stephen appears to be to edge away carefully. I just know I'd be sat there taking the lecture, rictus grin glued onto my face, wanting to be anywhere else but being too damn British to tell him to fuck off and do one.


----------



## blairsh (Jan 7, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Incredibly compelling. However, what would it be without Stephen? We need someone to hate, we're British.



 You're right! God this is pathetic....

Quite looking forward to the rest of tonights installment


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 7, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I like Katia.
> 
> Not just because she is cute. She just seems like a fairly regular person who has got caught up in a media whirlwind or something.



That's what happens when you are very young and shag a 62yo.

Wonder what she saw in the multi millionaire,celeb,rock 'n roll star !

She is having a ball of a time.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 7, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I like Katia.
> 
> Not just because she is cute. She just seems like a fairly regular person who has got caught up in a media whirlwind or something.



Me too. I think she seems like a gawky kid, in a good way.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Baldwin is scary brilliant, he's had some serious god-squad commando training. I loved Alex's "'Old on! Something doesn't add up 'ere!" after bible studies though.
> 
> The only way to engage with Stephen appears to be to edge away carefully. I just know I'd be sat there taking the lecture, rictus grin glued onto my face, wanting to be anywhere else but being too damn British to tell him to fuck off and do one.



Exactly. I think we've all been on the receiving end of similarly disturbing conversations but grinned and got on with it. 

Living with it though? Everyone has their breaking point.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 7, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> That's what happens when you are very young and shag a 62yo.
> 
> Wonder what she saw in the multi millionaire,celeb,rock 'n roll star !
> 
> She is having a ball of a time.



I get the impression that she didn't really expect all the noteriety that came with shagging a millionaire rockstar though. 

I mean, millionaire rock stars must shag young women all the time, but it doesn't get into the newspaper for months and months.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 7, 2010)

milly molly said:


> Me too. I think she seems like a gawky kid, in a good way.



Gawky kids are the best.

I know because I am one too.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 7, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I like Katia.
> 
> Not just because she is cute. She just seems like a fairly regular person who has got caught up in a media whirlwind or something.


balls.

you want to get jiggy innit...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 7, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> balls.
> 
> you want to get jiggy innit...



I fancy SOV well more.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 7, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I fancy SOV well more.


i reckon you fancy Jonas tbh,,,,


----------



## Kanda (Jan 7, 2010)

What's this pact Jonas has made??


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 7, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i reckon you fancy Jonas tbh,,,,



that goes without saying.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 7, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i reckon you fancy Jonas tbh,,,,



Well, Dillinger is only human!


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 7, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I get the impression that she didn't really expect all the noteriety that came with shagging a millionaire rockstar though.
> 
> I mean, millionaire rock stars must shag young women all the time, but it doesn't get into the newspaper for months and months.



She was not in The Guardian.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 7, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> that goes without saying.


now you're gonna have to have a fight with VP over his nordic hair and so on


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 7, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> now you're gonna have to have a fight with VP over his nordic hair and so on



That's a fight I could only lose.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 7, 2010)

Aw, I am warming to Sov.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 7, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> That's a fight I could only lose.


now your birds getting off with her bloke!!?>


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 7, 2010)

VP, I bet you wish you were remaining in that room til further notice don't you? Know what I mean, nudge nudge.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 7, 2010)

Hahaha. Jonas fucks over the BB production team for a second time by not picking Katia for a little time alone. 
They must really hate him by now.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 7, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Hahaha. Jonas fucks over the BB production team for a second time by not picking Katia for a little time alone.
> They must really hate him by now.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh my gosh Jonas,so funny.

I thought he was going to be a jerk when he turned up on opening night wearing a Dinner Jacket.
"Why are you wearing that ?",asked Davina.
"I've just come from a NYE party ! " 

Must have been some party or some journey !


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

milly molly said:


> VP, I bet you wish you were remaining in that room til further notice don't you? Know what I mean, nudge nudge.



Oh yeah, you know it.


----------



## madzone (Jan 7, 2010)

I think he really likes Div


----------



## blairsh (Jan 7, 2010)

Hahahaha! This is very funny. 

Hiedi "Hes called Bass-hunter?"


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 7, 2010)

"A lighter-hearted Prodigy"?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 7, 2010)

hahahahaha.

that is a funny punishment. 

he is going to hate his own music.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 7, 2010)

Poor Sov.


----------



## blairsh (Jan 7, 2010)

Lady Soverigen suddenly reminded me of Jen out of IT Crowd when she declared "We could be in here for _hours!_"


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 7, 2010)

you trance wankah. die by your own sword.

(((((sov))))))


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

Jonas has been sent mad lol


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 7, 2010)

I like how she sitting down in the drawer.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 7, 2010)

Jonas is a revolutionary !


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 7, 2010)

Sov is so sweet.


----------



## madzone (Jan 7, 2010)

Why doesn't she just get in the bed?


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 7, 2010)

They need to give them some drugs really.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 7, 2010)

_going mad?_

gone


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 7, 2010)

She's sitting in a drawer. She's so little!

I think maybe he should be a gent and get off the bed for a bit though.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

Yes, Stephanie, he should have chosen Cat. Cat, with a C. A big, fat C.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 7, 2010)

milly molly said:


> She's sitting in a drawer. She's so little!



I _love_ her.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 7, 2010)

I wonder if Jonas and Sov will be able to be friends after this? Maybe they wont be able to look each other in the eye anymore.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 7, 2010)

Katya is soooooo jealous.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

I think they're going to kill each other.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

Silly wawtah and fucking apples.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 7, 2010)

They're both smokers aren't they?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 7, 2010)

stupid sand-wiches, silly water..... and a _fucking apple._


----------



## blairsh (Jan 7, 2010)

drag0n said:


> They need to give them some drugs really.



Oh this would be great idea!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 7, 2010)

they'll come back from the adverts and she'll be eating his testes.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> they'll come back from the adverts and she'll be eating his testes.



His Swedish meatballs.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 7, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> His Swedish meatballs.


yowch!?







_please sir, can i have some more?_


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 7, 2010)

What about the loo?????


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 7, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> yowch!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, I love this juxtaposition of knuckle cracking violence and wide eyed boyishness.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> yowch!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Aceness


----------



## Kanda (Jan 7, 2010)

Jonas has huge holes in his socks!!


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 7, 2010)

Why did you ever make this song. Hahahaha.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 7, 2010)

Lol at Sov


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 7, 2010)

GOD! Nicola annoyed me so much on WAGs boutique.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 7, 2010)

milly molly said:


> Why did you ever make this song. Hahahaha.



I know right? Brilliant!


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 7, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Jonas has huge holes in his socks!!



I have been in here all my life !


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 7, 2010)

Nicola is pushing the 'dumb' thing too much. I don't believe her.


----------



## Liveist (Jan 7, 2010)

"We did a bit of bible-bashing"

LOL


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

I officially like Nicola.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 7, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Nicola is pushing the 'dumb' thing too much. I don't believe her.



No.
She really is dumb !


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 7, 2010)

This should be his new music video for that song.


----------



## blairsh (Jan 7, 2010)

Nice Jonas/Sov montage at the end there


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 7, 2010)

I think it's getting a bit mean.

It's like waco tactics.

I'm going to get attacked for saying that, aren't I?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 7, 2010)

milly molly said:


> I think it's getting a bit mean.
> 
> It's like waco tactics.
> 
> I'm going to get attacked for saying that, aren't I?



CUNT.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

There should be an official 'Let's get Jonas and Cat together' thread.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 7, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> There should be an official 'Let's get Jonas and Cat together' thread.



kat or cat?


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 7, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> This should be his new music video for that song.


  You just want every music video to have sov in.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 7, 2010)

Kat


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 7, 2010)

milly molly said:


> I think it's getting a bit mean.
> 
> It's like waco tactics.
> 
> I'm going to get attacked for saying that, aren't I?



That's tomorrow when Baldwin drives into the punishment room in a tank..


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 7, 2010)

Well the cracks are starting to appear.

BB is always a nuanced slow burner.
In a better mood about now after that highlights show.

(I do do the live feed.)

And i do do in succession.

Twice.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> kat or cat?



Cat.


----------



## madamv (Jan 7, 2010)

ooh two shows tomorrow?...  Whats afoot urban?  Or should I read the last couple of pages of this thread?  Have you already discussed this?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Kat



You're on my hate list.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 7, 2010)

madamv said:


> ooh two shows tomorrow?...  Whats afoot urban?  Or should I read the last couple of pages of this thread?  Have you already discussed this?



No, we've mainly just been perving.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 7, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> You're on my hate list.


does that mean i can't cuddle your tits


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 7, 2010)

madamv said:


> ooh two shows tomorrow?...  Whats afoot urban?  Or should I read the last couple of pages of this thread?  Have you already discussed this?



Oooh. They haven't nominated.  More going in?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> does that mean i can't cuddle your tits



Naw, I'm not fussy.

( . ) Paulie ( . )


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 7, 2010)

drag0n said:


> Oooh. They haven't nominated.  More going in?



I aways hate it when new go in. It unsettles me.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 7, 2010)

Tim Westwood is supposed to be going in. 

That's what all those other people in other places who vaguely know about those things are saying.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 7, 2010)

yay! result 

*snuggles*


----------



## madamv (Jan 7, 2010)

I reckon more going in....    Porn star?  I am going to peek into digital spy to see if there is any gossip...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 7, 2010)

vintage paw said:


> naw, i'm not fussy.
> 
> ( . ) paulie ( . )



motorboat!!!!!!!


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 7, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Tim Westwood is supposed to be going in.
> 
> That's what all those other people in other places who vaguely know about those things are saying.



OH NO!! I hate him. I know everybody hates him, but I do hate him.


----------



## madamv (Jan 7, 2010)

Westwood!!!!!    Ha, he will be fucking ace....   He will do everyones nut in!!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 7, 2010)

DA BIG DAWWWWWWWWWWWG

westwood will really be in da house.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 7, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> motorboat!!!!!!!


piss off with your swedish loveboat looser!!!!!


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 7, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> *Tim Westwood is supposed to be going in. *
> 
> That's what all those other people in other places who vaguely know about those things are saying.



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> DA BIG DAWWWWWWWWWWWG
> 
> westwood will really be in da house.





(I didn't get your motorboat comment. I'm dim. Enlighten me. Then start the Cat'n'Jonas sitting in a tree thread.)


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 7, 2010)

That was a good show, with only Vinnie and Dane stuck without a compelling storyline. CBB is still watchable when they get it right, and the gentler comedic stuff is always more fun than the shouty 'look-at-me' moments of conflict we usually end up with. More Corro' than last year's 'Enders, if you like.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 7, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> (I didn't get your motorboat comment. I'm dim. Enlighten me. Then start the Cat'n'Jonas sitting in a tree thread.)


outboard motors maybe?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> That was a good show, with only Vinnie and Dane stuck without a compelling storyline. CBB is still watchable when they get it right, and the gentler comedic stuff is always more fun than the shouty 'look-at-me' moments of conflict we usually end up with. More Corro' than last year's 'Enders, if you like.



Good evaluation O&L. I don't usually watch the sleb version (and I def didn't watch the pleb version last year) but I'm enjoying this.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 7, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> That was a good show, with only Vinnie and Dane stuck without a compelling storyline. CBB is still watchable when they get it right, and the gentler comedic stuff is always more fun than the shouty 'look-at-me' moments of conflict we usually end up with. More Corro' than last year's 'Enders, if you like.



A good analogy, and I agree. What a shame it is the last one, I suddenly think.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm not sure about Westwood going in. Has he blown it by tweeting?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> outboard motors maybe?



I'm still dimmer than a bulb that's gone out.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 7, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> (I didn't get your motorboat comment. I'm dim. Enlighten me. Then start the Cat'n'Jonas sitting in a tree thread.)



http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=motor%20boat


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 7, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> That was a good show, with only Vinnie and Dane stuck without a compelling storyline. CBB is still watchable when they get it right, and the gentler comedic stuff is always more fun than the shouty 'look-at-me' moments of conflict we usually end up with. More Corro' than last year's 'Enders, if you like.



Excellent! That is how I have always wanted BB.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=motor%20boat



Wow, who the fuck knew?

I'm so out of touch, man.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 7, 2010)

If you google motorboating it comes up with breasts rather than boats. (((internet)))

I'm not even putting the sound on for this next thing on channel 4.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 7, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm still dimmer than a bulb that's gone out.


no idea either here tbh, am off to lay me weary head. remember, jesus saves!!!!!


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 7, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> That was a good show, with only Vinnie and Dane stuck without a compelling storyline. CBB is still watchable when they get it right, and the gentler comedic stuff is always more fun than the shouty 'look-at-me' moments of conflict we usually end up with. More Corro' than last year's 'Enders, if you like.



It helps withe the celebs (even ones no-one really knows) that they don't need to spend so much time establishing a 'personality' and can get straight down to interaction. They don't need to shout for attention as they already have it.. well apart from the raspingly insecure ones!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## Diamond (Jan 7, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Tim Westwood is supposed to be going in.
> 
> That's what all those other people in other places who vaguely know about those things are saying.



That would be AWESOME


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 7, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> no idea either here tbh, am off to lay me weary head. remember, jesus saves!!!!!



G'night Paulie, my new bosom buddie


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 7, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> G'night Paulie, my new bosom buddie


*snuggles again*


----------



## Diamond (Jan 7, 2010)

Jonas came out of that episode really well.

He seems like quite a charming man (if you can ignore his music for a moment).

Strangely, I'm warming to Nicola T too.

I'm still hoping that Boy George manages to get in though. It'd be great to see him confront the preacherman.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 7, 2010)

Nicola is dim, but really lovely. She doesn't have a hint of nastiness in her, which is a relief compared to some dim people that have been in the big brother house.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 7, 2010)

So what is the deal with these evictions then?

(I'm thinking of watching the live feed. I don't have much to do tomorrow. Should probably read a book though.)


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 7, 2010)

Diamond said:


> *So what is the deal with these evictions then?*
> 
> (I'm thinking of watching the live feed. I don't have much to do tomorrow. Should probably read a book though.)



http://www.thisisbigbrother.com/celebrity-bb/news-126673/snow-cancels-eviction.html


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 7, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> http://www.thisisbigbrother.com/celebrity-bb/news-126673/snow-cancels-eviction.html



interesting


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 7, 2010)

Worth clicking on this as well.
(It's where the other site took the story from.)
http://www.bbspy.co.uk/

But no additional info.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 7, 2010)

Maybe this:

http://www.bbspy.co.uk/news/extra-eviction-on-monday-18th.html

mean that the eviction will be pushed back to Monday.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 7, 2010)

Monday is when Tim Westwood is tipped to go _in_


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2010)

Katia and Jonas are in bed together cuddling and chatting!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2010)

OK. 

They are like, going out in everything but name by the way they are cuddling and the things they are chatting about.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 8, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Katia and Jonas are in bed together cuddling and chatting!



I got it really early on and that is not me boasting.
Normally a woman would need to hit me over the head and say ;
"You,yes you ! I want to fuck you ! Have you got that ? "

Because i can be a bit shy/autistic that way


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2010)

I wonder if Ronnie Wood will punch Jonas square in the face?


----------



## Fingers (Jan 8, 2010)

There is deffo load of touchy feely bed action going on.  I thought Katia had a bloke (one she left Ronnie for)?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2010)

Fingers said:


> There is deffo load of touchy feely bed action going on.  I thought Katia had a bloke (one she left Ronnie for)?



oh yeh, that nameless one in the newspaper. I dunno.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2010)

This is definitely going in tomorrows edit. It is BB lovematch gold!


----------



## snackhead (Jan 8, 2010)

A snog is imminent...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2010)

snackhead said:


> A snog is imminent...



yeh definitely


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 8, 2010)

snackhead said:


> *A snog* is imminent...



Is that what it is called nowadays ?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2010)

this is really kind of sweet actually.

and kind of sad in a way.


----------



## snackhead (Jan 8, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Is that what it is called nowadays ?



It's been a while hasn't it Sesquipedalian.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 8, 2010)

snackhead said:


> It's been a while hasn't it Sesquipedalian.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 8, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Maybe this:
> 
> http://www.bbspy.co.uk/news/extra-eviction-on-monday-18th.html
> 
> mean that the eviction will be pushed back to Monday.



I don't think there was ever an eviction planned for friday, they do like to get their value from the celeb fees and an exit after 5 days doesn't stack up financially.

Not sure about Westwood yet, but if his twittering is right and he is going in then I can see a friday night entrance - he's got time off from monday but his weekend shows aren't live. He'd be a good HM I think.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 8, 2010)

@ Orangesanlemons.

Do i remember correctly,that you were responsible for some brilliant BB threads in the past ?

I'm talking a few years ago.i've been away........doing things offline.

You always had it spot on.
Evictions etc.....i'm sure it's you.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2010)

How much of a stonk do you reckon Jonas has right now?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 8, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> How much of a stonk do you reckon Jonas has right now?



Lots of pre come but trying to stay romantic.


----------



## snackhead (Jan 8, 2010)

Ooh bit of undercover fiddling occurring......


----------



## snackhead (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh my bad she's just explained to everyone that Basshunter's giving her an arm massage, how could I have got it so wrong?


----------



## Kanda (Jan 8, 2010)

Is Sov moving in on Nicola?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2010)

snackhead said:


> Ooh bit of undercover fiddling occurring......



undercover fiddling in a room full of people reminds me of being a teenager for some reason. On a school trip or something. 

and there was always somebody like sov there, laughing, ready to pull the covers off and expose your fumbling.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 8, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Is Sov moving in on *Nicola*?



Too Tory for Sov.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2010)

I'd like to see them be friends more though.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 8, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> @ Orangesanlemons.
> 
> Do i remember correctly,that you were responsible for some brilliant BB threads in the past ?
> 
> ...



You're very kind sir. I've always had a certain financial interest in the various BB comings and goings, but it'd be fair to say the golden days of BB speculation are well and truly over.
I've proud to say I've made some quite APPALLING calls in the last few series. I mean Ulrika! Ffs!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2010)

they may as well just fuck now.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 8, 2010)

Sov is rubbish.
Precocious teen that got lucky.
Got stroppy.
Realised her ego out stretched her talent.
Bit too late.
I have learnt all of this from this thread.
And watching Live feed.

Would like to be proved wrong but........

She is a lightweight.

Shape up or ship out.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2010)

fuck you.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2010)

you are right though.

but still, fuck you.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 8, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> fuck you.



I really wanted to like her.

But she is a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2010)

I think she will come out of this alright.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 8, 2010)

Amazing how "restless" the bedroom is tonight !

Two peeps get into the same bed,everyone else no sleep !


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 8, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I think she will come out of this alright.



She is behaving like a terrified kitten in a house of pigeons. 
(Vinnie is excluded from the pigeon thing.)

Maybe that is the real her,exposed !


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 8, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> @ Orangesanlemons.
> Do i remember correctly,that you were responsible for some brilliant BB threads in the past ?
> I'm talking a few years ago.i've been away........doing things offline.
> You always had it spot on.
> Evictions etc.....i'm sure it's you.



He IS Mister BB! It isn't a proper BB thread without O&L. Some of us get quite anxious if he doesn't appear when it starts..


----------



## han (Jan 8, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Sov is rubbish.
> Precocious teen that got lucky.
> Got stroppy.
> Realised her ego out stretched her talent.
> ...



I think that's a bit harsh, BUT - she's certainly not anywhere near as tough as she likes to portray. Inside she's a shy, insecure and not very happy person it seems. The way she reacted to being locked in the room with Basshunter was really revealing. She just kept going 'fuck this', 'this is awful', etc. etc. instead of using it as a really good opportunity to have a laugh and get to know the bloke better. She's quite a negative person isn't she!

If I was locked in a room with someone like that I'd hope that we could really chat and get to know each other, have some laughs playing the word association game or something, run around, be stupid, and bond with them.

What a wasted opportunity......all she did was moan.

Still, she's young, and so perhaps not happy in her own skin yet, or something. She is pretty funny in the way she says stuff, which I like, it's that it's just all mainly negative.

Basshunter is brilliant. At the moment I want him to win - what a lovely bloke he is.


----------



## han (Jan 8, 2010)

That Stephen guy is completely unbearable though.

His family  (maybe not his immediate, god-bothering one), must be agonizingly embarrassed.

I can't believe he was teaching that kick boxing bloke to box, ffs!!! 'Mike Tyson showed me this' etc. etc. What an unbelievable cock.

He's the least Christlike person in there. What an irony!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> She is behaving like a terrified kitten in a house of pigeons.
> (Vinnie is excluded from the pigeon thing.)
> 
> Maybe that is the real her,exposed !



terrified is a bit strong. 

She seems to be doing alright to me.


----------



## discokermit (Jan 8, 2010)

han said:


> Basshunter is brilliant. At the moment I want him to win - what a lovely bloke he is.


he's well creepy and weird. no wonder sov was pissed off.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2010)

discokermit said:


> he's well creepy and weird. no wonder sov was pissed off.



I would have been pissed off as well, and reacted pretty much the same way. 

And looking back on it, thinking oh him and Katia 'falling in love' last night, it is not all as sweet as it seems. It just seems kind of odd really.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2010)

han said:


> I think that's a bit harsh, BUT - she's certainly not anywhere near as tough as she likes to portray. Inside she's a shy, insecure and not very happy person it seems. The way she reacted to being locked in the room with Basshunter was really revealing. She just kept going 'fuck this', 'this is awful', etc. etc. instead of using it as a really good opportunity to have a laugh and get to know the bloke better. She's quite a negative person isn't she!
> 
> If I was locked in a room with someone like that I'd hope that we could really chat and get to know each other, have some laughs playing the word association game or something, run around, be stupid, and bond with them.
> 
> ...



We only saw the edited version, and we don't know how long they were in there.

They did seem to try and make the best of it at first.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 8, 2010)

TBH I'm not sure if i was gay with a banging on about xtain nut case around in what is in essence a prison cell with me (the house) I'd be at my best either...

particularly if I'd recently realised that it's much harder in the world once you've been eaten up and spit out by the fame monster...


----------



## han (Jan 8, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> TBH I'm not sure if i was gay with a banging on about xtain nut case around in what is in essence a prison cell with me (the house) I'd be at my best either...
> 
> particularly if I'd recently realised that it's much harder in the world once you've been eaten up and spit out by the fame monster...



Good point!


----------



## han (Jan 8, 2010)

They do know what they're letting themselves in for beforehand, ffs.

Is she gay? I kindof thought so, not that it matters, obviously....!!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 8, 2010)

han said:


> That Stephen guy is completely unbearable though.
> He's the least Christlike person in there. What an irony!


Innit. And unfortunately that's most of my experience with very religious ppl. I'm allergic to them.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 8, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Innit. And unfortunately that's most of my experience with very religious ppl. I'm allergic to them.



I like Mormons. I had a lovely chat with a guy in town once. I told him it didn't matter what he said, he wasn't going to convert me or even make me think twice, and once we'd got that out of the way we could have a nice chat. Mr P knows someone who used to be one, and she said that mostly they are so lonely when they're on their 2 year stint they just like a friendly face. I was his friendly face that day


----------



## gabi (Jan 8, 2010)

The house would be even more dull than it already is without the Baldwin. He's fucking hilarious.


----------



## Fruitloop (Jan 8, 2010)

I think sov has talent, it's just that the move to def jam was probably not a good idea. Her early stuff was such a london thing, I'm not sure that a US label really knows what to do with her.


----------



## dat brown skin (Jan 8, 2010)

Kanda said:


> there's a puppy having a nosh in the fourth one!!
> 
> I like her more... !



Sicko


----------



## dat brown skin (Jan 8, 2010)

The house is missing Boy George.


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 8, 2010)

dat brown skin said:


> The house is missing Boy George.



It does lack an English eccentric.. it needs less of the Bowers types and more of the Biggins, McCririck


----------



## dat brown skin (Jan 8, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> It does lack an English eccentric.. it needs less of the Bowers types and more of the Biggins, McCririck




There ya go...that's what's missing.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 8, 2010)

Is there any truth in the rumour that Stephen Fry is going in ?


----------



## han (Jan 8, 2010)

ooh, I don't know. He'd be good.

You're right people, although Stephen is unbearable, he's what is making this programme interesting, and the way people react to him.

I wish Boy George was in there - he'd be fantastic to watch. Can  you imagine him and Stephen?! Total bitchfest from BG I think!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 8, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Is there any truth in the rumour that Stephen Fry is going in ?



Someone's going in tonight, looks liklier to be Ivana Trump than Westwood though. There's also some kind of 'live talent show' thing happening to fill the second slot.


----------



## dat brown skin (Jan 8, 2010)

han said:


> ooh, I don't know. He'd be good.
> 
> You're right people, although Stephen is unbearable, he's what is making this programme interesting, and the way people react to him.
> 
> I wish Boy George was in there - he'd be fantastic to watch. Can  you imagine him and Stephen?! Total bitchfest from BG I think!



Oh man it would have been wild.

I'm sure Heidi is on probation for another drug bust dating mack to early last year.  So how come she got it?

some musings on Heidi


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm considering boycotting after last night's shenanigans. 

Grumpy cat is grumpy.


----------



## dat brown skin (Jan 8, 2010)

han said:


> That Stephen guy is completely unbearable though.
> 
> His family  (maybe not his immediate, god-bothering one), must be agonizingly embarrassed.
> 
> ...



The Baldwin family are pretty kooky anyway. Just ask Kim Bassinger.


----------



## Flashman (Jan 8, 2010)

Ain't seen Kim for ages.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I like Mormons. I had a lovely chat with a guy in town once. I told him it didn't matter what he said, he wasn't going to convert me or even make me think twice, and once we'd got that out of the way we could have a nice chat. Mr P knows someone who used to be one, and she said that mostly they are so lonely when they're on their 2 year stint they just like a friendly face. I was his friendly face that day



I seemed to run into Mormons quite regularly in Hanley.

And you would see them in Keele every so often, wearing their nice suits with their name tags.

I don't know why. I pretty much never see Mormons anywhere else.

I was friends with quite a few Quakers at Keele as well, as it happens, through the anti-war stuff I was involved in.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm considering boycotting after last night's shenanigans.
> 
> Grumpy cat is grumpy.



I thought it was sweet at first, but now I am completely against it. It was _weird._


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 8, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I seemed to run into Mormons quite regularly in Hanley.
> 
> And you would see them in Keele every so often, wearing their nice suits with their name tags.
> 
> ...



I've never seen them at Keele. I've seen them in Shelton though, weirdly. 



Dillinger4 said:


> I thought it was sweet at first, but now I am completely against it. It was _weird._



Yep. It's weird because it's _Kat_ and not _Cat_. That's what it is.


----------



## gabi (Jan 8, 2010)

Jesus that russian chick is fit.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I've never seen them at Keele. I've seen them in Shelton though, weirdly.



I saw them several times at Keele. A few times loitering in the reception area of KUSU, but more often, waiting at the bus stop.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 8, 2010)

I think it's Robbie Williams going into the house.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 8, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> I think it's Robbie Williams going into the house.



That would be awesome


----------



## gabi (Jan 8, 2010)

I pray it's not Fry. The most over-hyped and over-exposed yet strangely under-talented person alive.

Robbie would be cool. Or George Michael.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 8, 2010)

Ideally it'd be Will Self.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 8, 2010)

If you could all post properly for tonights show(s) that would be great. k? thanks. I don't think I can watch as the nephew is round. Unless I retreat to the bedroom but that would be very antisocial.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 8, 2010)

Am I missing it? Him indoors is watching that History today thing or whatever the heck it is. Hmm.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2010)

GET DRESSED HEIDI ffs.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm missing it, aren't I?  

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2010)

cisqo seems a bit ambivalent about thong-like clothing now, doesn't he

For VP: a 'hunkiest housemate' competition is being arranged. There is a swimsuit part. They have to wear mankinis.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2010)

cisqo saying he is going to have to shave was funny


----------



## Liveist (Jan 8, 2010)

"I'm gonna have to shave"


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 8, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> cisqo saying he is going to have to shave was funny



He is going to be livid when he finds out he could have refused.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2010)

cheek to cheek? was that a hint?

That made me think it was Chico.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 8, 2010)

OMG I think it's Chris Rea going in.

Or Za Za Gabor .

Who says "darlings ! " ?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 8, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> For VP: a 'hunkiest housemate' competition is being arranged. There is a swimsuit part. They have to wear mankinis.



No, you're lying! How could I possibly miss that???!!!?!?! 

I can't miss mankinis!!!!!!!!


----------



## gabi (Jan 8, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> cheek to cheek? was that a hint?
> 
> That made me think it was Chico.



Surely Chris de burgh....


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 8, 2010)

gabi said:


> Surely Chris de burgh....



That's the one i was thinking of.


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 8, 2010)

Cheek to cheek? Jedward..


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> No, you're lying! How could I possibly miss that???!!!?!?!
> 
> I can't miss mankinis!!!!!!!!



cisqo just said he is going to have to shave to be able to wear it.

he didn't mean his face.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 8, 2010)

Vinnie was smart to get out of this.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2010)

Vintage Paw just missed Jonas in a mankini.


----------



## madzone (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm glad I didn't have pudding


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 8, 2010)

I just watched the hunk off online. Jonas, Alex and Cisqo in mankinis, Stephen and Dane in shorts and vests.

That was pleasing.

*fans self*


----------



## madzone (Jan 8, 2010)

Alex _has_ got socks in there


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 8, 2010)

Jonas has a lovely bum. As does cisqo. Wasn't really looking at Alex's.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 8, 2010)

I feel a bit unwell.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2010)

Sov looks a bit flushed


----------



## gabi (Jan 8, 2010)

That russian chick..... jesus. She might be thick as two short planks, but jesus.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2010)

She isn't that hot.


----------



## gabi (Jan 8, 2010)

Shes a 20


----------



## aqua (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm so annoyed vinnie wasn't in swimwear  but hell cisqo has an awesome arse *feels faint*


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 8, 2010)

Love what Vinnie did after the bible mans talent bit.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2010)

gabi said:


> Shes a 20



Out of 30.


----------



## pboi (Jan 8, 2010)

she is a 20


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 8, 2010)

Katia is superficially beautiful.


----------



## madzone (Jan 8, 2010)

aqua said:


> I'm so annoyed vinnie wasn't in swimwear  but hell cisqo has an awesome arse *feels faint*


 Pip says he's gay


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 8, 2010)

madzone said:


> Pip says he's gay



cisqo or vinnie?


----------



## madzone (Jan 8, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> cisqo or vinnie?


 cisquo


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 8, 2010)

Katia's a pretty waitress maximising her opportunities. She's sweet, I quite like her.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 8, 2010)

He's got a fit arse.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 8, 2010)

Jonas should have won that but i was trying not to look too much.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> He's got a fit arse.



he won that purely with his arse, I reckon.

You probably should turn it off now.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 8, 2010)

lol, everything is on yahoo/wiki answers:

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Is_sisqo_gay


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2010)

Heidi always seems distant.

Either physically, being sat away, in the background, or if she is sat with people, mentally distant.


----------



## madzone (Jan 8, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> lol, everything is on yahoo/wiki answers:
> 
> http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Is_sisqo_gay


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 8, 2010)

Vinnie is bossing that house.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 8, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> he won that purely with his arse, I reckon.
> 
> You probably should turn it off now.



I'm not watching it. Mr P is watching that 'let's remind ourselves of what happened in the last 10 years because we've got such shit memories' programme on BBC2 and won't let me watch CBB. Bastard. I watched 5 minutes of the hunk off online.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 8, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> lol, everything is on yahoo/wiki answers:
> 
> http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Is_sisqo_gay



I always deamed the internet would be like that.


----------



## gabi (Jan 8, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> He's got a fit arse.



Siquo is definitely gay. He's awesome. The coolest of the lot by a stretch.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 8, 2010)

Ah, now 8 out of 10 cats. I'm allowed to watch that.

*scratches Mr P's eyes out*

I like this programme.

I fancy Sean Lock.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 8, 2010)

Katya would look sexy even if she was picking her nose and eating it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 8, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Katya would look sexy even if she was picking her nose and eating it.



There's hope for me yet then.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 8, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> OMG I think it's Chris Rea going in.
> Or Za Za Gabor .Who says "darlings ! " ?


I thought it was that Ivana Trump woman...or is it another Ivana 



Vintage Paw said:


> He's got a fit arse.


He really does! I wanted to bite it 



Sesquipedalian said:


> Vinnie is bossing that house.


Damn right


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 8, 2010)

I've just worked out who is going in to the House.
I mean.....it's obvious isn't it ?

Alistair Darling.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 8, 2010)

Should we have a separate thread for 8 out of 10 Cats or just stick it in here? I feel like it's an adjunct of the same programme. 
I'm fucking loving Sean Lock tonight. Funny fucker.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 8, 2010)

We had a silhouette. Woman. Short choppy hair. Casual, trendy clothes.

All that from a silhouette


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 8, 2010)

Is Shappi Khorsandi on it tonight?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes. She's awesome, but somewhat quiet tonight.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 8, 2010)

drag0n said:


> Is Shappi Khorsandi on it tonight?



Yes but i have it on mute.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 8, 2010)

The boys are having some pro evo between cbb so I missed it. I like her.

edit: Oooh I get the last 2 minutes. Thanks guys! I did actually see the second half of the first cbb show as well as it turns out the nephew likes it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 8, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Yes but i have it on mute.



That'll be why she's quiet.

Poor old Jamelia keeps calling whatshisface Presley or whatever his character name in 'enders is.


----------



## madzone (Jan 8, 2010)

I hate hate hate Jimmy Carr's laugh 
Actually I just hate Jimmy Carr


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 8, 2010)

drag0n said:


> The boys are having some pro evo between cbb so I missed it. I like her.



Lol,as i said on another thread.
I love living on my own.
No tv fights.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 8, 2010)

madzone said:


> I hate hate hate Jimmy Carr's laugh
> Actually I just hate Jimmy Carr



They did this thing about his laugh on the great big quiz thing last week. Hearing him laughing almost uncontrollably at people taking the piss out of his laugh was amusing.


----------



## madzone (Jan 8, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> They did this thing about his laugh on the great big quiz thing last week. Hearing him laughing almost uncontrollably at people taking the piss out of his laugh was amusing.


 I saw that. The more he laughed the more I wanted to kick the telly in


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm glad i had it on mute they were all making too much noise and there was too much colour in the studio set.


----------



## pboi (Jan 8, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm not watching it. Mr P is watching that 'let's remind ourselves of what happened in the last 10 years because we've got such shit memories' programme on BBC2 and won't let me watch CBB. Bastard. I watched 5 minutes of the hunk off online.



bitter


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 8, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Lol,as i said on another thread.
> I love living on my own.
> No tv fights.



This isn't a tv fight. It's me recognising that I can catch up with most stuff on channel 4 whenever I want and that I have the run of the tv 95% of the time and if I wanted I could retreat to the bedroom for terrestrial stuff.


----------



## madzone (Jan 8, 2010)

I hope they hurry up and put the new one in - I need to go to bed.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 8, 2010)

pboi said:


> bitter



Damn right.

Heh, wouldn't it be funny if it's Peter Andre


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 8, 2010)

madzone said:


> I hope they hurry up and put the new one in - I need to go to bed.



It's someone called Trump.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 8, 2010)

"trump card" bah


----------



## Looby (Jan 8, 2010)

Ivana then innit?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 8, 2010)

Ivana it is then.

Please disregard my previous silhouette based predictions.


----------



## madzone (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh FFS, Ivana Trump - yawnsville


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 8, 2010)

I need to confess that i have been deliberately misleading people with made up rumours about Stephen Fry and Robbie Williams.

I need to get it of my chest,sorry.


----------



## pboi (Jan 8, 2010)

booooooring


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 8, 2010)

boring


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 8, 2010)

I said it was her! *grumble*


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 8, 2010)

NOOOOOO!

Leave him alone


----------



## pboi (Jan 8, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> I need to confess that i have been deliberately misleading people with made up rumours about Stephen Fry and Robbie Williams.
> 
> I need to get it of my chest,sorry.



im sorry for your life


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah, don't lead him on, biotch


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 8, 2010)

Westwood woulda been so much better... *BAM!* *BAM!* *BAM!*

Ivana's cheese game will not be a patch on his, I fear.


----------



## pboi (Jan 8, 2010)

man these women, they never fail to amaze me with their ways.

look at her go


----------



## madzone (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh she's such a fucking GIRL!!!


----------



## pboi (Jan 8, 2010)

jonas deserves better than that shit.


----------



## madzone (Jan 8, 2010)

Are they drunk?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh god, I love Jonas.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2010)

awwww he is lovestruck.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 8, 2010)

What's she done?, missed it


----------



## pboi (Jan 8, 2010)

grr bless him and fuck her. 



WAIT! are they about to bone?  lets do this


----------



## IC3D (Jan 8, 2010)

bone her.


----------



## pboi (Jan 8, 2010)

so she says one thing...and does another? bitches be crazy!!


----------



## IC3D (Jan 8, 2010)

pboi said:


> so she says one thing...and does another? bitches be crazy!!



.....


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 8, 2010)

sob


----------



## madzone (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## Wookey (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## pboi (Jan 8, 2010)

im such a voyeur


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 8, 2010)

bitches?


----------



## pboi (Jan 8, 2010)

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Bitches be crazy


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm inconsolable.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 8, 2010)

I kinda hope Ivana and Stephanie don't get on (in a subtle way).


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 8, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> sob


----------



## madzone (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh there's nothing in this, just innocent flirting, you know that ok? So, I'm just gonna get into bed with you and put your hand on my tit.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 8, 2010)

Whatever happpened to siavash anyway?


----------



## Looby (Jan 8, 2010)

Who is her boyfriend? She got over Ronnie quick didn't she?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm inconsolable.



I told you not to watch. 

I warned you. 

I was thinking of your well being. 

Or maybe I was playing a double game, knowing that you would have to watch if you said you shouldn't, knowing it would break your heart.

Maybe this is all just part of my silent campaign of simmering hatred, like a true Brit.


----------



## madzone (Jan 8, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> Who is her boyfriend? She got over Ronnie quick didn't she?


 Whoever he is I hope he hasn't got a telly 

She's probably planned this whole thing


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 8, 2010)

pboi said:


> man these women, they never fail to amaze me with their ways.
> 
> look at her go



She isn;t a woman. She is a girl.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 8, 2010)

drag0n said:


> Whatever happpened to siavash anyway?



I'd like to know. I fancied his pants


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 8, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I told you not to watch.
> 
> I warned you.
> 
> ...



I think I knew this would happen. I outed my Basshunter fascination and love a few weeks ago actually, and so was overjoyed when I found out he would be in the house, and yet, that joy was overshadowed by a sense of deep foreboding whereby I just sensed someone would prey on him and all my hopes and dreams would be crushed like so much cheap glass underneath the CBB producers' feet.


----------



## Looby (Jan 8, 2010)

drag0n said:


> Whatever happpened to siavash anyway?



Oooh, he was gorgeous. 
He totally buggered it up for himself though when he turned into a love-sick puppy over Noirin. He never recovered from that really. Shame.


----------



## pboi (Jan 8, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> She isn;t a woman. She is a girl.



a hawt girl.

but yes, transparent bless her


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I think I knew this would happen. I outed my Basshunter fascination and love a few weeks ago actually, and so was overjoyed when I found out he would be in the house, and yet, that joy was overshadowed by a sense of deep foreboding whereby I just sensed someone would prey on him and all my hopes and dreams would be crushed like so much cheap glass underneath the CBB producers' feet.



Like you, I am aware that my SOVlove will only end in heartbreak, one way or another.



CBBheartbreakclub.


----------



## madzone (Jan 8, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I think I knew this would happen. I outed my Basshunter fascination and love a few weeks ago actually, and so was overjoyed when I found out he would be in the house, and yet, that joy was overshadowed by a sense of deep foreboding whereby I just sensed someone would prey on him and all my hopes and dreams would be crushed like so much cheap glass underneath the CBB producers' feet.


 He'll need someone to heal his heart afterwards VP - that's when you should make your move


----------



## pboi (Jan 8, 2010)

this is amazing


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 8, 2010)

Dane and Alex are so gonna get it on.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 8, 2010)

Sov's face


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 8, 2010)

Wow, sisqo is awesome!


----------



## pboi (Jan 8, 2010)

sisqo and sov both just switch it on to perform, interesting to watch


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 8, 2010)

I presume Ivana is going to appear here.


----------



## pboi (Jan 8, 2010)

good shout! haha amazing


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 8, 2010)

That was a good entrance.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2010)

She knows Heidi.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 8, 2010)

That wasn't bad for an entrance. Hmm. Heidi knows her then.


----------



## pboi (Jan 8, 2010)

totally


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2010)

Is cisqo looking for Sov?


----------



## madzone (Jan 8, 2010)

Oooh Heidi's face


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 8, 2010)

Where is poor Sov ?


----------



## pboi (Jan 8, 2010)

LOL sisqqo thinks he has made SOV dissapear forever


----------



## madzone (Jan 8, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Is cisqo looking for Sov?


Yes, that was sweet


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 8, 2010)

Hmm.


----------



## Looby (Jan 8, 2010)

Heidi-Hi.   Made me lol.

Her face when she said hello. Not only did she look really shocked but her face looks like it's melting too.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 8, 2010)

hmm indeed.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 8, 2010)

'Sisqo, what have you done??"


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 8, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> That was a good entrance.



But IMAGINE how awesome the same Westwood entrance would have been. A pure "WTF?!LOL!" moment of madness as opposed to this polite awkwardness.


----------



## Fingers (Jan 8, 2010)

WHERE IS LADY SOV


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 8, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> But IMAGINE how awesome the same Westwood entrance would have been. A pure "WTF?!LOL!" moment of madness as opposed to this polite awkwardness.



Exactly..

Would have been even better had Peter Andre or Jordan popped out..


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 8, 2010)

I reckon I'll be retiring to bed at 00:40 for the live feed. I'm not particularly impressed with Ivana tbh. Oh well.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 8, 2010)

pboi said:


> a hawt girl.
> but yes, transparent bless her


Whooooooosh. 



Dillinger4 said:


> She knows Heidi.





madzone said:


> Oooh Heidi's face


Yeh her face was not happy seeing Trump lady!


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 8, 2010)

Jordan would have been bad, peter mildly amusing. They must both be tied to itv though.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 8, 2010)

I think Trump will be gone by Monday morning.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 8, 2010)

They need a young pup rather than another oldie, a bit of a Kenzie type to mess about and be taken under someone's wing.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 8, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> They need a young pup rather than another oldie, a bit of a Kenzie type to mess about and be taken under someone's wing.



A young pup to steal Katia's heart, that's what's needed.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 8, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> A young pup to steal Katia's heart, that's what's needed.




Hear! Hear!


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 8, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> A young pup to steal Katia's heart, that's what's needed.



young pup, old dog.. she's not fussy really


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 8, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> young pup, old dog.. she's not fussy really



Good point, jolly well made


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 8, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> young pup, old dog.. she's not fussy really



Yep,any multi millionaire will do.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 8, 2010)

I think they just ballsed it up playing the Trump.

Hopefully she'll find it all frightfully horrible and scarper at the first sign of tedium.


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 8, 2010)

Diamond said:


> I think they just ballsed it up playing the Trump.
> 
> Hopefully she'll find it all frightfully horrible and scarper at the first sign of tedium.



First sign of tedium will be when she checks herself in the mirror, which I expect will be quite soon.. fingers crossed and then can they put someone with some value in please.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2010)

John McCrick is in a cage fight on CBBBM. 

He is wearing a tweed cape and y-fronts.

He is really really good at being the bad guy.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2010)

hahahahahahahahaha!

that was full on weird.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 8, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> John McCrick is in a cage fight on CBBBM.
> 
> He is wearing a tweed cape and y-fronts.
> 
> He is really really good at being the bad guy.



lol

I'm not sure which would be more offensive, that or the giant silicone penis and balls on the other channel.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 8, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> lol
> 
> I'm not sure which would be more offensive, that or the giant silicone penis and balls on the other channel.



I think this was much more sick and offensive.

I genuinely lolled.


----------



## madamv (Jan 8, 2010)

Tonights shows made me totally cringe...

Firstly at how sycophantic Alex is to Vinny and Stephen...  yuk....   then I was very embarrassed watching the hotoff or whatever it was called.  I could totally relate to Sov, who looked uncomfortable as fuck...   Then I was worried Jonas was going to bonus Kat in a pissed middle of the night sleep thing....   Ewwwww

Ivana is really going to irritate me... I hate it when new people come in, as someone said up there ^....    Hope Sov comes back


----------



## Fingers (Jan 9, 2010)

Lady Sov is back... on the e4 live feed! 

Lady Sov FTW!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2010)

essssooohhhhhveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

I wonder where she went.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 9, 2010)

Fingers said:


> *Lady Sov is back*... on the e4 live feed!
> 
> Lady Sov FTW!




Have you seen the size of Trump's suitcase ?


----------



## Diamond (Jan 9, 2010)

Apparently she occasionally turns out for a London based ladies football team. As a 5 ft striker.


----------



## Fingers (Jan 9, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Have you seen the size of Trump's suitcase ?



Ah! Lol


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 9, 2010)

so I hear on twitter that people are helping Ivana put up her mosquito net.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 9, 2010)

Priceless moment on the live feed just now.

Most of them are in bed with the lights on and Ivana's unpacking her suitcase. 

Vinnie asks whether Heidi and Ivana knew each other before and Heidi says that the best way of putting it is that they moved in the same social circles and then quickly adds in exclamatory fashion "And, no, I didn't send any girls to her place!"

Heidi then leans over to Vinnie and mouths to him with a smile "Yes, I did."


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2010)

I actually really quite like Heidi.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 9, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I actually really quite like Heidi.



Yep , what you see is what you get


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 9, 2010)

I cant help but like Nicola T as well, she is just a sweetie!!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2010)

Jonas is wearing eyeliner.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2010)

arghhhh, I need to be up at 7am. I should be asleep.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 9, 2010)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Yep , what you see is what you get



This is what you used to get...


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 9, 2010)

I missed the first show tonight. Don't think I missed that much though. I really like katia and jonas. I would like it if one of them won. To be fair a lot of them are growing on me. Apart from Baldy. He is so annoying but he annoys me that he is also always the focal point and it's always religion based conversation. Shut up. You bore me. 

I hate how Alex loves the shit he comes out with too. I thought alex seemed quite switched on but he follows him round like a lapdog. I hope someone comes to blows with Baldy. I wonder if he could cope. I hope not.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 9, 2010)

Live feed is good tonight.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 9, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Live feed is good tonight.



Yeah it's good isn't it


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> I missed the first show tonight. Don't think I missed that much though. I really like katia and jonas. I would like it if one of them won. To be fair a lot of them are growing on me. Apart from Baldy. He is so annoying but he annoys me that he is also always the focal point and it's always religion based conversation. Shut up. You bore me.
> 
> I hate how Alex loves the shit he comes out with too. I thought alex seemed quite switched on but he follows him round like a lapdog. I hope someone comes to blows with Baldy. I wonder if he could cope. I hope not.



I think Alex will think people will like him for talking about it with Baldwin. For taking him on. 

But he is doing it all wrong if he wants people to like him.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 9, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I think Alex will think people will like him for talking about it with Baldwin. For taking him on.
> 
> But he is doing it all wrong if he wants people to like him.



yep exactly. He needs to develop his relationship with Dane. You can see that they can and do get on. He needs to keep away from the Baldy and get back in with the Dane/Heidi group. 

I like how Stephanie is playing the game. Looking like she is listening to Baldy's rubbish but also having conversations with the others in the bedroom. 

I think for Sov to win she needs to get a bit more involved. I think if she went off at Baldy she could be in with a decent chance.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2010)

I wasn't sure about Stephanie at first, but she has turned out brilliant.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 9, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I wasn't sure about Stephanie at first, but she has turned out brilliant.



Yeah she is very switched on.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 9, 2010)

Heidi is coming out with some great one liners.
Slowly beginning to like her a bit.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 9, 2010)

Baldy just called Cisqo brother and dog. Oh Jesus. Shut up !


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 9, 2010)

So does Katia really have a boyfriend outside the house ?


----------



## Diamond (Jan 9, 2010)

Is anything much interesting going on?

Toying with the idea of returning to the telly...


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 9, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Is anything much interesting going on?
> 
> Toying with the idea of returning to the telly...



Alex and baldy have gone to bed. Cisqo has just convinced the others to open the champagne. Jonas is wondering if that is a good idea. But reckon it will happen. Yep. Cork. Popped.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 9, 2010)

Jonas' impression of Arnold Schwarzenegger is amazing. 

'I'm a cop you idiot'

man that is some funny shit.


----------



## purplex (Jan 9, 2010)

gabi said:


> That russian chick..... jesus. She might be thick as two short planks, but jesus.



pls explain


----------



## pboi (Jan 9, 2010)

shes hawt


----------



## AverageJoe (Jan 9, 2010)

I would imagine that Heidi probably provided a lot of entertainment for Donald Trump back in the day...

Could be a slow burner with Heidi slowly revealing things about her past to wind Ivana up


----------



## madamv (Jan 9, 2010)

Diamond said:


> This is what you used to get...



Wow Diamond.  That pic of Heidi is lovely.   She was very glamorous, compared to now.


----------



## Wookey (Jan 9, 2010)

Her make-up is by Smack Factor.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 9, 2010)

yeah what the FUCK did someone do to her mouth??


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 9, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> Jonas' impression of Arnold Schwarzenegger is amazing.
> 
> 'I'm a cop you idiot'
> 
> man that is some funny shit.



Yeah, but that's his pillow talk. He combines darth vader impersonations, farting and random shouting of "ALL YOUR BASE ARE BELONG TO US!" with uncomfortably full-on 'romancing' that was getting quite uncomfortable to watch last night. 

He's a good-looking guy, but he behaves in a romantic setting like a fourteen year-old virgin.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 9, 2010)

madamv said:


> Wow Diamond.  That pic of Heidi is lovely.   She was very glamorous, compared to now.



Crystal meth can do bad bad things to people's faces.


----------



## gabi (Jan 9, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Yeah, but that's his pillow talk. He combines darth vader impersonations, farting and random shouting of "ALL YOUR BASE ARE BELONG TO US!" with uncomfortably full-on 'romancing' that was getting quite uncomfortable to watch last night.
> 
> He's a good-looking guy, but he behaves in a romantic setting like a fourteen year-old virgin.



Hasn't he got a girlfriend in Sweden? I'm sure i heard him say to the fit russian last night that he was single. Not according to that bastion of investigative journalism, the Sun.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 9, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Yeah, but that's his pillow talk. He combines darth vader impersonations, farting and random shouting of "ALL YOUR BASE ARE BELONG TO US!" with uncomfortably full-on 'romancing' that was getting quite uncomfortable to watch last night.
> 
> He's a good-looking guy, but he behaves in a romantic setting like a fourteen year-old virgin.


 He does make me laugh. Watching him and sov in the punishment room was quite amusing. He does seem rather stuck in teen boy land.


I'm liking Heidi which I didn't expect. Bored of Baldwin (he came over better on celeb jungle USA but possibly only because Spencer Pratt was feeling the lord to a ludicrous degree and anyone is preferable to the pratt).


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 9, 2010)

He reminds me of a terra-hawk!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 9, 2010)

What happened last night? Because Heidi just said something like 'I have to leave' and Stephanie is agreeing with her, and saying she did brilliantly last night. Heidi may have said 'I _had_ to leave', though. I got a little worried she's decided to leave the house! Noooo, Heidi is marvellous!

On the live feed, Nicola recently told Stephen that he needs to start looking for the positive instead of the negative. I think he's bitching about them running out of food. She was standing up to him quite forcefully. She's a nice girl.

Wow, they really have got some good people in this year. No real nobs, except Stephen. Some typical celebrity caricatures, but not wanky with it like normal. If only CBB (and BB) had always been like this instead of heading down the 'as outrageous as possible' route in recent years and it might still be around. I'm quite sad it's ending now. It'd be cool if the still did CBB every year, or every so often. Doubt they'd build a swanky house each year just for that though - not enough money in it for them.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 9, 2010)

Yes, Heidi's seriously talking about leaving.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> What happened last night? Because Heidi just said something like 'I have to leave' and Stephanie is agreeing with her, and saying she did brilliantly last night. Heidi may have said 'I _had_ to leave', though. I got a little worried she's decided to leave the house! Noooo, Heidi is marvellous!
> 
> On the live feed, Nicola recently told Stephen that he needs to start looking for the positive instead of the negative. I think he's bitching about them running out of food. She was standing up to him quite forcefully. She's a nice girl.
> 
> Wow, they really have got some good people in this year. No real nobs, except Stephen. Some typical celebrity caricatures, but not wanky with it like normal. *If only CBB (and BB) had always been like this instead of heading down the 'as outrageous as possible'* route in recent years and it might still be around. I'm quite sad it's ending now. It'd be cool if the still did CBB every year, or every so often. Doubt they'd build a swanky house each year just for that though - not enough money in it for them.



trudat


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 9, 2010)

I think they were scared of a repeat of the Cameron year, and in light of the great year that was the Emma/Victor year decided to focus on that kind of dynamic. Unfortunately I believe it has been at least partly responsible for its downfall. 

At the end of the day (curse you, Craig ), we like honest people. We like people to hate, but we like them to be real. We like odd quirks. We like arguments, but with substance, not diva outbursts for the sake of it. We don't want to watch the equivalent of a Friday night up town, we want cosy, friendly, slightly bitchy, funny, humorous people we can love and also love to hate. 

I really should be in charge of Endemol.


----------



## han (Jan 9, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I actually really quite like Heidi.



Me too. She's ace. Totally down to earth.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 9, 2010)

It's Bible O'clock.


----------



## han (Jan 9, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Yes, Heidi's seriously talking about leaving.



Noooooooooo


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 9, 2010)

Sov's trying very hard not to laugh.

Heidi's trying very hard not to flounce.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 9, 2010)

I don't think Stephen likes that the women are rewriting his bible story for him


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2010)

I can see why she wants too. She is always on the outside. 

I remember one telling clip where they were in the kitchen, laughing and cooking, and then one little clip showed heidi sat in the living room, apart from it all, just watching.

I don't think she should though. She has potential.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 9, 2010)

Stephanie was telling her she has noticed her coming more and more out of herself as the days have gone on, but they were talking about it not being about the house, but something personal to Heidi. I don't know what that is. I'd like her to stay, I think she's a very nice person.

Ivana seems like a nice person too. Not sure what I expected. 

This year, it seems like if you'd have put any one of them in a previous year's house they could have been kicking off, divaish, weird etc, but this year they are greater than the sum of their parts, and they have gelled in a way that is blissed out and kinda cool. They've just picked exactly the right mix of people. That's pretty amazing, really.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 9, 2010)

Hedi looks lik she's going to walk after Ivana's come in. My guess is there's some history there she just been saying to steph she's asked to go.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 9, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Hedi looks lik she's going to walk after Ivana's come in. My guess is there's some history there she just been saying to steph she's asked to go.



Are you watching it on E4+1? 

Later she's talking to Ivana when they're all in a group and there doesn't seem to be any animosity or weirdness between them.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 9, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Are you watching it on E4+1?
> 
> Later she's talking to Ivana when they're all in a group and there doesn't seem to be any animosity or weirdness between them.



no was watching on e4 then it cut to hollyoaks...


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 9, 2010)

Not watching at the moment but I can't see why Heidi would want to leave really. The only thing it must be is something to do with Ivana but nothing untoward happened last night. 

Hope she doesn't go she is a good part of the dynamic of the house. Without her everyone would be sitting down for bible corner with Baldy every day and that would be utter shit.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 9, 2010)

Nooooooooooooooooooo Heidi don't go! 

It looks like it's Ivana related tbh cos Heidi was ok til she came in. She looked (to me) quite scared at seeing Ivana.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 9, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooo Heidi don't go!
> 
> It looks like it's Ivana related tbh cos Heidi was ok til she came in. She looked (to me) quite scared at seeing Ivana.



Yeah I noticed Heidi's face drop on seeing that it was Ivana.......


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 9, 2010)

And yet when I've seen them talking I haven't detected a whiff of awkwardness between them. Weird.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 9, 2010)

Curiouser and curiouser.....


----------



## han (Jan 9, 2010)

god, I'm sad. Saturday night in and I'm looking forward to watching this tripe! 

Don't go, Heidi!


----------



## Diamond (Jan 9, 2010)

Heidi's just come off the back of Celebrity Rehab in the states. Maybe she's craving something.


----------



## madamv (Jan 9, 2010)

I thought she seemed slightly wonky on the opening show....


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 9, 2010)

Blimey....her brother drowned in a "freak accident" days before the show started....poor bugger....


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Blimey....her brother drowned in a "freak accident" days before the show started....poor bugger....



She still went in there though. 

It kind of explains a lot.

Poor Heidi.

I'd give her a hug but she would probably tell me to fuck off or something.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Yeah, but that's his pillow talk. He combines darth vader impersonations, farting and random shouting of "ALL YOUR BASE ARE BELONG TO US!" with uncomfortably full-on 'romancing' that was getting quite uncomfortable to watch last night.
> 
> He's a good-looking guy, *but he behaves in a romantic setting like a fourteen year-old virgin.*



That is what makes it so sickening.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 9, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> She still went in there though.
> It kind of explains a lot.


Yep. Fucked up celeb makes possible wrong decision isn't a shocker though hun is it. 


Dillinger4 said:


> Poor Heidi. I'd give her a hug but she would probably tell me to fuck off or something.


Heh, me too. I mean I'd hug her not I'd tell you to fuck off or something


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 9, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> This year, it seems like if you'd have put any one of them in a previous year's house they could have been kicking off, divaish, weird etc, but this year they are greater than the sum of their parts, and they have gelled in a way that is blissed out and kinda cool. They've just picked exactly the right mix of people. That's pretty amazing, really.



I agree. I've been very pleasantly suprised by quite a few of the housemates, including the delightfully dippy Nicola. I expected her to irritate the shit out of me but she's actually very sweet, even if she's as thick as a whale omlette, bless her.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Yep. Fucked up celeb makes possible wrong decision isn't a shocker though hun is it.
> 
> Heh, me too. I mean I'd hug her not I'd tell you to fuck off or something



I don't think its necessarily a wrong decision. Anybody can make a bad decision. Maybe she was in shock and just went along with her plans because she didn't know what else to do. Maybe she just had to do something. I don't know how close she was to her brother anyway, but whatever it is, I suppose it might go some way to explain the way she has acted.


----------



## pboi (Jan 9, 2010)

I hate how much im liking it this year


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2010)

felixthecat said:


> I agree. I've been very pleasantly suprised by quite a few of the housemates, including the delightfully dippy Nicola. I expected her to irritate the shit out of me but she's actually very sweet, even if she's as thick as a whale omlette, bless her.



Yeh, same. I would normally probably have hated her, but she is just too lovely!


----------



## madzone (Jan 9, 2010)

Katia is full of shit. I don't like her.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2010)

oooo vinnie is starting to lay into alex.


----------



## madzone (Jan 9, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> oooo vinnie is starting to lay into alex.


 Yeah, I noticed last night that Vinnie is getting twitchy


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 9, 2010)

madzone said:


> Yeah, I noticed last night that Vinnie is getting twitchy


is it worth switching on or should i stay with the music.

i'd hate to miss vinnie giving balders the nut or something....


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 9, 2010)

madzone said:


> Katia is full of shit. I don't like her.



She is full of herself.
Gone right off her and the gravel nasal voice.

"I'm just going to carry on being me."

She can fuck right off back into obscurity.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 9, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> oooo vinnie is starting to lay into alex.



Think he needs to tone it down a bit.
Borderline bullying.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Think he needs to tone it down a bit.
> Borderline bullying.



Yeh. 

Heidi picked up on it as well.


----------



## madzone (Jan 9, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> is it worth switching on or should i stay with the music.
> 
> i'd hate to miss vinnie giving balders the nut or something....


 Dunno, I've only seen a  couple of minutes of it


----------



## madzone (Jan 9, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Think he needs to tone it down a bit.
> Borderline bullying.


Agreed


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 9, 2010)

madzone said:


> Dunno, I've only seen a  couple of minutes of it


i'll stick with nneka then.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2010)

vinnie is sounding like a prick.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 9, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> vinnie is sounding like a prick.


you're just scared (prolly)


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> you're just scared (prolly)



yeh, maybe he would just blank me.


----------



## brix (Jan 9, 2010)

Sorry if this has been asked already but what on earth has Heidi done to her face/lips?


----------



## madzone (Jan 9, 2010)

Oooooh Jonas


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 9, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> yeh, maybe he would just blank me.


grab your bollox more like


----------



## gabi (Jan 9, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Think he needs to tone it down a bit.
> Borderline bullying.



Fucks sake. Vinnie fucking jones has appeared in over 50 straight to DVD films in his career. I think he's got a right to take the piss out of this daniel craig wannabe.


----------



## gabi (Jan 9, 2010)

Thar russian one is fit as.... jesus.


----------



## madzone (Jan 9, 2010)

Sov is too concerned about what she looks like


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 9, 2010)

gabi said:


> Fucks sake. Vinnie fucking jones has appeared in over 50 straight to DVD films in his career. I think he's got a right to take the piss out of this daniel craig wannabe.



All the more reason for him to tone it down.
I don't like the cage fighter but am beginning to feel sorry for him.
He's not in Vinnie's league so he doesn't need to constantly pick on him.
But that is what a bully does,goes for the weak link.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2010)

gabi said:


> Fucks sake. Vinnie fucking jones has appeared in over 50 straight to DVD films in his career. I think he's got a right to take the piss out of this daniel craig wannabe.



And Katia? What has she ever done to him?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2010)

madzone said:


> Sov is too concerned about what she looks like



I don't think so.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 9, 2010)

Sov is so stroppy.


----------



## madzone (Jan 9, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I don't think so.


 Yes, dilly she is afraid of looking foolish


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> All the more reason for him to tone it down.
> I don't like the cage fighter but am beginning to feel sorry for him.
> He's not in Vinnie's league so he doesn't need to constantly pick on him.
> *But that is what a bully does,goes for the weak link.*



Yep. That is why he 'blanks' Katia. 

Its easy to pick on people who cant/wont fight back.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2010)

madzone said:


> Yes, dilly she is afraid of looking foolish



She is wearing foolish stuff now.


----------



## brix (Jan 9, 2010)

madzone said:


> Yes, dilly she is afraid of looking foolish



She's 23 though isn't she?  Isn't that fairly typical of a 23 year old?


----------



## madzone (Jan 9, 2010)

brix said:


> She's 23 though isn't she? Isn't that fairly typical of a 23 year old?


 Not the ones I know


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2010)

She is 24. Its not typical. She is just used to her 'image'.

She is still wearing something a bit stupid though.


----------



## brix (Jan 9, 2010)

madzone said:


> Not the ones I know



She just reminds me why I hated being that age.  I cared too much about what people thought.  Maybe it was just me.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2010)

Maybe she just doesn't want to wear a dress. Its not that unusual.


----------



## madzone (Jan 9, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> She is 24. Its not typical. She is just used to her 'image'.
> 
> She is still wearing something a bit stupid though.


 It's what's struck me all the way through - she's one of these girls who's obsessed with looking 'cool'. It's a shame because life is so much more fun if you can let go - especially as a performer.

IMVVHO


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 9, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> All the more reason for him to tone it down.
> I don't like the cage fighter but am beginning to feel sorry for him.
> He's not in Vinnie's league so he doesn't need to constantly pick on him.
> But that is what a bully does,goes for the weak link.



I don't think it's bullying as such.. he was questioning Alex about stories which he has had published in the press and saying he's not bothering with Katia.

He appears not to like the 2 celebs who are there because of who they've slept with.

I'd be interested to see his response to Ivana (on that basis)..


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2010)

madzone said:


> It's what's struck me all the way through - she's one of these girls who's obsessed with looking 'cool'. It's a shame because life is so much more fun if you can let go - especially as a performer.
> 
> IMVVHO



So what? She has to be image concious really. 

She is a cheeky little white girl who came out of the grime music scene.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> I don't think it's bullying as such.. he was questioning Alex about stories which he has had published in the press and saying he's not bothering with Katia.
> 
> He appears not to like the 2 celebs who are there because of who they've slept with.
> 
> I'd be interested to see his response to Ivana (on that basis)..



What, like Dane? Its not like he is famous for anything else.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 9, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> I don't think it's bullying as such.. he was questioning Alex about stories which he has had published in the press and saying he's not bothering with Katia.
> 
> *He appears not to like the 2 celebs who are there because of who they've slept with.*
> 
> I'd be interested to see his response to Ivana (on that basis)..



Yep,that is exactly his motivation.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 9, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> So what? She has to be image concious really.
> 
> She is a cheeky little white girl who came out of the grime music scene.


she was never really a grime artist tbh. she was very good at what she did i thought, until she went loopy.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> she was never really a grime artist tbh. she was very good at what she did i thought, until she went loopy.



well, not really, but that is pretty much where she came from.


----------



## madzone (Jan 9, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> So what? She has to be image concious really.
> 
> She is a cheeky little white girl who came out of the grime music scene.


 And she's an uptight little thing to boot. Not that it matters - just commenting like.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 9, 2010)

I hope they show the bit where Trump did not want Sov anywhere near her when it was suggested she help her unpack.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 9, 2010)

oh shit, i've switched off the music and started watching the goggle box


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2010)

madzone said:


> And she's an uptight little thing to boot. Not that it matters - just commenting like.



She is, a bit. I think she has been through a lot recently, I like her, but I am hoping she will loosen up a bit more. I am not sure that she will, but I hope.

I will still like her even if she doesn't, though.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 9, 2010)

Sov has mad staring eyes. Is that her makeup?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Sov has mad staring eyes. Is that her makeup?



that is just her eyes.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 9, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> that is just her eyes.



And what a nice pair she has !


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> And what a nice pair she has !



I like them.


----------



## madzone (Jan 9, 2010)

Oh baldwin


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2010)

oh god, please be joking. _please._


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 9, 2010)

madzone said:


> Oh baldwin



Sexually deluded.
It is he that needs to be removed from temptation.
He does not trust himself not to get a boner.


----------



## pboi (Jan 9, 2010)

what the devil does baldwin put on his hair


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 9, 2010)

so whose the blond woman then?


----------



## pboi (Jan 9, 2010)

Ivana trump


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 9, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> so whose the blond woman then?



Someone called Ivan Tramp.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2010)

Ivana Trump.

I just got that, lol.


----------



## pboi (Jan 9, 2010)

I want a trump? toot toot


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 9, 2010)

so where's boy george then?

fecking ivanof tramp or whateva...


----------



## Diamond (Jan 9, 2010)

I wonder why the dynamic has played out so harmoniously. Maybe it was just the Mini.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 9, 2010)

that was rubbish


----------



## madamv (Jan 9, 2010)

Vinnie needs to wind his neck in a bit I reckon.   I dont particularly like Alex, but Vinnie is being purposefully rude and making him squirm.  He seems to be holding his own, but I really dont like to see people laughing at others.  Alex is laughing with him, but you can kind of see the hurt in his eyes...

Kat is full of shit.  Jonas is a rudie...

I think that Heidi has gone hasnt she?  Havent been to another site yet to check, but I believe she left.   I rather like Nicola and hope she continues to be sweet.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 9, 2010)

I have known people like Alex. He might be all muscly and act like a tough man, a bloke, laughs along and everything, but I think he is just insecure and wants to be liked. That is not such a bad thing really. I can understand laughing at him a bit, but I think it goes a bit too far and it makes me uncomfortable. I agree, you cant see the hurt in his eyes. 

Digitalspy doesn't say Heidi has gone.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 9, 2010)

top  3 after the  first week?


----------



## madamv (Jan 9, 2010)

eh?


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 9, 2010)

What channel are you guys and girls watching this on ?  Is it on live anywhere now ?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 9, 2010)

channel 4


----------



## Diamond (Jan 9, 2010)

As in I'd go for:

Sisqo
Jonas
Nicola


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 9, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Anybody can make a bad decision. Maybe she was in shock and just went along with her plans because she didn't know what else to do. Maybe she just had to do something.


Mmhmm I agree.



I like Heidi and I like Sisqo


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 9, 2010)

why do people like jonas?  he looks like a jutter from camborne, he isn't any kind of looker or thinker....


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 9, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> why do people like jonas?  he looks like a jutter from camborne, he isn't any kind of looker or thinker....



He is very funny often accidently.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 9, 2010)

Is it true? is Ivana Trump in there? 

Why would she want to go in there? I mean why?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 9, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> He is very funny often accidently.


is he? i think he's a bit wierd and creepy.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 9, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> He is very funny often accidently.



Yeah he is funny. Oh and as for what channel, I was wondering if you were watching it now as I didn't really see Vinnie being a bully to Alex


----------



## madamv (Jan 9, 2010)

Its more his attitude to Alex and the general digs he gives out to him.  Possibly doing it to everyone and we dont get to see it in the edit, but he just takes the piss out of him more than he seems to everyone else.

Just had a mooch, I think Heidi is still there at the moment, but has asked to go....  Hope she stays as I quite like her,.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 9, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> What channel are you guys and girls watching this on ?  Is it on live anywhere now ?



Live feed on E4 at 00.15 hrs.


----------



## clicker (Jan 9, 2010)

I had high hopes for Vinnie...and if you're not listening carefully he could still win, but if you are listening carefully you can hear his constant, sly digs at alex...I wonder why he feels the need to make him look a dork....what is vinnie's insecurity, honestly thought he would be above the childishness, but he is the only bad apple at the moment.....altho admittedly hiding it quite well.

ooh and i hope heidi stays she is my favourite....which means the kiss of death i expect!


----------



## weltweit (Jan 9, 2010)

.
*Ivana gets mosquito net for bedroom*
http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/bigbrother/news/a195199/ivana-gets-mosquito-net-for-bedroom.html


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 9, 2010)

clicker said:


> I had high hopes for Vinnie...and if you're not listening carefully he could still win, but if you are listening carefully you can hear his constant, sly digs at alex...I wonder why he feels the need to make him look a dork....what is vinnie's insecurity, honestly thought he would be above the childishness, but he is the only bad apple at the moment.....altho admittedly hiding it quite well.
> 
> ooh and i hope heidi stays she is my favourite....which means the kiss of death i expect!



He is the Daddy of the House.
Makes out he does not care about winning but he is very competitive.
I think he is genuinely narked that cage fighter is in the House because of who he has slept with but i think he might also be a bit jealous of his body.

He wants to win.
Pick them off one by one.
Starting with the weak ones.
He is trying to encourage Dane to pick on the cage guy as well.


He is still my favourite but only just.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 9, 2010)

weltweit said:


> .
> *Ivana gets mosquito net for bedroom*
> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/bigbrother/news/a195199/ivana-gets-mosquito-net-for-bedroom.html



She is the only one allowed a watch as well


----------



## weltweit (Jan 9, 2010)

Is there more evidence of plastic surgery in the women in the house, than in the general population?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

E4 on now.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

The poor cage fighter looks utterly isolated.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

Why are they all in bed asleep snoring like donkeys on a saturday night ?


----------



## gabi (Jan 10, 2010)

CBBBM is um. fucking awful...

My god. How shit it this.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 10, 2010)

Well this is pretty boring !


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 10, 2010)

Innit,

Uh, that applies to when the live feed started on 4 and they were all in bed. I didn't realise it's nearly 3am now. oops.


----------



## clicker (Jan 10, 2010)

weltweit said:


> Is there more evidence of plastic surgery in the women in the house, than in the general population?



A whole new person could be created with the bits they've had lifted, sucked out and tucked in. Is that Heidi's natural mouth/look or has she ' had work' too?


----------



## han (Jan 10, 2010)

clicker said:


> A whole new person could be created with the bits they've had lifted, sucked out and tucked in. Is that Heidi's natural mouth/look or has she ' had work' too?



Oh god, it's GOT to be plastic surgery. Her mouth looks like a prolapsed arse!


----------



## han (Jan 10, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> He is still my favourite but only just.



I don't like Vinnie any more.  He's spiteful. I much prefer Alex, who at least seems kind.


----------



## madzone (Jan 10, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> why do people like jonas?  he looks like a jutter from camborne, he isn't any kind of looker or thinker....


 What's a  jutter?

If there's boys in Camborne who look like that I'd like to meet them


----------



## madzone (Jan 10, 2010)

han said:


> I don't like Vinnie any more. He's spiteful. I much prefer Alex, who at least seems kind.


 Yeah, I've gone off Vinnie for the same reason. It's not even funny, just nasty.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 10, 2010)

Vinnie doesn't like Alex, that's obvious. He also looks like someone who doesn't want to be in there.

i don't blame him on either count either.  I'd be a right sulky cunt in there myself, particularly with the annoyance of that horse faced dim ex page 3 person (how?) and permatan, shallow Alex. You'd hang in there, counting the money mentally and little more


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 10, 2010)

madzone said:


> Yeah, I've gone off Vinnie for the same reason. It's not even funny, just nasty.



I've watched a lot of CBB so far and I haven't seen any of this kind of bullying going on. Does he do it often ?


----------



## madzone (Jan 10, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> I've watched a lot of CBB so far and I haven't seen any of this kind of bullying going on. Does he do it often ?


 I don't know. I noticed it starting in the kitchen the other night when baldwin was trying to teach Alex how to box in the lounge. I suppose at least now he's doing it to his face instead of bitching behind his back.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 10, 2010)

madzone said:


> I don't know. I noticed it starting in the kitchen the other night when baldwin was trying to teach Alex how to box in the lounge. I suppose at least now he's doing it to his face instead of bitching behind his back.



Well I will have to watch out for that then. But I haven't really noticed anything so far.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm watching BB again for the first time in years. Mildly amusing. That Baldwin fellow is a mentalist, shame nobody challenged his dumb logic that evolution was impossible because if we evolved from apes how come there were still apes around? If you are going to dismiss a theory then you should at least maybe grasp the basics of it. 

Vinnie is coming across as a rather nice guy, as is lady s so far.


----------



## girasol (Jan 10, 2010)

I know Lady Sovereign won't win, but she's my favourite - she's so cute and funny and down to earth.  Bless her and he phobia of dresses!  Reminded me a bit of myself (although I do wear skirts now, I spent my 20s not wearing them for similar reasons).

She looks a bit like a young Mel C - but writes much better tunes 



ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I'm watching BB again for the first time in years. Mildly amusing. That Baldwin fellow is a mentalist, shame nobody challenged his dumb logic that evolution was impossible because if we evolved from apes how come there were still apes around? If you are going to dismiss a theory then you should at least maybe grasp the basics of it.



I was screaming at the tv then!  For the love of evolution!!! I think Sov tried to say something about the branching but no one paid attention.  She also mentioned that there's a very good chance Baldwin is homophobic in one of the fag breaks, due to his religious beliefs (in different words, but to that effect)

If I was there I'd get on with Sov, Stephanie and Heidi I think.  Nicola may seem a bit stupid, but has a really kind heart, I'd stick with her too.

Katia and Jonas are in their own little world and, shame really, I think their romance will ruin BB.

If I was to continue this pretent game of who I would get on with, I'd say I probably would have had many arguments with Baldwin by now, and wouldn't be getting on with Vinnie either.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 10, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> Well I will have to watch out for that then. But I haven't really noticed anything so far.



Me neither, I watched that ep but didn't see any jibes.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 10, 2010)

If you watch the conversations between Alex and Vinnie you'll see that there's a nasty power structure whereby Alex is looking for Vinnie's approval but Vinnie just blatantly undermines and takes the piss out of him.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 10, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> Well I will have to watch out for that then. But I haven't really noticed anything so far.





ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Me neither, I watched that ep but didn't see any jibes.



Can't say I've noticed anything much. A bit of pisstaking, like some lads do, but nothing I'd call bullying.....


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 10, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Can't say I've noticed anything much. A bit of pisstaking, like some lads do, but nothing I'd call bullying.....



Yeah exactly this


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

Iemanja said:


> I know Lady Sovereign won't win, but she's my favourite - she's so cute and funny and down to earth.  Bless her and he phobia of dresses!  Reminded me a bit of myself (although I do wear skirts now, I spent my 20s not wearing them for similar reasons).
> 
> She looks a bit like a young Mel C - but writes much better tunes
> 
> ...



Excellent post, I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Can't say I've noticed anything much. A bit of pisstaking, like some lads do, but nothing I'd call bullying.....



_really?_

Maybe I am just not comfortable with that kind of pisstaking where you put somebody down to put them in their place and be better than them. 

If Vinnie was anybody else, he would be hated for the way he has behaved, I reckon, he is surviving due to his charisma and not much more.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 10, 2010)

I guess I just haven't paid a lot of attention to it hun. 
I've noticed several of them taking piss out of each other including Vinnie with Alex. It's obv. he doesn't like Alex much. I think Vinnie can easily take it to bully level. I hope he doesn't.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> I guess I just haven't paid a lot of attention to it hun.
> I've noticed several of them taking piss out of each other including Vinnie with Alex. It's obv. he doesn't like Alex much. I think Vinnie can easily take it to bully level. I hope he doesn't.



The way I see it, he already has. 

And he has got Dane to be his accomplice because Dane is a weakling and will do what he is told (in a manner of speaking - nobody is ever _told_, but they will go along with things).

It is all pretty ugly, in my opinion. I see stuff like this all the time in REAL LIFE and I never like it. Some people think its normal, but I don't. I gets me down a bit actually. Sometimes I feel like Charlton Heston, stranded on a primate planet. I like to think humans can rise above it, but experience speaks otherwise, mostly. 

Alex is alright. He might be shallow but I think he is bit insecure really and I don't think he deserves the relentless pistaking that he is receiving. 

Sure, Vinnie is probably one of the strongest in there - alpha male if you will - but truly strong people don't need to behave that way.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 10, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> _really?_
> 
> Maybe I am just not comfortable with that kind of pisstaking where you put somebody down to put them in their place and be better than them.
> .



I've not even noticed that. I really don't think he is getting much and certainly no more than anyone else. Baldwin blatantly gets more stick from vinnie.


----------



## madzone (Jan 10, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I've not even noticed that. I really don't think he is getting much and certainly no more than anyone else. Baldwin blatantly gets more stick from vinnie.


 But Baldwin is a nutter who's attempting to dominate the house with his religious stuff. Alex is just a harmless Himbo


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 10, 2010)

"Sleep cougaring".


----------



## madamv (Jan 10, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> truly strong people don't need to behave that way.



Word


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 10, 2010)

Well they've been nominating today, which is a bit of a surprise - you'd imagine that a) the first eviction will be a lot sooner than friday, and b) that Ivana will presumably be given a free pass.

Considering that Baldwin will probably be up, and him being a major part of the entertainment and all, I wonder if they think they can save him in the edit? Katia would go if up against him, Alex too possibly. Heidi potentially. Anyone else? I just can't see it.

Hmm. Could be a manipulated set of noms again.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

I would say Stephen and Katia definitely.

Stephen because, well, that doesn't need explaining
Katia, because she has not really done anything, and behaved kind of badly with Jonas. 

I wouldn't like to see her go though. 

If I could get rid of anybody, it would probably be Dane. He is just rubbish.


----------



## clicker (Jan 10, 2010)

I think I'd be in the heidi and sov gang if i was in there...neither seem capable of hurting anyone more than themselves...which makes them interesting and safe. I think they are quite similar.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

Sov reminds me of Kevin & Perry everytime she is asked to do something.
The lip curls and she is going to huff and puff and moan what is left of my goodwill towards her away.
(And probably what is left of the rags of her career.)

With regards to Vinnie.
I think i was the first to mention "bullying."
And maybe that word is a little unfair but only a little.
It started from day one when he got chatting with Dane.
Then Baldwin told Vinnie he had Googled everyone  prior to entering.
(As if the rest didn't.) and that the cage fighter was not very good at errmmm cage fighting.
That's when the trickle of ribbing began and now it is becoming a torrent.
It's a bit more than banter and that is why i called it bullying.

Last nights live feed,for those that missed it,consisted of collective sleep.
I thought something had gone wrong with the boiler (I don't mean Trump) and they were all suffering from carbon monoxide poisoning.


----------



## pboi (Jan 10, 2010)

so.
many.
short.
sentences.
newline please.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

yes.
or
use
paragraphs
and
grammer
properly
thanks


----------



## girasol (Jan 10, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> "Sleep cougaring".



 funniest thing in celebrity BB... so far


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

sov is quite clearly the best one in there. anybody who disagrees is clearly wrong.

I have spoken.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

Gosh.
Some of you.
Are grumpy fucks.
Today.
Correction.
Everyday.
Makes me look
Cheerful.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 10, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Gosh.
> Some of you.
> Are grumpy fucks.
> Today.
> ...



I was just going to say, this thread has got awfully serious.


----------



## Littlelostlamb (Jan 10, 2010)

Sissco. He to win, he's the nicest all round character. Funny without being either nasty or self depreciating. Fun without being overwhelming. 

I also like sov, vinnie and stephanie.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

I only did it because you said you said you didn't like sov.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I only did it because you said you said you didn't like sov.



I know 

I do like her still,just.

But gosh for someone with so little going for her in terms of talent and personality she is HARD work.

You are going to hate me even more now.
(But even you see it in her.)


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

I think she has plenty of talent and personality.


----------



## girasol (Jan 10, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> I know
> 
> I do like her still,just.
> 
> ...



she's not hard work at all!!! 

what's wrong with not wanting to do stuff, anyway?    She's not even moody or horrible to anyone, she just didn't feel comfortable wearing a dress, but she still did it.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I think she has plenty of talent and personality.



Well i will have to defer to your superior knowledge with regards to Sov.

Do you know when you see a weakness in someone that reminds you of the very same weakness in yourself ?
It can be uncomfortable viewing.
Maybe that is some of what my reaction to Sov is about.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

Iemanja said:


> she's not hard work at all!!!
> 
> what's wrong with not wanting to do stuff, anyway?    She's not even moody or horrible to anyone, she just didn't feel comfortable wearing a dress, but she still did it.



I agree, I think she is pretty easygoing, really.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

Iemanja said:


> she's not hard work at all!!!
> 
> *what's wrong with not wanting to do stuff, anyway?*   She's not even moody or horrible to anyone, she just didn't feel comfortable wearing a dress, but she still did it.



That's one of my life motto's.
I just demand to be entertained by these people.
As i don't usually "do" celebs.
And i'm not getting my entertainment quota.


----------



## girasol (Jan 10, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I think she has plenty of talent and personality.



maybe she's there to get some material for some new songs. Either that or she's very broke


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

That Tree Of Temptation is hilarious.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 10, 2010)

Nominations have been revealed. I suspect it might be a bit of a surprise for some:



Spoiler: noms



Katia, Sov, Heidi


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

If people do not click on that spoiler code but choose to reply to the post the nominations still get revealed.
You have been warned.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm not suprised by those nomination results.
About right.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2010)

Spoiler: noms



I think Katia will go


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Spoiler: noms
> 
> 
> 
> I think Katia will go





Spoiler: noms



same. I don't really want any of those three to go though.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 10, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> "Sleep cougaring".






ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I've not even noticed that. I really don't think he is getting much and certainly no more than anyone else. Baldwin blatantly gets more stick from vinnie.


Same here. I will keep an eye on ole Vinnie from now on though


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

Do we have to keep nominations secret on this thread until they are officially revealed on Monday evening ?

Someone will fuck up !


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2010)

How long is CBB this year? When does the first person get evicted?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> How long is CBB this year? When does the first person get evicted?



I think it ends 29th January.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't want to get into trouble for talking about nominations.
But they have been revealed here ;
http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/


----------



## Diamond (Jan 10, 2010)

Yeah, that's where I saw it. I just didn't want to post them up and then get stick for ruining it for everyone.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2010)

I reckon if C4 have announced it online then it's fair game, dontcha think?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Yeah, that's where I saw it. I just didn't want to post them up and then get stick for ruining it for everyone.



We could face a punishment


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I reckon if C4 have announced it online then it's fair game, dontcha think?



Nothing can stop the Interweb.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2010)

God, we're all so scared of wrath


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 10, 2010)

I know this is lame but I sort of wish I was in the house. Looks so stress-free.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

milly molly said:


> I know this is lame but I sort of wish I was in the house. Looks so stress-free.



I would be totally stressed.
I like my own things,my own space.
I would be a nightmare Housemate.


----------



## strung out (Jan 10, 2010)

katia, sov and heidi are up for eviction


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 10, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> I would be totally stressed.
> I like my own things,my own space.
> I would be a nightmare Housemate.



I am clearly consumed by work dread.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> I would be totally stressed.
> I like my own things,my own space.
> I would be a nightmare Housemate.



Me too. I don't even like it when my mother insists on coming in my house


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 10, 2010)

Strange that the official website scuppered George Lamb's BBLB "exclusive" for tomorrow, that caught a lot of people out, as did Stephen not being up.
You'd also think that Katia would be a red-hot fav to be evicted, and I'm pretty sure she will be, there's not much "story" left in her Jonas relationship.


----------



## girasol (Jan 10, 2010)

strung_out said:


> katia, sov and heidi are up for eviction



I'll quote that just in case people didn't see it


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2010)

Aw, Jonas proper likes Katia. 

Shame she's going to go this week.

:evil smilie:


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

milly molly said:


> I know this is lame but I sort of wish I was in the house. Looks so stress-free.



I sometimes think what I would be like on BB. I think it would be pretty tough.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Aw, Jonas proper likes Katia.
> 
> Shame she's going to go this week.
> 
> :evil smilie:



Yeah,get her out she will destroy Bassjumper.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 10, 2010)

I quite like Ivanna, you know. She seems smart and interesting.


----------



## gabi (Jan 10, 2010)

Jesus... that russian one....


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Yeah,get her out she will destroy Bassjumper.



I think she feels a bit cornered by him because he's so sweet and attentive. I don't think she wants to hurt him, but by not saying a big fat strong NO, and by sending out the wrong signals in bed etc., he's falling hard.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

gabi said:


> Jesus... that russian one....



Go and have a wank or something.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

milly molly said:


> I quite like Ivanna, you know. She seems smart and interesting.



No 
She should not be allowed that net thing.
Or her own watch.


Or write a book when she gets out 

I hate her unless she is willing to trump like a trooper.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 10, 2010)

Kat is so little and impish and cute. Poor Jonas.


----------



## pboi (Jan 10, 2010)

Poor jonas


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2010)

Poor Jonas.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

awwwwwwwwwrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr Jonas.

I don't know. I know it is weird, but they are both soooooooo cute. I agree with VP, I don't think she is evil. I think she does like him, in a way.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

Look at Floss flouncing 

She is not "in the zone."


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

I think if I was going to vote, I think I would vote for Heidi.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

Love the way Beecham told her ;
"Yeah,you have got to go."
As a comfort !


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 10, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I think if I was going to vote, I think I would vote for Heidi.



To go? I think maybe the same. Kat doesn't thrill me, but I don't dislike her. I don't think the programme would be less entertaining without her. Heidi, I find a bit alarming, though!


----------



## Diamond (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm starting to feel a bit sorry for Jonas. Probably a bit better for him if she goes now.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2010)

I really like Heidi though. She's got strong opinions, she's fascinating. I don't dislike Katia (despite Jonas ) but I find Heidi and Sov far more interesting.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

Floss would be a loss.
Katy to go please even though i like looking at her.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

milly molly said:


> To go? I think maybe the same. Kat doesn't thrill me, but I don't dislike her. I don't think the programme would be less entertaining without her. Heidi, I find a bit alarming, though!



I like Heidi. I like Katia. 

Heidi will develop, but I just think I prefer Katia to stay, if only for another week. 

She is cute. I think there could be some drama with her and Jonas if she stays.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

The Tree Of Temptation rules


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

hahahahahaha!!!!!!!!

I love the tree of temptation.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 10, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I like Heidi. I like Katia.
> 
> Heidi will develop, but I just think I prefer Katia to stay, if only for another week.
> 
> She is cute. I think there could be some drama with her and Jonas if she stays.



I'm a bit tired of BB romances though. I actually quite like all of them, you know.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 10, 2010)

Spit it out lol..


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2010)

Bruce Lee Stylee


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 10, 2010)

Woman to be nominated first then. Katia to go - nothing against her, just prefer the others. Hope they're not squashed in the highlights so that the 'romance' *yawn* continues.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Bruce Lee Stylee



And he said ;
"Smash the shit out of it ! "


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2010)

Good point drag0n.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 10, 2010)

Piss, what did the tree say? I can't even concentrate on big brother.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

Its not just the 'romance'.

I just think Heidi wants to go, she is very interesting but unhappy there.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2010)

I so want to marry Jonas


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 10, 2010)

drag0n said:


> Piss, what did the tree say? I can't even concentrate on big brother.



Beat up the tree and you can have a punch bag but don't tell anyone befoer or after.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

this is so funny


----------



## pboi (Jan 10, 2010)

LOL

they think hes gone mental


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

Look at their faces !


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2010)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

 Woe.


----------



## pboi (Jan 10, 2010)

hawt


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 10, 2010)

Shlurping kisses. Ugh.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

milly molly said:


> Shlurping kisses. Ugh.



I heard you like them like that.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 10, 2010)

milly molly said:


> Beat up the tree and you can have a punch bag but don't tell anyone befoer or after.


ta.

I quite like the way the housemates clapped. Very polite.


----------



## gabi (Jan 10, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Go and have a wank or something.



Done.

But crikey. look at that girl.... jesus.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2010)

I need a strong drink to cope with my heart being crushed.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 10, 2010)

I wonder how Vinnie's going to respond to that and the punchbag.


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 10, 2010)

I know Boy George is still on parole etc. but how come Heidi is on the show after her 3 years inside? 

Not that I want her to go or anything but he paid someone and then tied them up and she gets paid to supply people to get..


----------



## gabi (Jan 10, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I need a strong drink to cope with my heart being crushed.



Im in the same dirty boat. Scotch love. That's sortin me out.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2010)

gabi said:


> Im in the same dirty boat. Scotch love. That's sortin me out.



I've got a glass of Baileys in front of me. I'm steeling myself for what's to come.

Heidi's staying


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2010)

She nervously laughs ... moving away. Although it did seem like she moved in for that kiss first. Hmm. She's very definitely not feeling the same as Jonas, that's not to say she doesn't feel something.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2010)

Okay, I concede, I think she does like him.

I'm going to need to borrow that punchbag after Alex.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> She nervously laughs ... moving away. Although it did seem like she moved in for that kiss first. Hmm. She's very definitely not feeling the same as Jonas, that's not to say she doesn't feel something.



you are speaking the truth tonight sister.


----------



## pboi (Jan 10, 2010)

please die Stephen


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 10, 2010)

You know, much as I like Jonas, I think he should take a hint and stop trying to kiss her. 

Poor Sov, she looked sad in a yearning way then, at Jonas/Kat.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

milly molly said:


> You know, much as I like Jonas, I think he should take a hint and stop trying to kiss her.
> 
> Poor Sov, she looked sad in a yearning way then, at Jonas/Kat.



I think Sov has the hots for either Katya or Bassjumper.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

When they force Housemates to lie............


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

milly molly said:


> You know, much as I like Jonas, I think he should take a hint and stop trying to kiss her.
> 
> Poor Sov, she looked sad in a yearning way then, at Jonas/Kat.



I don't know. I think a lot of relationships start in a similar kind of way, with one person chasing another. It doesn't make it wrong - but I agree, I think he should relax a bit. It is just finding the balance between pursuing and playing it cool. But I like to see people try. Because I don't in my own life. I just play it cool to the point of not bothering unless somebody throws themselves at me or something.

Sov looks left out.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> I think Sov has the hots for either Katya or Bassjumper.



I don't. At all.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

Vinnie is so clued up !


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

I HATE BB couples


----------



## Kanda (Jan 10, 2010)

Well she just leant over and kissed him.. settles that one then


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I don't. At all.



You want Sov,don't you ?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I don't know. I think a lot of relationships start in a similar kind of way, with one person chasing another. It doesn't make it wrong - but I agree, I think he should relax a bit. It is just finding the balance between pursuing and playing it cool. But I like to see people try. Because I don't in my own life. I just play it cool to the point of not bothering unless somebody throws themselves at me or something.
> 
> Sov looks left out.



Very much agree.



Dillinger4 said:


> I don't. At all.



Me neither.



Kanda said:


> Well she just leant over and kissed him.. settles that one then



It would appear so.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> You want Sov,don't you ?



No. I don't really fancy her, she would just be the person I would want to be friends with most.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> You want Sov,don't you ?



He does, but I got 'feeling left out' from the way she was looking, rather than 'I wish it was me snogging Kat/Jonas'.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 10, 2010)

classic alpha male intimidation from the Vin there


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 10, 2010)

Vinnie is a bully and too thick to keep track of his own argument. Alex gets all jittery and intimidated by him. I hate him. (Vinnie, not Alex, I like Alex)


----------



## Diamond (Jan 10, 2010)

Vinnie's a bit unsettled. Trying to reassert dominance with some bullshit.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> classic alpha male intimidation from the Vin there



that was textbook.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 10, 2010)

Vinnie taking the piss is intimidation??

lolz...


----------



## madzone (Jan 10, 2010)

She laughs every time she kisses him, then looks really uncomfortable. I think she's being quite calculated


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 10, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> that was textbook.




you do make laugh.

but so does vinnie


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 10, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Vinnie taking the piss is intimidation??
> 
> lolz...



Yes, Alex is a sensitive thing, and Vinnie is a tit head.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 10, 2010)

madzone said:


> She laughs every time she kisses him, then looks really uncomfortable. I think she's being quite calculated



She just said she doesn't like the idea of the world seeing how she looks when she kisses etc..


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> No. I don't really fancy her, she would just be the person I would want to be friends with most.



That's nice.
I don't mean that in a sarcy way.
It's nice.


----------



## madzone (Jan 10, 2010)

Kanda said:


> She just said she doesn't like the idea of the world seeing how she looks when she kisses etc..


 I think she likes it more than she says


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

madzone said:


> I think she likes it more than she says



I do. And I agree that she is being calculated.


----------



## pboi (Jan 10, 2010)

well I now like Alex, so fair play to him for going in. Opinion changed


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 10, 2010)

Kanda said:


> She just said she doesn't like the idea of the world seeing how she looks when she kisses etc..



That means 'I don't want to kiss you.'


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> That's nice.
> I don't mean that in a sarcy way.
> It's nice.



Its true.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Vinnie's a bit unsettled. Trying to reassert dominance with some bullshit.



Totally.
Just for a moment,not in control,not sure what is going on.
Needs to re assert.
With the rule book.
Telling.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

milly molly said:


> That means 'I don't want to kiss you.'



does it though? I don't know.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 10, 2010)

milly molly said:


> That means 'I don't want to kiss you.'



.. and then she leans over and kisses him... um.. ok
....


----------



## madzone (Jan 10, 2010)

Now Alex is pulling a baldwin


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Its true.


----------



## pboi (Jan 10, 2010)

stop.
with.
the.
bullshit.
formatting


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 10, 2010)

Alex is making life changing films!? Bless!


----------



## madzone (Jan 10, 2010)

Kanda said:


> .. and then she leans over and kisses him... um.. ok
> ....


Because she's playing to the camera


----------



## Diamond (Jan 10, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> that was textbook.



nah. Twas rubbish.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

madzone said:


> Because she's playing to the camera



Whatever is between her and Jonas, it is pretty confused to start with, before you factor in cameras and everything else.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 10, 2010)

Kanda said:


> .. and then she leans over and kisses him... um.. ok
> ....



I dunno, I think sometimes you can feel a bit sorry for someone and kiss them even though you're not really into it. I don't think it makes you particularly evil. You just want to make someone happy and it's an easy thing to do.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

pboi said:


> stop.
> with.
> the.
> bullshit.
> formatting



Have
a wank
troll.


----------



## pboi (Jan 10, 2010)

bums


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

Diamond said:


> nah. Twas rubbish.



yeh, it was. chapter one out of the alpha-male-textbook.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 10, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> yeh, it was. chapter one out of the alpha-male-textbook.



That's your favourite book.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

milly molly said:


> I dunno, I think sometimes you can feel a bit sorry for someone and kiss them even though you're not really into it. I don't think it makes you particularly evil. You just want to make someone happy and it's an easy thing to do.



trudat.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 10, 2010)

milly molly said:


> I dunno, I think sometimes you can feel a bit sorry for someone and kiss them even though you're not really into it. I don't think it makes you particularly evil. You just want to make someone happy and it's an easy thing to do.



Sleeping in the same bed too, I get ya now...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm impressed with the insightfulness of some of the posts today


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

Ahhh Vinnie. I like you again now.


----------



## pboi (Jan 10, 2010)

whoa Vinny just went up aswell!


----------



## madzone (Jan 10, 2010)

So am I the only one who thinks Katia is doing it as part of a game plan then?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm going off Vinnie a little bit now. I'm not liking how he's coming across tonight.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

madzone said:


> So am I the only one who thinks Katia is doing it as part of a game plan then?



I don't really believe in game plans.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

Faith restored in Vinnie.
Thankyou Vinnie.
He is a clever bloke and he has realised his bitching at the cage man.
I think he really wants to win this.


----------



## madzone (Jan 10, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I don't really believe in game plans.


 You're not in there though are you?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm going off Vinnie a little bit now. I'm not liking how he's coming across tonight.



Really? I am liking him a bit more after this particular conversation with Stephanie. I am not fully paying attention though.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2010)

madzone said:


> So am I the only one who thinks Katia is doing it as part of a game plan then?



People bang on about 'game plan' all the time, but I honestly don't think it's ever that simple. It's a very black&white way of seeing behaviour, and behaviour doesn't work like that.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

madzone said:


> You're not in there though are you?



Neither are you.


----------



## pboi (Jan 10, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Faith restored in Vinnie.
> Thankyou Vinnie.
> He is a clever bloke and he has realised his bitching at the cage man.
> I think he really wants to win this.



definately foreign


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

madzone said:


> So am I the only one who thinks Katia is doing it as part of a game plan then?



What else does she have going for her ?
Other than her very pretty looks and leeaching ways.


----------



## madzone (Jan 10, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Faith restored in Vinnie.
> Thankyou Vinnie.
> He is a clever bloke and he has realised his bitching at the cage man.
> I think he really wants to win this.


 I missed what he did - I was sorting out a cage fight here


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 10, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Sleeping in the same bed too, I get ya now...



I don't know, I'd like to cuddle a handsome fellow while stuck in a house. It's reassuring. 

I like Stephanie's gentle bitching.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> People bang on about 'game plan' all the time, but I honestly don't think it's ever that simple. It's a very black&white way of seeing behaviour, and behaviour doesn't work like that.



I agree. People are far more complex than that.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2010)

Did Stephanie just call Katia a parasite?


----------



## Diamond (Jan 10, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> yeh, it was. chapter one out of the alpha-male-textbook.


 I mean it's deeply ineffective to play the alpha card by hiding behind a folder of rules and trying to twist the letter of the law into something that works in your favour.


----------



## madzone (Jan 10, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Neither are you.


There's time


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

milly molly said:


> That's your favourite book.



I know, BITCH.

That was straight out of chapter 2.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 10, 2010)

so does vinnie fancy steph?!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

madzone said:


> There's time



Its running out fast.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I know, BITCH.
> 
> That was straight out of chapter 2.



Psst, read your PMs.

Kthnx.


----------



## madzone (Jan 10, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> People bang on about 'game plan' all the time, but I honestly don't think it's ever that simple. It's a very black&white way of seeing behaviour, and behaviour doesn't work like that.


 These are celebrities. Their whole career consists of game plans.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

madzone said:


> These are celebrities. Their whole career consists of game plans.



celebrities are people too. 

Well, mostly.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Did Stephanie just call Katia a parasite?



Yep,i called it leeching.
As i was posting she said it.
Sweet though,with class.
"She is like an Orchid,grows on something else,rather like a parasite."


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 10, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Psst, read your PMs.
> 
> Kthnx.


so, are you 2 entering the house tomorrow?!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

Diamond said:


> I mean it's deeply ineffective to play the alpha card by hiding behind a folder of rules and trying to twist the letter of the law into something that works in your favour.



Yeh, but it worked. You do what works.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2010)

madzone said:


> These are celebrities. Their whole career consists of game plans.



Your whole career/life consists of 'game plans', if that's what you want to call it. Every conversation you have, every decision you make. So to say Katia simply 'has a game plan' is short sighted and, quite frankly, lazy.


----------



## madzone (Jan 10, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> celebrities are people too.
> 
> Well, mostly.


 Yes dilly I know that  They're not normal folk though - they won't be letting their guard down like most people do.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> so, are you 2 entering the house tomorrow?!



I'm not, I was already in it last year.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

madzone said:


> Yes dilly I know that  They're not normal folk though - they won't be letting their guard down like most people do.



I don't let my guard down either.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 10, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I'm not, I was already in it last year.


i knew i'd seen you somewhere before...


----------



## madzone (Jan 10, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Your whole career/life consists of 'game plans', if that's what you want to call it. Every conversation you have, every decision you make. So to say Katia simply 'has a game plan' is short sighted and, quite frankly, lazy.


 Fucks sake - what's up with all you lot? It's only a fucking game 

I'm not on camera 24/7 am I? Of course they have game plans. How naive can you be?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i knew i'd seen you somewhere before...



I was the brummy lesbian.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

madzone said:


> I missed what he did - I was sorting out a cage fight here



He acknowledged to Beecham,in the kitchen alone,in the early hours of the morning.
That he had been a bit mean to the cage fighter and said;
"Look,he has only been in the spotlight a few mins.
Thought he was a right twat at first but he is actually a very nice person."

The preamble to that was Vinnie briefly telling Beecham that he had his knockers in the past.

Well done Vinnie.


----------



## madzone (Jan 10, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I don't let my guard down either.


 I'm trying to find the live feed....


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

madzone said:


> Fucks sake - what's up with all you lot? It's only a fucking game
> 
> I'm not on camera 24/7 am I? Of course they have game plans. How naive can you be?



You cant keep that up all of the time. Life creeps in. You forget, make mistakes, then try and fix them, and before you know it, any plan you had has gone out of the window and you are working on a makeshift plan of dealing with whatever happens.


----------



## madzone (Jan 10, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> He acknowledged to Beecham,in the kitchen alone,in the early hours of the morning.
> That he had been a bit mean to the cage fighter and said;
> "Look,he has only been in the spotlight a few mins.
> Thought he was a right twat at first but he is actually a very nice person."
> ...


 
Oh, that's nice


----------



## madzone (Jan 10, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> You cant keep that up all of the time. Life creeps in. You forget, make mistakes, then try and fix them, and before you know it, any plan you had has gone out of the window and you are working on a makeshift plan of dealing with whatever happens.


 I didn't know you were a celebrity Dilly  Who was it you shagged?


----------



## Balbi (Jan 10, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I was the brummy lesbian.



Aw jeez, not this shit again


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

madzone said:


> I didn't know you were a celebrity Dilly  Who was it you shagged?



your mum. she is famous.


----------



## madzone (Jan 10, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> your mum. she is famous.


 My mum has never had sex


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes, they're on the telly. Yes, that will affect their behaviour. But to single out Katia saying 'she clearly has a game plan' misses the point you yourself are now trying to make, Madz. 

I'd send you a bunch of reading on habitus but I doubt you'd care. But suffice to say I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

Its a bit weird to think 'celebrities' have these superhuman powers to portray themselves in a certain way for weeks at a time. Even the very best actors couldn't do that. And the actors in there are not very good at acting anyway.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

madz is trolling anyway.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> madz is trolling anyway.



You're quite right.

So, read your PMs, bitch.


----------



## madzone (Jan 10, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Yes, they're on the telly. Yes, that will affect their behaviour. But to single out Katia saying 'she clearly has a game plan' misses the point you yourself are now trying to make, Madz.
> 
> I'd send you a bunch of reading on habitus but I doubt you'd care. But suffice to say I know what I'm talking about.


 
I didn't say she was the only one with a game plan though, did I so how have I singled her out? 

Why are you being so aggressive?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 10, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I was the brummy lesbian.


and VP's boobs was your downfall?!

now i remember....


----------



## madzone (Jan 10, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> madz is trolling anyway.


 No I'm not 

Just because I disagree with you, I'm trolling?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

madzone said:


> I didn't say she was the only one with a game plan though, did I so how have I singled her out?
> 
> Why are you being so aggressive?



Doesn't seem aggressive to me.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

madzone said:


> No I'm not
> 
> Just because I disagree with you, I'm trolling?



Its ok, I know you cant say it.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 10, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Yeh, but it worked. You do what works.



But it didn't. Alex pointed out he was talking shite.

Either way, I reckon Vinnie's position is beginning to slip and he's starting to become a bit more guarded/self-conscious. You could see that in the way he confided with Stephanie late at night. It'll be interesting to see how he goes on.


----------



## madzone (Jan 10, 2010)

Ahh whatever. I'll be off. It's like you and VP somehow think you own the fucking thread


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

madzone said:


> Ahh whatever. I'll be off. It's like you and VP somehow think you own the fucking thread



bye.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2010)

We're thinking of charging an entrance fee for browsing the thread. If it works out, we'll investigate a subscription plan for posting too.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 10, 2010)

£1 do ya?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> £1 do ya?



I'd take favours from you Paulie


----------



## strung out (Jan 10, 2010)

d4 and VP are deffo playing a game on this thread


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2010)

Monopoly.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

strung_out said:


> d4 and VP are deffo playing a game on this thread



Extrapolate,please.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

You all better know yourselves.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

I think the problem is that I am just to _real._


----------



## strung out (Jan 10, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Extrapolate,please.



i mean what i said. they're playing the rest of you


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2010)

Like so many puppets.


----------



## strung out (Jan 10, 2010)

be careful


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 10, 2010)

very careful


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

strung_out said:


> i mean what i said. they're playing the rest of you



I'm unplayable.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## Strumpet (Jan 10, 2010)

No one is playing me without my permission, son.


Oh and will you lot stop being more entertaining than CBB?! Fuknell. ..


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

strung_out said:


> i mean what i said. they're playing the rest of you



More details please.


----------



## strung out (Jan 10, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> I'm unplayable.



don't give them an excuse to. who's the bigger player, he who plays or he who gets played? you're all fair game *taps nose*


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> I'm unplayable.



I wanted you to say that. That's what we want you to think.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I wanted you to say that. That's what we want you to think.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


>



That as well.

You are playing right into our hands.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2010)

Only the players know the rules of the game, never the played.

Remember that.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> No one is playing me without my permission, son.
> 
> 
> Oh and will you lot stop being more entertaining than CBB?! Fuknell. ..



Can I play you please? Like a Piano, if that's OK.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 10, 2010)

deep


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Only the players know the rules of the game, never the played.
> 
> Remember that.



shhhh, stop talking about the game. you know the rules.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> shhhh, stop talking about the game. you know the rules.



The game is SO last decade.
Don't you know ?

We call it something else now.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> shhhh, stop talking about the game. you know the rules.



Duly noted.

*secret handshake*


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> The game is SO last decade.
> Don't you know ?
> 
> We call it something else now.



Don't know what your on about mate.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Don't know what your on about mate.



Dilly, he's affecting an air of being in on something in order to displace feelings of inadequacy. 

Don't worry, despite all the bluster on the thread, our real motives are still safe.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Don't know what your on about mate.



Exactly.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Dilly, he's affecting an air of being in on something in order to displace feelings of inadequacy.
> 
> Don't worry, despite all the bluster on the thread, our real motives are still safe.





Sesquipedalian said:


> Exactly.



Case in point.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

I've gone off the two of you.

Never thought i'd say this but...........
I'm beginning to like Strung Out.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

We know.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> I've gone off the two of you.
> 
> Never thought i'd say this but...........
> I'm beginning to like Strung Out.



It's okay. This was an expected outcome.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

Fuck me !
I'm fucking fucked.
Unless...........


----------



## strung out (Jan 10, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Never thought i'd say this but...........
> I'm beginning to like Strung Out.



my plan worked


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

So did ours.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

You fuckers


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 10, 2010)

u3?! :ham:

that's almost a band name innit....


----------



## strung out (Jan 10, 2010)

:ham:


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2010)

Those months of strategy meetings, pie charts and planning have proved essential, Dilly. I'm glad we put the work in. Let's hope our fortunes on this thread continue. The numbers suggest they will.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

I found the pie charts the most effective. 

How clever of us to make them out of real pies.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 10, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Can I play you please? Like a Piano, if that's OK.



Only if I can pluck you like a harp.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Only if I can pluck you like a harp.



If you play me like a harp, I am going to have to play you like a bassoon.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 10, 2010)

Bring some of the pie and you got a deal.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 10, 2010)

deal or no deal?!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> If you play me like a harp, I am going to have to play you like a bassoon.



No, I'm going to have to _blow_ you like a bassoon.

You missed a fantastic chance there Dilly.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

Let's talk about sex ;
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eep-Katia-camera-according-ex-girlfriend.html

(Apols for the Daily Fascist link.)


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> No, I'm going to have to _blow_ you like a bassoon.
> 
> You missed a fantastic chance there Dilly.



I know I did.


----------



## al (Jan 10, 2010)

Jonas quite annoys me now, he's just so bloody _earnest_...

a little bit of sick comes up when I see 'em together....

but then, I am a curmudgeonly git...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Bring some of the pie and you got a deal.



the pies are where we keep all our plans and we had to destroy the evidence the only way we knew how.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Let's talk about sex ;
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eep-Katia-camera-according-ex-girlfriend.html
> 
> (Apols for the Daily Fascist link.)



He better be quick.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Let's talk about sex ;
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eep-Katia-camera-according-ex-girlfriend.html
> 
> (Apols for the Daily Fascist link.)





> [Jonas] likes a bit of meat on his girls.



Result


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 10, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> No, I'm going to have to _blow_ you like a bassoon.You missed a fantastic chance there Dilly.


Yep deducted a point. 



Dillinger4 said:


> the pies are where we keep all our plans and we had to destroy the evidence the only way we knew how.



Doh. As adorable as you are...no pie, no deal.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm off to bed. 

Have fun without me. 

I'm sure you will.

*knowing nod to dilly*


----------



## ska invita (Jan 10, 2010)

al said:


> Jonas quite annoys me now, he's just so bloody _earnest_...
> 
> a little bit of sick comes up when I see 'em together....
> 
> but then, I am a curmudgeonly git...



sorry to stereotype, but he's just very scandanavian. ive got relatives in norway - the kids are all like this (well, obviously not all). its a very innocent world. where eurotrance sounds deep.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm off to bed.
> 
> Have fun without me.
> 
> ...



You will get done whilst sleeping.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm off to bed.
> 
> Have fun without me.
> 
> ...



Night.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> You will get done whilst sleeping.



We don't really sleep. 

We merely retire to a state of hawk like alertness for a few hours. 

Its what we learned in the US Marine Corp.


----------



## al (Jan 10, 2010)

ska invita said:


> sorry to stereotype, but he's just very scandanavian. ive got relatives in norway - the kids are all like this (well, obviously not all). its a very innocent world. where eurotrance sounds deep.



I know - I've known a few scandys like this, and TBH, they annoyed me as well...

They can take their high standard of living and beautiful, liberal women and piss off!!


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> We don't really sleep.
> 
> We merely retire to a state of hawk like alertness for a few hours.
> 
> Its what we learned in the *US Marine Corp.*



Deffo gone off you now.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

That's OK.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 10, 2010)

Sov is a slob.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 10, 2010)

I know you are just attacking sov to get at me. 

I understand.


----------



## strung out (Jan 10, 2010)

i quite like her. i haven't actually watched any BB this year btw


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 11, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I know you are just attacking sov to get at me.
> 
> I understand.



No,you said she was bad yourself.
I know you fancy the pants of her and that's ok.

I like her eyes.

But she is a thief.
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepag...rom-the-Celebrity-Big-Brother-housemates.html

(Again apols for the fascist link.)


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't care if she is bad. I don't fancy her. 

I am not going to read your link. I already know what it is about.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 11, 2010)

strung_out said:


> i quite like her. i haven't actually watched any BB this year btw



You are only posting on this thread to turn them all against me.
Good thing i am playing my own game.
Which involves keeping it real.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 11, 2010)

Shit,did i just give my gameplan away.

I DON'T HAVE A GAMEPLAN


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 11, 2010)

you are only playing yourself.


----------



## strung out (Jan 11, 2010)

bored now


----------



## madamv (Jan 11, 2010)

al said:


> Jonas quite annoys me now, he's just so bloody _earnest_...
> 
> a little bit of sick comes up when I see 'em together....
> 
> but then, I am a curmudgeonly git...



I like Jonas but dont enjoy watching him lick her face as much as he can get away with...   ewwwwww

Vinnie came back a couple of points tonight for me.  He better keep it up if he wants to stay in my top three.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 11, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> you are only playing yourself.



That is common knowledge.
I confessed to it last night on an addiction thread.
Strung Out will confirm.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 11, 2010)

al said:


> I know - I've known a few scandys like this, and TBH, they annoyed me as well...
> 
> They can take their high standard of living and beautiful, liberal women and piss off!!



I want to go to Scandinavia but I'm fearful of confirming my suspicion that it is some sort of paradise that us normal Britishers will forever be denied.

Iceland was bad enough.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 11, 2010)

Only 20mins to the Live Feed.
Let's all just calm down.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 11, 2010)

strung_out said:


> bored now



me too.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 11, 2010)

I win.


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 11, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> you are only playing yourself.



I think you'll find it was gabi who had to take his hands off the keyboard for a tad..


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeh, you are a real life winner.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 11, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> I think you'll find it was gabi who had to take his hands off the keyboard for a tad..



OH my Gosh !
Yes !
Gabi is a BIGGER wanker.

Hang on there is Pboi to consider.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 11, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Yeh, you are a real life winner.



Why do you have to take it personally over a fuckwit bunch of celebs ?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 11, 2010)

Take what personally?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 11, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Take what personally?



There is a touch of malice in your posts and that of a few others on this thread.
And it is unfucking believable over something so trivial.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 11, 2010)

is there?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 11, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> is there?



Yep.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 11, 2010)

oh.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 11, 2010)

Eww! Naked Basehunter.


----------



## strung out (Jan 11, 2010)

i sense... anger... pain...


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 11, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Eww! Naked Basehunter.



Yep,too much but only he could not give a fuck


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 11, 2010)

strung_out said:


> i sense... anger... pain...



Troll off !


----------



## strung out (Jan 11, 2010)

i can't have you starting to like me. it feels... wrong


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 11, 2010)

strung_out said:


> i can't have you starting to like me. it feels... wrong



It does !

And i don't any longer.

I thought you said you were bored.

You BB flouncers are all the same.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 11, 2010)

This thread has taken a turn for the worst.

The last few pages doesn't make for the most edifying reading.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 11, 2010)

.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 11, 2010)

Diamond said:


> This thread has taken a turn for the worst.
> 
> The last few pages doesn't make for the most edifying reading.



It was a thread about Celebrity Big Brother. 

We were scraping the bottom of the barrel from the start.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 11, 2010)

In flat text some of the humour goes missing.
I am a bit autistic.
But Strung Out is behind it all.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 11, 2010)

Get strung out out !
Get strung out out !
Get strung out out !
Get strung out out !


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 11, 2010)

This is what Big Brother is all about.

A bunch of cunts being shit.

I include myself in that.


----------



## strung out (Jan 11, 2010)

am i being evicted?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 11, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> This is what Big Brother is all about.
> 
> A bunch of cunts being shit.
> 
> *I include myself in that.*



And myself.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 11, 2010)

We are all stuck in this thread together.
Who will flounce ?
Who will be evicted ?
Will there be a winner ?

We just have to live with it until 29th January.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 11, 2010)

I hope Bassjumper has sex with Katya.
Then she gets evicted.
Then Bassjumper has sex with Sov.
Then she gets evicted.
Then Bassjumper has sex with Trump.
Then she gets evicted.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 11, 2010)

At least they are all (mostly) up tonight.


----------



## snackhead (Jan 11, 2010)

Katia's over Basshunter, not his best day Sov said she (Sov) made him cry 

http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/video/8ad9bb3d0a20a59f05e07c97a4910f3f/play.c4


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 11, 2010)

snackhead said:


> Katia's over Basshunter, not his best day Sov said she (Sov) made him cry
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/video/8ad9bb3d0a20a59f05e07c97a4910f3f/play.c4



Poor Bassjumper.
She is such a cunt.
"If i had nothing else going on......."
You don't,if he has any sense he will have already dumped you.
Fucking lazy trollop.

Get Katya out.
Get Katya out.
Get Katya out.
Get Katya out.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 11, 2010)

Two of the best three are up and chatting together.


----------



## snackhead (Jan 11, 2010)

Three up for eviction this week............

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ukpress/article/ALeqM5hPirfYI7ZU8oHuNvvgHX2NshakbQ


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 11, 2010)

snackhead said:


> Three up for eviction this week............
> 
> http://www.google.com/hostednews/ukpress/article/ALeqM5hPirfYI7ZU8oHuNvvgHX2NshakbQ



It's ok we are allowed to talk about nominations


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm loving this chat with the three of them.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 11, 2010)

Beecham "I lost a million on that house and i should have got out sooner..... but......"

These cunts do not know they are born !


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 11, 2010)

Can't believe these fuckers moaning about being short of cash.
Floss,"I asked my lawyer to send me $70,000.
He said we can't....why ?..........
I got stressed."

Try paying for gas (heating) on min wage.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 11, 2010)

Beecham,"I didn't want to bring too much fur in if i thought they were bring Pam in because i don't want to fight with her."


----------



## pboi (Jan 11, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> There is a touch of malice in your posts and that of a few others on this thread.
> And it is unfucking believable over something so trivial.



says the hypocrite


----------



## Kanda (Jan 11, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Can't believe these fuckers moaning about being short of cash.
> Floss,"I asked my lawyer to send me $70,000.
> He said we can't....why ?..........
> I got stressed."
> ...



You're sat watching Schleb BB... what do you expect???


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 11, 2010)

Kanda said:


> You're sat watching Schleb BB... what do you expect???



Innit.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 11, 2010)

I am not officially bored with it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 11, 2010)

Poor Jonas. You could tell in that clip he was well cut up about it 

Ah well, he's got another Cat who'll give him a cuddle


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 11, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Ah well, he's got another Cat who'll give him a cuddle


Gwannnn gerrin there!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 11, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Gwannnn gerrin there!



I'm making him a mix tape as I speak.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 11, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm making him a mix tape as I speak.



Be sure to include that ridiculously cute, sexy pic you just put on Ugly Mug. Seal that deal!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 11, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Be sure to include that ridiculously cute, sexy pic you just put on Ugly Mug. Seal that deal!



lol, he won't be able to resist


----------



## gabi (Jan 11, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> OH my Gosh !
> Yes !
> Gabi is a BIGGER wanker.



I can't believe I've been called a wanker by someone who's on record as posting this, probably with a semi too...



> Only 20mins to the Live Feed.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 11, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> lol, he won't be able to resist


----------



## snackhead (Jan 11, 2010)

The house has been turned into an old people's home for the latest task, complete with clothes, wigs, walking frames and shopping trolleys
Stephanie and Ivana are the carers 
Jonas and Katia seem to be ok, she's been sitting on his bed and didn't seem in a hurry to move when he started rubbing his walking stick on her shoulder..


----------



## gabi (Jan 11, 2010)

snackhead said:


> The house has been turned into an old people's home for the latest task, complete with clothes, wigs, walking frames and shopping trolleys
> Stephanie and Ivana are the carers
> Jonas and Katia seem to be ok, she's been sitting on his bed and didn't seem in a hurry to move when he started rubbing his walking stick on her shoulder..



It sounds gripping


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 11, 2010)

snackhead said:


> Jonas and Katia seem to be ok, she's been sitting on his bed and didn't seem in a hurry to move when he started rubbing his walking stick on her shoulder..



She needs to stop giving out mixed signals! He's going to think he's back in with a chance again. 

Well, maybe he is. Maybe she swings hot and cold like that. Not going to be the easiest of circumstances under which to decide if you like someone or not.

Grr. She's so sweet I'm defending her.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 11, 2010)

gabi said:


> It sounds gripping



and totally not offensive to the elderly.


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 11, 2010)

snackhead said:


> The house has been turned into an old people's home for the latest task, complete with clothes, wigs, walking frames and shopping trolleys
> Stephanie and Ivana are the carers
> Jonas and Katia seem to be ok, she's been sitting on his bed and didn't seem in a hurry to move when he started rubbing his walking stick on her shoulder..



Uncanny how the Sun came up with this story today. Apparently Katia is quite used to old men rubbing their sticks on her..

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/tv/2802660/BB-star-Katias-romp-with-hookers.html


----------



## snackhead (Jan 11, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> *She needs to stop giving out mixed signals! He's going to think he's back in with a chance again. *
> 
> Well, maybe he is. Maybe she swings hot and cold like that. Not going to be the easiest of circumstances under which to decide if you like someone or not.
> 
> Grr. She's so sweet I'm defending her.



The other housemates were talking about it last night with Katia and told her pretty much the same thing. Katia thought he'd be fine because she'd always told him she had a boyfriend 

Seems he took the brush off pretty badly although judging from the amount of Basshunter exes that have been surfacing it's probably the first time he's been on the receiving end of a ditching.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 11, 2010)

snackhead said:


> The other housemates were talking about it last night with Katia and told her pretty much the same thing. Katia thought he'd be fine because she'd always told him she had a boyfriend
> 
> Seems he took the brush off pretty badly although judging from the amount of Basshunter exes that have been surfacing it's probably the first time he's been on the receiving end of a ditching.



I think it's probably going to be a tight run race between her and Heidi for who goes. I think girlies will vote Heidi out, and sensibles will vote Katia out. But Kat's not doing herself any favours with this. The nation loves Jonas and his sweetness.


----------



## snackhead (Jan 11, 2010)

DotCommunist said:


> and totally not offensive to the elderly.



Sov has been wobbling her head and shaking a lot, Heidi's hunched over but tough to tell whether that's just Heidi


----------



## purplex (Jan 11, 2010)

celebrity cock grab 
http://www.heatworld.com/BigBrother/2010/01/Basshunter-and-Alex-Reid-get-TOTALLY-naked/


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 11, 2010)

Jonas keeps bringing to mind Woody Allen as a sperm in that white outfit of his.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 11, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I think it's probably going to be a tight run race between her and Heidi for who goes. I think girlies will vote Heidi out, and sensibles will vote Katia out. But Kat's not doing herself any favours with this. The nation loves Jonas and his sweetness.



I am not sure that I do love his sweetness. He needs to get a grip himself, it is not all her fault.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 11, 2010)

He looks in absolute bits in that clip. Poor Jonas.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 11, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am not sure that I do love his sweetness. He needs to get a grip himself, it is not all her fault.



yep if she has a boyfriend outside of the house, then why fool around with Jonas.

Get her out, go on fuck off.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 11, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> yep if she has a boyfriend outside of the house, then why fool around with Jonas.
> 
> Get her out, go on fuck off.



Because its not as simple as that, you div. 

He is a very full on, she is a young girl who doesn't really know how to handle it. He is in her face all the time and she is reacting the only way she knows how.

Don't be a moran.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes, he is full on. That's true. However, if she had been clearer and stronger earlier on he wouldn't have had the opportunity to get clingier and fuller-onner. 

Grammar fail.


----------



## snackhead (Jan 11, 2010)

They're playing Countdown with the proper presenters on the plasma. Their team name is "Last Legs"


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm not being a moran, div (good cus word, should be used more often ), but if she has a boyfriend then she should really make a point to Jonas and tell him to keep off.  That was a classic case of leading someone on, big time.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 11, 2010)

what a bunch of cunts


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 11, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> I'm not being a moran, div (good cus word, should be used more often ), but if she has a boyfriend then she should really make a point to Jonas and tell him to keep off.  That was a classic case of leading someone on, big time.



This is true.

I stand by my earlier post (yesterday) though. I don't think she set out to be devious or hurt anyone. I just don't think she knew how to say no. But she should have.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 11, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Yes, he is full on. That's true. However, if she had been clearer and stronger earlier on he wouldn't have had the opportunity to get clingier and fuller-onner.
> 
> Grammar fail.



I don't think she was expecting to have to be strong, she wasn't expecting anybody to be that full on. She just wanted to be friends and he kept pushing her and pushing her.

I think if anybody is the villain in this piece, its Jonas. To push a girl as much as he has is getting a bit weird. He is like a lovesick puppy, he needs to man up.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 11, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> I'm not being a moran, div (good cus word, should be used more often ), but if she has a boyfriend then she should really make a point to Jonas and tell him to keep off.  That was a classic case of leading someone on, big time.



Put yourself in her shoes. She has had one big breakup, a boyfriend for about a month, she goes in there and makes some friends, and one of those friends quietly starts making moves on her, and then you realize her is getting full on, and you are stuck there and have to deal with it.

What would _you_ do?

I would bet you wouldn't behave any better than she has in her situation. In fact, I think she is dealing with it pretty well. 

I just think it is bad to be making her out to be evil and Jonas as some poor victim, because it is way more complex than that.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 11, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> This is true.
> 
> I stand by my earlier post (yesterday) though. I don't think she set out to be devious or hurt anyone. I just don't think she knew how to say no. But she should have.



Its easy to say how people _should_ behave, but you can only judge them on how they _do_.

And I don't think she has done too badly considering how full on he is and other factors.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 11, 2010)

I mean, what would she have said no too? Would she have said no, when they were flirty and chatting and being friends? When they started to talk to other on their own? When he said she was awesome? Should she have not laughed at his jokes? Sat in bed and chatted with him? 

I mean, where do you draw the line? Once you see that line, it is already too late because he is in your face kissing you and you cant shrug it off.


----------



## snackhead (Jan 11, 2010)

purplex said:


> celebrity cock grab
> http://www.heatworld.com/BigBrother/2010/01/Basshunter-and-Alex-Reid-get-TOTALLY-naked/



I think I prefer him with longer hair 
http://www.metro.co.uk/showbiz/808550-buff-basshunter-bares-all


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 11, 2010)

This thread has gone to shit.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 11, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> This thread has gone to shit.



Is it not what it used to be?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 11, 2010)

snackhead said:


> I think I prefer him with longer hair
> http://www.metro.co.uk/showbiz/808550-buff-basshunter-bares-all



Oof! I want to touch his hairy legs


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 11, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Is it not what it used to be?



No this is fucking dire.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 11, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> No this is fucking dire.



Then please elevate it back to greatness.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 11, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Put yourself in her shoes. She has had one big breakup, a boyfriend for about a month, she goes in there and makes some friends, and one of those friends quietly starts making moves on her, and then you realize her is getting full on, and you are stuck there and have to deal with it.
> 
> What would _you_ do?
> 
> ...



Yeah ok fair point about it being more complex than that, very true.  But I still stick by the fact that if you have a boyfriend/girlfriend and someone came on to you like Jonas had then you would tell him no.  And I wouldn't say the moves were quiet ha ha


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 11, 2010)

Man the usual urban big brother mysoginy has surfaced early on this thread


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 11, 2010)

Man? Cunt.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 11, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I just think it is bad to be making her out to be evil and Jonas as some poor victim, because it is way more complex than that.





themonkeyman said:


> But I still stick by the fact that if you have a boyfriend/girlfriend and someone came on to you like Jonas had then you would tell him no.



Ermm apparently he has a g/f even though he has denied it several times.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 11, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Ermm apparently he has a g/f even though he has denied it several times.



fazackerly. and he is the one making all the proper moves


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 11, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> But I still stick by the fact that if you have a boyfriend/girlfriend and someone came on to you like Jonas had then you would tell him no.  )



She did. I heard her mention it. Or at least I heard him reference that she had mentioned it. It sounded like she had already voiced her concerns (un- televised).


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 11, 2010)

well ok, if he is lying about that then he is as much at fault as Kat is for sure.


----------



## madzone (Jan 11, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> She did. I heard her mention it. Or at least I heard him reference that she had mentioned it. It sounded like she had already voiced her concerns (un- televised).


 She did tell him she had a boyfriend. Then later on she got into his bed and put his hand on her tit


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 11, 2010)

madzone said:


> She did tell him she had a boyfriend. Then later on she got into his bed and put his hand on her tit



ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. evidence that she in fact is the div


----------



## strung out (Jan 11, 2010)

so two people who have a girlfriend/boyfriend start snogging. when the girl gets some pangs of conscience and calls it off, she gets the blame for the whole thing?


----------



## madzone (Jan 11, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. evidence that she in fact is the div


 They are equi-div. They deserve each other.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 11, 2010)

Nominations were mental - no-one voted for anyone they were remotely likely to vote for, and Stephen only got 2 votes.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 11, 2010)

How does the Baldone get away with it ???


----------



## Diamond (Jan 11, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> How does the Baldone get away with it ???



You see we think he looks like a twat from our vantage point what with his tractor beam stare, bizarre rictus grin, blithe proselytising and general inanity but in truth they are all the carefully honed tools of an arch hypnotist.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 11, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> fazackerly. and he is the one making all the proper moves



Harking back to the call centre thread, we used to get calls from around Liverpool and the Wirral before they shunted NI traffic on us, and I used to love it when people asked for things in Fazakerly, especially when their scouse was really pronounced.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 11, 2010)

strung_out said:


> so two people who have a girlfriend/boyfriend start snogging. when the girl gets some pangs of conscience and calls it off, she gets the blame for the whole thing?



Yeh, that is what is happening. 

It is always the young pretty girls who are made out to be evil.


----------



## strung out (Jan 11, 2010)

i think basshunter is being quite predatory tbh, pursuing a young girl who clearly doesn't like him but lacks the strength to say no


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 11, 2010)

strung_out said:


> i think basshunter is being quite predatory tbh, pursuing a young girl who clearly doesn't like him but lacks the strength to say no



I think so as well, but it easier to blame the evil pretty girl who is leading him astray with her evil ways.


----------



## strung out (Jan 11, 2010)

i still haven't actually watched any cbb this year btw


----------



## Diamond (Jan 11, 2010)

strung_out said:


> i think basshunter is being quite predatory tbh, pursuing a young girl who clearly doesn't like him but lacks the strength to say no



I think that's bollocks.

There's no cynicism of that sort in his flirting. Nor is there any in hers.

When you have a small bunch of people confined to a small space stuff just happens.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 11, 2010)

Something similar has happened in most BB's. 

If a woman acted the way Jonas had, she would be some mad bunny boiler or something.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 11, 2010)

strung_out said:


> i still haven't actually watched any cbb this year btw


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 11, 2010)

Diamond said:


> I think that's bollocks.
> 
> There's no cynicism of that sort in his flirting. Nor is there any in hers.
> 
> When you have a small bunch of people confined to a small space stuff just happens.



I can agree with this (to an extent - I still think the way Jonas has behaved has been a bit over the line in terms of full-on-ness).

My problem is making out Katia to be some evil temptress and Jonas as some kind of innocent victim or something. I don't think its fair, and I think its wrong to say stuff like that.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh no!! I want to watch CBB, but also have fallen in love with Glee. Whatever will I do?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 11, 2010)

milly molly said:


> Oh no!! I want to watch CBB, but also have fallen in love with Glee. Whatever will I do?



What I am doing is watching CBB now and I am going to watch Glee episode 2 on E4+1 later.


----------



## strung out (Jan 11, 2010)

watch glee, but comment on the cbb thread without having seen any of it. it's what i'm doing.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 11, 2010)

strung_out said:


> watch glee, but comment on the cbb thread without having seen any of it. it's what i'm doing.



Its better that way.


----------



## strung out (Jan 11, 2010)

i hope katia stays in this round of voting


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 11, 2010)

I shall mostly be missing this tonight as I am watching Glee.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 11, 2010)

strung_out said:


> i hope katia stays in this round of voting



I do as well.


----------



## strung out (Jan 11, 2010)

i think i'd quite like the sov to win, but if that ain't gonna happen, maybe alex, katia or dane. my mum went to school with stephanie beecham, so i might give her some support too


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 11, 2010)

sov will win. 

Don't stop believing.


----------



## strung out (Jan 11, 2010)

me and dane go way back though


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 11, 2010)

Best nomination ever from Heidi - Sov's freaky frickin' vampire teeth.


----------



## gabi (Jan 11, 2010)

These are all truly repulsive people aren't they. The casting director deserves a fuckin bafta.


----------



## strung out (Jan 11, 2010)

what's happening?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 11, 2010)

Nominations.


----------



## strung out (Jan 11, 2010)

oh right. i think i want heidi to go


----------



## Diamond (Jan 11, 2010)

So was that Sov basically comfirming she  is gay?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 11, 2010)

Diamond said:


> So was that Sov basically comfirming she  is gay?



yeh pretty much.


----------



## strung out (Jan 11, 2010)

what did she say?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ivana said something about her pulling a gorgeous guy, as she was walking off.

Sov said "or girl" and laughed in a knowing way.


----------



## strung out (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 11, 2010)

TWO housemate's will be evicted on Friday.

I am sorry Katia, I wanted you to stay and Heidi to go, but I am going to have to sacrifice you to save sov.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 11, 2010)

If sov goes, I am not going to watch it anymore.


----------



## strung out (Jan 11, 2010)

shit! no way!


----------



## strung out (Jan 11, 2010)

am pretty pissed off about that


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 11, 2010)

I am shocked. Shocked and appalled.


----------



## Scarlette (Jan 11, 2010)

What's ahppened? Is Sov out??


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 11, 2010)

milly molly said:


> What's ahppened? Is Sov out??



No, two of them have to go on Friday.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 11, 2010)

1st eviction *oddsflash!*

Katia: 1.4
Heidi: 4.0
Sov: 12.0

Not much money around yet, as friday is a long way away. I can't really see past Katia to go first, and Heidi WILL be gone by saturday one way or another. Sov has kicked-off today a bit, and with a double eviction has to be careful about being too 'visible' against the more anonymous Heidi.


----------



## gabi (Jan 11, 2010)

the chav and the fit russian are gonna get it on... sweet...


----------



## magneze (Jan 11, 2010)

Katia and Heidi are cert to go. Sov will be in the final with Vinnie and Stephen. Vinnie will win due to national institution status or some crap like that. I reckon.


----------



## snackhead (Jan 11, 2010)

It's gonna be painful when Katia finally tells him


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 11, 2010)

She just has. 

She has just said "we need to stop this".


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 11, 2010)

Better late than never. I think that was pretty decent.


----------



## blairsh (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh dear, he actually looks a bit gutted.

I wouldn't, shes an irratating bint


----------



## snackhead (Jan 11, 2010)

Jeez couldn't she have cleared the room first?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 11, 2010)

It's FINE.

COOL...


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 11, 2010)

I like the colour on the bedroom walls and Kats hat.


----------



## Libertad (Jan 11, 2010)

strung_out said:


> my mum went to school with stephanie beecham, so i might give her some support too



'cin ell, so did my mum


----------



## strung out (Jan 11, 2010)

in barnet?


----------



## Diamond (Jan 11, 2010)

This might be the making of Ivana in the house.


----------



## Libertad (Jan 11, 2010)

strung_out said:


> in barnet?



Gloucestershire


----------



## strung out (Jan 11, 2010)

Libertad said:


> Gloucestershire



i don't understand then. stephanie beacham went to secondary school in barnet. maybe she went to primary school in glos. i don't know.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 11, 2010)

He is SUCH a fuckn WANKER!!


----------



## snackhead (Jan 11, 2010)

That Baldwin's a bit of a tool isn't he?


----------



## Libertad (Jan 11, 2010)

Yep, they used to share a desk, so I reckon it was primary.


----------



## Liveist (Jan 11, 2010)

Baldwin = twat


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 11, 2010)

And Nicola needs to grow a pair


----------



## Libertad (Jan 11, 2010)

Baldwin's a poisonous little shite.


----------



## gabi (Jan 11, 2010)

Libertad said:


> Baldwin's a poisonous little shite.



Equally, the one with the massive chin is thick as fuck. I don't think she actually knew what 'selective memory' was.


----------



## Liveist (Jan 11, 2010)

Please get rid of Katia. As fit as she is she's served her purpose now, no need for her to be in there


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 11, 2010)

I would keep her if I could.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 11, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I would keep her if I could.



Aawwr Dilly


----------



## magneze (Jan 11, 2010)

"Ivana Trump? Ivana Trump? All right, everybody, put down your glasses, Ivana Trump!"


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 11, 2010)

Liveist said:


> Please get rid of Katia. As fit as she is she's served her purpose now, no need for her to be in there



This is hard on the eviction front. 2 to go. I would want heidi to stay hmmm. Sorry Sov. I'd like her to stay. Not fussed with Kat at all.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 11, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> This is hard on the eviction front. 2 to go. I would want heidi to stay hmmm. Sorry Sov. I'd like her to stay. Not fussed with Kat at all.



You are now on my shit list.


----------



## strung out (Jan 11, 2010)

i don't know how anyone could want heidi to stay tbh


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't know how anybody could want sov to leave


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 11, 2010)

gabi said:


> Equally, the one with the massive chin is thick as fuck. I don't think she actually knew what 'selective memory' was.



On her plus side, she'd be an absolute shoe in for Bo Selecta if it ever came back. Think of the money they'd save on prosthetics


----------



## Bunjaj Pali (Jan 11, 2010)

I liked Heidi's reasons for nominating Sov - I don't like her teeth


----------



## ska invita (Jan 11, 2010)

Just want to say that CBB is still a really good show -its normal BB thats the problem. The reason its better is:
1. Its has a bigger cross section of characters (like the first ever series)
2. It has a big cross section of ages
3. It doesnt last that long
4. its quite fun to see 'celebrities' suffer

scrap normal BB but keep CBB! Do you reckon endermol are reading this?


----------



## Bunjaj Pali (Jan 11, 2010)

ska invita said:


> Just want to say that CBB is still a really good show -its normal BB thats the problem. The reason its better is:
> 1. Its has a bigger cross section of characters (like the first ever series)
> 2. It has a big cross section of ages
> 3. It doesnt last that long
> ...



This


----------



## Libertad (Jan 12, 2010)

ska invita said:


> Do you reckon endermol are reading this?



Only *your* posts.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 12, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> You are now on my shit list.



I had a feeling you might pipe up haha. Wish she could stay. If Kat could just go then fair play. But I have to choose another.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 12, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> I had a feeling you might pipe up haha. Wish she could stay. If Kat could just go then fair play. But I have to choose another.



Heidi doesn't _do_ anything. She barely even gets out of bed.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 12, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Heidi doesn't _do_ anything. She barely even gets out of bed.



Ok that is true but I feel she gives more funny moments than sov does.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 12, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> Ok that is true but I fe she gives more funny moments than sov does.



Like what? 

She is rubbish.


----------



## strung out (Jan 12, 2010)

and she looks like her face is melting


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 12, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Like what?
> 
> She is rubbish.



She has funny moments with Vinnie and comes out with other stuff. She is also pretty honest speaking too. 

It's a real hard one anyway. I just wish it was one person going.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 12, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> She has funny moments with Vinnie and comes out with other stuff. She is also pretty honest speaking too.
> 
> It's a real hard one anyway. I just wish it was one person going.



I can't see her doing anything more in the time she will be in there. I can't even see her getting out bed that much. She has to go.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 12, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I can't see her doing anything more in the time she will be in there. I can't even see her getting out bed that much. She has to go.



I do hope you are wrong but I am pretty sure, even though I want another to stay. sov will be safe


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 12, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I can't see her doing anything more in the time she will be in there. I can't even see her getting out bed that much. She has to go.



I'd imagine after wanting to leave BB have cut a deal with her to avoid a walkout - stay until friday, you'll get your fee and we'll guarantee you'll be evicted. 
I can't see any other reason for a double eviction this early.


----------



## han (Jan 12, 2010)

As much as I like Heidi and find her funny, I want her to go.

It doesn't really come across that she's doing NOTHING to help out in the house (though she is in bed all the time). That must be really annoying for other people, so yeah, she should go.


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 12, 2010)

han said:


> As much as I like Heidi and find her funny, I want her to go.
> 
> It doesn't really come across that she's doing NOTHING to help out in the house (though she is in bed all the time). That must be really annoying for other people, so yeah, she should go.



Didn't I read somewhere that she got a serious drug problem AND her brother drowned in a tragic accident not long before the show? If so, there's no way they should have let her in, whether or not she said she was up to it.


----------



## han (Jan 12, 2010)

Yelkcub said:


> Didn't I read somewhere that she got a serious drug problem AND her brother drowned in a tragic accident not long before the show? If so, there's no way they should have let her in, whether or not she said she was up to it.



If that's the case, then no way should she have been let on.

She does seem really, really troubled.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 12, 2010)

han said:


> If that's the case, then no way should she have been let on.
> 
> She does seem really, really troubled.



and nikki didn't a few years ago or kermal or marcus for that matter...

being slightly mentally disturbed is all part and parcel of the show...


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 12, 2010)

I sometimes think I'm watching a different show to some of you. Where is the evidence that she is troubled ? Ok she spends a lot of time in bed and is pretty straight talking but troubled ??


----------



## trevhagl (Jan 12, 2010)

just thought i'd pop up and say WHY ARE YOU WATCHING SHITE LIKE THIS? Life's too short


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 12, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> *I sometimes think I'm watching a different show to some of you.* Where is the evidence that she is troubled ? Ok she spends a lot of time in bed and is pretty straight talking but troubled ??



The thread has been trolled to shit.
Does not reflect what is going on.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 12, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> I sometimes think I'm watching a different show to some of you. Where is the evidence that she is troubled ? Ok she spends a lot of time in bed and is pretty straight talking but troubled ??



you think that it's the sign of a healthy mind to stay in bed all the time be grumpy and down on most things?

not to mention her own confessions of previous drug abuse her recent death in the family and of course finally her near addiction to appearing on reality tv shows... 

not signs of a healthy mind...

London BB castings on 6 and 7th feb for those who are interested...


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 12, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> The thread has been trolled to shit.
> Does not reflect what is going on.




By who ?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 12, 2010)

trevhagl said:


> just thought i'd pop up and say WHY ARE YOU WATCHING SHITE LIKE THIS? Life's too short



yeh lets all listen to OI instead.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 12, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> I sometimes think I'm watching a different show to some of you. Where is the evidence that she is troubled ? Ok she spends a lot of time in bed and is pretty straight talking but troubled ??



The beauty of this show is that you can have a room full of people all doing the same thing, and hundreds of different ways of interpreting it.

don't listen to sesquidepedian, he is just upset because this thread doesn't conform to the ideal amazing thread he has imagined.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 12, 2010)

trevhagl said:


> just thought i'd pop up and say WHY ARE YOU WATCHING SHITE LIKE THIS? Life's too short



yeh lets all listen to OI instead.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 12, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> The beauty of this show is that you can have a room full of people all doing the same thing, and hundreds of different ways of interpreting it.
> 
> don't listen to sesquidepedian, he is just upset because this thread doesn't conform to the ideal amazing thread he has imagined.



It's because you and a few others have pissed all over it.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 12, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> It's because you and a few others have pissed all over it.





Have you ever posted on a thread before? Sometimes people call each other divs and disagree. Honestly! I am not even joking. That happens. Its nothing to get upset about.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 12, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


>



Go and see a doctor.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 12, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Go and see a doctor.



I don't need to.


----------



## strung out (Jan 12, 2010)

stop playing games sesq


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 12, 2010)

poor sov. 

she is crying.



(((((sov)))))

I will make sure you stay, I promise.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 12, 2010)

that bloke baldwin is such a fucking wanker.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 12, 2010)

Stephen is truly mental. He just said Nicola is an actual evil person.

Can _anybody_ else see that?


----------



## colacubes (Jan 12, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> that bloke baldwin is such a fucking wanker.



He is an absolute utter cock.


----------



## Liveist (Jan 12, 2010)

Baldwin is a prick. Even Vinnie wasn't buying the whole 'Nicola is evil' bollocks


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 12, 2010)

I always try and see the opposite point of view, but I really really really cant see that.


----------



## Looby (Jan 12, 2010)

Sov is doing my head in today, she's being really rude!


----------



## tarannau (Jan 12, 2010)

Oh shut up Sov. You're 24, not 14.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 12, 2010)

yeh but she knows it.


----------



## aqua (Jan 12, 2010)

tonight sov is coming across like a stupid little girl and I want to punch her


----------



## strung out (Jan 12, 2010)

i think i love her


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 12, 2010)

I cant even really defend her, and you all know I would if I could.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 12, 2010)

fucks sake. Why can't they just pick a time and stick to it? I'm watching on the +1 then.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 12, 2010)

Damn. I thought it was on at 10 and did something needlessly social instead. 

What did I miss, is there anywhere I can catch up and is ageism fair game then?


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 12, 2010)

drag0n said:


> fucks sake. Why can't they just pick a time and stick to it? I'm watching on the +1 then.



Right with you pissed me off too


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 12, 2010)

trevhagl said:


> just thought i'd pop up and say WHY ARE YOU WATCHING SHITE LIKE THIS? Life's too short



You have to mention Orwell for maximum points, preferably in conjunction with the words "spinning" and "grave".


----------



## madamv (Jan 12, 2010)

nipsla said:


> He is an absolute utter cock.



He so is.

Going round trying to muster the troops against Nicki.  What an arse.  He actually made me swear out loud at the telly and I havent done that in a very long time.  Since Nick fuckface was on QT I think.

I aw'd at Jonas tonight.  He was all twitchy and nervy when he considered speaking to Kat.  Aw.  He is hurtin'. 

On a plus side, nice to see Sisqo (sp?) being all chilled and totally sensible.  I think he could really stay the course, he seems lovely.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 12, 2010)

madamv said:


> He so is.
> 
> Going round trying to muster the troops against Nicki.  What an arse.  He actually made me swear out loud at the telly and I havent done that in a very long time.  Since Nick fuckface was on QT I think.
> 
> ...



I thought that as well. It is a bad situation - but bear in mind it is one that he created. It was bound to happen.


----------



## madamv (Jan 12, 2010)

He did...  but he didnt create the rather crappy push away did he?   It was all rather lame lets face it....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 12, 2010)

jonas=wankah
sov=moanah
baldwin=loonah


----------



## Bunjaj Pali (Jan 12, 2010)

Alex Reid admitting he can be a bit of a prick was well funny. "I'm a joker. I'm Alex Reid. Alex fucking Reid" Quite like him actually


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 12, 2010)

madamv said:


> He did...  but he didnt create the rather crappy push away did he?   It was all rather lame lets face it....



very very lame.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 13, 2010)

I apologise to Username Dillinger4 with regards to my,
"Go and see a doctor" comment.
It was spiteful,personal and unnecessary.


----------



## strung out (Jan 13, 2010)

good man


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 13, 2010)

thank you. 

I also apologize for taking the piss. 

I just take the piss, its nothing personal. 

Maybe I have trolled a little bit, but I don't mean to be malicious or anything. Sometimes it is just going to happen. 

peace


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 13, 2010)

madamv said:


> Going round trying to muster the troops against Nicki.  What an arse.


Innit. Nasty little trog. All good and holy until you disagree or question....then knives are out. Pfft.


----------



## Libertad (Jan 13, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> I apologise to Username Dillinger4 with regards to my,
> "Go and see a doctor" comment.
> It was spiteful,personal and unnecessary.



Fair play, you don't see that very often.


----------



## han (Jan 13, 2010)

Bunjaj Pali said:


> Alex Reid admitting he can be a bit of a prick was well funny. "I'm a joker. I'm Alex Reid. Alex fucking Reid" Quite like him actually



I really like him. He's a kind, genuine man. A bit thick, like, but that's not really important, is it!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 13, 2010)

Hold on, I thought that Pete Burns had already had a go. They can't have him in twice can they?


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 13, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> I apologise to Username Dillinger4 with regards to my,
> "Go and see a doctor" comment.
> It was spiteful,personal and unnecessary.



Sorry I need some directions please. I was looking for the internet?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 13, 2010)

> ''I'm just thinking, you know what could guarantee you staying in? What do you reckon? Just think how popular it would be?
> 
> Ivanova, who faces eviction on Friday, replied: ''What are you talking about?''
> Reid, who hit the headlines after dating Jordan, continued: ''Just think, romance on a celebrity TV show, you could win it. You could be the new Peter and Katie.''
> ...



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/6976782/Katia-Ivanova-in-tears-in-Big-Brother-house-over-Ronnie-Wood-slur.html

I feel really sorry for Kat. She is going to be defined by this to some extent for the rest of her life. She is never going to be just Kat, she is always going to be defined by being somebodies boyfriend.



 I hope one day, somehow, in a quiet non-public kind of way, she comes into her own.


----------



## girasol (Jan 13, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> poor sov.
> 
> she is crying.
> 
> ...



I missed it last night, why is sov crying?  

bless her cotton socklets!


----------



## tarannau (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't have that much sympathy for Kat in the slightest. Her career in this country basically seems to have been acting as a hostess, basically enticing men into paying well over the odds for drinks and then getting suspiciously easily involved with older, prosperous gentlemen

She's made her own bed to a large extent, including choosing the cash to appear in 'Celebrity' Big Brother. 

Sov's crying because she's a stunted sulky teen probably.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 13, 2010)

tarannau said:


> I don't have that much sympathy for Kat in the slightest. Her career in this country basically seems to have been acting as a hostess, basically enticing men into paying well over the odds for drinks and then getting suspiciously easily involved with older, prosperous gentlemen
> 
> She's made her own bed to a large extent, including choosing the cash to appear in 'Celebrity' Big Brother.
> 
> Sov's crying because she's a stunted sulky teen probably.



I don't think there is anything necessarily wrong with the first bit, but I cant really argue with the second.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 13, 2010)

Iemanja said:


> I missed it last night, why is sov crying?
> 
> bless her cotton socklets!



I am racking my brains and I truly cannot remember.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't think there's anything morally wrong, but of course Kat's defined by her relationships with others.

That's how she's earned her money in the past and how she gained her fame after all. There's an inevitability about the way she's judged.

I really disappointed with Sov. I heard bad things about her from folks I like, but she's really lived down to their predictions as an immature pain in the arse.


----------



## tommers (Jan 13, 2010)

they really should just keep CBB going.

This series is great.  I love the old people's home task, it's taken about 3 hours to turn them all into guards and prisoners.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't know if it it is sympathy I feel for Katia. She had made her own choices, even if she was not fully aware of the consequences of the powers that define those choices. 

I think what I feel is compassion for the situation she has found herself in. 

she might have made those choices in the past, but I think one of the reasons she might have gone into the house is to try to show that she is a person in her own right, not just the boyfriend of somebody famous. And then she found herself getting 'pulled' by Jonas....

I don't know. It all seems a bit sad. I would be sad if I was her. 

I am getting a bit disappointed with sov as well. 

I thought she would shine, but she isn't. I think she is showing a lot of the reasons why she has found it hard to get on in the music industry.


----------



## al (Jan 13, 2010)

madamv said:


> I aw'd at Jonas tonight.  He was all twitchy and nervy when he considered speaking to Kat.  Aw.  He is hurtin'.



he's a wet fucking blanket and needs to grow a pair...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 13, 2010)

al said:


> he's a wet fucking blanket and needs to grow a pair...



like I said somewhere earlier, he needs to MAN UP.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 13, 2010)

Yelkcub said:


> Sorry I need some directions please. I was looking for the internet?






Dillinger4 said:


> I am racking my brains and I truly cannot remember.


She was very hungry and I think she might be miffed that she has been nominated. I think it was Nicola who said "she is on a rollahcoastah at the moment".



tommers said:


> they really should just keep CBB going.


I think so too!


----------



## da3 (Jan 13, 2010)

The missus had this on the other night, i dont know who most of them are apart from vinnie and alex (and thats only because of the papers), i thought it was meant to be celebrities like people who the general population are aware of? didnt think much of the bird with black hair and big lips, ugly as sin lol!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 13, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> She is never going to be just Kat, she is always going to be defined by being somebodies boyfriend.


----------



## strung out (Jan 13, 2010)

i'd like her to be defined as being my girlfriend.

i hope my girlfriend doesn't read these forums


----------



## hektik (Jan 13, 2010)

da3 said:


> The missus had this on the other night, i dont know who most of them are apart from vinnie and alex (and thats only because of the papers), i thought it was meant to be celebrities like people who the general population are aware of? didnt think much of the bird with black hair and big lips, ugly as sin lol!



welcome to 2002. so glad you could join the conversation. up next: all they do is just sit there.


----------



## tommers (Jan 13, 2010)

strung_out said:


> i'd like her to be defined as being my girlfriend.
> 
> i hope my girlfriend doesn't read these forums



would you like her to be your boyfriend?


----------



## strung out (Jan 13, 2010)

i don't think so no


----------



## Diamond (Jan 13, 2010)

I just finished watching last night's episode on 4oD.

Sov was acting like a right tit. I'm surprised Vinnie or someone else didn't have a word with her.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 13, 2010)

Well I still like Sov. I get bratty when I'm hungry and don't think people like me. 

It's at 8pm tonight btw.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 13, 2010)

They're being cunts to poor old Kat. That's not very nice.

I'm massively upset with Vinne, Alex and Jonas now.


----------



## Libertad (Jan 13, 2010)

Wind 'em up and let 'em go Vinnie.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 13, 2010)

Libertad said:


> Wind 'em up and let 'em go Vinnie.



Innit. Then he turns it around and says it was all Alex. 

What a bunch of wankers. That felt so uncomfortable. Playground bullies.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 13, 2010)

I feel really bad for Kat. Am liking vinnie less and less.


----------



## gabi (Jan 13, 2010)

Car crash TV this

edit: hang on, why's alex in the house again?


----------



## Libertad (Jan 13, 2010)

gabi said:


> Car crash TV this



Good innit?


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 13, 2010)

Sov is going to make a well bate shoplifting old lady.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 13, 2010)

drag0n said:


> I feel really bad for Kat. Am liking vinnie less and less.



Me too. Both.


----------



## Libertad (Jan 13, 2010)

Beangate


----------



## gabi (Jan 13, 2010)

Libertad said:


> Good innit?



Nah. not a fan of bullying. that's a pretty vulnerable young person there at the mo. Now feeling almost totally isolated.


----------



## tommers (Jan 13, 2010)

yeah, that was shit.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jan 13, 2010)

Baldwin saying "the best thing to ever happen to Jonas was going to see Avatar" got a chuckle from me!  He's still a bit of a knobber though.


----------



## brix (Jan 13, 2010)

Nicky's still trying to work out what 'ides' means...

ETA 'nob'


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 13, 2010)

Is vinnie moaning about people moaning?


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 13, 2010)

Libertad said:


> Wind 'em up and let 'em go Vinnie.



Innit.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 13, 2010)

brix said:


> ETA 'nob'



That was brilliant - "not with a k'


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 13, 2010)

gabi said:


> Nah. not a fan of bullying. that's a pretty vulnerable young person there at the mo. Now feeling almost totally isolated.



She could get a job. I never watch it but the beauty of CBB seems to be that we own them.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 13, 2010)

drag0n said:


> I feel really bad for Kat. Am liking vinnie less and less.



Yeah, that was bad. Jonas was the worst though. He should have spoken up for Kat rather than undermine her.


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 13, 2010)

For a man who claims not to have read an English paper for 3 years is it strange Vinnie knew he was 5/2 to win etc.?


----------



## gabi (Jan 13, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> For a man who claims not to have read an English paper for 3 years is it strange Vinnie knew he was 5/2 to win etc.?



He could be a gambler. It was pretty prominent on most of the gambling sites.

Although yeh, I don't for a minute believe he doesn't read his own press...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 13, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> For a man who claims not to have read an English paper for 3 years is it strange Vinnie knew he was 5/2 to win etc.?



Yeah, that was curious. Some of the internet firms like paddy power did early prices on rumoured runners, but I don't know if people like Katia (who he knew was an outsider) were on there at that stage. Mind you, doesn't take a genius to know that Katia would be long odds...

Either that or he's got an iphone in there loaded up with Betfair mobile. It wouldn't surprise me. Perhaps he's waiting for the right moment to bet against himself and walk out.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 13, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> Baldwin saying "the best thing to ever happen to Jonas was going to see Avatar" got a chuckle from me!


This show really is funny - gets more laughs from me than anything else on the box. They're quite a good bantering bunch compared to other series in the past.


trevhagl said:


> just thought i'd pop up and say WHY ARE YOU WATCHING SHITE LIKE THIS? Life's too short


For the reason above

By the way, my prediction as to who stays is Sov - the kind of people who can be arsed to vote will relate to her more than the others. Its interesting that Sov + Kat both made the shortlist to get voted out. Christ on a bike - you've got a bible bashing nutcase like Steven reading the bible out loud for hours on end, and he still makes the grade.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm actually really annoyed that two are being evicted on friday.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 14, 2010)

drag0n said:


> I'm actually really annoyed that two are being evicted on friday.



Yeah same here. Well annoyed with that. I think as someone said previously on here it might be because someone wants to leave. Either way I think someone new will be in the house next week. 

I wish channel 4 would also make their mind up on what time they are going to broadcast the show every night and stick to it. I went to the pub thinking it was on at 10pm and then whammo got back couldn't watch it on plus one or channel 4 as slumdog was on. 

Cheers. 

Sounds like I missed a good one too. Looks like I would have finally seem Vinnie's true bullying ways.

What time is it on tonight ? 5pm ???


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 14, 2010)

I was thinking about this all last night.

For the first few days I really liked everyone. No one seemed to have any bad points, all were laid back, pretty sensible, and it was kinda nice to watch.

Then over the past few days it's turned into something a bit sinister. I don't like it.

I was trying to think who is left who still seems to be like the person they were when they came in, and the only one I can think of is Sisqo, with Dane as a possibility too. 

What a shame. 

I hereby stake my interest in Sisqo winning. He's such a showman, and makes me grin.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 14, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I was thinking about this all last night.
> 
> For the first few days I really liked everyone. No one seemed to have any bad points, all were laid back, pretty sensible, and it was kinda nice to watch.
> 
> Then over the past few days it's turned into something a bit sinister. I don't like it.


This is what the whole pyshcological manipulation of the show is about. The crossword task yesterday was brilliant - getting housmates to excitedely shout out what how they ahd bad mouthed aother housemates in private, without a thought as to the consequences was incredibely effective. What did i call her? slag? fool? bitch? whore? oh yeah i called her a cunt! put that in! 

Its important to remember we see an entertaining 50mins highlight show - the reality of it is much harder - bright lights, no privacy, little food, etc etc. brings out the worst in anyone.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 14, 2010)

zomgz, I'd never thought of any of that lol111eleventy!!1



Yes, I know all that. At what point should any of that force me to change my emotional response to the people in there?


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 14, 2010)

I saw Brian Belo in Old Compton Street yesterday. Sitting in the window of a cafe by himself reading the Daily Star..


----------



## ska invita (Jan 14, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> zomgz, I'd never thought of any of that lol111eleventy!!1
> 
> Yes, I know all that. At what point should any of that force me to change my emotional response to the people in there?


All im saying is that how it always goes innit. all rosey at first, and then a chinese water torture destroys the veneer. not asking you to change, just pointing out that this exactly what happens everytime and it is deliberate. was suprised you thought it worth mentioning, so thought it warranted explaining


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 14, 2010)

Oooh look. It's on.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 14, 2010)

I've finally figured out who Stephen sounds like - Dr. Evil in Austin Powers. "Right now you're a frickin' tossed salad, dude". Lol.


----------



## blairsh (Jan 14, 2010)

Jesus christ that Alex bloke is fucking stupid _and_ annoying, and now hes argueing with Baldwin!


----------



## madamv (Jan 14, 2010)

Mr V is watching Hellboy 2 so its being plussed for me...

Anything extra exciting so far?


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 14, 2010)

Vinnie,"We've all crossdresssed.. but we dont say we're cross dressers"


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 14, 2010)

A great story from Heidi about nearly being shanked in prison for being "in the middle of a dildo deal that went wrong".

I hope Sov and Kat go on friday, and she changes her mind and stays.


----------



## gabi (Jan 14, 2010)

madamv said:


> Mr V is watching Hellboy 2 so its being plussed for me...
> 
> Anything extra exciting so far?



They spun that 'you're only famous because you're shagging someone famous' thing back round on the cunt... smirk duly gone 

the fit russian missed it unfortunately


----------



## smokedout (Jan 14, 2010)

drag0n said:


> Vinnie,"We've all crossdresssed.. but we dont say we're cross dressers" :d



struck me as nasty homophobic bullying


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 14, 2010)

gabi said:


> They spun that 'you're only famous because you're shagging someone famous' thing back round on the cunt... smirk duly gone
> 
> the fit russian missed it unfortunately



It's the other way around.
That conversation just broadcast happened first.

This feels like a rehash of yesterdays show.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 14, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> A great story from Heidi about nearly being shanked in prison for being "in the middle of a dildo deal that went wrong".
> 
> I hope Sov and Kat go on friday, and she changes her mind and stays.



I am so close to agreeing with you, after that story.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 14, 2010)

smokedout said:


> struck me as nasty homophobic bullying


The age dynamic is quite interesting. I didn't like that conversation, was just imagining a tabloid headline for vinnie - especially considering the content of lecturing alex on managing the press etc.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 14, 2010)

I love this dynamic that is playing out over cooking dinner.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 14, 2010)

Also, sov is SO stroppy that it is gone past the point of being irritating and become endearing again.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 14, 2010)

I think Alex is in love with Vinnie.


----------



## strung out (Jan 14, 2010)

i quite like dane


----------



## gabi (Jan 14, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> It's the other way around.
> That conversation just broadcast happened first.
> 
> This feels like a rehash of yesterdays show.



Eh?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 14, 2010)

its kind of like watching a nature program. 

Or the planet of the apes, but without any humans in it.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 14, 2010)

I like that sov doesn't care. I want her to stay in just to piss them off for a bit longer.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 14, 2010)

I need the live feed to know who does all the washing up.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 14, 2010)

First eviction (ie who gets evicted with the highest %) *oddsflash!*

Katia: 1.42
Heidi: 5.20
Sov: 6.00

Sov's recent kamikaze charge and Katia's isolation by the group has meant that there's life in this eviction yet. I'd pesonally still expect Katia to go first, but if Sov sticks with her Kevin the teenager impression she may find herself second - or even first - out the door.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 14, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Also, sov is SO stroppy that it is gone past the point of being irritating and become endearing again.


Yeah.


Dillinger4 said:


> I like that sov doesn't care. I want her to stay in just to piss them off for a bit longer.


Yeah.


----------



## madamv (Jan 14, 2010)

gabi said:


> Eh?



Thats what I thought but because I am not watching, I wasnt sure...

I look forward to watching it in a bit when the fucking film has finished


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 14, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> First eviction (ie who gets evicted with the highest %) *oddsflash!*
> 
> Katia: 1.42
> Heidi: 5.20
> ...



Yep,the two of them are like Kevin and Perry.
Or Bevis and Butthead.
(Without the humour.)


----------



## gabi (Jan 14, 2010)

madamv said:


> Thats what I thought but because I am not watching, I wasnt sure...
> 
> I look forward to watching it in a bit when the fucking film has finished



I'm a bit lost 

The group attacked Alex en masse over his right to be in the house, ie shagging jordan... he visibly crumpled

The attack on the fit Russian happened yesterday, or so i thought.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 14, 2010)

Missed a bit. What did Ivana do?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 14, 2010)

gabi said:


> I'm a bit lost
> 
> The group attacked Alex en masse over his right to be in the house, ie shagging jordan... he visibly crumpled
> 
> The attack on the fit Russian happened yesterday, or so i thought.



I might be wrong but i'm sure that conversation happened first.
(Watched live feed.)
Then the cage fighter did his thing re Katya later.


----------



## madamv (Jan 14, 2010)

@ Gabi....It did...   Certainly previous to today.   They dont usually move days about when putting the show together...

You got summat a bit wrong there Ses???


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 14, 2010)

I missed that.

But its kind of interesting that Ivana has not really become the 'matriarch' figure that she was made out to be.


----------



## snackhead (Jan 14, 2010)

Alex "I wasn't gonna talk about that but..." Reid is killing me


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 14, 2010)

madamv said:


> @ Gabi....It did...   Certainly previous to today.   They dont usually move days about when putting the show together...
> 
> *You got summat a bit wrong there Ses???*



Maybe 
They might be fucking with us.
My mind has gone numb.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 14, 2010)

Have they locked Sisqo in a cupboard today? 

-edit: phew it's ok, just spotted him sat behind Stephanie


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 14, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Have they locked Sisqo in a cupboard today?
> 
> -edit: phew it's ok, just spotted him sat behind Stephanie


I think he said Alex was a "jack of all trades and master of none" earlier.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 14, 2010)

Sov has purple hairdye! Hope it makes her stop whinging  


.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 14, 2010)

snackhead said:


> Alex "I wasn't gonna talk about that but..." Reid is killing me



They're killing him, now he's about to find god!


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 14, 2010)

They should have put a scientologist in there for alex.


----------



## gabi (Jan 14, 2010)

I love the baldwin. He's gold


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 14, 2010)

this is crazy.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 14, 2010)

Stephen and Alex look close to setting up a Waco-style compound in the chill-out room. This is a troubling development.


----------



## gabi (Jan 14, 2010)

*that* was the galloway/catsuit/milk moment


----------



## strung out (Jan 14, 2010)

so is alex joining the god squad?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 14, 2010)

strung_out said:


> so is alex joining the god squad?



yeh. he is born again.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 14, 2010)

Alex cracks me up, there's nothing in there.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 14, 2010)

Cage man is about to cry.
Classic stuff.

Baldwin is a rock !


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 14, 2010)

is it safe to peek through my fingers again?


----------



## Bunjaj Pali (Jan 14, 2010)

man this is such good TV. Is he gonna come out a full on bible basher?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 14, 2010)

Bunjaj Pali said:


> man this is such good TV. Is he gonna come out a full on bible basher?



is he fuck.


----------



## snackhead (Jan 14, 2010)

Reid is soooo dumped, will probably be by twitter this time


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 14, 2010)

"Hallelujah."


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 14, 2010)

I just wish Baldwin had done a cheeky little wink to the camera after that. Would have been legendary.


----------



## Bunjaj Pali (Jan 14, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Stephen and Alex look close to setting up a Waco-style compound in the chill-out room. This is a troubling development.


----------



## snackhead (Jan 14, 2010)

Nothing yet 

http://twitter.com/misskatieprice


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 14, 2010)

snackhead said:


> Nothing yet
> 
> http://twitter.com/misskatieprice



Probably still on the phone to her lawyer.

That was a good show tonight.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 15, 2010)

Beecham is snoring like a horse with a loudhailer.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 15, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> A great story from Heidi about nearly being shanked in prison for being "in the middle of a dildo deal that went wrong".


I missed that! 


Orangesanlemons said:


> I hope Sov and Kat go on friday, and she changes her mind and stays.


Me too. 



gabi said:


> *that* was the galloway/catsuit/milk moment


Yup! 



Orangesanlemons said:


> I just wish Baldwin had done a cheeky little wink to the camera after that. Would have been legendary.


LOL


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 15, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Sov has purple hairdye! Hope it makes her stop whinging
> 
> 
> .



don't post from your iphone again until you've got rid of that that crapola advert ... 

learn to use and configure your technology or be banned from it...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 15, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> "Hallelujah."




clearly you meant 


The Leonard Cohen original is the only one worth listening too...

that being said alex is a prize arse...

Hedi needs to go and go first deflate that nasty shitty ego of hers followed by kat.

Sov has been good entertainment.

Vinnie is becoming more and more of an arse as he falls under the clutches of Stephenie which has a turn of the sinister about it really what with his work class lad turned toff act he's had since his acting career started... 

his true colours and clearly his repulsion of his former working class roots are painfully obvious in his dislike and snide actions against sov...

I also like the fact that he's bitching about juvenile behaviour and yet of course was know for some pretty immature stunts in his day...


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 15, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> don't post from your iphone again until you've got rid of that that crapola advert ...
> 
> learn to use and configure your technology or be banned from it...



Oh go puff your chest out elsewhere you tiresome fukn oaf. I was playing with the new app. and I do believe I don't need your whiny ass permission to do so  Get over it.


----------



## g force (Jan 15, 2010)

Sisqoo FTW....every home should have a small, well-mannered and funny dancer in it


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 15, 2010)

I like Sisqo so far


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 15, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Oh go puff your chest out elsewhere you tiresome fukn oaf. I was playing with the new app. and I do believe I don't need your whiny ass permission to do so  Get over it.





forum rules

2. No advertising of any kind. We are not interested in hearing about your company/website/club/product/new song/gig/glowing rave underpants. This is a non-profit, community discussion forum, not a free advertising resource and offenders will be booted off.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 15, 2010)

Shit, you're a bossy bore.
I have already done that as I read about other ppl using the app. Amazing eh? That I can do something like that on my own without your fukn guidance.

My first post was excitement due to using a new app. so fuck off.



Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand back to CBB...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 15, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Shit, you're a bossy bore.
> I have already done that as I read about other ppl using the app. Amazing eh? That I can do something like that on my own without your fukn guidance.
> 
> My first post was excitement due to using a new app. so fuck off.
> ...



clearly you can't do something on your own or you'd have configured it... and of course needed to read about others using the app before using it... that's following not leading...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 15, 2010)

g force said:


> Sisqoo FTW....every home should have a small, well-mannered and funny dancer in it



This.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 15, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> forum rules


Junior Mod. How sweet.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 15, 2010)

> I'm Trisexual


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 15, 2010)

I noticed him slipping that one in


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 15, 2010)

g force said:


> Sisqoo FTW....every home should have a small, well-mannered and funny dancer in it



I want to adopt him.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 15, 2010)

I quite like Dane. I remember when he got murdered on never mind the buzzcocks a while back. It seems that he really didn't deserve it.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 15, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I noticed him slipping that one in



Badoom TsH! ?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 15, 2010)

What the hell was that bit I just caught at the end with the boxer and baldwin? 
What are they doing? 
What?


----------



## tarannau (Jan 15, 2010)

'and clearly his repulsion of his former working class roots are painfully obvious in his dislike and snide actions against sov.'

Er, carrying on trying hard Garf. 

I think he's more annoyed with Sov because she's a lazy, spoilt brat who spends here time sulking like a Kevin and Perry reject. 

Whatever you can say about Vinnie - and there's a fair bit to dislike - he's a fairly perceptive, transparent character who doesn't suffer fools easily. 

And Sov is a bit of a fool. She's done herself no favours in that house


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 15, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> What the hell was that bit I just caught at the end with the boxer and baldwin?
> What are they doing?
> What?



SaintStephen was saving him of course!


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 15, 2010)

Sov is being a stroppy little fuck again.
Beyond tedious.


----------



## Bunjaj Pali (Jan 15, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> that being said alex is a prize arse...



Nah Alex is cool. Seems a genuinely nice bloke and a little bit lost. 

I hope Kat goes. At least the other 2 nominees have got character, whatever you think of them.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 15, 2010)

If this was a horse race ;

Non Runners ;
Sov. (Didn't leave the stables.)
Katia. (Withdrawn,clearly doped.)
Cage Man. (Got stuck in the starting gates.Did well to find them.)

Also Rans ;
Trump.  (Carrying too much weight for this race,did you see her suitcase ?)
Page Three One. (If she started to gallop she could make some ground.)
Jonas. (Just hot air at the moment,needs to step on the gas.Seems to have a nagging parasite infection.)
Floss.  (Needs the whip,a lazy run so far but glimpses of brilliance.)
Dane. (Putting in a quite run,could still catch the chasing pack.A dark horse.)

Chasing Pack ; 
Beecham. (Falling back,snoring as she does so. A class act but a race too far for this old nag.)
Sisqo.      (Pacing himself nicely,needs to show more.)
Baldwin.   (Running a great race,has the inside rail.)

Front Runner.
Vinnie.     (Going so fast he could trip over himself.)


----------



## Diamond (Jan 15, 2010)

That's a pretty fair assessment.

I wonder if the producers of the show will find an excuse to give the housemates some luxuries after the eviction.

They've had some tough tasks this week and along with Heidi et al fucking up their supplies last weekend, the house has looked like a pretty unpleasant place to be.


----------



## Grandma Death (Jan 15, 2010)

I have to say I'm really enjoying this CBB. Its as good as the Galloway series. When the celebs were doing the crossword I nearly pissed myself laughing.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 15, 2010)

I don't want Sov to be evicted. She's been cleaning today (they all have) and there's been a house meeting about food as far as I can gather. That wont be shown until saturday. Plus I read on digital spy that her mum is terminally ill.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 15, 2010)

First eviction *oddsflash!*

Katia: 1.13
Heidi: 8.40
Sov: 8.60

Katia's poll data suggests she's utterly gone (tonight's edit isn't kind to her either), but it's too close to call between Heidi and Sov. A few cheers for Sov can't hide the fact that she's been a lot more visible than Heidi this week.

'Citin'


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 15, 2010)

Ok, i've just seen the Neanderthal fella's conversion to Christianity - I'm in!


*runs around trying to catch up*


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks to Heidi I now have an image of Vinnie bombing round the M25 in a Ford Escort threatening to shoot himself whilst being followed by a phalanx of police and sky news.. OJ Simpson without murdering his wife, my arse


----------



## gabi (Jan 15, 2010)

Christ. watching this I remember I went to the very first final eviction, what ten years ago? my gf's sister was the liason person who had to take care of the evictee after so we had 'backstage' passes. Woohoo!  Was it craig who won? can't remember. altho i was strangely starstruck (i was young).

I can confirm all those fucking signs are produced by endemol staff, or they were then anyway. You were offered one on the way in..


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 15, 2010)

Boos for Heidi
Lots of boos for Katia, 
Mixed cheers and boos for Sov (a little bit more cheers than boos)


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 15, 2010)

It's a hells kitchen !


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 15, 2010)

cornedbeefgate.


----------



## gabi (Jan 15, 2010)

Lotsa facepalming going on here...


----------



## madzone (Jan 15, 2010)

Jesus, but Vinnie's contrary


----------



## Looby (Jan 15, 2010)

I've switched it off, I can't be arsed to watch it.   What is happening to me?


----------



## madzone (Jan 15, 2010)

Stephen Baldwin is mentally ill.

Fact.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 15, 2010)

Baldwin and Cage Man are car crash tv.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 15, 2010)

Alex is going to cry!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 15, 2010)

Alex looks like he is really struggling.


----------



## gabi (Jan 15, 2010)

i havent stopped lolling since this fucking thing started


----------



## magneze (Jan 15, 2010)

What. The. Fuck. Baldwin is incredible. He could win if he keeps this up.


----------



## madzone (Jan 15, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Alex is going to cry!


 So would I faced with that freak, tbf.


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 15, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Alex looks like he is really struggling.



I think he struggles with any question that requires a definitive answer.. it's brainache.

'Sorry if I bummed you out'


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 15, 2010)

madzone said:
			
		

> Stephen Baldwin is mentally ill.
> 
> Fact.



I reckon he might be...


----------



## Looby (Jan 15, 2010)

Maybe I should be watching...


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 15, 2010)

Fuck me, that Neanderthal fella looks confused.


----------



## gabi (Jan 15, 2010)

madzone said:


> So would I faced with that freak, tbf.



I love baldwin. Showing his experience here.

I'd love him to win. But. Dane's got in the bag. He's a totally nice dude which usually works.


----------



## madamv (Jan 15, 2010)

I love Davinas gloves


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm not going to miss Davina.


----------



## madamv (Jan 15, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> I've switched it off, I can't be arsed to watch it.   What is happening to me?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 15, 2010)

Katia is going to be first out. She is going to get really badly booed. I feel sorry for her.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jan 15, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Katia is going to be first out. She is going to get really badly booed. I feel sorry for her.



why are they booing her, isn't the audience mainly girls her age, wouldn't they feel sorry for her after what was said to her the other night? (I did).


----------



## Looby (Jan 15, 2010)

madamv said:


>



I know, wtf??? Do you have cystitis btw?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 15, 2010)

oooo I liked that little moment between Jonas and Katia


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 15, 2010)

Is Katia still with Ron Wood?

*catching up*


----------



## madzone (Jan 15, 2010)

drag0n said:


> I'm not going to miss Davina.


 I hate her


----------



## gabi (Jan 15, 2010)

Pretty clear here that the chav is gonna stay.

The pimp and the fit russian are gone, according to betfair anyway.


----------



## tommers (Jan 15, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Is Katia still with Ron Wood?
> 
> *catching up*




no, she left him after he attacked her.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 15, 2010)

fuck me, full-on nutter.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm female but pretty sure I also grow a beard when Baldwin talks.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 15, 2010)

our cat grew a beard.

and he's dead


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 15, 2010)

We have to wait


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 15, 2010)

I feel really bad for Katia.


----------



## madzone (Jan 15, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> We have to wait


 I've got to go to bed, I'll miss it


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 15, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I feel really bad for Katia.


i bet you want to give her a "special" cuddle innit


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 15, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i bet you want to give her a "special" cuddle innit



yeh, with my DICK.


----------



## gabi (Jan 15, 2010)

Jesus that russian chick's fit. Who the fuck would evict her?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 15, 2010)

gabi said:


> Jesus that russian chick's fit. Who the fuck would evict her?



I would evict her in the face.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 15, 2010)

gabi said:


> Jesus that russian chick's fit. Who the fuck would evict her?


The ultime in being led by your cock.

But no one can tell you that. You have to crash and burn to learn.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 15, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> Maybe I should be watching...



Course you should!


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 15, 2010)

Thank fuck Coma Girl is out.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 15, 2010)

Jonas looks in no way gutted.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 15, 2010)

It's saved him from a very great fall.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 15, 2010)

Poor girl.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 15, 2010)

Phew!

Heard a lot of chatter about who's out next, still nothing really confirmed tho.

BOOOOOOOO!!!!! Poor Katia. Just a sweet waitress who liked to put it about a bit really. No need for a crucifixion imho.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 15, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Phew!
> 
> Heard a lot of chatter about who's out next, still nothing really confirmed tho.
> 
> BOOOOOOOO!!!!! Poor Katia. Just a sweet waitress who liked to put it about a bit really. No need for a crucifixion imho.



I agree.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 15, 2010)

She looks really sad to me.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 15, 2010)

She is a parasite.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 15, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> She is a parasite.



I am just glad you are wrong about most things.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 15, 2010)

Katia evicted with 44.66% of the vote. Not even close.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 15, 2010)

I have no problem with Katia. She got 44.66% of the vote I hear.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 15, 2010)

Let's hope the stroppy fucker is out next.


----------



## killer b (Jan 15, 2010)

Davina is such a cunt. What a depressing interview...


----------



## gabi (Jan 15, 2010)

I'd love to see that davina woman just. like. die. 

Eurggggh. She makes me want to kill a baby.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 15, 2010)

you got any last minute odds, O&L?


----------



## gabi (Jan 15, 2010)

killer b said:


> Davina is such a cunt. What a depressing interview...



She's utterly repulsive innit. Imagine if she was slung into the house, voted off and then asked 'so - do you think you were only in the house because EVERYONE wants to hold your head in a toilet until you stop breathing'?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 15, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> you got any last minute odds, O&L?



Markets now suspend just after the lines close I'm afraid - people were getting their fingers burned not knowing the late evictions weren't live.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 15, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am just glad you are wrong about most things.





Sesquipedalian said:


> Let's hope the stroppy fucker is out next.


----------



## gabi (Jan 15, 2010)

Books are closed. I've got a shedload on the pimp going out at next to nothin


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 15, 2010)

I wonder if people will be nicer about Sov if they think she's popular.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 15, 2010)

What the fuck is wrong with the idiots who vote on this show ? 

Sonic The Hedgehog survives,let's hope she destroys herself.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 15, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> What the fuck is wrong with the idiots who vote on this show ?
> 
> Sonic The Hedgehog survives,let's hope she destroys herself.



You are the idiot, sov is brilliant.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 15, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> You are the idiot, sov is brilliant.



She is a thief,a liar and dumb as fuck.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 15, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am just glad you are wrong about most things.





Sesquipedalian said:


> She is a thief,a liar and dumb as fuck.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 15, 2010)

Heidi got her wish, out by saturday. Avoids a walk-out I guess.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 15, 2010)

Floss had moments of brilliance,big loss.


----------



## Liveist (Jan 15, 2010)

Heidi is fucking great


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 15, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> You are the idiot, sov is brilliant.




If she ever had the misfortune to read this thread she would take out a restraining order on you.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 15, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> If she ever had the misfortune to read this thread she would take out a restraining order on you.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 15, 2010)

Katia: 44.66%
Heidi: 28.60%
Sov: 26.74%

Quite close, but no cigar for Heidi.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 15, 2010)

I like her a lot.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 15, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> If she ever had the misfortune to read this thread she would take out a restraining order on you.



Lol.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 15, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Katia: 44.66%
> *Heidi: 28.60%
> Sov: 26.74%*
> 
> Quite close, but no cigar for Heidi.



Ouch !
That makes it even more painful.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 15, 2010)

Good double show.
It's beginning to bubble a bit,could be a cracking last two weeks.
Looking forward to the live feed 00.10 hrs.

Watching E4 now.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 15, 2010)

I am watching E4 as well. 

This bit of BB is always the bit I enjoy the least - I like the start and the end-game, but the middle is always a bit dull to me.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 15, 2010)

I do get very wound up about all this 

BBBM is better than it used to be.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 15, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> I do get very wound up about all this
> 
> BBBM is better than it used to be.



You think? I used to love it with Russell Brand on it, and it has been awful after that, especially when JACK FUCKING WHITEHALL presented it. I would rather have Davina than him.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 15, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am watching E4 as well.
> 
> This bit of BB is always the bit I enjoy the least - I like the start and the end-game, *but the middle is always a bit dull to me.*



That is where the action is !
Bet you are shit at chess.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 15, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> That is where the action is !
> Bet you are shit at chess.



haha! I say that now, but I do like the middle bit really. 

AND I AM QUITE GOOD AT CHESS ACTUALLY


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 15, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> You think? I used to love it with *Russell Brand* on it, and it has been awful after that, especially when *JACK FUCKING WHITEHALL* presented it. I would rather have Davina than him.



Russell "let me tell you that joke again" Bland,i always wanted to shout at him,
"It's not any fucking funnier." 

Think i must have stopped watching when the other nonentity hosted it.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 15, 2010)

I am getting the impression that we are going to disagree about _everything_, Sesquipedalian.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 15, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> haha! I say that now, but I do like the middle bit really.
> 
> *AND I AM QUITE GOOD AT CHESS ACTUALLY
> *



Across the board,i would crush you.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 15, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Russell "let me tell you that joke again" Bland,i always wanted to shout at him,
> "It's not any fucking funnier."
> 
> Think i must have stopped watching when the other nonentity hosted it.



Russell Brand _made_ that show. He made it what it is now.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 15, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am getting the impression that we are going to disagree about _everything_, Sesquipedalian.



That's your fault


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 15, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Across the board,i would crush you.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 15, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> That's your fault



That's one of the few things we can agree on.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 15, 2010)

this is cringeworthy.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 15, 2010)

this is so awful. poor girl.


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 15, 2010)

^^^ bless ..you guys are bonding on the sleb big brother thread...


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 15, 2010)

moonsi til said:


> ^^^ bless ..you guys are bonding on the sleb big brother thread...



Now i'm scared


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 15, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Now i'm scared



I'm not.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 15, 2010)

gabi said:


> Jesus that russian chick's fit. Who the fuck would evict her?


She's Kazakstani. I liked her in this show - she was quite quirky and whimsical - comes from having never worked a proper days work in her life. She's doing quite a good job of sleeping around for her supper mind.


Dillinger4 said:


> I used to love it with Russell Brand on it, and it has been awful after that, especially when JACK FUCKING WHITEHALL presented it. I would rather have Davina than him.


Best thing Russel B ever did I reckon - great telly. Jack Whitehall should be banned from life.


Bunjaj Pali said:


> Nah Alex is cool. Seems a genuinely nice bloke and a little bit lost.


Yeah, just a little. Im surprised he know what his name is. Maybe thats why he talks about himself in the third person. Ive never seen someone have less of a clue. Its people like him that keep fake time-share sellers in business. Fuck, when he gets out im going to find him and  get him involved in a pyramid scheme.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 15, 2010)

Well said Terry Christian.
To Floss ; 
"Why are you sat here and not Sov ?"


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 15, 2010)

moonsi til said:


> ^^^ bless ..you guys are bonding on the sleb big brother thread...



It's beautiful


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 15, 2010)

I hope CBB BM read my tweet out loud. pleaaaaaaaaaaaasee.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 16, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I hope CBB BM read my tweet out loud. pleaaaaaaaaaaaasee.



I was going to post a few mins ago about a text/tweet that went across the screen.
(Before the ad break.)
"I love Lady Sov hope she to wins."

Was that you ?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2010)

no! mine was about Katia.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2010)

I will donate a £5 to the server fund or something if anybody can find me a clip of Katia where she is sitting backwards on the sofa singing nonsense that sounded a bit like this: bipbapboopbabeebobipppp


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 16, 2010)

Should be a good live feed.
All up.
And the drinkers have booze.

It's already kicking off !

(Seems to be Sov's reaction to surviving that has sparked the flame.
Haven't seen it but they,Vinnie,Page 3,Dane,Cave Man,are suggesting it's her stroppy reaction to dodging eviction.)
Very rude it seems.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 16, 2010)

Can you believe this 
Sov has an internet/marketing campaign going on to help her win


----------



## al (Jan 16, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Can you believe this
> Sov has an internet/marketing campaign going on to help her win



awesome! what's the link?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 16, 2010)

al said:


> awesome! what's the link?




I don't know.
It's a young persons thing.(What's wrong with them ?)
Uni types trying to upset the rest of us. 

Defeat this capitalist trick


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 16, 2010)

Sov has just gone over the roof !


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 16, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Sov has just gone over the roof !



noooooooooooooo


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 16, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> noooooooooooooo



Sorry,my mistake...it was her ego that went over the roof !


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 16, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Sorry,my mistake...it was her ego that went over the roof !


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 16, 2010)

She has just admitted that she has a "Uni" thing going on to sway viewers/voters.
Get the cheating,lying,thieving fuck out of the house NOW


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 16, 2010)

Brilliant Sisco is telling her she is the "rat" of the House.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2010)

haven't watched any of this but have just stumbled across it. lady sovereign is the unholy lovechild of electrogirl and tribal princess


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2010)

I watched a few moments of it and didn't recognise a single one of the 'celebs'. Lady Sov was, err, interesting.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 16, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> She has just admitted that she has a "Uni" thing going on to sway viewers/voters.
> Get the cheating,lying,thieving fuck out of the house NOW


What are you on about? 

I'm enjoying late night sov and sisqo.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 16, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> haven't watched any of this but have just stumbled across it. *lady sovereign is the unholy lovechild of electrogirl and tribal princess*



Look !
I'm in enough trouble on this thread without you bringing Tribal into it 

I'm just enjoying watching Sov building herself up for a massive crash.

She should have walked tonight.

Floss is a massive loss.

This is even better...... Sov inflating herself.
Wait for the puncture !


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 16, 2010)

drag0n said:


> What are you on about?
> 
> I'm enjoying late night sov and sisqo.



She has admitted to Sisqo that she has an orchestrated campaign going on.
Her "Uni friends" are going to cause a revolution in da House 

She is next out.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2010)

i like her, but i've only seen her tonight with the sound turned down


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 16, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> haven't watched any of this but have just stumbled across it. lady sovereign is the unholy lovechild of electrogirl and tribal princess


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 16, 2010)

Keep ploughing Sov with booze, she's top entertainment when she comes out of her shell.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 16, 2010)

RaverDrew said:


> Keep ploughing Sov with booze, she's top entertainment when she comes out of her shell.



Well she has jumped into bed with Sisqo.
She needed to come out of her shell a week ago.
I'm not buying this Sov marketing campaign she has been a fucking disaster of a Housemate.

Get her OUT !


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Well she has jumped into bed with Sisqo.
> She needed to come out of her shell a week ago.
> I'm not buying this Sov marketing campaign she has been a fucking disaster of a Housemate.
> 
> Get her OUT !



you sound outraged. by the telly.


----------



## LDR (Jan 16, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> haven't watched any of this but have just stumbled across it. lady sovereign is the unholy lovechild of electrogirl and tribal princess


I caught a bit when I was channel surfing the other night and had a double take.  

I thought tribal princess was in the BB house.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 16, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> you sound outraged. by the telly.



Yes.
I don't watch much telly.
If these fuckers are going to be on the telly then they better stop moaning about it and start entertaining me 
(In a non fake fashion.)
Otherwise OUT !

(And it's not just on the telly is it ?
Sov has an orchestrated Internet campaign going on.
A kind of reverse RATM thing.  )

She will be out next eviction,so fuck her.

Has anyone coughed up real money for any of her stuff ?
Will you be going to her next concert ? 

Get Sonic The Hedgehog OUT !

Yes i do get a bit too wound up about these people.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 16, 2010)

editor said:


> I watched a few moments of it and didn't recognise a single one of the 'celebs'. Lady Sov was, err, interesting.



You didn't recognise Vinnie Jones ?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Yes.
> I don't watch much telly.
> If these fuckers are going to be on the telly then they better stop moaning about it and start entertaining me
> (In a non fake fashion.)
> ...



You do.

Sov is going to brilliant, and she is going to win, and there is _nothing_ you can do about it. Your anger is only blinding you to the truth. 



ALSO, she looks nothing like Sonic the hedgehog. If she looks like anybody, it is Sonics girlfriend, Amy.


----------



## whoha (Jan 16, 2010)

Did any one notice the similarity between Davina and Heidi ?
Thats what Davina might have looked like had she not cleaned up her act all those years ago.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 16, 2010)

I think Heidi's problem is not entirely successful surgery. Fwiw, I really liked Heidi's personality - haven't seen enough to know anything about  Ms Sov but she looks boring as hell atm.

There are most def some strong, interesting  characters in there, I wish I'd tuned in earlier.


----------



## madamv (Jan 16, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> haven't watched any of this but have just stumbled across it. lady sovereign is the unholy lovechild of electrogirl and tribal princess



Ha.  Love it!

I tuned to the live feed for five mins last night only to find Sov grumling about not being a dancer after being asked by BB to dance to the final song of the party.   

She is such a moany bunch of winge.   I love her. I hate her. I love her. I hate her.  She is chocolate, I hate to love her


----------



## Looby (Jan 16, 2010)

I watched this today. Vinnie is quite unpleasant isn't he? Kat came across really badly in her interview didn't she? You could tell Davina didn't like her.

Sean Lock said on 8/10 cats last night that seeing Ronnie Wood naked would be like looking at a box of KFC when you've chucked the chicken bones back in it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 16, 2010)

Davina was a patronising cunt, tbh. Kat doesn't really have a great deal of awareness, but that's due to the nature of her rise to 'fame'. Davina = nasty cock.

Vinnie has turned into the person I expected him to be from day 1: a snide, power-crazed cunt.


----------



## madamv (Jan 16, 2010)

Yeah, when I said to MrV that I was disappointed that Vinnie was being so mean to Alex earlier on in the series, he reminded me of what he was like as a footballer.  Its not unusual behavior according to him.

I wish Kat had spoken up for herself more rather than just that silly little laugh.  She didnt do herself any favours in thinking that a giggle made it all go away.   She is typical of some girls I went to school with, 'I'm pretty so all I have to do is giggle and bat my lashes and everyone does my bidding'.   Makes my blood boil so it does...


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 16, 2010)

It's kind of like Gorillas in the Mist.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 16, 2010)

So the HMs are currently nominating. Results will be revealed to them later today via a "special delivery" (could be anything really). Vinnie is mobilizing the troops against Sov, who would seem certain to be up unless there's an intervention from BB. As to the other nominees, your guess is probably as good as mine. Ivana maybe? Baldwin?

Either way, there's another eviction on monday.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2010)

Vinne must have really cared about that corned beef.

Thinking about who else might be nominated - baldwin, for example - I think sov might stay in a second time, if she is nominated. Wait and see who she is up against though.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 16, 2010)

I want someone to smack Vinnie in the face.

With a tin of corned beef.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I want someone to smack Vinnie in the face.
> 
> With a tin of corned beef.



I am with you on that, I am not keen on him at all. 

And also, if you think Katia's interview was bad, you should have seen CBB:BM. That was completely cringeworthy. They were all fucking well disgusting to her.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 16, 2010)

Dilli, I have just PMd you. It is crucial you read this. It is about Keele. And a dead person.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2010)

I already know, twitter keeps me updated.


----------



## trevhagl (Jan 16, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Vinne must have really cared about that corned beef.
> 
> Thinking about who else might be nominated - baldwin, for example - I think sov might stay in a second time, if she is nominated. Wait and see who she is up against though.



i thought someone like you would be on a shit thread like this ho ho


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 16, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> I watched this today. Vinnie is quite unpleasant isn't he? Kat came across really badly in her interview didn't she? You could tell Davina didn't like her.
> 
> Sean Lock said on 8/10 cats last night that *seeing Ronnie Wood naked would be like looking at a box of KFC when you've chucked the chicken bones back in it. *



Yeah,i wonder what Katya saw in the geriatric multi millionaire.


----------



## trevhagl (Jan 16, 2010)

why are people wasting their time discussing Z list celebs and the worst thing to happen to telly since Jim davidson?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2010)

trevhagl said:


> i thought someone like you would be on a shit thread like this ho ho



I wish I could be cool like you, and like really really cool things like OI and gangster films, then I would be cool just like you are because you are so fucking cool.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2010)

trevhagl said:


> why are people wasting their time discussing Z list celebs and the worst thing to happen to telly since Jim davidson?



Yeh, lets talk about something relevant like OI.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 16, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am with you on that, I am not keen on him at all.
> 
> And also, if you think Katia's interview was bad, you should have seen CBB:BM. That was completely cringeworthy. They were all fucking well disgusting to her.



Did they have her on there?

I missed everything last night so have to pick and choose what to catch up on.

Also, I reckon a sneaky bet on Dane about now would be good value at 12/1.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 16, 2010)

trevhagl said:


> why are people wasting their time discussing Z list celebs and the worst thing to happen to telly since Jim davidson?



Television has to cater to a broadband of tastes/interests esp commercial television.
There are some very profound social nuances that are being played out on this show.
Plus,the three way sex romp last night was rather interesting,suprised they showed that on tv.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2010)

Don't bother talking to trev about nuance. He likes OI, it doesn't exist for him.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 16, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Don't bother talking to trev about nuance. He likes *OI*, it doesn't exist for him.



Never heard of it.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 16, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Don't bother talking to trev about nuance.



He thinks hanging's too good for them


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 16, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Never heard of it.



neither has he as he is profoundly deaf. that's why he likes oi. you just have to look at an oi band and you know what they sound like.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 16, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Did they have her on there?
> 
> I missed everything last night so have to pick and choose what to catch up on.
> 
> *Also, I reckon a sneaky bet on Dane about now would be good value at 12/1.*



That's a good bet.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 16, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> neither has he as he is profoundly deaf. that's why he likes oi. you just have to look at an oi band and you know what they sound like.



I thought it might be a tv program 
I have done some research and now understand that it is a 
"working class,subgenre of punk rock."


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 16, 2010)

Sov and Nicola up for eviction. No idea who I expected but didn't really expect just those two..


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 16, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Sov and Nicola up for eviction. No idea who I expected but didn't really expect just those two..



I'm not surprised. There seems to be a bit of generational bullying going on in there.


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 16, 2010)

I think I'm surprised Jonas isn't up.. thanks to the edit anyway


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 16, 2010)

Wembley vs. Bromley  Quality.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2010)

SOV to stay!!

I think she will. People will vote for Sov. They might vote against her as well, but I cant see there being a massive amount of fans voting for Nichola, there is not much about her.

I want sov to be nominated every single and survive so that the others become scared of her


----------



## ska invita (Jan 16, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> Davina was a patronising cunt, tbh. Kat doesn't really have a great deal of awareness, but that's due to the nature of her rise to 'fame'. Davina = nasty cock.
> 
> Vinnie has turned into the person I expected him to be from day 1: a snide, power-crazed cunt.



Yeah she was patronising - but maybe she wants her not to be someone who sleeps around for fame and tried (within a 3 minute interview) to save her from herself! Didnt Davina have some dodgey sex past? Cant remember now - maybe she saw herself in Kat.

Vinnie is famous not for being a great football player but for being a thuggish football player. he's older, much richer, and a bit mellower, but its too much to expect him to loose that thugish streak. He still likes to shoot things for fun. He's a bully really who has to have his own way.


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 16, 2010)

ska invita said:


> Yeah she was patronising - but maybe she wants her not to be someone who sleeps around for fame and tried (within a 3 minute interview) to save her from herself! Didnt Davina have some dodgey sex past? Cant remember now - maybe she saw herself in Kat.



She went out with Eric Clapton.. I think?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 16, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> *Sov and Nicola up for eviction.* No idea who I expected but didn't really expect just those two..



Excellent news.
Get Sonic The Hedgehog OUT 

She did herself no favours last night post eviction.

Not even her orchestrated internet marketing campaign can save her.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 16, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> SOV to stay!!
> 
> I think she will. People will vote for Sov. They might vote against her as well, but I cant see there being a massive amount of fans voting for Nichola, there is not much about her.
> 
> I want sov to be nominated every single and survive* so that the others become scared of her*



They are more likely to take fright at a wet tea towel than be scared of the stroppy one.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> They are more likely to take fright at a wet tea towel than be scared of the stroppy one.



It is amazing what happens when they think somebody is popular. 

It happens all the time.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 16, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> It is amazing what happens when they think somebody is popular.
> 
> It happens all the time.



She is out the door monday evening.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 16, 2010)

I don't think I'm going to watch anymore. The bullying is subtle but it's there and I get a bit grumpy with it.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 16, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> I don't think I'm going to watch anymore. The bullying is subtle but it's there and I get a bit grumpy with it.



I'm uncomfortable with some of it too. I think we knew Vinnie was a twat didn't we? Really? I personally forgot what with all the acting career n shit. 
There it is though....


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2010)

I like how sov is childishly and pettily undermining vinnies authority. it is so simple.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 16, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I like how sov is childishly and pettily undermining vinnies authority. it is so simple.



He is wiping the floor with her.


----------



## gabi (Jan 16, 2010)

Top tits too


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> He is wiping the floor with her.



He is a bullying prick. She doesn't care.


----------



## girasol (Jan 16, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I like how sov is childishly and pettily undermining vinnies authority. it is so simple.



yeah!!!!

"You should see me in bed!" 

Vinnie is bossy, controlling, he has said horrible things to almost everyone in the house.  And I hate alpha males like him!!!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2010)

Iemanja said:


> yeah!!!!
> 
> "You should see me in bed!"



She is brilliant.



sesquidepelian will be proved wrong again because he is wrong about everything.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2010)

vinnie being 'the man' is just starting to look kind of .... well .... foolish to me really.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 16, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> He is a bullying prick. She doesn't care.



Can i have my egg now please ?
Meek and mild,scared shitless.
Everyone in the House hates her.
She is a self serving little shit.
This is what happens when you don't say no to children.
They fail to grow up and become stroppy Sovs.


----------



## girasol (Jan 16, 2010)

^^^^ LOL, you're missing the point just a bit!!!

Love me or hate me 



All that smoking is making me want to have a fag though!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Can i have my egg now please ?
> Meek and mild,scared shitless.
> Everyone in the House hates her.
> She is a self serving little shit.
> ...



*yawn*

change the record, you are getting boring init


----------



## gabi (Jan 16, 2010)

That russian.. jesus. fucking hell. pretty fit.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2010)

she almost has a smirk on her face as she is getting told off.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 16, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> *yawn*
> 
> change the record, you are getting boring init



You change your record


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> You change your record



what record? I am only telling it like it is, you are just boring.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2010)

she is _really_ pissing vinnie off.

excellent.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 16, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> what record? I am only telling it like it is, you are just boring.



You are part of this nonsense to push this stroppy this little shit into the lead.
She is obnoxious.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2010)

why are you taking the side of the bullies, sesq? Do you like bullying?


----------



## aqua (Jan 16, 2010)

sorry but she does my head in


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> You are part of this nonsense to push this stroppy this little shit into the lead.
> She is obnoxious.



What nonsense? I am only telling the truth. You should stop getting so worked up about it and stop enjoying the bullying and see the truth.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 16, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> What nonsense? I am only telling the truth. You should stop getting so worked up about it and stop enjoying the bullying and see the truth.



You are trolling the thread,again.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2010)

get a grip.


----------



## gabi (Jan 16, 2010)

Vinnie's a cunt. Sov's a cunt. That's the beauty of this. They're all cunts.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2010)

gabi said:


> Vinnie's a cunt. Sov's a cunt. That's the beauty of this. They're all cunts.



YES.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 16, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> get a grip.



Have these  back.


----------



## girasol (Jan 16, 2010)

aqua said:


> sorry but she does my head in



why should everyone do what Vinnie tells them to do?  She's simply challenging him AND making the point about how petty and jobsworth some of them are, all of this over a little bit of cornbeef.

I mean cornbeef!!! That stuff is rank!  She has some balls, (ant tits lol) I tell you that.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2010)

no thanks.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 16, 2010)

Wow. Sov is such a dick. Where did she get that persecution complex from? Maybe it's because she's so small.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2010)

Iemanja said:


> why should everyone do what Vinnie tells them to do?  She's simply challenging them AND making the point about how petty and jobsworth some of them are about a little bit of cornbeef.
> 
> I mean cornbeef!!! That stuff is rank!



init.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2010)

bullying shitheads.

she might be a dickhead but get over it, shitheads


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 16, 2010)

Beecham is spot on about the stroppy one.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Beecham is spot on about the stroppy one.



nah, she is just a bullying shithead. 

I don't know why you think ganging up on people is a good thing.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 16, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> nah, she is just a bullying shithead.
> 
> I don't know why you think ganging up on people is a good thing.



Try and twist things all you like.
You are in a minority of one.

And please stop trolling the thread.


----------



## girasol (Jan 16, 2010)

the really sad thing about all of this is me being indoors on a Saturday night defending Lady Sovereign on the CBB thread... 

that's fucked up!

I can't believe how seriously some people are taking this whole thing, stop insulting each other you sillies 

I don't care who wins, in my heart Sov is the champ


----------



## gabi (Jan 16, 2010)

What, exactly, are all your excuses for being in on a saturday night watching this shit? Mine's valid. Health. Pneumonia or something.

The rest of you are fuckin loosers.


----------



## gabi (Jan 16, 2010)

Iemanja said:


> the really sad thing about all of this is me being indoors on a Saturday night defending Lady Sovereign on the CBB thread...
> 
> that's fucked up!
> 
> I can't believe how seriously some people are taking this whole thing, stop insulting each other you sillies



snap!


----------



## Diamond (Jan 16, 2010)

Baldy's bird tattoo ftw. He might be  a nutter but at least he has charisma.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 16, 2010)

The reaction to this Sov bird reminds me of how it was with Jade Goody in the early days - just an observation.


That fucking Yank on the other hand . . .


----------



## gabi (Jan 16, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Baldy's bird tattoo ftw. He might be  a nutter but at least he has charisma.



He's a twisted genius imo


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Try and twist things all you like.
> You are in a minority of one.
> 
> And please stop trolling the thread.



Stop taking it so seriously, its only telly.

Maybe you should have an early night instead of staying up until three AM frothing over the live feed.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 16, 2010)

Iemanja said:


> why should everyone do what Vinnie tells them to do?  She's simply challenging him AND making the point about how petty and jobsworth some of them are, all of this over a little bit of cornbeef.
> 
> I mean cornbeef!!! That stuff is rank!  She has some balls, (ant tits lol) I tell you that.



hang on !!!!is this the same corned beef she hacked to death- shoved half of the tin in her sandwhich- took 2 bites then said "i dont want this now "????

Id fucking bully her if she did the same- spoilt brat!!!!


----------



## girasol (Jan 16, 2010)

gabi said:


> What, exactly, are all your excuses for being in on a saturday night watching this shit? Mine's valid. Health. Pneumonia or something.
> 
> The rest of you are fuckin loosers.



Couldn't get a babysitter


----------



## girasol (Jan 16, 2010)

Sweaty Betty said:


> hang on !!!!is this the same corned beef she hacked to death- shoved half of the tin in her sandwhich- took 2 bites then said "i dont want this now "????
> 
> Id fucking bully her if she did the same- spoilt brat!!!!



LOL


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 16, 2010)

gabi said:


> What, exactly, are all your excuses for being in on a saturday night watching this shit? Mine's valid. Health. Pneumonia or something.
> 
> The rest of you are fuckin *loosers*.



It's "loser",loser.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 16, 2010)

gabi said:


> What, exactly, are all your excuses for being in on a saturday night watching this shit? Mine's valid. Health. Pneumonia or something.
> 
> The rest of you are fuckin loosers.



If I wanted to observe a bunch of grown adults beefing over the corned version I'd move back into the adult learner/furriners wing of uni Halls.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2010)

and just so you know sesq, in case you have not figured it out, I am not trolling the thread.

I am trolling _you_ because you are so worked up about it all that it is hilarious. I couldn't give a fuck about sov tbh.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> It's "loser",loser.



Its a _joke._ It was intentional.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 16, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> and just so you know sesq, in case you have not figured it out, I am not trolling the thread.
> 
> I am trolling _you_ because you are so worked up about it all that it is hilarious. I couldn't give a fuck about sov tbh.



Troll.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 16, 2010)

Iemanja said:


> LOL



Why she wanted corned beef when she could have cheese ham or chicken is beyond me anyway 

id have force fed her the whole tin lol


----------



## Diamond (Jan 16, 2010)

Fleiss calling Sov having a crush on Katia is tres droll.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2010)

I love the pissed off look on vinnies face.

and stephanies as well, whilst we are it. 

brilliant.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 16, 2010)

"I love my peoples...." 
She is fucking obnoxious.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> "I love my peoples...."
> She is fucking obnoxious.



I love how bothered you are.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 16, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Fleiss calling Sov having a crush on Katia is tres droll.



She was spot on with that.
Big loss,Floss.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 16, 2010)

Baldwin's raving - in two ways now.


----------



## madzone (Jan 16, 2010)

Oh Ivana, bless you


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2010)

ivana dances like my auntie at closing time down the local labour club


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 16, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I love how bothered you are.



You are obsessed with me.


----------



## gabi (Jan 16, 2010)

Pretty poorly attended party


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 16, 2010)

Did Sov just offer a toast to "the fallen soldiers"?


----------



## gabi (Jan 16, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Did Sov just offer a toast to "the fallen soldiers"?



Woottoon Bassettt will be outraged


----------



## girasol (Jan 16, 2010)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Why she wanted corned beef when she could have cheese ham or chicken is beyond me anyway
> 
> id have force fed her the whole tin lol



I really don't know but I'd guess maybe she was bored and she wanted to stir things up, or maybe she doesn't like chicken/ham and has a strange liking for that rank stuff.

One thing is for sure, if she wanted to stir things up she did a good job of it


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2010)

*salutes with a little tear in my eye*


----------



## girasol (Jan 16, 2010)

I think it's really sad how people become so polarised over so little, without taking the time to get to know each other properly first.  Now they all hate little Sov, over something tiny.

Human nature, I guess, for some people anyway.  crap.   They should have the presence of mind to realise they're being manipulated into hating each other by big brother and work together as a team against it.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2010)

Iemanja said:


> I think it's really sad how people become so polarised over so little, without taking the time to get to know each other properly first.  Now they all hate little Sov, over something tiny.
> 
> Human nature, I guess, for some people anyway.  crap.



true that. 

sov being stroppy makes her look like a dickhead, but that doesn't mean there should be endless bitching sessions about it. 

It is vinnie behind it, with stephanie to a lesser extent, because their 'parental' authority over the house is being undermined.

Without vinnie, I don't think there would be a massive problem. They would think she is a dickhead, but they wouldn't be ganging up on her.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 16, 2010)

Classic, classic  case of a bloke _totally _led by his knob; he will never ever understand that, nor what a very great fall he's been saved from. God, it's fantastic being that young and naive!


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 16, 2010)

Her whole wanky,short lived career was based on being a "victim."


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Her whole wanky,short lived career was based on being a "victim."



It wasn't at all, you are wrong.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 16, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Classic, classic  case of a bloke _totally _led by his knob; he will never ever understand that, *nor what a very great fall he's been saved from.* God, it's fantastic being that young and naive!



Totally.
She was a massive parasite.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2010)

you said it, sisqo.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Totally.
> She was a massive parasite.



nah, your wrong, she was a relatively decent person caught up in a difficult and complex situation


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 16, 2010)

Dillinger - if you say that, you've never met one like that. Believe me, you don't want to.


----------



## gabi (Jan 16, 2010)

This show's awesome 

Closely followed by the ludicrous spat between the two most regular posters on this thread... you know who you are.. I wanna see a fucking cage fight between you two. 

christ imagine an urban75 version of this.

i know who i'd take down. bring it.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2010)

I just don't think its fair to call somebody a parasite, that is pretty strong. There is a lot more nuance to it than that. Like I said somewhere earlier in the thread, it was him pushing her most of the time, she might not have helped herself by not knowing what to do and being hot and cold, but I think its wrong to make out like she is some evil succubus and he is the innocent victim, because that is just not true. If it had been the other way round, and it was a woman pursuing a man like that, she would be called a bunny boiler or something. I find it verging on sexist to make out a young girl is evil in that way, they always get blamed as if they are evil, it happens in every big brother. It is just not that black and white.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 16, 2010)

No one thinks anyone is "evil", just more trouble and grief than you'd ever think possble.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2010)

It was his own fault for being such a wet blanket. He should have manned up.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 16, 2010)

Like I say, you haven't met one.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2010)

I have, and I had a lot of trouble because of it. 

But it wasn't just her fault, it was my own, because I had a lot of issues myself at the time.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 16, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> It was his own fault for being such a wet blanket. He should have manned up.



She was a prick tease and a bad one at that!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2010)

Sweaty Betty said:


> She was a prick tease and a bad one at that!!



like I said, he shouldn't have been such a pussyole.


----------



## al (Jan 16, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> It was his own fault for being such a wet blanket. He should have manned up.




tru dat!


and also...


TEAM SOV!!!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 16, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> like I said, he shouldn't have been such a pussyole.



he came out of it looking much better than she did- because as sappy as you may think he was, at least he was honest with how he felt, where as she was just massaging her fragile ego....anyway no doubt she will be in N Of W tomorrow with not much on.......


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2010)

Sweaty Betty said:


> he came out of it looking much better than she did- because as sappy as you may think he was, at least he was honest with how he felt, where as she was just massaging her fragile ego....anyway no doubt she will be in N Of W tomorrow with not much on.......



I don't really see it like that at all.


----------



## al (Jan 16, 2010)

sov in all her glory...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 16, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I don't really see it like that at all.



Any girl who has a BF then calls groping and fumbling harmless flirting needs leaving alone....and thats where jonas falls down- but his thinking was penis led and hey it was offerd to him on a plate... they deserved each other really!


----------



## madzone (Jan 16, 2010)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Any girl who has a BF then calls groping and fumbling harmless flirting needs leaving alone....and thats where jonas falls down- but his thinking was penis led and hey it was offerd to him on a plate... *they deserved each other really*!


 Quite


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2010)

But Jonas has a girlfriend as well.

Why isn't he the bad guy?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2010)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Any girl who has a BF then calls groping and fumbling harmless flirting needs leaving alone....and thats where jonas falls down- but his thinking was penis led and hey it was offerd to him on a plate... *they deserved each other really!*



well, yeh, I am not going to disagree with that, the whole thing was atrocious.

All I am saying is that it wasn't all just one persons fault.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 16, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> But Jonas has a girlfriend as well.
> 
> Why isn't he the bad guy?



Like i said they both deserved each other.....


----------



## ska invita (Jan 16, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Wow. Sov is such a dick. Where did she get that persecution complex from? Maybe it's because she's so small.



She reminds me of a mate of mine. He was always getting singled out by teachers and it was never him - some people do attract abuse from people in authority, just for having a cheeky little grin on their face. It does become hard to shake off. I bet she has had a fair share of that in school.



Dillinger4 said:


> ivana dances like my auntie at closing time down the local labour club


 more laugh out loud moments - i like her a bit more after that display


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 16, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> well, yeh, I am not going to disagree with that, the whole thing was atrocious.
> 
> All I am saying is that it wasn't all just one persons fault.



No your right


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 16, 2010)

She should have more self-respect, as well as respect for others. As Heidi said, she had the opportunity to make a name for herself as other than someone's trophy girlfriend and she wasn't interested. It is what she does and all she does.


----------



## girasol (Jan 16, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> But Jonas has a girlfriend as well.
> 
> Why isn't he the bad guy?



does he?  I thought he said he was single...  I liked Katia, she was kinda sweet and fun, and a bit lost...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 16, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> She should have more self-respect, as well as respect for others. As Heidi said, she had the opportunity to make a name for herself as other than someone's trophy girlfriend and she wasn't interested. *It is what she does and all she does*.



She didn't seem that driven by the whole thing to me?.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2010)

ska invita said:


> She reminds me of a mate of mine. He was always getting singled out by teachers and it was never him - some people do attract abuse from people in authority, just for having a cheeky little grin on their face. It does become hard to shake off. I bet she has had a fair share of that in school.



I think am taking her side probably more than I should because I am a lot like that as well. 

It was just like that for me in School. 

And it is just like that for me in work as well, which I am now getting into trouble for. 

For example, having a telephone conversation played back to me where I have been vaguely sarcastic to somebody, and having to hold back that little smirk because I still thought it was funny. 

My work has been put under a lot of scrutiny that they are not applying to anybody else. If they did, they would have to sack everybody for the the really minor things I am being warned about.

Somehow, I just seem to attract it. It really does become hard to shake off. Especially when people are weighing down on you.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> She should have more self-respect, as well as respect for others. As Heidi said, she had the opportunity to make a name for herself as other than someone's trophy girlfriend and she wasn't interested. It is what she does and all she does.



Yeh, I agree with that as well. Mostly, anyway.  

I did kind of hope she would go in there and show herself to be a real person, not just a celebrity girlfriend, and I was disappointed for her. 

I don't know though. I think she did try. She is a naturally flirty person. I know somebody who is just like her. She is pretty flirty, touchy feely, likes attention from men, etc. She isn't a bad person. 

I think Katia just got herself into a bad situation. Its not that she wasn't interested in making a name for herself, she was just unfortunate in how it all played out within the house.


----------



## girasol (Jan 16, 2010)

Nicola and Sov up for eviction!!!


----------



## al (Jan 16, 2010)

Iemanja said:


> Nicola and Sov up for eviction!!!



I honestly think it'll be nicola to go, no-one likes a boring HM...


----------



## gabi (Jan 16, 2010)

al said:


> I honestly think it'll be nicola to go, no-one likes a boring HM...



She's not boring... she's the thickest human being ever invented. Nothing boring about that. I want her to stay. The chavvy one's fun too mind you. I'd like to just keep them all in there i spose. Forever.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 16, 2010)

I think she will go as well. Sov has her haters, but she has her fans as well. 

Nicola doesn't really have either.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 17, 2010)

gabi said:


> she's the thickest human being ever invented.


Was quite funny when she went in the diary room and said "who would i listen to, Vinny - he just...a big man, or me...im just a ... div"


----------



## Diamond (Jan 17, 2010)

I still don't see where all this disdain for the Jonas-Katia thing is coming from for either of them.

They're a couple of attractive young people who flirted and vaguely hooked up in a very weird situation.

Neither of them acted badly.

They were both honest with each other the whole way through.

And it also looked like they both liked each other too.

OK, maybe Jonas more than Katia but isn't that the way with pretty much every relationship in the beginning?

And why should that be a reason to do someone down?

I really don't understand why anyone thinks either of them were categorically in the wrong.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 17, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Yeh, I agree with that as well. Mostly, anyway.
> 
> I did kind of hope she would go in there and show herself to be a real person, not just a celebrity girlfriend, and I was disappointed for her.
> 
> ...



This post is a good example and there are many others,of you trying to have it both ways.
Any which way,any way the wind blows !
It's as if you are thinking out loud and your lips are moving as you type.

You don't like my opinions,that's fine but at least i am consistent with my views on the Housemates and with what is happening in the House.
You on the other hand are a walking,talking,trolling contradiction.
Desperate to get others to agree with you,for what purpose ?
To the extent that you distort what others are saying and make ludicrous accusations in the process.

Beecham , "She is an orchid,no roots of her own,a parasite."

I agree with Beecham,that's what "coma girl" is.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 17, 2010)

Diamond said:


> I still don't see where all this disdain for the Jonas-Katia thing is coming from for either of them.
> 
> They're a couple of attractive young people who flirted and vaguely hooked up in a very weird situation.
> 
> ...



Well said, I agree.

I was only pointing out the faults of Jonas to balance out the over-the-top criticism of Katia. I don't really think they were that wrong, mostly. It was all more unfortunate, more than anything.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 17, 2010)

Diamond said:


> I still don't see where all this disdain for the Jonas-Katia thing is coming from for either of them.
> 
> They're a couple of attractive young people who flirted and vaguely hooked up in a very weird situation.
> 
> ...



Its called an opinion- they're like assholes, everyone has one....


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 17, 2010)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Its called an opinion- they're like assholes, everyone has one....



Yeh, but some are good and some are gaping holes that have shit falling out of them.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 17, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Yeh, but some are good and some are gaping holes that have shit falling out of them.



Anyone who does not agree with you falls into the later catergory.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 17, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Anyone who does not agree with you falls into the later catergory.



No, just you sesq, just you.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 17, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Yeh, but some are good and some are gaping holes that have shit falling out of them.



Either way its an Asshole pure and simple and im entitled to it thanks....


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 17, 2010)

Before you get the wrong idea, I am JOKING. I don't really disagree with what you are saying. Sov is very stroppy, for example. It is just the tone more than anything. Using words like parasite and stuff.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 17, 2010)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Either way its an Asshole pure and simple and im entitled to it thanks....



It isn't pure and simple. Its complicated and nuanced. Some holes are better than others.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 17, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Before you get the wrong idea, I am JOKING. I don't really disagree with what you are saying. Sov is very stroppy, for example. It is just the tone more than anything. Using words like parasite and stuff.



Try reading post 2138.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 17, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> It isn't pure and simple. Its complicated and nuanced. Some holes are better than others.



I love bumholes


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 17, 2010)

Stop taking it so seriously, it is only telly. If anybody is 'ruining' this thread now, its you. I don't really care either way.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm still loving Sov.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 17, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Stop taking it so seriously, it is only telly.



Yeah....they are bumholes and so are we


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 17, 2010)

drag0n said:


> I'm still loving Sov.



Me too.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm liking sisqo as well. I didn't have an opinion on him before cbb. Him and Sov are entertaining me.

Am a bit disappointed in Dane. He had more promise after celeb Come Dine With Me.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 17, 2010)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Yeah....they are bumholes and so are we



bumholes.


----------



## han (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm starting to like Sov more now. I like the fact that she's not really in any clique (yeah I know she smokes with Jonas etc.), and she doesn't suck up to anyone. She's a bit of a pain - but at least she doesn't really bitch about anyone.

Vinnie - horrible, horrible man. He really picks on people. Yuk. Yeah, he's fit, but - now I'm getting to see his personality, I think he's an ugly person.

My fave people in there now are Sov, Sisqo and actually I think Jonas is pretty sweet, really.....


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm interested to see who Jonas spends most of his time with now Katia has gone.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jan 17, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Me too.



Heh looking back over the thread you seem a bit fanatic! What would you say to her if you met her?


----------



## han (Jan 17, 2010)

Actually I really like Alex as well. I know he's thick, but he hasn't got a bad bone in his body.

That bit where he was giving himself to the Lord was quite adorable. He's quite vulnerable, isn't he...


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 17, 2010)

Sov's got a bit of the Kevin and Perry going on but I also think there's an interesting reacion from the public (to her) that reminds me a little of the early days of Jade Goody.

Disco Diva Ivana is also growing on me - you just know she spent a lot of time coked up in Studio 54 back in the day. The Neanderthal fella is adorable really. Even Vinnie can't bring himself to take the piss.

Being new to this season, I'm pondering the 'bullying' thing . . .


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 17, 2010)

Geoffrey said:


> Heh looking back over the thread you seem a bit fanatic! What would you say to her if you met her?



I would start with hello. 



Its only a bit of fun.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 17, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Sov's got a bit of the Kevin and Perry going on but I also think there's an interesting reacion from the public (to her) that reminds me a little of the early days of Jade Goody.
> 
> Disco Diva Ivana is also growing on me - you just know she spent a lot of time coked up in Studio 54 back in the day. *The Neanderthal fella is adorable really. Even Vinnie can't bring himself to take the piss*.
> 
> Being new to this season, I'm pondering the 'bullying' thing . . .



Eh?

Presumably you missed Vinnie needling him earlier in the week.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 17, 2010)

han said:


> Actually I really like Alex as well. I know he's thick, but he hasn't got a bad bone in his body.
> 
> That bit where he was giving himself to the Lord was quite adorable. He's quite vulnerable, isn't he...



A cage fighter with a heart of gold.


----------



## han (Jan 17, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> A cage fighter with a heart of gold.



I'm actually kinda wanting him to win, now - as he's nice AND interesting to watch - two qualities that are rare together in that house....


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 17, 2010)

He is another one that has not really bitched about anybody. 

He might have said one or two things, maybe, but if he did I cant remember them. He is not involved in the more systematic bitching.


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 17, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Sov's got a bit of the Kevin and Perry going on but I also think there's an interesting reacion from the public (to her) that reminds me a little of the early days of Jade Goody.
> 
> Disco Diva Ivana is also growing on me - you just know she spent a lot of time coked up in Studio 54 back in the day. The Neanderthal fella is adorable really. Even Vinnie can't bring himself to take the piss.
> 
> Being new to this season, I'm pondering the 'bullying' thing . . .



I'm not sure people talking about food supplies is 'bullying'. It seems to be like a house-sharing thread on urban played out on tv where the question is generally should one person say something or all of us..

Same goes for Jonas and Katia. Nothing unusual in either of their actions, except we know their history and they're doing it on tv.. if they got it on off camera no-one would think anything of it.


----------



## Wookey (Jan 17, 2010)

I realised last night I really like Sov, if only because she's clearly pissing off the judgemental superstars.

Steph on Kat leaving: "That's a little rainbow that just walked out of our lives..."

Sov: "Yeah. Not purple though."


----------



## pboi (Jan 17, 2010)

keep beleb BB going imo.

seen a lot about these housemates taht show what cunts the media can be!!

Alex is alreet ya know


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 17, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Eh?
> 
> Presumably you missed Vinnie needling him earlier in the week.


No, but I did see Vinnie commenting in the aftermath, which is why I commented.


----------



## discokermit (Jan 17, 2010)

the thing about vinnie is that he was a professional footballer. i reckon about eighty percent of communication in an all male workplace is "taking the piss". ten percent is "what you having for your tea tonight?" and the remainding ten percent "what did you have for your tea last night?".


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 17, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> He is another one that has not really bitched about anybody.
> 
> He might have said one or two things, maybe, but if he did I cant remember them. He is not involved in the more systematic bitching.



You've had it about four different ways there.
(Including an excuse for why you might be wrong.)

Are you actually watching the show ?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 17, 2010)

leave it out sesq. 

I just think things are more complex, thats all. 

There is no need to get personal.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 17, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> *Sov's got a bit of the Kevin and Perry going on but I also think there's an interesting reacion from the public (to her) that reminds me a little of the early days of Jade Goody.*
> 
> Disco Diva Ivana is also growing on me - you just know she spent a lot of time coked up in Studio 54 back in the day. The Neanderthal fella is adorable really. Even Vinnie can't bring himself to take the piss.
> 
> Being new to this season, I'm pondering the 'bullying' thing . . .



Jade Goody never had an orchestrated internet marketing campaign going on.

"Purple power ! " 
Boasting she had the gay vote in her pocket......
"Just need one of my friends at Uni to speak out and then they all fall into line."

She is arrogant as well as obnoxious.

At least Jade Goody was occasionally good value for money.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 17, 2010)

I think sov is pretty cool.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 17, 2010)

I like Sov. but i have to say she did come across as a bit cocky/arrogant.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 17, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> leave it out sesq.
> 
> I just think things are more complex, thats all.
> 
> There is no need to get personal.



You can fuck right off with the personal bollocks.
At least when i felt as if i stepped over the line,i had the decency to apologise.

You on the other hand are happy to make snide remarks then then slide away from them when challenged.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 17, 2010)

You are starting to look a bit mental on this thread, you know.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 17, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> You are starting to look a bit mental on this thread, you know.



I've looked at some of your other posts across the Board.
You are a vacuous,right wing,fuckwit,troller.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 17, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> You are starting to look a bit mental on this thread, you know.



You are a cowardly little shit.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 17, 2010)

Give it a fukn rest eh?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 17, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> I've looked at some of your other posts across the Board.
> You are a vacuous,right wing,fuckwit,troller.



You know how I said you are starting to sound mental? 

After reading that, I am starting to think you are really really mental.


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 17, 2010)

Day 16 on the CBB thread. 

Continuous tv watching starts to affect some of the threadmates.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 17, 2010)

This is all getting a bit to weird for me. Why cant we all just get along? I am going to go and do something else for a bit.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 17, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> I've looked at some of your other posts across the Board. You are a vacuous,right wing,fuckwit,troller.



I disagree but hey guess what?! That's life. 



We won't all agree on who we like and who is shit or great ffs. No need to spoil a thread arguing and getting more n more personal. Get over it.


----------



## pboi (Jan 17, 2010)

Sesq is mental. He strikes me as some sort of lonely immigrant fella, poor english, not working, living on the internet.  this board and other escapisms are his life


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 17, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> I disagree but hey guess what?! That's life.
> 
> 
> 
> We won't all agree on who we like and who is shit or great ffs. No need to spoil a thread arguing and getting more n more personal. Get over it.



Exactly my point.
That's what Dillinger4 needs to try and comprehend without resorting to personal attacks.
Like i said,at least when i felt as if i stepped over the line i had the decency to apologise.

Have these  back.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 17, 2010)

pboi said:


> Sesq is mental. He strikes me as some sort of lonely immigrant fella, poor english, not working, living on the internet.  this board and other escapisms are his life



Are you bored of trolling on 4chan and the other sewer sites you inhabit ?


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 17, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Exactly my point.
> That's what Dillinger4 needs to try and comprehend without resorting to personal attacks.
> Like i said,at least when i felt as if i stepped over the line i had the decency to apologise.
> 
> Have these  back.



Finished?

Can we get back to talking about CBB now?


----------



## pboi (Jan 17, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Are you bored of trolling on 4chan and the other sewer sites you inhabit ?


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 17, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Finished?
> 
> Can we get back to talking about CBB now?



Anyone else sad enough to admit seeing Jedward on CBBLB today? Reality tv overload..

The karaoke task looks potentially hilarious (win a hamper or have catfood, fishguts etc hurled at the others) as does the conversation between Dane and Vinnie where they refer to him as a loveable prat..


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 17, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Anyone else sad enough to admit seeing Jedward on CBBLB today? Reality tv overload..
> 
> The karaoke task looks potentially hilarious (win a hamper or have catfood, fishguts etc hurled at the others) as does the conversation between Dane and Vinnie where they refer to him as a loveable prat..





I didn't see it, I cant watch CBBLB because of George Lamb.


----------



## Wookey (Jan 17, 2010)

George Lamb is fudging gorgeous!!


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 17, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I didn't see it, I cant watch CBBLB because of George Lamb.



Exactly.. Jedward AND George Lamb.. Jedward on the camera run.. fuck me.. how quiet did they think they were going to be


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 17, 2010)

Wookey said:


> George Lamb is fudging gorgeous!!



Yeh, but he is a _dick_. Even Davina called him a dick on CBB:BM!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 17, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Exactly.. Jedward AND George Lamb.. Jedward on the camera run.. fuck me.. how quiet did they think they were going to be



What a combination.


----------



## Wookey (Jan 17, 2010)

I don't listen to what Georgey Lamb says, I'm just admiring his cheekbones and badger quiff.

Sov has been arrogant in the aftermath of the eviction, but then she knows she's isolated, and she had Steph and Vinnie saying: God, can't believe (Sov has stayed) that IS a shocker!"

I'da been like: In your face, olds! I am SO staying coz I got the fannage!L

EtC


----------



## gabi (Jan 17, 2010)

Is george lamb seriously presenting one of the spin-offs?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 17, 2010)

Yeh, he has been presenting Big Brothers Little Brother for a few years now.

I remember when they used to have Big Brothers Big Brain. That was brilliant!


----------



## gabi (Jan 17, 2010)

ah ok. I don't have a tv so can thankfully only watch c4 on the internet. all those spinoffs are on e4 arent they?...

lamb's radio show used to make me want to hurl myself out the window (i work on the 31st floor).


----------



## Diamond (Jan 17, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Anyone else sad enough to admit seeing Jedward on CBBLB today? Reality tv overload..
> 
> The karaoke task looks potentially hilarious (win a hamper or have catfood, fishguts etc hurled at the others) as does the conversation between Dane and Vinnie where they refer to him as a loveable prat..



The next stop will be to have shows commentating on CBBLB/CBBMB with really funny people who ironically become D-list celebs themselves.















Wait a second.......


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 17, 2010)

.


----------



## snackhead (Jan 17, 2010)

How the heck can Ivana nom Jonas by saying him getting naked and running round the house offended her? At the time she laughed her head off louder than everyone else and said "oh that was so funny"


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 17, 2010)

snackhead said:


> How the heck can Ivana nom Jonas by saying him getting naked and running round the house offended her? At the time she laughed her head off louder than everyone else and said "oh that was so funny"



And not nominate Alex as well.. who had his at eye level for her.. and liken it to porn..


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 17, 2010)

lol
vinnys face was a picture watchin Alex gettin massaged by Baldwin


----------



## gabi (Jan 17, 2010)

The saggy old one..

'the celebrity count is quite low in heeeeeere'...

Who the hell is she? Jesus. I like to think i keep my finger somewhere near the pulse of popular culture but that ugly visage has never crossed my path....


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 17, 2010)

I loved the old boilers talking about their catalogues: Ha!


----------



## gabi (Jan 17, 2010)

What the hell. how did the cunty saggy one with the sunglasses know brando?


----------



## madzone (Jan 17, 2010)

gabi said:


> What the hell. how did the cunty saggy one with the sunglasses know brando?


 Are you serious?


----------



## gabi (Jan 17, 2010)

madzone said:


> Are you serious?



yeh, she seriously just namechecked brando...


----------



## madzone (Jan 17, 2010)

gabi said:


> yeh, she seriously just namechecked brando...


 I mean are you serious about not knowing who she is. She was in a film with him.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0069007/


----------



## snackhead (Jan 17, 2010)

gabi said:


> What the hell. how did the cunty saggy one with the sunglasses know brando?



She did a film with him


----------



## gabi (Jan 17, 2010)

snackhead said:


> She did a film with him



She's an actress? ok, that might explain why she's on there.... What film?


----------



## madzone (Jan 17, 2010)

gabi said:


> She's an actress? ok, that might explain why she's on there.... What film?


 http://www.google.co.uk/


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 17, 2010)

Who was the third most voted  after Sov and Nicola, and I presume BB make up as they go along how many are nominated and leave?


----------



## snackhead (Jan 17, 2010)

gabi said:


> She's an actress? ok, that might explain why she's on there.... What film?



Dunno she mentioned it a few days ago it's probably on google somewhere


----------



## snackhead (Jan 17, 2010)

madzone said:


> I mean are you serious about not knowing who she is. She was in a film with him.
> 
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0069007/





snackhead said:


> She did a film with him





madzone said:


> http://www.google.co.uk/





snackhead said:


> Dunno she mentioned it a few days ago it's probably on google somewhere


----------



## girasol (Jan 17, 2010)

Jonas is actually a very nice guy 

Stephanie is a spiteful woman, she really is.  How awful they're trying to brainwash Jonas, and trying to control what he does.  I hope he tells them to fuck off.


----------



## madzone (Jan 17, 2010)

snackhead said:


>


 
Snap!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 17, 2010)

Iemanja said:


> Jonas is actually a very nice guy
> 
> Stephanie is a spiteful woman, she really is.  How awful they're trying to brainwash Jonas, and trying to control what he does.  I hope he tells them to fuck off.



This. She's nasty. And the guys are snide.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 17, 2010)

What was Sov crying about at the end?

Is it possibly that she's a pretty mixed up person who only feels comfortable when fighting against something but isn't even very happy when she's doing that?

The house isn't covering itself in glory atm. I reckon, in order of character, only Jonas, Sisqo and Dane are still relatively untainted.


----------



## Looby (Jan 17, 2010)

I think she realises that she's pretty isolated there and she knows that everyone is talking about her. 

Much as she is getting on my nerves the behaviour of Vinny, Stephanie and co are making me warm to her because I hate them so much.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 17, 2010)

Vintage Paw said:


> This. She's nasty. And the guys are snide.



She is a bit of a bitch, isn't she?


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 17, 2010)

Wookey said:


> George Lamb is fudging gorgeous!!





Wookey said:


> I don't listen to what Georgey Lamb says, I'm just admiring his cheekbones and badger quiff.


Now I don't eat meat but even I wouldn't mind a bit of Lamb. 
He wouldn't be able to say much though. Just fuck me n fuck off. 



Wookey said:


> I'da been like: In your face, olds! I am SO staying coz I got the fannage!EtC






snackhead said:


> How the heck can Ivana nom Jonas by saying him getting naked and running round the house offended her? At the time she laughed her head off louder than everyone else and said "oh that was so funny"





paulhackett66 said:


> And not nominate Alex as well.. who had his at eye level for her.. and liken it to porn..


Exactly. Fukn bollox. 



gabi said:


> The saggy old one..Who the hell is she? Jesus. I like to think i keep my finger somewhere near the pulse of popular culture but that ugly visage has never crossed my path....


She is pretty well known, you donk. 



Vintage Paw said:


> This. She's nasty. And the guys are snide.


I agree. I am disappointed in Stephanie. I wanted her to behave as glam and classy as she looks.


----------



## Bunjaj Pali (Jan 17, 2010)

gabi said:


> What the hell. how did the cunty saggy one with the sunglasses know brando?



she ain't looking so bad for someone in their 60s. Cunty.


----------



## han (Jan 17, 2010)

Iemanja said:


> Jonas is actually a very nice guy
> 
> Stephanie is a spiteful woman, she really is.  How awful they're trying to brainwash Jonas, and trying to control what he does.  I hope he tells them to fuck off.



God, I so agreee!

Stephanie is awful. 100% biatch.

Jonas and Alex, and to some extent Sisqo are the best ones in there......


----------



## gabi (Jan 18, 2010)

Ok, hands up. I don't know who Stephanie Beetcham is. I can't even be arsed googling her. I'm sure it would just bring up what i already know.... somethin beginnin with C.


----------



## Bunjaj Pali (Jan 18, 2010)

cunty?


----------



## g force (Jan 18, 2010)

Nice descriptions Gabi....very classy...


----------



## Diamond (Jan 18, 2010)

The markets have got Sovereign as the favourite to be evicted tonight. By quite a long way too.


----------



## al (Jan 18, 2010)

wish i'd put a bet on then - she's definitely staying...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 18, 2010)

Iemanja said:


> Stephanie is a spiteful woman, she really is.  How awful they're trying to brainwash Jonas, and trying to control what he does.  I hope he tells them to fuck off.



she's a typical architype of that generation and class of women sadly I've meet many many like her all identical in their apparent finery yet actually being repulsive people...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 18, 2010)

gabi said:


> Ok, hands up. I don't know who Stephanie Beetcham is. I can't even be arsed googling her. I'm sure it would just bring up what i already know.... somethin beginnin with C.



colbys?

(as in dallas) though she was in dynasty which was the other one...


----------



## Looby (Jan 18, 2010)

Been watching 'enders so just switched over. What have I missed?


----------



## ska invita (Jan 18, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> Been watching 'enders so just switched over. What have I missed?



Sov winning an argument with a killer bit of sopshistry:
How is it fair you only clean your own plate? 
Sov: Im the only one who wipes my own arse!

Go on Sov! How can you argue with that...


----------



## snackhead (Jan 18, 2010)

Crowd seem to to liking Nicola tonight, I think Sov's crossed the fine line from keeping her in to annoy the others to enough already.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 18, 2010)

Damn. If sov goes then sisqo better win. If they're both out I'll have no one left to watch for.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 18, 2010)

ska invita said:


> Sov winning an argument with a killer bit of sopshistry:
> How is it fair you only clean your own plate?
> Sov: Im the only one who wipes my own arse!
> 
> Go on Sov! How can you argue with that...


----------



## gabi (Jan 18, 2010)

g force said:


> Nice descriptions Gabi....very classy...



Oh please. on this thread, as in that house, surely no holds are barred..

she is a cunt. sorry!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Any last minute odds?


----------



## girasol (Jan 18, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> she's a typical architype of that generation and class of women sadly I've meet many many like her all identical in their apparent finery yet actually being repulsive people...



indeed, she's one of the  most repulsive people I've ever seen in there, and to think at first I thought she was ok! 

I think Sov will go, unfortunately!  As for peargate, she should have pointed out that it's organic and that birds would eat it, and that she was recycling it by chucking it in the garden.  Dane said he would 'drop kick her' because she didn't throw the half-eaten pear in the bin didn't he?  What a twat. 

If she goes I'll miss her.  Nicola is ok though, would have been more interesting if they nominated Stephanie.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 18, 2010)

Iemanja said:


> indeed, she's one of the  most repulsive people I've ever seen in there, and to think at first I thought she was ok!
> 
> I think Sov will go, unfortunately!  As for peargate, she should have pointed out that it's organic and that birds would eat it, and that she was recycling it by chucking it in the garden.  Dane said he would 'drop kick her' because she didn't throw the half-eaten pear in the bin didn't he?  What a twat.
> 
> If she goes I'll miss her.  Nicola is ok though, would have been more interesting if they nominated Stephanie.



No. Throwing half-eaten food into the garden is really petulant. Far more twattish than Dane getting pissed off. Especially considering all the cooking he's done for Sov.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2010)

Id make her eat the pear and the corned beef whilst cleaning the toilet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 18, 2010)

SOV to STAY!!!!!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Id make her eat the pear and the corned beef whilst cleaning the toilet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



yeh but you are just an old init yeh?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> yeh but you are just an old init yeh?



They are a bunch of moaning cunts as well- but she's just a webel without a cause to be honest!!!  Chilling my beans out dude, chillin my beans!!!!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 18, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> yeh but you are just an old init yeh?



No, she's just kinky silly.


----------



## girasol (Jan 18, 2010)

Diamond said:


> No. Throwing half-eaten food into the garden is really petulant. Far more twattish than Dane getting pissed off. Especially considering all the cooking he's done for Sov.



Best thing about Sov is how she's making everyone show their true colours.  Seriously, 'petulant'?   Dane wanting to 'drop kick her' is so nasty he didn't actually have the guts to repeat it when Jonas asked what he said.

Throwing a half eaten pear into the garden is a lot less wasteful than throwing it into the bin.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> No, she's just kinky silly.



watchya.... my lovely crimbo card sending friend


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 18, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Any last minute odds?



Sov was about 1.10 to be evicted just before the vote was suspended, Nic 11.5

The eviction happened a while ago now.


----------



## gabi (Jan 18, 2010)

Sov's an immature little prick but the show will be much less interestin if she goes rather than the one with the enormous chin. she's the only one standing up to that dick who used to play for mk dons. so respect for that.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Sov was about 1.10 to be evicted just before the vote was suspended, Nic 11.5
> 
> The eviction happened a while ago now.



Its not LIVE!!!!!!!!??


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 18, 2010)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Its not LIVE!!!!!!!!??



Not for a while now. Normally 15mins delay, so the twitter and txt crowd break the news.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 18, 2010)

Iemanja said:


> Best thing about Sov is how she's making everyone show their true colours.  Seriously, 'petulant'?   Dane wanting to 'drop kick her' is so nasty he didn't actually have the guts to repeat it when Jonas asked what he said.
> 
> Throwing a half eaten pear into the garden is a lot less wasteful than throwing it into the bin.



She's not making people show their true colours at all. She's just winding people up. If you want to find out a person's real character you don't employ a wind-up merchant to do it.

And are you seriously suggesting that the housemates use the garden as some kind of general distributed organic compost heap?

Sov's obviously a vulnerable person who's quite sensitive. She didn't have the nous or the balance to deal with being nominated first time around and decided to get her retaliation in first by being a little bit obnoxious. Other housemates have reacted against that, she in turn has upped the ante each time until it's got to the situation now where she's totally isolated and acting like an idiot more or less out of pride alone (see Jonas trying to reason with her earlier). It's a pity but obviously she didn't have the wherewithal to not take that nomination highly personally and now, I'm pretty sure, she'll be leaving.

It'll be interesting to see how defensive she'll be in her interview with Davina.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 18, 2010)

gabi said:


> Sov's an immature little prick but the show will be much less interestin if she goes rather than the one with the enormous chin. she's the only one standing up to that dick who used to play for mk dons. so respect for that.



true that.

I probably wont watch it once she has gone. It will be proper boring. The rest of the house will submit to Vinnie and Stephanies parental authority, and it will be a dull as fuck regime of food control and being told what to do and think, until Vinnie wins.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2010)

I thought she was famous with a mahoosive fanbase???????


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Sweaty Betty said:


> I thought she was famous with a mahoosive fanbase???????



Her massive fan base was mostly just me.


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 18, 2010)

she reminds me of Kitten.. not good.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Her massive fan base was mostly just me.



(((((((Dillinger4))))))))

your wasted on her love


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 18, 2010)

Sov evicted with 69.5% of the vote.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 18, 2010)




----------



## London_Calling (Jan 18, 2010)

I see, she's been misrepresented in the editing. That's that cleared up then.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Sweaty Betty said:


> (((((((Dillinger4))))))))
> 
> your wasted on her love



Its OK, I am the fan base of at least three other famous people. 

One of them, for example, being Fabrizio Faniello, Malta's 2006 Eurovision Entry:


You got to share your love around.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Good interview


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 18, 2010)

Farewell then, to an excellent housemate (and klepto queen). Extra bonus points for the way she stole the "mysterious" wooden key and lobbed it into the eviction crowd.


----------



## madzone (Jan 18, 2010)

That girl's just not very bright.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 18, 2010)

your not very bright


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 18, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Farewell then, to an excellent housemate (and klepto queen). Extra bonus points for the way she stole the "mysterious" wooden key and lobbed it into the eviction crowd.



That was hilarious! And Davina didn't even mention it!


----------



## madzone (Jan 18, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> your not very bright


 My not very bright what?


----------



## Diamond (Jan 18, 2010)

Missed the key thing. That sounds pretty mirthful.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 18, 2010)

Davina is so rubbish.
I'm liking speed nominations.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 18, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Missed the key thing.


Me too!


----------



## tommers (Jan 18, 2010)

yeah, so did I.  Well done.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 18, 2010)

Dane gives good nom.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 18, 2010)

How the fuck is alex bullying stev and jonas?????????????????


----------



## snackhead (Jan 18, 2010)

Sisqo ain't going nowhere


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 18, 2010)

Ivana out please


----------



## gabi (Jan 18, 2010)

I wish 15p from every vote was going towards an extra metre or so of that dress davina's wearin...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 18, 2010)

Stephen and Ivana out then (and probably in that order). Both big fee earners, but with only a week to go afterwards I don't think they'll be too bothered - Ivana does naff-all anyway.


----------



## al (Jan 18, 2010)

aaawwww, poor sov - think i'll stop watching now - there's no point any more really....


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 18, 2010)

The religious bloke's a proper headcase, don't want him going.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 18, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> The religious bloke's a proper headcase, don't want him going.



Negative vote though, no way he can survive (without divine intervention).


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 18, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Farewell then, to an excellent housemate (and klepto queen). Extra bonus points for the way she stole the "mysterious" wooden key and lobbed it into the eviction crowd.



tell us, O&L!!!


----------



## tommers (Jan 18, 2010)

haha. BBM was just funny!  there's a first.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 18, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> tell us, O&L!!!



They delivered some stupid wooden key in a large box as a "mystery prize" for Sisqo's task. I guess they were going to be able to use it at some point in the next few days. We'll never know what it was for, as Sov managed to steal it, then triumphantly chuck it out into the crowd when she was evicted. 

No biggie, but it made me chuckle.


----------



## snackhead (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey think I've just solved The Baldwins number 36 mystery!

The difference between 3 and 6 is 3

3+ The Holy Ghost = 4

4= *2*+*2*

This Friday's the *22*nd which is the same day his butt is leaving the house

Simples


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 18, 2010)

Sweaty Betty said:


> watchya.... my lovely crimbo card sending friend


Ello sweetiepie x



Dillinger4 said:


> The rest of the house will submit to Vinnie and Stephanies parental authority, and it will be a dull as fuck regime of food control and being told what to do and think, until Vinnie wins.


I don't think Dane will be able to keep schtum and tow the line. Hope not anyway! 



Orangesanlemons said:


> We'll never know what it was for, as Sov managed to steal it, then triumphantly chuck it out into the crowd when she was evicted. No biggie, but it made me chuckle.


Lol, niiiice one Sov.


----------



## Bunjaj Pali (Jan 19, 2010)

gabi said:


> Sov's an immature little prick but the show will be much less interestin if she goes rather than the one with the enormous chin. she's the only one standing up to that dick who used to play for mk dons. so respect for that.



eh? which dick who used to play for the mk dons?? or is that a wind-up?


----------



## girasol (Jan 19, 2010)

Diamond said:


> And are you seriously suggesting that the housemates use the garden as some kind of general distributed organic compost heap?



Not really, but throwing a half eaten pear is hardly a crime and Sov could have said the reason she threw it out there was to feed birds/recycle it 

Instead it got blown out of all proportion.

Sov was the only person who brought a bit of anarchy and individualism into the house.  I thought her exit interview showed how she was one of the few people in there who could think for herself.

Fair point about ridiculous rules: "you can only have this egg at 12 o'clock" What if she was hungry at 10? 

And nice touch, stealing the wooden key


----------



## strung out (Jan 19, 2010)

Bunjaj Pali said:


> eh? which dick who used to play for the mk dons?? or is that a wind-up?



it's a wind up. he means vinnie jones


----------



## Augie March (Jan 19, 2010)

It is interesting how the evictions are going here. First go the two most overtly sexual women in the house, then off goes the most argumentive woman in the house and now more than likely, the most successful woman in the house is next to go.

All women, all with disticnt personalities, all being kicked out one by one whilst alpha-male Vinnie rules the house with an iron kitchen utensil, Dane and Alex by his feet like the dogs that they are, adoringly looking up at their oh-so-powerful master. 

Or something like that. Anyway, I shall miss Big Brother and it's oppurtunity to flaunt my degree in cod psychology.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 19, 2010)

Augie March said:


> It is interesting how the evictions are going here. First go the two most overtly sexual women in the house, then off goes the most argumentive woman in the house and now more than likely, the most successful woman in the house is next to go.
> 
> All women, all with disticnt personalities, all being kicked out one by one whilst alpha-male Vinnie rules the house with an iron kitchen utensil, Dane and Alex by his feet like the dogs that they are, adoringly looking up at their oh-so-powerful master.
> 
> Or something like that. Anyway, I shall miss Big Brother and it's oppurtunity to flaunt my degree in cod psychology.



You, sir, are on the money with your analysis.


----------



## Augie March (Jan 19, 2010)

I felt sorry for Lady Sovereign last night. She didn't 'fit in' with the rest of the house so she ended up being kicked out. Yet ultra right-wing religous fanatics  who would willingly send their own children to death in the name of their god, somehow do 'fit in' with the house. 

Tis very odd indeed.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 19, 2010)

Hang on, so it's supposed to be part of something bigger that the most argumentative, non-contributing  _person _got nominated and evicted? It's not an ideolgical contest, she went because was a pain in the arse to live with.

Heidi was  "overtly sexual", I thought she was comatose most of the time?

Ivana is one of three nominations, the other being men.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 19, 2010)

Augie March said:


> I felt sorry for Lady Sovereign last night. She didn't 'fit in' with the rest of the house so she ended up being kicked out. Yet ultra right-wing religous fanatics  who would willingly send their own children to death in the name of their god, somehow do 'fit in' with the house.
> 
> Tis very odd indeed.



Innit. 
Spot on, as VP said, with the set up in there too.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 19, 2010)

Lady Sov was a spoilt little brat regardless. Honestly the way she prattled on about cleaning a plate and not having to do housework made me think of a anarkid fresher at university. But she's in her mid 20s and basically a stunted, selfish type that needs to get off her arse. I didn't dislike her personally and I can understand why she'd feel isolated, but she did herself no favours acting like a petulant lil princess.

It comes to something when Ivana Trump seems like a grafter compared to you.


----------



## Augie March (Jan 19, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Hang on, so it's supposed to be part of something bigger that the most argumentative, non-contributing  _person _got nominated and evicted? It's not an ideolgical contest, she went because was a pain in the arse to live with.
> 
> Heidi was  "overtly sexual", I thought she was comatose most of the time?
> 
> Ivana is one of three nominations, the other being men.



Sov went because the group demanded it. She was an irritance but as I said in my last post, at least she isn't a right-wing fanatic. It's weird that the group would be accepting to the latter but not to the former. I would personally much rather live with someone who didn't do the washing up, than with a religous zealot. But there you go.

Heidi came from an overtly sexual background. Add to that too, that she certainly wasn't shy of giving her strong opinion on things and then her card was clearly marked by both the house and the voting public.

Ivana as I said, is more than likely to be next to go out of the three. Not that I particulary like her myself, but at least she isn't prepared to sacrifice her children for the sake of religon. At least, not that I'm aware of anyway.

There has always been a slight leaning to women being voted out first in Big Brother, nothing has changed this year. After Friday, I expect the only two women left will be the mother figure and the naive child. It's interesting then to see why that would be the case and why the women voted off before them, were voted off. I think there are deeper reasons there, rather than just the pragmatic ones.


----------



## girasol (Jan 19, 2010)

Augie March said:


> Sov went because the group demanded it. She was an irritance but as I said in my last post, at least she isn't a right-wing fanatic. It's weird that the group would be accepting to the latter but not to the former. I would personally much rather live with someone who didn't do the washing up, than with a religous zealot. But there you go.



I'd be happy to live with both of them in there, with Stephen I could have hours of fun and frustration trying to convince him why god didn't exist, while he tried to convince me otherwise.  At least it would pass the time.

I like Sov anyway - although I hate people who don't contribute, which may have resulted in lots arguments, but I wouldn't hate her because she didn't wash dishes, you just eventually reach a compromise.

Interesting thing was that Stephen was at one point making an effort to work things out with Sov - and I actually like the way he wasn't happy with Dane's behaviour towards Sov, and nominated him for that.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 19, 2010)

Augie March said:


> Sov went because the group demanded it. She was an irritance but as I said in my last post, at least she isn't a right-wing fanatic. It's weird that the group would be accepting to the latter but not to the former. I would personally much rather live with someone who didn't do the washing up, than with a religous zealot. But there you go.
> 
> Heidi came from an overtly sexual background. Add to that too, that she certainly wasn't shy of giving her strong opinion on things and then her card was clearly marked by both the house and the voting public.
> 
> ...



What a load of overanalysed toss.

Heidi went because she was a pimp.

Generally people don't like pimps.

Sov went because she was a selfish brat who didn't pull her weight.

Generally people don't like selfish brats.

It's really that simple. There's no need to make intimations about sexism because the matter is clearly so straightforward.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 19, 2010)

Sov's a bad example, she was always going to be nominated by the group and it wasn't imo anything to do with her gender. Heidi was probably the least sexually demonstrative woman in there, regardless of her background. Stephen is also very likely to be evicted before Ivana in the next round. 

Regardless of that, I agree it's always been a problem that women - particularly those percieved as being sexually confident or feckless - get evicted before men in this show, and Katia is a fine example. Going back over each series isn't something I particularly want to do right now, but what always stood out for me is that the other female housemates would usually vote out other women first, particularly those of the "Katia" persausion. Similarly, the BB voting public are predominantly female. "Women beware women" has always been key to understanding this show, unfortunately, and the production team have yet to find a way to solve the problem in my view (remember the awful all-female initial line-up in BB8?)


----------



## tarannau (Jan 19, 2010)

Blimey. I'm in agreement with Diamond - as O&L suggests, these are bad examples of the 'woman issue' in BB.


----------



## girasol (Jan 19, 2010)

But one thing is for sure, it's ok for men to be grumpy, bossy, agressive and controlling (i.e. Vinnie) - but not for women.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 19, 2010)

Bollocks, that's one hell of a biased take. If there's one thing that's obvious, it's that Vinnie's a grafter and will live by his own rules.

Yep, he's grumpy and slightly controlling, but that's largely because the other housemates defer to his presence for whatever reason. He's also so upfront in his thoughts and telling others what he feels that he hardly counts as a manipulative, machiavellan type.

He's a big bloke, something of a natural leader who's made the very best of his very limited talents. I find it hard to get that annoyed with him with that in mind.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 19, 2010)

Iemanja said:


> But one thing is for sure, it's ok for men to be grumpy, bossy, agressive and controlling (i.e. Vinnie) - but not for women.



I agree - mostly - but it's not set in stone. Carole BB8 was all of these things and more, but as house matriach the other HMs were terrified of nominating her. She killed that series stone dead imo, but lasted until finals night and wasn't given a hard time by anyone when evicted.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 19, 2010)

Iemanja said:


> But one thing is for sure, it's ok for men to be grumpy, bossy, agressive and controlling (i.e. Vinnie) - but not for women.


How many nominations running has no one nominated him - men or women?

Fwiw, I think he's playing a superb game.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't think he's playing a game though - he's unashamed playing himself if anything, right down the grumpiness and inability to keep his gob shut. 

I suspect Vinnie would have been nominated if they thought he was being tactical rather than the straightforward, motivated grouch that he is.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 19, 2010)

I recall him mentioning Naughty Nick a few night ago and flagged it. He knows BB right back to the beginning.

Fwiw, I'm sure Vinnie has played the game his entire life. He knows the angles and works them. A calculating machine and a total pro.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 19, 2010)

I think both positions are reconcilable. As in Vinnie is without pretence and is being himself. It just happens to be that his default mentality is highly competitive and political.


----------



## clandestino (Jan 19, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> I recall him mentioning Naughty Nick a few night ago and flagged it. He knows BB right back to the beginning.
> 
> Fwiw, I'm sure Vinnie has played the game his entire life. He knows the angles and works them. A calculating machine and a total pro.




I agree, he's definitely playing a game. 

The Nasty Nic comment was a good example, but the best example was him giving Sov an egg when he knew that she wasn't allowed one. He lit the touch paper and then stepped back. And he did it because he knew it would cause tension in the house and make whoever was involved in the tension look bad - and also because I think he was actually threatened by Sov's confidence at one point. She looked like the only person who could challenge his top dog status, and so she had to go. 

He's playing a game every second he's in there. He's not stupid - why else did he give Sov the egg?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 19, 2010)

He seems to know everything about this game. I'm half convinced Vinnie has a mobile and a a spare battery or two in there actually. It wouldn't be hard to smuggle in, and they get enough privacy in the celeb version to read a text or two in the toilets. 

He'll win alright, but he's mentioned a little too much about who's fav and what likely odds people are for my liking - Vinnie's always been a gambler, has loads of mates who are gamblers, and is just the kind of funny fucker to walk out when he hits 10-1 on and give his old pals a big payday.


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 19, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> I recall him mentioning Naughty Nick a few night ago and flagged it. He knows BB right back to the beginning.
> 
> Fwiw, I'm sure Vinnie has played the game his entire life. He knows the angles and works them. A calculating machine and a total pro.



As a sportsman, it seems he has simply brought his changing room, on tour mentality to the house. You'd expect him to be comfortable as one of the few (only?) people in there used to having to muck in. His personality would stand out or dominate in most groups of people.

Sov displayed some atypical signs of solo artist. She seemed the least confident, developed as much as anything else, her brittleness came out badly.

l enjoy watching Baldwin more than Ivana and hope he stays simply because he is more articulate and therefore a better watch.. if it was him or a Janet Street-Porter I would prefer to watch her. I would love to have seen her or someone like her and Vinnie..


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 19, 2010)

It's funny you shuld mention "solo artist" because I was thinking 'only child' - maybe the show turns us all into cod psychologists, or me at least   

Orangesanlemons - interesting angle about the privacy, gambling and texting . . .


----------



## pboi (Jan 19, 2010)

jimminy christmas?


Sisqo to win


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 19, 2010)

I am pretty sure Sov has a brother.


----------



## gabi (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm expecting this to be a seamless transistion from the United/City threads... Some nastiness please. Thanks


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 19, 2010)

Nicola T just signing her death warrant and maybe Dane, well done.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 19, 2010)

What did they say/do?


----------



## Looby (Jan 19, 2010)

Vinny is such a fucking pig.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 19, 2010)

Nice one Vinnie, bully a pensioner into doing underwear modelling.


----------



## gabi (Jan 19, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> Vinny is such a fucking pig.



innit. I've no idea why these 'strong personalities' keep obeying him...


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 19, 2010)

Diamond said:


> What did they say/do?



Nicola T was talking about what could she do when she gets out of the house, Dane told her to do panto and other bits and pieces following on from that.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 19, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Nice one Vinnie, bully a pensioner into doing underwear modelling.



I don't see that as bullying, she hasn't done anything, everyone should do something.


----------



## Bunjaj Pali (Jan 19, 2010)

It's a bit boring now innit? Bring back Sov


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 19, 2010)

Hey Dillinger?


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 19, 2010)

nice to see Sov moaning about something for a change


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 19, 2010)

Bunjaj Pali said:


> It's a bit boring now innit? Bring back Sov



she is still in, well in this one anyway


----------



## Bunjaj Pali (Jan 19, 2010)

er yeah wtf's going on? I thought she was out, what have I missed?


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 19, 2010)

the tablets, I think.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 19, 2010)

she is out, this is the one from yesterday, i would imagine pre eviction.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 19, 2010)

Bunjaj Pali said:


> er yeah wtf's going on? I thought she was out, what have I missed?



The show is an edit of the previous days action. 

How do you think they show them doing things in the middle of the night when it is broadcast at 9/10pm?


----------



## Looby (Jan 19, 2010)

Sisqo and Dane did really well.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 19, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> How do you think they show them doing things in the middle of the night when it is broadcast at 9/10pm?



Oh I thought that was live


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 19, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> I don't see that as bullying, she hasn't done anything, everyone should do something.



Pressured into doing something she clearly didn't want to do then. Vinnie put her forward while she was out of the room, and she couldn't say no without looking like a bad sport. Poor show imo, yellow card for ungentlemanly conduct.

She did well tho.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 19, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> Sisqo and Dane did really well.



at what ?


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 19, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> She did well tho.



Yeah I agree with this


----------



## Looby (Jan 19, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> at what ?



the drawings.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't really feel like watching it anymore. I am not watching it tonight.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 19, 2010)

Vinnie should be nommed next.


----------



## Bunjaj Pali (Jan 19, 2010)

this is boring. Bring back Sov


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 19, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I don't really feel like watching it anymore. I am not watching it tonight.



just because Sov is out ?  I have enjoyed reading your structured arguments on here.  Keep watching, please.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 19, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> just because Sov is out ?  I have enjoyed reading your structured arguments on here.  Keep watching, please.



Pretty much. I can imagine how its going to be now. The Patriachal/Matriachal authority of Vinnie and Stephanie has essentially won, and the rest of the house mates will now submit to their authority without question. 

They are unlikely to be challenged about anything at all now. Order will reign. 

The only interesting thing was watching Vinnie being constantly undermined in increasingly petty ways that he could not deal with. Now he will be obeyed and will win. 

I might watch it a bit, but not tonight.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 19, 2010)

4th eviction *oddsflash!*

Stephen: 1.3
Ivana: 4.7
Sisqo: 32.0

I don't think I'd disagree with that. Stephen out first, then I think it's a little closer than it seems between Ivana and Sisqo.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 19, 2010)

I think there are cracks in Vinnie and Stephanie's relationship that will actually provide quite a bit of amusement and create a power struggle in the house.  If Vinnie went out next, would you watch it ?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 19, 2010)

I would like to see Stephen stay, myself.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 19, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> I think there are cracks in Vinnie and Stephanie's relationship that will actually provide quite a bit of amusement and create a power struggle in the house.  If Vinnie went out next, would you watch it ?



Its not about Vinnie staying or going. I just want to see chaos rather than order or authority. And for that, Vinnie needs to stay, really. I am still going to watch, just maybe not as avidly.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 19, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I would like to see Stephen stay, myself.



Me too, but that's the trouble with the negative vote, all the interesting/controversial HMs get booted.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 19, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Its not about Vinnie staying or going. I just want to see chaos rather than order or authority. And for that, Vinnie needs to stay, really. I am still going to watch, just maybe not as avidly.



good lad


----------



## gabi (Jan 19, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I would like to see Stephen stay, myself.



He's the only left who i'd like to have a drink with. He's bonkers.

The rest are either bullies or fools.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 19, 2010)

gabi said:


> He's the only left who i'd like to have a drink with. He's bonkers.
> 
> The rest are either bullies or fools.



he would do my head in after 5 minutes.

I think I would like to have a chat with Jonas and Stephanie, maybe Vinnie.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh here we go Alex, is such a weak character.


----------



## strung out (Jan 19, 2010)

i'd like to go for a drink with katia and nicola and sov


----------



## Bunjaj Pali (Jan 19, 2010)

Ha! I see Steve's the new whipping boy. I don't tend to like religious nutjobs but I do like him.


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 19, 2010)

gabi said:


> He's the only left who i'd like to have a drink with. He's bonkers.
> 
> The rest are either bullies or fools.



As an alcoholic he'd be even more bonkers to have a drink with if you got him started again.. the bible bashing would be fucked off for starters


----------



## Diamond (Jan 19, 2010)

The ghost of Sov seems to have sown the seeds of the next conflict.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 19, 2010)

Baldwin is fucking cuckoo


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 19, 2010)

Stephen is sort of like a clown or a jester. A holy fool. 

He is nowhere near being an alpha-male, like Vinnie, for example, but he does serve a useful purpose. Nobody takes him seriously, but he is much smarter than he lets on. He does this for a living, and he knows what makes good television. 

He is easily switching between the two classic clowning roles of manipulator/victim, setting up funny situations, being a straight man and a joker/fool. There is nobody else in the house who quite has that ability.

I think I would like to see Ivana go, she doesn't really add very much for me, she is just a secondary Stephanie.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 19, 2010)

Hail the Rev: He's totally out there . . . don't want him to go.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 19, 2010)

Legendary stuff from Baldwin there.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 19, 2010)

strung_out said:


> i'd like to go for a drink with katia and nicola and sov



Me too.

Maybe not Nichola though.


----------



## Bunjaj Pali (Jan 19, 2010)

that song was fucking wicked


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 19, 2010)

> 'That, of course, is the great secret of the successful fool - that he is no fool at all.'
> 
> Isaac Asimov, Guide to Shakespeare.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 19, 2010)

"But the joke's. On. You."


----------



## ska invita (Jan 19, 2010)

Bunjaj Pali said:


> this is boring. Bring back Sov


my favourite 3 people are gone - real shame(actually heidi's crush on vinnie was a stomach churning). only entertainment left is all out war - dont really want to see that. 

Why did the public go against Sov? Weird that. Were they bullied by Vinnie too? I think they might have been. Persuasive bugger.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 19, 2010)

ska invita said:


> my favourite 3 people are gone - real shame(actually heidi's crush on vinnie was a stomach churning). only entertainment left is all out war - dont really want to see that.
> 
> Why did the public go against Sov? Weird that. Were they bullied by Vinnie too? I think they might have been. Persuasive bugger.



He will never fool me.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 19, 2010)

Bunjaj Pali said:


> that song was fucking wicked



I can see Basshunter sampling that lol


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 19, 2010)

Stephen and Sisqo had a long, long talk about right-to-life vs pro-choice last night on the live feed (you can imagine Stephen's views on the subject).
Funny they didn't show that...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 19, 2010)

I would have preferred to hear Stephen and Heidi have that conversation.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 19, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> "But the joke's. On. You."



I felt really creeped out when he was singing that and grimacing. Bizarre little man.


----------



## clandestino (Jan 19, 2010)

Feel a bit weird about the editing of the show after tonight. That clip of Stephen in the diary room saying that he felt bad about Sov being ostracised could have been shown last night, while people were still voting. It would have provided a bit of balance, and perhaps generated some sympathy for her. But they left it out until tonight, when the focus appears to be on showing Stephen being even more mental than usual (which I'm actually finding entertaining) and Vinnie letting his mask drop a little and showing a rather nastier side. 

The bullying of Ivana wasn't pleasant, him asking what she's done so far. Well, she was a carer in one of the tasks, and waited on everyone hand and foot. What has Vinnie done? He was the MC in the talent contest, a role he grabbed for himself straight off. And both are connected, I think. He didn't want to appear in a mankini, he didn't want to be in flesh coloured underwear, as he's put on a little weight now and he's feeling conscious about it I reckon. Fair enough - but don't bully Ivana into doing it instead of you. 

It's weird. Are we seeing this side of Vinnie now because he's feeling confident and letting his guard drop? Or is it because of selecting editing? I dunno. Watching it tonight, I felt manipulated by Big Brother and it didn't feel nice.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have watched the live feed and I don't think it is because of the editing at all...


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 19, 2010)

What are they going to talk about now Sov has gone? Steven?

Bah. It should be vote to save from the start.


----------



## strung out (Jan 19, 2010)

i haven't watched any of this yet. is anything good happening?


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 20, 2010)

Not until you turn your cam on, no


----------



## strung out (Jan 20, 2010)

i did but i still got more wanking men


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 20, 2010)

oh


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 20, 2010)

What the fuck just happened with Dane ?
All asleep and he suddenly flew out of bed screaming.
Waking the whole House.

(Watching E4+1)


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 20, 2010)

OOOooooo not watching...whats happening Ses?!


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 20, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> OOOooooo not watching...whats happening Ses?!



He flew out of bed screaming.
It was all quite apart from the snoring.

Something had grabbed his leg he reckons.
Several other Housemates flew out of bed too as a result of his high pitch scream.
He seemed for a moment terrified.
Unbelievably,some Housemates are still asleep.


----------



## Mad Badger (Jan 20, 2010)

It's becoming slightly uncomfortable viewing as it starts to descend into a Lord Of The Flies scenario.The bully and his weak followers who seek safety in numbers gang up and ridicule those who dare to stand up to them. It was shocking to see how they _all_ ridiculed Stephen for having a different opinion and disagreeing with Vinny, whose true colours are being revealed at an ever alarming pace. A bully used to getting his own way, with no toleration of people who disagree with him. Interesting how he stormed off while Stephen was speaking in exactly the same manner that Sov did...

Stephen is the only one who sees what's happening and for that I respect him alot, even if he is a loony. He got it spot on describing what happened with Lady Sov, and I hope he wins. Everyone else is either weak, stupid or nasty. 

Ps could Dane suck Vinny's dick anymore than he is? Twat.


----------



## girasol (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm growing fond of Ned Flanders, at least he has a good heart, I'd rather he won than Vinnie.  

Stephanie/Ivana are also becoming nastier by the minute   What's that rubbish about Stephen playing the game and being near Sov just to be on the camera?  Talk about projecting your own thoughts into someone else!!!  

When Stephen left the room to go the diary and the rest were bitching in the main room, not a single one of them came out looking well.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 20, 2010)

It says a lot about the outside world that Vinnie remains unquestioned.


----------



## magneze (Jan 20, 2010)

At first they came for the Katias and I said nothing because I hadn't gone out with Ronnie Wood.
Then they came for the Sovs and I said nothing because I wasn't a grime superstar.
Then they came for the Stephens and I said nothing because I wasn't a religious nutter.
..
..
etc

Who's next?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 20, 2010)

Ffs.


----------



## girasol (Jan 20, 2010)

I wish I could see Vinnie, Stephanie and Ivana's faces when they come out of the house and realise how talented, unique and respected Lady Sovereign really is.  

They never heard of her before they went into the house, but when the come out they might finally figure out why she was there.  Although I doubt they'll understand it.

read her bio in here:

http://www.ladysovereign.com/flash.php


----------



## pboi (Jan 20, 2010)

with an internet campaign behind her


----------



## tarannau (Jan 20, 2010)

Lady Sov respected? You're having a laugh, surely.

She was laughed out of America after through an episode, part sulky dickhead part mentalist, on stage, fucking over a promising tie up with Def Jam. Reports from promoters and producers in the UK aren't exactly positive and she's pissed much of the goodwill that was initially shown to her well and truly up the wall.

I honestly thought that she might make a good impression on BB, confound expectations. But instead she's acting like a spoilt, immature brat and lived up to all the rumours. Silly gal.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 20, 2010)

I thought she was fine for a 16-year old but pathetic for a grown woman of  24. "I'm only washing my plate up"  

Back you go to your peoples, luv.


----------



## girasol (Jan 20, 2010)

tarannau said:


> Lady Sov respected? You're having a laugh, surely.
> 
> She was laughed out of America after through an episode, part sulky dickhead part mentalist, on stage, fucking over a promising tie up with Def Jam. Reports from promoters and producers in the UK aren't exactly positive and she's pissed much of the goodwill that was initially shown to her well and truly up the wall.
> 
> I honestly thought that she might make a good impression on BB, confound expectations. But instead she's acting like a spoilt, immature brat and lived up to all the rumours. Silly gal.



She's respected by me  

Her last album and the new one are very good.  I actually like it that she refuses to do things in other people's terms.  There's nothing wrong with that.  And she's definetely not in it for the money.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 20, 2010)

Perish the thought.

Who's she giving her BB cheque to?


----------



## tarannau (Jan 20, 2010)

The depressing thing is that she could have been really good. Instead she seems stuck in an eternal 15 year old Waynetta persona, seriously considering tie-ups with fucking Basshunter and Sisqo.

She had one of the best, if not the very best, opportunity ever given to a UK female rapper in the US. And she spunked that right up the wall, largely by acting the workshy brat by all account. 

Nobody wants to trivialise a possible history of depression and past mistakes, but it'd be nice to feel as though she'd moved on a little. Instead she's still acting the lazy 'it's not fair' dickhead, reduced to stealing wooden keys and hiding tins of beans for a little rise. A real wasted opportunity.


----------



## girasol (Jan 20, 2010)

what should she have done instead?  like she said, she was being herself and that's who she is...  

She's only 24, I certainly wasn't sorted out and mature, and totally in control at that age.  It took a few more years to work things out.

It's like Stephen said, if she was your daughter, or a relative, would you be this harsh on her?  She still has tons of talent, and always will have it, so she fucked up in the US, maybe she didn't want to be a part of the whole thing, some people don't want to be a part of it.  It's no sign of lack of character, quite the opposite.


----------



## girasol (Jan 20, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Perish the thought.
> 
> Who's she giving her BB cheque to?



I meant she wan't making music for the money, not CBB, which she probably was in for the money  

I'm not saying she's not flawed, everyone is, but I'd rather be around someone with her 'flaws'.


----------



## madzone (Jan 20, 2010)

Iemanja said:


> It's like Stephen said, if she was your daughter, or a relative, would you be this harsh on her?


 
Absolutely. If my kids don't pull their weight they get priveledges withdrawn. I haven't been able to evict them yet but there's time...


----------



## girasol (Jan 20, 2010)

madzone said:


> Absolutely. If my kids don't pull their weight they get priveledges withdrawn. I haven't been able to evict them yet but there's time...



of course, but do you stop loving them?  Do you ostracise them and exclude them and bully them?


----------



## tarannau (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm sure you could have managed to wash up a plate and not see helping with a little housework as a fucking principled stand.

24? FFS I had been to uni twice and lived away from home for the best part of a decade by then. Nobody's expecting you to have learnt everything by then, but surely some basic manners and an ability to muck in should have been learnt by now. It's hardly as though she hasn't a history of fucking others off to the detriment of her career.

There's a difference between sticking up for what you believe in and acting like a petulant child. And I can totally see why Vinnie - a former hod carrier who's carved a remarkable career out of graft and a little wit - got frustrated with her. She's a witty girl who's sucky attitude, lack of self knowledge and downright laziness stops her progressing.


----------



## madzone (Jan 20, 2010)

Iemanja said:


> of course, but do you stop loving them? Do you ostracise them and exclude them and bully them?


 She's not their kid, she was a housemate. She's also not *a* kid, she's a grown woman of 24. If I shared a house with someone like that they would have been given short shrift. I can't abide people who don't pull their weight.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 20, 2010)

Iemanja said:


> I meant she wan't making music for the money, not CBB, which she probably was in for the money
> 
> I'm not saying she's not flawed, everyone is, but I'd rather be around someone with her 'flaws'.



Certainly money was one of her principle concerns. It featured as one of her central whines at an on stage flounce.


----------



## madzone (Jan 20, 2010)

tarannau said:


> She's a witty girl who's sucky attitude, lack of self knowledge and downright laziness stops her progressing.


 ^^^ This

And you know what? It won't be _her_ fault.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 20, 2010)

Exactly. And it's hardly as though they gave her too much of a hard time either. 

She was more guilty of ostracising and making a stoopid martyr out of herself than anything else. The others seemed to talk quite fondly on her if anything, perplexed and frustrated at her daft approach.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 20, 2010)

madzone said:


> Absolutely. If my kids don't pull their weight they get priveledges withdrawn. I haven't been able to evict them yet but there's time...



Chasing each other with an axe is fine though?


----------



## madzone (Jan 20, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Chasing each other with an axe is fine though?


 As long as they've cleaned, laid and lit the fire first.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 20, 2010)

madzone said:


> ^^^ This
> 
> And you know what? It won't be _her_ fault.



Agree.

At 24, I owned a house and was travelling around africa getting shot at and legging it from coups  She's an oik!


----------



## girasol (Jan 20, 2010)

Sov not helping out would have wound me up for sure - but I sometimes thing being anal about the cleaning up is a bit sad.  Another thing, when I was that age I lived in a shared house, I did my own cooking and I did my own washing, not everyone's.

Her point was that it wasn't her house and most people were only cleaning up because they couldn't think of anything else to do.  

It would have been quite amusing if they turned the place into a rat infested hell hole.  And didn't do anything BB told them to do.


----------



## madzone (Jan 20, 2010)

Iemanja said:


> Sov not helping out would have wound me up for sure - but I sometimes thing being anal about the cleaning up is a bit sad. Another thing, when I was that age I lived in a shared house, I did my own cooking and I did my washing...
> 
> Her point was that it wasn't her house and most people were only cleaning up because they couldn't think of anything else to do.
> 
> It would have been quite amusing if they turned the place into a rat infested hell hole. And didn't do anything BB told them to do.


 
Student BB you mean?


----------



## girasol (Jan 20, 2010)

madzone said:


> Student BB you mean?



I didn't watch that, is that what happened?  (I should imagine it was)

it quite incredible how intolerant people can be of someone just because of the dishes   but everyone accepts bitches and bullies as long as they do their chores.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 20, 2010)

Jesus, that some desperate justification

You're stuck in a house without books, tv or other entertainment. How much of a workshy, selfish twat do you have to be effectively let others do the cleaning, cooking and other housework on your behalf. Even students have better excuses.


----------



## madzone (Jan 20, 2010)

I think we should all go and stay with Iemanja


----------



## girasol (Jan 20, 2010)

tarannau said:


> Jesus, that some desperate justification
> 
> You're stuck in a house without books, tv or other entertainment. How much of a workshy, selfish twat do you have to be effectively let others do the cleaning, cooking and other housework on your behalf. Even students have better excuses.



I really don't know, I don't know what was going through her head...

Just because that's what I'd end up doing it doesn't mean everyone else would do the same.  I certainly wouldn't turn on someone and hate them just because they weren't doing the dishes, I'd judge them on what they had to say and how they interacted with me.


----------



## girasol (Jan 20, 2010)

madzone said:


> I think we should all go and stay with Iemanja



 I'm desperately anal when it comes to cleaning so I'd probably end up nagging you all to death  (not a trait I'm proud of!)

I once picked all the dirty dishes my lazy housemate never washed and put them all on his bed.  After that he got his girlfriend to do all his washing for him more regularly


----------



## tarannau (Jan 20, 2010)

They don't hate her. Nobody hated her, barely even raising a voice - folks including Vinnie were even fairly complimentary about her, even behind her back. This bullying accusation seems to centre on people - big wow - telling her to do her share and/or resenting her for doing nothing. Which is hardly surprising tbh

Letting other people doing your cleaning is selfish enough. But continuing not to do fuck all when people are clearly annoyed about it marks you out as more of an uncaring prat than before. She's 24, not 12


----------



## girasol (Jan 20, 2010)

oh, come on, they were constantly bitching behind her back - and most of them were really glad to see her go.  Just because there was no shouting, it doesn't mean she wasn't being ostracised and vilified.

She was being singled out, Stephen was the only person who pointed this out to the group, who at that point were following the pack mentality and were saying nasty things about her behind her back.

NO ONE IS WITHOUT FLAWS


----------



## tarannau (Jan 20, 2010)

YEAH BUT WHAT WERE HER POSITIVE POINTS IN THE HOUSE

She was basically a fag-thieving slob who whinged a lot. I don't think anyone said anything behind her back that they wouldn't say to her face fwiw. She's just have thrown her usual mardy faced and stormed out like an 8 year old made moody by Tartrazine for all the good it'd have done anyway.


----------



## madzone (Jan 20, 2010)

Iemanja said:


> I'm desperately anal when it comes to cleaning so I'd probably end up nagging you all to death  (not a trait I'm proud of!)
> 
> I once picked all the dirty dishes my lazy housemate never washed and put them all on his bed. After that he got his girlfriend to do all his washing for him more regularly


 How is that any different to the housemates getting pissed off with sov?


----------



## girasol (Jan 20, 2010)

I really can't be bothered arguing about this anymore 

* storms out in a huff and lits a stolen fag *


----------



## tarannau (Jan 20, 2010)

Oi, that's one of Jonas's fags.


----------



## madzone (Jan 20, 2010)

Iemanja said:


> I really can't be bothered arguing about this anymore
> 
> * storms out in a huff and lits a stolen fag *


 I win


----------



## girasol (Jan 20, 2010)

madzone said:


> I win



* comes back *

not in my head.  In my head I'm always right and I always win.

* steals wooden key *


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 20, 2010)

I like sov. maybe a bit less than I did before she went into the house, but I do still like her.

I have to agree with pretty much tarannau has said though.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 20, 2010)

I like the fact that Tarannu's analogies for Sov have descended from 15 through 12 to now 8 years old. At some point we'll reach a kind of equilibrium age where her attitudes and behaviour sit naturally.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 20, 2010)

Iemanja said:


> * comes back *
> 
> not in my head.  In my head I'm always right and I always win.
> 
> * steals wooden key *





PS. 

You are the first person of 2010 to which I award five cool faces.


----------



## snackhead (Jan 20, 2010)

Sisqo shut Baldwin down on the live feed earlier. Baldwin was accusing Sisqo of mishearing him, a bit like he did with Nicola over the nomination punishment. Sisqo looks at him and goes "I'm a musician, I HEARD what you said" cue silence from Baldwin


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 20, 2010)

snackhead said:


> Sisqo shut Baldwin down on the live feed earlier. Baldwin was accusing Sisqo of mishearing him, a bit like he did with Nicola over the nomination punishment. Sisqo looks at him and goes "I'm a musician, I HEARD what you said" cue silence from Baldwin


----------



## clandestino (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm actually really enjoying the way Baldwin is laying into Vinnie, Kamikaze-style. And the fact that as Vinnie gets more wound up, Baldwin laughs louder. It won't work of course, but it's fun to watch. 

It's going to be so depressing when Vinnie eventually wins.


----------



## gabi (Jan 20, 2010)

Diamond said:


> I like the fact that Tarannu's analogies for Sov have descended from 15 through 12 to now 8 years old. At some point we'll reach a kind of equilibrium age where her attitudes and behaviour sit naturally.



I like the fact that tarannau thinks that having been to uni twice by the age of 24 indicates some form of maturity...


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 20, 2010)

Only been watching a bit but I would put money on Dane. He seems like a nice guy.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 20, 2010)

nice guys finish last.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 20, 2010)

"White sugar? Worse for you than cigarettes. FACT." 

Baldwin is really going through the gears this week.


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 20, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> nice guys finish last.




From personal experience ?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 20, 2010)

.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 20, 2010)

moonsi til said:


> From personal experience ?



no way, I am a total badman.


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 20, 2010)

^^^ could you take hot pepper sauce...I don't think so!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 20, 2010)

moonsi til said:


> ^^^ could you take hot pepper sauce...I don't think so!



I ate a bottle of it for my tea. Bottle and all.


----------



## Looby (Jan 20, 2010)

Poor Dane.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 20, 2010)

I am watching this out of the corner of my eye. With the sound off. Because I am listening to music. 

Can anybody quickly update me? Dane is in the garden throwing something.


----------



## Looby (Jan 20, 2010)

I fucking love the tree. 

Now piss off.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 20, 2010)

Haha I was about to post the same


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 20, 2010)

Oh, I turned the sound on at _exactly_ the right moment there.


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 20, 2010)

The tree should speak to Vinnie like that.. tell him to get in a mankini and piss off.. or face the wrath of the tree


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 20, 2010)

Dane is looking very shifty and on the verge of laughing.

ETA: and Vinnie is such a gossip!


----------



## clandestino (Jan 20, 2010)

Ha ha! Sisqo gets my vote!


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 20, 2010)

Why is Alex still in there?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 20, 2010)

Watch Alex in the background when Dane screams in the middle of the night (coming up after the break), it's lolsome.


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 20, 2010)

Dane is ace... but not everyone is awake!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 20, 2010)

Man, if that was me, I would have gone fucking mental. Staying asleep would not have been an option.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 20, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Man, if that was me, I would have gone fucking mental. Staying asleep would not have been an option.


_would have_ ?!


----------



## Celt (Jan 21, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> _would have_ ?!




sisco is very cute


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 21, 2010)

He's set himself up as the anti-Vinnie Party, which he seems to see as a vote winner for the forthcoming eviction.

I don't care if he or Ivana go but I want the Raving Rev to stay - don't think he will though


----------



## cesare (Jan 21, 2010)

I wonder if there's all manner of angst going on about the three saying that it's the Americans in the frame for eviction?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 21, 2010)

tarannau said:


> Yep, he's grumpy and slightly controlling, but that's largely because the other housemates defer to his presence for whatever reason. He's also so upfront in his thoughts and telling others what he feels that he hardly counts as a manipulative, machiavellan type..



erm no he's not he instigated along with his lapdog alex the attack on katia when he was finished in realyng half truths and uttter made up shite about things she hadn't said but that he'd twisted to turn others against her he did the same thing to sov and is now doing to stephen.

He preys on the weak and those he he personally dislikes and had a sulk and a shit fit at sov for her asking about corned beef which was utterly disproportionate but not one house mate even dane and niki who were both attacked as a result and lied (along with alex's she said she didn't care which she didn't) to prevent the wrath of vinnie falling on them...

vinnies a cunt...

as exampled by his manipulation of the bitch queen steph when he told her about his wifes heart replacement to play the sympathy card...


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 21, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> vinnies a cunt...
> 
> as exampled by his manipulation of the bitch queen steph when he told her about his wifes heart replacement to play the sympathy card...



Agreed, that was disgusting of him.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 21, 2010)

Hang on a second - and I was distractedly doing something else last night - but wasn't Vinnie's mention of his wife in relation to them both saying that they felt relaxed in the house. I thought he was saying that as long as things were good on the outside - ie his wife was fine - he could feel happy enough in the house. 

It certainly didn't seem that manipulative, nor unusually secretive - it's fairly common knowledge about her medical past. It doesn't seem horrific to say that you're thinking of your wife when your apart from her.


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 21, 2010)

You can think about your wife without mentioning an operation 22 years ago and mentioning it in a way where you bring one person into your confidence whilst dismissing all the others as unworthy of that confidence. 

One the one hand it seemed to be pulling for viewer sympathy, on the other the viewers would hear him in the same sentence slating the rest of the hms.

I can't think of a positive edited moment for him yesterday?


----------



## tarannau (Jan 21, 2010)

I think that's more of a cynical read than I managed, and I'm a cynical bastard at the best of times.

In general he seems to talk more openly to Stephanie than the others, partly I assume because of age. And I can also understand why you wouldn't want to make a big deal to the other housemates - it's not secret, but you don't want to make a fuss about it or have to explain your feelings either.


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 21, 2010)

tarannau said:


> I think that's more of a cynical read than I managed, and I'm a cynical bastard at the best of times.
> 
> In general he seems to talk more openly to Stephanie than the others, partly I assume because of age. And I can also understand why you wouldn't want to make a big deal to the other housemates - it's not secret, but you don't want to make a fuss about it or have to explain your feelings either.



I absolutely see that.. I'm just not very pro Vinnie at the moment and spinning everything he does, with some help from the edit.. 

I'm sure though he looked around the house and thought who he could speak to about it, and narrowed it down to no-one or Stephanie and I guess as with any traumatic event he would need to confide..


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 21, 2010)

He chose something calculated to keep her onside - stood by his wife of decades, etc, and then added the old chestnut about 'no one else knows' thus making her his big mate in the house as well as him a decent husband.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 21, 2010)

TBH if he's playing a tactical game he's playing it badly. Part of the reason I perhaps viewed it differently to you is that he seems to have bonded and 'unwound' with Stephanie before, taking of how easy it was to wind up the others and 'set the off' 

They don't really sound like the words of a master tactician to me, more of a slightly bored alpha bloke talking to someone he considers more of his peer than others. That's the context I viewed his 'confession' about his wife to Stephanie in

Is this one contributing factor to Balders' breakdown btw? Stephanie seems way closer to Vinnie than him


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 21, 2010)

tarannau said:


> Is this one contributing factor to Balders' breakdown btw? Stephanie seems way closer to Vinnie than him



I think that maybe was just boredom? Sisqo seems to be doing something similar (or is that a being nominated thing?)

I'm sure Baldwin looks for ways to keep his mind stimulated (the bible in part may just be a prop that any addict may need just to keep them on track) and if he's not getting that from the minds of the other housemates, starts getting up to mischief.

It must be so hard being in there with people who you can not speak to because fo who they are and because your every word is monitored.

(prize for stating the bleedin' obvious please ).


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 21, 2010)

Stephen has 50,000 people praying for him while he is in the BB house. 
He also performed a quickie exorcism last night after Dane was "tormented by demons".


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 21, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Stephen has 50,000 people praying for him while he is in the BB house.
> He also performed a quickie exorcism last night after Dane was "tormented by demons".



He doesn't have blood running through his veins. He has loopy juice


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 21, 2010)

Baldwin is very funny...

I think Vinnie is being all pally with Steph because of potential contacts on the outside.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 21, 2010)

This is brilliant, in a sick way.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 21, 2010)

What sick freak thought this task up - mad Frankie in the mailroom? You can tell it's the final series when they have to stitch offal into the shape of a cow...


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 21, 2010)

I just turned on and the Rev is on about < pause for effect> < pause a little longer> _wrath _

The man's outstanding value!


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm bored without Sov.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 21, 2010)

Time for an early eviction *oddsflash!*

Stephen: 1.13
Ivana: 10.0
Sisqo: 13.0

Not looking good for the right Rev Baldwin tomorrow


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 21, 2010)

_wrath!!!!?_

_rules...._

_wrath rules.....life _


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 21, 2010)

He's fucking lost it.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 21, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> He's fucking lost it.



He was totally outwitted there and couldn't think of a good comeback:
"Big Brother would like to remind you of the word 'rules'". Lol.


----------



## gabi (Jan 21, 2010)

Baldwin's the only entertaining one left..

I'm a) taking those odds on trump being kicked out (10/1) and b) not watching anymore if this twisted bonkers christian genius is thrown out


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 21, 2010)

The humming gets a 'wow' from the partially deaf housemate..


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 21, 2010)

Rule 6? Is that an indirect violence threat?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 21, 2010)

Hope Vinnie cuts Sisqo in half.


----------



## clicker (Jan 21, 2010)

Toast on beans....


----------



## clicker (Jan 21, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Hope Vinnie cuts Sisqo in half.



He'll disappear.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 21, 2010)

I might not bother posting now. Basically I think the opposite to Sesquipedalian.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 21, 2010)

drag0n said:


> I might not bother posting now. Basically I think the opposite to Sesquipedalian.




Another thread flouncer


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 21, 2010)

drag0n said:


> I might not bother posting now. Basically I think the opposite to Sesquipedalian.



That's OK, he is wrong and we are right.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 21, 2010)

fu 

_levels,,,,,,....._


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 21, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> If sov goes, I am not going to watch it anymore.



You still here ?


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 21, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Another thread flouncer


Hardly. You just make me lose the will


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 21, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> You still here ?



I am not going anywhere.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 21, 2010)

drag0n said:


> Hardly. You just make me lose the will



Bye then.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 21, 2010)

drag0n said:


> Rule 6? Is that an indirect violence threat?



Rule 6: "The housemates must refrain from tampering with, or altering in any way the electrical items or components thereof contained within the Big Brother house, including the kettle, hairdryer, hoover, microwave, cameras and aircon devices. Endemol productions will not be held responsible for injuries to housemates resulting from willful misuse of said items".

Dunno, I think Vinnie should read the rulebook again.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 21, 2010)

drag0n is not going anywhere either.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't know much about the show really but I like how BB introduce alcohol at key moments - like when the tension between the men increases and an eviction looms.

It's also interesting that the women in there all defend the father of the house.

Sisco's def set it up to be  yoof vs. wrinklies. I'm enjoying it!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 21, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> I don't know much about the show really but I like how BB introduce alcohol at key moments - like when the tension between the men increases and an eviction looms.
> 
> It's also interesting that the women in there all defend the father of the house.
> 
> Sisco's def set it up to be  yoof vs. wrinklies. I'm enjoying it!



wrinklies will win.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 21, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> I don't know much about the show really but I like how BB introduce alcohol at key moments - like when the tension between the men increases and an eviction looms.
> 
> It's also interesting that the women in there all defend the father of the house.
> 
> Sisco's def set it up to be  yoof vs. wrinklies. I'm enjoying it!


_Sisqo_, my love.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 21, 2010)

Sisqo looks like he is shitting himself.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 21, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Rule 6: "The housemates must refrain from tampering with, or altering in any way the electrical items or components thereof contained within the Big Brother house, including the kettle, hairdryer, hoover, microwave, cameras and aircon devices. Endemol productions will not be held responsible for injuries to housemates resulting from willful misuse of said items".
> 
> Dunno, I think Vinnie should read the rulebook again.



Worryingly my first thought was that I must've remembered it wrong.



Dillinger4 said:


> drag0n is not going anywhere either.


Yeah!


----------



## clandestino (Jan 21, 2010)

I think it's a shame that two of the most entertaining people in the house right now - Baldwin and Sisqo - are up for nomination. Which means at least one of them will go. I'd like to see them both stay so they can wind up Vinnie.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 21, 2010)

> I can grab a mans balls and still be straight





> Yeah so can I


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 21, 2010)

I would like to see Vinnie go, and see what happens to the house then.


----------



## gabi (Jan 21, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I would like to see Vinnie go, and see what happens to the house then.



Yeh me too. He's actually fucking boring. I want chaos again.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 21, 2010)

I'd like Vinnie out as well. How much time is left? Not that he'd be nominated.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 21, 2010)

drag0n said:


> I'd like Vinnie out as well. How much time is left? Not that he'd be nominated.



I think it goes straight to positive voting on friday night after the evictions, with another eviction on weds. Which means we're stuck with him 'till the end. Not sure though yet.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 21, 2010)

probably the worst rendition of amazing grace



i hate that song anyway.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 22, 2010)

Bible man is out next.

My final three.

1st Vinnie.
2nd Page Three One.
3rd Dane.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 22, 2010)

Lady Sovereign was just supposed to be on This Week with Andrew Neil.

But she disappeared from the studio at the last minute.


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 22, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Bible man is out next.
> 
> My final three.
> 
> ...



Are those predictions or a wish list?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 22, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Are those predictions or a wish list?



Predictions.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 22, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Bible man is out next.
> 
> My final three.
> 
> ...



Suprised you don't have Sisqo in there...


----------



## Kanda (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh.. he's up for eviction? 

Not following it THAT well am I


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 22, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Oh.. he's up for eviction?
> 
> Not following it THAT well am I



I expect a single eviction and Bible Man out.
Then Vinnie will cut Sisqo in two.
(And it won't be a magic trick ! )


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 22, 2010)

Vinnie is a twat.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 22, 2010)

I missed much of last night and the whole of tonight. Anything changed much?


----------



## clandestino (Jan 22, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> I expect a single eviction and Bible Man out.



They said at the end of tonight's show that it would be a double eviction.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 22, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> I think it goes straight to positive voting on friday night after the evictions, with another eviction on weds. Which means we're stuck with him 'till the end. Not sure though yet.


Oh. That's a shame.  (but thanks for the info).

I miss the psych show as well. *grumble*


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 22, 2010)

drag0n said:


> Oh. That's a shame.  (but thanks for the info).
> 
> I miss the psych show as well. *grumble*



Big Brothers Big Brain. That was always my favourite, it let me feel clever about watching Big Brother. 

Now all I have is this thread.


----------



## strung out (Jan 22, 2010)

still haven't watched any of this. i hate vinnie jones. what's going on?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 22, 2010)

ianw said:


> They said at the end of tonight's show that it would be a double eviction.



Then Bible Man And Trump.
(Sisqo will still get chopped in two by Vinnie.)


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 22, 2010)

Diamond said:


> I missed much of last night and the whole of tonight. Anything changed much?



I can't remember much of it.
Sisqo,his ego punctured from being nominated 
and his bravado fuelled by a glass of white wine,
which went straight to his head,thought he could take on Vinnie.
Then he started shitting himself when Vinnie suggested
they have the same conversation in the morning,alcohol free.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 22, 2010)

lol


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 22, 2010)




----------



## twistedAM (Jan 22, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> I can't remember much of it.
> Sisqo,his ego punctured from being nominated
> and his bravado fuelled by a glass of white wine,
> which went straight to his head,thought he could take on Vinnie.
> ...



So he really is Robinho then? Did they let him out of the house on Tuesday night to sit on a bench in east manchester?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 22, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> So he really is Robinho then? Did they let him out of the house on Tuesday night to sit on a bench in east manchester?




Yep,looks like he has been rumbled.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 22, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Another thread flouncer



perhaps you should stop acting like a prize cunt then?

personally I don't give a shit however this isn't your personal issues thread for you to act like aggressive twat because of your mummy issues...


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 22, 2010)

God, you seem so last year with that overwrought internet anger.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 22, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> *perhaps you should stop acting like a prize cunt then?
> *
> *personally I don't give a shit* however this isn't your personal issues thread for you to act like aggressive twat because of your mummy issues...



Take a look at yourself.
Then take your own advice.
Your shit is clearly roasted about something 

The last time you took a cowardly pop at me you were shown to be an incompetent liar and slid silently back into the sewer you inhabit.
(After yelping like a wannabe Mod "Can we have an IP check please ? " )
Remember ?

Your Tagline is so apt.


----------



## gabi (Jan 22, 2010)

Damn. It looks like my wish came true, without the cameras there.. 

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/big_brother/2818310/Now-Kat-falls-for-Lady-Sov.html


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 22, 2010)

Jonas let slip last night that his agent (and "best friend") takes a 50% cut on his earnings. HMs reacted with shock, incredulity and in some cases laughter, and after some discussion Jonas went to bed extremely depressed.
If I remember rightly in the first week he revealed that he would never leave his management team, and had their logo tattooed on him on his birthday. 

I'm not sure how much if any of this will make the highlights. You have to feel for the guy, but ffs! 50%!


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 22, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Jonas let slip last night that his agent (and "best friend") takes a 50% cut on his earnings. HMs reacted with shock, incredulity and in some cases laughter, and after some discussion Jonas went to bed extremely depressed.
> If I remember rightly in the first week he revealed that he would never leave his management team, and had their logo tattooed on him on his birthday.
> 
> *I'm not sure how much if any of this will make the highlights.* You have to feel for the guy, but ffs! 50%!



Yeah,it was quite an issue last night on the live feed but much of it muted for obvious reasons.
He did take it very hard.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow. He came across as a bit naive but that's downright stupid.


----------



## gabi (Jan 22, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Jonas let slip last night that his agent (and "best friend") takes a 50% cut on his earnings. HMs reacted with shock, incredulity and in some cases laughter, and after some discussion Jonas went to bed extremely depressed.
> If I remember rightly in the first week he revealed that he would never leave his management team, and had their logo tattooed on him on his birthday.
> 
> I'm not sure how much if any of this will make the highlights. You have to feel for the guy, but ffs! 50%!





> "Artists, music producers and song writers need to work in a stable environment to be motivated to develop and create new ideas resulting in increased revenues."



From his agency's website


----------



## g force (Jan 22, 2010)

s'okay it's not like he's on the breadline really. 50% of a shit load is still a lot


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 22, 2010)

g force said:


> s'okay it's not like he's on the breadline really. *50% of a shit load is still a lot*



Yep.
He seemed more upset at the other Housemates laughing at him.
(Another bruised ego.)


----------



## D'wards (Jan 22, 2010)

Same deal Elvis had - Jesus that Colonel must have been rich


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 22, 2010)

LOL,the manboy Sisqo backs down and says sorry to Vinnie.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 22, 2010)

The tree of temptation is a bit mighty boosh.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 22, 2010)

Vinnie is shit as fuck.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 22, 2010)

drag0n said:


> The tree of temptation is a bit mighty boosh.



yeh, I can see that


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 22, 2010)

precious, precious whinging fuck..


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 22, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> precious, precious whinging fuck..



init.

what a moaning bellend. 

"wah wah he broke the rules because he said something mean about me, I am going to sue him wah wah"

What a fucking bellend.


----------



## madzone (Jan 22, 2010)

What did Sisquo say??


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 22, 2010)

He's just counter-attacking; Sisco decided he had to set himself up as the alternative to Vinne, now Vinnie has to try and crush the challenge.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 22, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> He's just counter-attacking; Sisco decided he had to set himself up as the alternative to Vinne, now Vinnie has to try and crush the challenge.



What a shit way of dealing with it though. If he was really strong he would take it in his stride and fuck him with words instead of being a moaning little bitch complaining to big brother.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 22, 2010)

When other people say things, its insulting and I will get my solicitors on them.

When I say things, I am only making true comments on their behaviour. 

What a bellend.


----------



## Liveist (Jan 22, 2010)

Vinnie Jones = dickhead


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 22, 2010)

going to speak to his solicitor..  precious whinging fuck


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah, Vinnie lets just leave it now.


----------



## madzone (Jan 22, 2010)

What did he say??


----------



## gabi (Jan 22, 2010)

He said the house was 'Vinnie's playhouse'. I think that was the worst thing anyway.

Nothing bad at all. Vinnie Jones is a prize cock. He's actually a repulsive human being.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 22, 2010)

Not happy being challenged:


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 22, 2010)

London_Calling said:


>


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 22, 2010)

If ya mean Vinnie. madz....he isn't being specific. He is just saying for BB to check 3 hours of tape and that he is gonna see his solicitor 



drag0n said:


> The tree of temptation is a bit mighty boosh.






Dillinger4 said:


> When other people say things, its insulting and I will get my solicitors on them.
> When I say things, I am only making true comments on their behaviour.
> What a bellend.


This. 


Liveist said:


> Vinnie Jones = dickhead


And this.



paulhackett66 said:


> going to speak to his solicitor.. precious whinging fuck


Aaaaand this.


----------



## madzone (Jan 22, 2010)

gabi said:


> He said the house was 'Vinnie's playhouse'. I think that was the worst thing anyway.
> 
> Nothing bad at all. Vinnie Jones is a prize cock. He's actually a repulsive human being.


 Thanks gabi. It does all sound a bit silly.


----------



## Bunjaj Pali (Jan 22, 2010)

ha ha ha! Vinny the fucking hard man, the mean machine!! Is he going to cry?


----------



## madzone (Jan 22, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> If ya mean Vinnie. madz....he isn't being specific. He is just saying for BB to check 3 hours of tape and that he is gonna see his solicitor


 
I meant sisquo  I thought it must have been something really bad judging by vinnies reaction


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 22, 2010)

Vinnie has served Sisqo's balls to him on a plate.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 22, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Vinnie has served Sisqo's balls to him on a plate.



Nah, he just had a fucking whinge because he is a prize bellend.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 22, 2010)

jones is having a breakdown!>?


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 22, 2010)

He's back in charge.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 22, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Vinnie has served Sisqo's balls to him on a plate.


No he fukn hasnt  He is showing himself up like a precious little twat. 



madzone said:


> I meant sisquo  I thought it must have been something really bad judging by vinnies reaction


Aahh ok. Nope, wasn;t anything bad enough to justify the tantrum from Vinnie!


----------



## madzone (Jan 22, 2010)

uuurrrgghhghg


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 22, 2010)

He manned up and apologised for his drunken bravado.
(One glass of white wine and he was pissed.)


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 22, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> He manned up and apologised for his drunken bravado.
> (One glass of white wine and he was pissed.)



If only Vinnie would man up and not have a massive whinge when somebody mildly insults him.

Vinnie is drunk on his own power.


----------



## Celt (Jan 22, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Vinnie is shit as fuck.



innit



Dillinger4 said:


> When other people say things, its insulting and I will get my solicitors on them.
> 
> When I say things, I am only making true comments on their behaviour.
> 
> What a bellend.



definitely



paulhackett66 said:


> going to speak to his solicitor..  precious whinging fuck




true too


 - haven't watched for quite a few years but the inmates, this series has fascinated me


steffie and ivana mutually being too luvvie to be true,

  what on earth made ivana do it, i didn't think she needed the money or the exposure -  I guess public addoration is just too attractive

 nikki squeezing alex's spots - ewww


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 22, 2010)

Beecham's eyes lit up then when she took a slap on the botty from Dane.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 22, 2010)

Cream Soda ftw.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 22, 2010)

i think my eyes might light up if d....hmmm hang on, did i just say that...?!


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 22, 2010)

Still laughing at Sisqo "unleashing the dragon."
Quickest backdown in Big Brother history.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 22, 2010)

The crowd sound like Ivana is staying.


----------



## madzone (Jan 22, 2010)

That's mean


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 22, 2010)

drag0n said:


> The crowd sound like Ivana is staying.



Didn't catch that but i think it is close between her and Sisqo.
Bible man is deffo going.


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 22, 2010)

She's a good sport in many ways..


----------



## Kanda (Jan 22, 2010)

Aww.. she took that really well


----------



## Kanda (Jan 22, 2010)

Tiny bit to left.. no right... quality


----------



## madzone (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't think that's funny​


----------



## Celt (Jan 22, 2010)

the cake thing is funny


----------



## madzone (Jan 22, 2010)

No it's not


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 22, 2010)

I didn't think it was that funny, but I always enjoy it when BB does a little musical montage.


----------



## strung out (Jan 22, 2010)

who's gone? i'm not watching


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 22, 2010)

I giggled.


----------



## Celt (Jan 22, 2010)

i'm sorry madz  - it made me laugh, on an otherwise very unsmiley evening


i'll go away and think about that


----------



## madzone (Jan 22, 2010)

But it went on her boots first time and next time she was wearing a really nice white dressing gown


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 22, 2010)

Celt said:


> i'm sorry madz  - it made me laugh, on an otherwise very unsmiley evening


Same here


----------



## Kanda (Jan 22, 2010)

madzone said:


> But it went on her boots first time and next time she was wearing a really nice white dressing gown



Oh, really? I thought you didn't like it cos she was physically scarred somehow! You know, something a bit more than a 40 degree wash can't cure...


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 22, 2010)

I know she's knocking on but I'd probably drop a load onto her as well


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 22, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> She's a good sport in many ways..



She has offered very little.
Done well to survive and attempt to fit in.
Very difficult for any latecomer to achieve.
In group,out group pyschology type thing.

But yes a goodish egg,no real malice.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 22, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> I know she's knocking on but I'd probably drop a load onto her as well


----------



## gabi (Jan 22, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> She has offered very little.
> Done well to survive and attempt to fit in.
> Very difficult for any latecomer to achieve.
> In group,out group pyschology type thing.
> ...



Why do you write in stanzas?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 22, 2010)

gabi said:


> Why do you write in stanzas?



Why do you ask ?


----------



## strung out (Jan 22, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> I know she's knocking on but I'd probably drop a load onto her as well


----------



## madzone (Jan 22, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Oh, really? I thought you didn't like it cos she was physically scarred somehow! You know, something a bit more than a 40 degree wash can't cure...


 You can't put boots through a 40 degree wash. I'll chuck chocolate cake at you next time I see you. Oh how you'll laugh


----------



## madzone (Jan 22, 2010)

gabi said:


> Why do you write in stanzas?


 Is that a coffee shop?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 22, 2010)

madzone said:


> Is that a coffee shop?



I acknowledge that was way better than my reply


----------



## gabi (Jan 22, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Why do you ask ?



Just curious.
It's fucking irritating.

That's all.
Sorry.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 22, 2010)

gabi said:


> Just curious.
> It's fucking irritating.
> 
> That's all.
> Sorry.



It's a bizarre thing to be irritated by.
Especially on a Bulletin Board.
But you are not the only one.

I get irritated by some of the content you post.
Eg; the looting in Haiti comment,on another thread.
But it does not roast my shit.


----------



## Celt (Jan 22, 2010)

your right about the boots - but it still made me laugh, but I have long suspected I am not a nice person - i


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 22, 2010)

Celt said:


> your right about the boots - but it still made me laugh, but *I have long suspected I am not a nice person *- i



I think this show is still capable of bringing out the worst in many of us.
For different reasons.
Which is why i think another channel needs to take the franchise and run with it.
It still has legs.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 22, 2010)

They haven't been covered in fish guts or anything. These celebs have it easy.


----------



## madzone (Jan 22, 2010)

drag0n said:


> They haven't been covered in fish guts or anything. These celebs have it easy.


 Yeah, they have  And cat food.

Chocolate cake stains and she'd just had a bath


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 22, 2010)

I must've missed a bit


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 22, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> It's a bizarre thing to be irritated by.
> Especially on a Bulletin Board.
> But you are not the only one.
> 
> ...



Tis weird tho.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 22, 2010)

i got an earwig farm going in my brain


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 22, 2010)

Bible man out.
That was nailed on.
Did not like him but cracking Housemate.
Played the game well.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 22, 2010)

won't someone please,
take a look inside?


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 22, 2010)

He got 50%
sorry, neglected to add another line...


----------



## Kanda (Jan 22, 2010)

It's not really that annoying, it does mean I can't be arsed to read Ses's posts though. Reminds me of Donna Ferentes posts.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 22, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Tis weird tho.




Really ?


(You hate it as well don't you ?)


----------



## madzone (Jan 22, 2010)

I find ses's posts easier to read. I can't read blocks of text.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 22, 2010)

Kanda said:


> It's not really that annoying, it does mean I can't be arsed to read Ses's posts though.


Same tbh. 



Sesquipedalian said:


> Really ? (You hate it as well don't you ?)


Yeh tis a little odd. Nah I don't hate it, just ignore it mostly


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm not sure if it's the content or fomatting that gets me tbh.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 22, 2010)

zorch zorch zorch


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 22, 2010)

Would be a lot more interesting with Heidi and the Rev in there rather than Nicola and the Scandie fella who's run out of shirts again.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 22, 2010)

I think the highlight of the show,so far,for me was......
Baldwin making Cageman say ;
"I'll kill my son."


Did not like him.
Should have been challenged on his ultra right wing views.
But that would have been a different show.
8/10 for a Housemate.
(But i could not live with the fucker.)


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 22, 2010)

we're all mad but we don't care.....


----------



## Celt (Jan 22, 2010)

well done stevie,


whatever gets you through



but you are scary as fuck


----------



## Bunjaj Pali (Jan 22, 2010)

ah well, another personality bites the dust


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 22, 2010)

I didn't see all of that
good interview though
he was a good housemate
he didn't roast my shit


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 22, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I didn't see all of that
> good interview though
> he was a good housemate
> *he didn't roast my shit*



Now you are stealing my lines


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 22, 2010)

I don't even know what that means.


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 22, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Would be a lot more interesting with Heidi and the Rev in there rather than Nicola and the Scandie fella who's run out of shirts again.



exactly


----------



## Kanda (Jan 22, 2010)

Treebeak just text me as she's doing the press conference: About to be in a room with him and struggling to hold in my laughter!!!


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 22, 2010)

oh cock for dullness..


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 22, 2010)

wow, I wasn't expecting that.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 22, 2010)

Oh honestly. Rubbish. Apart from the voting public I blame vote to evict.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 22, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I don't even know what that means.


you don't know nuffing!!


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 22, 2010)

In your face Sisqo !
I just made a nice few bob on that result.


----------



## snackhead (Jan 22, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> wow, I wasn't expecting that.



Same here


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 22, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> you don't know nuffing!!



stop roasting my shit
paulie


----------



## magneze (Jan 22, 2010)

Voting public attempting to make the programme as dull as possible.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 22, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I don't even know what that means.



Read post 2586.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 22, 2010)

That was always coming after the last few days.
It's going to be a dull final week!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 22, 2010)

dull as fuck.


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 22, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> In your face Sisqo !
> I just made a nice few bob on that result.



Oh good. You can spend the money heating your room and singe your turds a little faster or whatever the expression is?


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 22, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Treebeak just text me as she's doing the press conference: About to be in a room with him and struggling to hold in my laughter!!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 22, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Read post 2586.



nah.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 22, 2010)

I'll miss sisqo going all rick james.


----------



## strung out (Jan 22, 2010)

what's happened?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 22, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> stop roasting my shit
> paulie


am gonna roast your toast.
head your bread.
ambridge your sandwich.
bum your crumb


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 22, 2010)

What a fucked up ego wearing a crown on eviction.
And losing to Trump.
Thank you Sisqo you unleashed your dragon.
And i took a big punt on you being booted against the odds.
Quids in


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 22, 2010)

Rick James.


----------



## Celt (Jan 22, 2010)

i'm sorry he's gone, he was an interesting dynamic

vinnie will be unbearable now


----------



## al (Jan 22, 2010)

so that means the people left are:

vinnie
beecham
ivana
nicola
dane
jonas

bigfuckingyawn.... 

is that right? I stopped watching after sov went out...

if so then I'm quite glad it's gonna finish, you just can't trust the voting public....


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 22, 2010)

Celt said:


> i'm sorry he's gone, he was an interesting dynamic
> 
> vinnie will be unbearable now


well he's a twat basically isn't he? jones that is.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 22, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> What a fucked up ego wearing a crown on eviction.
> And losing to Trump.
> Thank you Sisqo you unleashed your dragon.
> And i took a big punt on you being booted against the odds.
> Quids in



fucked up ego? 
lol
he is just having a laugh 
init


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 22, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> am gonna roast your toast.
> head your bread.
> ambridge your sandwich.
> bum your crumb



Contender for best post of the thread.


----------



## Celt (Jan 22, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> well he's a twat basically isn't he? jones that is.




he is, he was always a bit of a thug and got some credibility for surviving life.  


i loved sisco wearing the crown, its part of the game isn;t it


----------



## gabi (Jan 22, 2010)

That slag in the black is the worst presenter i've ever seen.
"Sisqo, what did you learn from this?"
"Well... I guess I learnt...my busi.."
"Sorry Sisqo we now have to cut to some other shit"


----------



## Kanda (Jan 22, 2010)

gabi said:


> That slag in the black is the worst presenter i've ever seen.


----------



## toblerone3 (Jan 22, 2010)

I dont really know what the big remaining story is left. Seems as though Vinnie Jones is going to win easily.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 22, 2010)

stephanie is around 17 - 18//1, worth a cheeky fiver?


----------



## toblerone3 (Jan 22, 2010)

gabi said:


> That slag in the black is the worst presenter i've ever seen.
> "Sisqo, what did you learn from this?"
> "Well... I guess I learnt...my busi.."
> "Sorry Sisqo we now have to cut to some other shit"



Who is the slag in the black?

Do you mean the lady presenter.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 22, 2010)

gabi said:


> *That slag in the black is the worst presenter i've ever seen.*
> "Sisqo, what did you learn from this?"
> "Well... I guess I learnt...my busi.."
> "Sorry Sisqo we now have to cut to some other shit"



Gosh,that is so much more readable !
Content still needs much work though.


----------



## Celt (Jan 22, 2010)

gabi said:


> That slag in the black is the worst presenter i've ever seen.
> "Sisqo, what did you learn from this?"
> "Well... I guess I learnt...my busi.."
> "Sorry Sisqo we now have to cut to some other shit"




true


----------



## gabi (Jan 22, 2010)

toblerone3 said:


> Who is the slag in the black?
> 
> Do you mean the lady presenter.



Yup. The same one who accused the 21yo chick on the last eviction of being a slag

 Right back atcha kanda


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 22, 2010)

al said:


> so that means the people left are:
> vinnie
> beecham
> ivana
> ...


How could you forget JOrdans boyf? 



gabi said:


> That *slag *in the black is the worst presenter i've ever seen.


----------



## toblerone3 (Jan 22, 2010)

gabi said:


> That slag in the black is the worst presenter i've ever seen.
> "Sisqo, what did you learn from this?"
> "Well... I guess I learnt...my busi.."
> "Sorry Sisqo we now have to cut to some other shit"



Actually Gabi I thought exactly that. presenter fail.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 22, 2010)

Kanda said:


>


he's a parody of himself. if it was chris morris, he's get a bafta. it's unreal.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 22, 2010)

toblerone3 said:


> Actually Gabi I thought exactly that. presenter fail.



And you thought she was a slag?


----------



## Kanda (Jan 22, 2010)

gabi said:


> Yup. The same one who accused the 21yo chick on the last eviction of being a slag
> 
> Right back atcha kanda



I don't give a toss what she said. Doesn't mean I find it acceptable to use the term: That slag in the black.


----------



## gabi (Jan 22, 2010)

Kanda said:


> I don't give a toss what she said. Doesn't mean I find it acceptable to use the term: That slag in the black.



Sorry. The cunt wearing the black skirt who clearly can't time a live show to save her life. Better?


----------



## Kanda (Jan 22, 2010)

Not really, but fuck it. I really can't be arsed with idiots on the internet tonight.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 22, 2010)

Over to a positive vote now, lowest 2 to be evicted on weds.

Winner of BB *oddsflash!*

Vinnie: 2.34
Dane: 3.40
Nicola: 8.60
Alex: 16.50
Stephanie: 20.00
Jonas: 22.00
Ivana: 85.00

You'd imagine that Ivana would be the first to go on weds, she's polling close to zero in all the surveys. Who's second? Good question...


----------



## gabi (Jan 22, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Not really, but fuck it. I really can't be arsed with idiots on the internet tonight.



Dick  Why are you on the internet then? On a thread like this?


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 22, 2010)

gabi said:


> Sorry. The cunt wearing the black skirt who clearly can't time a live show to save her life. Better?



*marks your card*


----------



## gabi (Jan 22, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> *marks your card*



*shittin me pants*


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2010)

who won?


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 22, 2010)

gabi said:


> *shittin me pants*



Don't forget to roast it or whatever you're supposed to do when you're finished


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 22, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> stephanie is around 17 - 18//1, worth a cheeky fiver?



Nope.
I've been watching closely.
The show and the odds.
She cannot win.
Might be worth looking at "Top Female" if you rate her.

I think she can make the final night,if there are five.
But she would be first or second out.

I have her to finish fourth.

If you want an outside bet go with Dane.
Although you have missed most of the value.
I took a punt at 16/1 but now only 7/2.

Perhaps Cageman if you want a return 10/1 available but unlikely.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2010)

oh, is there another week to go?


----------



## gabi (Jan 22, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> *marks your card*



BTW, for the latecomers, the general rule on this thread is that cuntiness and generally poor behaviour is encouraged, its an oasis, much like that goddamn house is. 

if you want loveliness then this maybe aint the thread for ya. call ya solicitors if you're that offended?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 22, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> oh, is there another week to go?



Yup


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 22, 2010)

gabi said:


> BTW, for the latecomers, the general rule on this thread is that cuntiness and generally poor behaviour is encouraged, its an oasis, much like that goddamn house is.
> 
> if you want loveliness then this maybe aint the thread for ya. call ya solicitors if you're that offended?



cor blimey you're a charmer.....


----------



## gabi (Jan 22, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> cor blimey you're a charmer.....



cheers love


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 22, 2010)

my pleasure sweetcheeks


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 22, 2010)

gabi said:


> BTW, for the latecomers, the general rule on this thread is that cuntiness and generally poor behaviour is encouraged, its an oasis, much like that goddamn house is.
> if you want loveliness then this maybe aint the thread for ya. call ya solicitors if you're that offended?


If you;re going to be sexist, take the heat. Now stop being a whinge arse and get back on topic?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 22, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> cor blimey you're a charmer.....



I remember when he landed in the welsh forum with his mouth    funny times


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 22, 2010)

gabi said:


> the general rule on this thread is that cuntiness and generally poor behaviour is encouraged, its an oasis, much like that goddamn house is.



You follow those rules for all threads tbh.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 22, 2010)

Sweaty Betty said:


> I remember when he landed in the welsh forum with his mouth    funny times


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 22, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> You follow those rules for all threads tbh.



like a trainee shock jock with L plates and a wheel clamp


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 22, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Over to a positive vote now, lowest 2 to be evicted on weds.
> 
> Winner of BB *oddsflash!*
> 
> ...



Is there a 'it might piss off the ego that is Jordan' market that would back and actually vote enough for Alex to win?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 22, 2010)

Sweaty Betty said:


> I remember when he landed in the welsh forum with his mouth    funny times


_potty mouth_ perhaps?!


----------



## gabi (Jan 22, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> If you;re going to be sexist, take the heat. Now stop being a whinge arse and get back on topic?



Sexist? How? 

Fucking hell. I'll take the heat for shit I'm guilty of, but not for a marginally oblique ironic reference to the behaviour and comments of a (female) television presenter to a 21yo chick the week before. 

I'm not a sexist. If you're not aware of the reference I refer to then, well  *furiously marks some weird internet card*.. I dunno... Who cares?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 22, 2010)

Alex to win and he leaves the house and dumps pricey to run off to St tropez to be Ivanas toy boy!!!!


----------



## gabi (Jan 22, 2010)

Sweaty Betty said:


> I remember when he landed in the welsh forum with his mouth    funny times



Eh? When?


----------



## Kanda (Jan 22, 2010)

What behaviour or comment did she exhibit that made her a slag??


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 22, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> _potty mouth_ perhaps?!



Nasty


----------



## gabi (Jan 22, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> You follow those rules for all threads tbh.



*who* are you? You claim I've met you but for some reason refuse to reveal where or when?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 22, 2010)

gabi said:


> Eh? When?



Im trying for the life of me to remember what it was about!!

You slaughtered me you CUNT i remember that much


----------



## gabi (Jan 22, 2010)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Im trying for the life of me to remember what it was about!!
> 
> You slaughtered me you CUNT i remember that much



I've never gone into the Welsh forum thanks. There's another gabi around, maybe it was her...


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 22, 2010)

gabi said:


> Sexist? How?



See below. 



Kanda said:


> What behaviour or comment did she exhibit that made her a slag??


----------



## gabi (Jan 22, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> See below.



Davina? Or Katia?


----------



## Kanda (Jan 22, 2010)

gabi said:


> Davina? Or Katia?



You called the presenter (Davina) a slag... so Davina...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 22, 2010)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Im trying for the life of me to remember what it was about!!
> 
> You slaughtered me you CUNT i remember that much



I swore it owned a Dick!!!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 22, 2010)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Nasty


ah well. you live and you learn.

apparently.....


----------



## Celt (Jan 22, 2010)

i quite often object to things like that on the internet, but if I objected to everything I would miss so much


but fair enough those that picked it up


----------



## gabi (Jan 22, 2010)

Kanda said:


> You called the presenter (Davina) a slag... so Davina...



What I might lazily describe davina as..



> 2. Rubbish that is not worth the time or effort of paying attention to it, but none the less draws one in. Used to describe unpleasent situations.



http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=slag

What she basically described katia as, to her face, on live national tv last week..



> Usually used in reference to a lady who has a revolving door to her bedroom.



http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=slag

Both horrible yes. But Kat didnt start that one.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 22, 2010)

Not a bad double bill.
They will ply the House with booze tonight.
Live feed worth a watch after evictions.
Let's see which way the dust settles.

Still over the moon at Sisqo being booted.
No value in Bible man,knew he would walk first time up.
Once i realised it was a double boot,thought Trump was a cert.

But this thread made me change my mind with regards to Sisqo.
I called him as a loser,don't fuck with Vinnie 
And i put some on when he was still way outsider of the three.
Then a bit more,then a bit more.
Fucking love it 

Team Sov what a bunch of suckers.
I'd welcome your opinions on who is out next.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 22, 2010)

Gabi,you have form for dodgy posts.
Then backtracking into a nightmare.

If it was a "humour failure" people could let it go.
But it's not.
You mean it.
You even make Pboi look classy.
(No mean feat.)


----------



## gabi (Jan 22, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Gabi,you have form for dodgy posts.
> Then backtracking into a nightmare.
> 
> If it was a "humour failure" people could let it go.
> ...





shudder. i dont know where to even to start with that one.. are u real?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 22, 2010)

gabi said:


> shudder. i dont know where to even to start with that one.. are u real?



I put him on ignore.

He is well too mental and weird.


----------



## strung out (Jan 23, 2010)

tbh, i can kind of see where gabi is coming from, even if i might not have expressed it quite how he did. if you don't show respect to the people you're interviewing etc, then don't expect to get much back from anyone else


----------



## Kanda (Jan 23, 2010)

strung_out said:


> tbh, i can kind of see where gabi is coming from, even if i might not have expressed it quite how he did. if you don't show respect to the people you're interviewing etc, then don't expect to get much back from anyone else



She's led by an earpiece and director and the fact it's real time. Clearly that makes her a slag...


----------



## strung out (Jan 23, 2010)

she is a bit of a twat though


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I put him on ignore.
> 
> He is well too mental and weird.



Yeah 
It's why you have gone out of your way to respond to my every post.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

gabi said:


> shudder. i dont know where to even to start with that one.. are u real?



Go on,make an effort.
Bury yourself.


----------



## gabi (Jan 23, 2010)

Kanda said:


> She's led by an earpiece and director and the fact it's real time. Clearly that makes her a slag...



Oh jesus. If I call gordon brown a 'cunt' on the politics thread are you gonna debate that for this long?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

Kanda said:


> She's led by an earpiece and director and the fact it's real time. Clearly that makes her a slag...



You got it.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 23, 2010)

gabi said:


> *who* are you? You claim I've met you but for some reason refuse to reveal where or when?



Can you blame me?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

Gosh,the Team Sov are still suffering.
What a nasty bunch !


----------



## strung out (Jan 23, 2010)

tbh, i'm not going to get to angry about the words a sheep shagging twat from down under (no offence gabi) says about some annoying bint off the telly


----------



## gabi (Jan 23, 2010)

Kanda said:


> She's led by an earpiece and director and the fact it's real time. Clearly that makes her a slag...



Did u see the interview in question? Ok, maybe the director was at fault, but she's fucked up *every single one* of the evictee interviews so far (cutting them off). A polished presenter doesn't do that more than once... 

- cid


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

strung_out said:


> she is a bit of a twat though



There is enough aggro on this thread without you chipping in.
Fuck off and lose some money on the tennis


----------



## strung out (Jan 23, 2010)

i don't gamble, and if i did, i don't have any money to lose anyway


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 23, 2010)

gabi said:


> Did u see the interview in question? Ok, maybe the director was at fault, but she's fucked up *every single one* of the evictee interviews so far (cutting them off). A polished presenter doesn't do that more than once...
> 
> - cid


do you think about this too much?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

gabi said:


> Did u see the interview in question? Ok, maybe the director was at fault, but she's fucked up *every single one* of the evictee interviews so far (cutting them off). A polished presenter doesn't do that more than once...
> 
> - cid



Does not make her a "slag."


----------



## Kanda (Jan 23, 2010)

gabi said:


> Did u see the interview in question? Ok, maybe the director was at fault, but she's fucked up *every single one* of the evictee interviews so far (cutting them off). A polished presenter doesn't do that more than once...
> 
> - cid



Yeah, she fucked them up. So she's a shit presenter. Or in your world, a slag.


----------



## gabi (Jan 23, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> Can you blame me?



Well. I'm curious, let's say that  The few urbanites i've met have been sound with a couple of exceptions, and I know who they are


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

strung_out said:


> i don't gamble, and if i did, i don't have any money to lose anyway



Ok,if that i the case,i apologise.
Chip in with some shit.
There is plenty flying right now.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 23, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Yeah, she fucked them up. So she's a shit presenter. Or in your world, a slag.


_in your world_ *sniggers* that you use the term......


----------



## gabi (Jan 23, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Yeah, she fucked them up. So she's a shit presenter. Or in your world, a slag.



Get off ya high horse kanda.. Jesus. check out the footy forum 

No offence intended. I'm NOT A FUCKING SEXIST.

I just like banter. If you can't handle it, then fuck off


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

gabi said:


> Well. I'm curious, let's say that  *The few urbanites i've met have been sound with a couple of exceptions, and I know who they are*



Name names


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 23, 2010)

gabi said:


> Did u see the interview in question? Ok, maybe the director was at fault, but she's fucked up *every single one* of the evictee interviews so far (cutting them off). A polished presenter doesn't do that more than once...
> 
> - cid



She really is very dreadful isn't she.

So it seems I'm not the only bird who fancies Dane. 

Who is he, apart from the body on the end of a toe that's been in Jordan, allegedly?


----------



## Kanda (Jan 23, 2010)

gabi said:


> Get off ya high horse kanda.. Jesus. check out the footy forum
> 
> No offence intended. I'm NOT A FUCKING SEXIST.
> 
> I just like banter. If you can't handle it, then fuck off



Misogynistic, didn't say sexist.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 23, 2010)

LilJen said:


> She really is very dreadful isn't she.
> 
> So it seems I'm not the only bird who fancies Dane.
> 
> Who is he, apart from the body on the end of a toe that's been in Jordan, allegedly?


i quite fancy dane.

dammit, i'm doing that talking in public thing again inniit?

doh!


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

LilJen said:


> She really is very dreadful isn't she.
> 
> So it seems I'm not the only bird who fancies Dane.
> 
> *Who is he, apart from the body on the end of a toe that's been in Jordan, allegedly?*



He has been totally rimming Vinnie from day one.
That's why after a week i punted him at 16/1.
And again at 12/1.


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 23, 2010)

Good call  

So glad the Ivana and Steph show aint over. Those broads.


----------



## Celt (Jan 23, 2010)

was there not a conversation in the house on the true meaning of the word slag - that is meant surplus waste ?

or maybe just in *my* world


----------



## gabi (Jan 23, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Misogynistic, didn't say sexist.



Well. Even heavier claim to level... 

Didja have a bad day sunshine?

Dick


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

Celt said:


> was there not a conversation in the house on the true meaning of the word slag - that is meant surplus waste ?
> 
> *or maybe just in *my* world*



No.
You are correct.
There was indeed such a conversation.


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 23, 2010)

gabi said:


> I just like banter. If you can't handle it, then fuck off
> 
> You slaaaaaaaaaag



edited


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

LilJen said:


> Good call
> 
> So glad the Ivana and Steph show aint over. Those broads.



Yeah,an interesting side show.
(But Beecham nominated Trump.)


----------



## Kanda (Jan 23, 2010)

gabi said:


> Well. Even heavier claim to level...
> 
> Didja have a bad day sunshine?
> 
> Dick



I've had a great day thanks.


----------



## Celt (Jan 23, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> No.
> You are correct.
> There was indeed such a conversation.





and we're talking about davina mccall?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

If you have forgotten.
Live feed now E4.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

Celt said:


> and we're talking about davina mccall?



No.
In the House,amongst the Housemates,prior to eviction.


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 23, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Yeah,an interesting side show.
> (But Beecham nominated Trump.)



I know 

Wonder what that was all about. Whether Ivana had wanted to go...tis all I can think. Steph must have had a good motive, she's not a bitch. Surely?


----------



## Celt (Jan 23, 2010)

Celt said:


> and we're talking about davina mccall?




all I'm saying is people call each other and everyone else all manner of things on urbz, 

and your all getting in a state over a term of dirision used about Davina fucking McCall






Sesquipedalian said:


> If you have forgotten.
> Live feed now E4.




i had forgotten - can you see in my living room?


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 23, 2010)

gabi said:


> Well. I'm curious, let's say that  The few urbanites i've met have been sound with a couple of exceptions, and I know who they are



If you took exception to me I'd take it as a compliment, fucking "banter"


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

Celt said:


> all I'm saying is people call each other and everyone else all manner of things on urbz,
> 
> and your all getting in a state over a term of dirision used about Davina fucking McCall
> 
> ...



No.
But it probably the same as my living room.
(mine being better taste.)
I also became preoccupied with the thread and almost missed the live feed.
And it's important after an eviction.

Watch the re run tomorrow,if you can and you will see the "slag" conversation.
It was in full flow when Vinnie,previously not involved chipped in with ;
"Slag means excess waste as in slag heap."
To which Page Three One said ;
"Oh that's nasty."


----------



## gabi (Jan 23, 2010)

sleaterkinney said:


> If you took exception to me I'd take it as a compliment, fucking "banter"



Weirdo


----------



## Celt (Jan 23, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> No.
> In the House,amongst the Housemates,prior to eviction.



yes i know, but this thread is getting in a right stress over a term someone used to describe davina mccall?


----------



## gabi (Jan 23, 2010)

Celt said:


> yes i know, but this thread is getting in a right stress over a term someone used to describe davina mccall?



This is definitely true. We all need to get out more 

Fuck it. Im gonna do it.... (whoofff... whoooff).. Im out.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

LilJen said:


> I know
> 
> Wonder what that was all about. Whether Ivana had wanted to go...tis all I can think. *Steph must have had a good motive*, she's not a bitch. Surely?



I don't think she did.
Not a good excuse to nominate her but it was against the clock.
Maybe she was being "kind" to her "friend" in the House.
(Feel free to swap friend with competitor.)
There can only be one matriarch in this House.
Even if they do have to play second fiddle to Vinnie.

And Beecham is not beyond bitching but she has been spot on with it.
Class act.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

gabi said:


> This is definitely true. We all need to get out more
> 
> Fuck it. Im gonna do it.... (whoofff... whoooff).. Im out.



This thread has been full of malice.
Prior to Gabi's comment.
Mostly from the Team Sov camp.

ETA posted reply to wrong post but you get the point.


----------



## Celt (Jan 23, 2010)

gabi said:


> This is definitely true. We all need to get out more
> 
> Fuck it. Im gonna do it.... (whoofff... whoooff).. Im out.




and I agree with you again - how strange,


----------



## strung out (Jan 23, 2010)

malice from the team sov camp?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2010)

strung_out said:


> malice from the team sov camp?



Is that something sesq has just said?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

strung_out said:


> malice from the team sov camp?



Like you don't know.


----------



## strung out (Jan 23, 2010)

i honestly don't know. i'm struggling to see any malice from the team sov camp. where's the malice, and who is the team sov camp?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Is that something sesq has just said?



Like you don't know


----------



## strung out (Jan 23, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Is that something sesq has just said?



yus


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

strung_out said:


> i honestly don't know. i*'m struggling to see any malice from the team sov camp.* where's the malice, *and who is the team sov camp?*



LOL.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2010)

strung_out said:


> yus



What a fucking weirdo.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 23, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> This thread has been full of malice.
> Prior to Gabi's comment.
> Mostly from the Team Sov camp.
> 
> ETA posted reply to wrong post but you get the point.



Mostly from you yah pathetic cunt


----------



## strung out (Jan 23, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> LOL.



please outline the malice from the perceived team sov camp


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

£80 up on Sisqo out.
 yourself.

Trolls.

(And Dillinger4 you need to get help with your passive aggresive bollocks.)


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 23, 2010)

Envy. Is she like some fat sov clone then?


----------



## Celt (Jan 23, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> This thread has been full of malice.
> Prior to Gabi's comment.
> Mostly from the Team Sov camp.
> 
> ETA posted reply to wrong post but you get the point.





I didn't have a view on sov - she was brattish and knew nothing about living or respecting for that matter,


but its a show and I like the mix of people they put in, it does look as though its alll going tobecome a bit "we'll do lunch" amongst the house mates.


I remember reading orwels 1984 and having this view about big brother - way before we got to 1984, 1984 came and went (as a year) and orwells idea went with it.

the BB format has been done to death - i loved the first one, but after then, this one has been interesting.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

strung_out said:


> please outline the malice from the perceived team sov camp



Fuck off and read the thread.


----------



## strung out (Jan 23, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Fuck off and read the thread.



i've been on the thread from fairly early on and not seen any evidence of your claims


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Mostly from you yah pathetic cunt



Hello coward.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

strung_out said:


> i've been on the thread from fairly early on and not seen any evidence of your claims



Go look for it.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2010)

I bet he is saying something mental.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I bet he is saying something mental.



Like you don't know 

Troll.

Get over the fact that almost eveyone thought Sov was a massive loser.


----------



## strung out (Jan 23, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Go look for it.



i've looked and couldn't find it. seeing as you're the one making the claims of malice coming from the team sov camp, i'd like you to provide evidence. otherwise, stfu


----------



## Kanda (Jan 23, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Like you don't know
> 
> Troll.
> 
> Get over the fact that almost eveyone thought Sov was a massive loser.



...and she's gone.

Move along pls, nothing to see here


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2010)

strung_out said:


> i've looked and couldn't find it. seeing as you're the one making the claims of malice coming from the team sov camp, i'd like you to provide evidence. otherwise, stfu



It only exists in his head. 

That is why the only thing he can do is say "go and look for it".

mental.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> Mostly from you yah pathetic cunt



Yeah 
You are so keen to shout mysogynist.
But happy to use the word "cunt" as an insult.
You make Gabi look clever 

Call like a bitch for another IP check on me.
Like you cowardly did the last time.
I'd be keen to see if you would survive that test.

And then run away when you where shown to be a liar.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2010)

in fact, my recollection is that this thread was pretty fun and good natured until sesq decided everybody was against him.


----------



## strung out (Jan 23, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> in fact, my recollection is that this thread was pretty fun and good natured until sesq decided everybody was against him.



it's what happens when people start taking the internet too seriously


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

strung_out said:


> i've looked and couldn't find it. seeing as you're the one making the claims of malice coming from the team sov camp, i'd like you to provide evidence. otherwise, stfu



Read the thread.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> in fact, my recollection is that this thread was pretty fun and good natured until sesq decided everybody was against him.



Classic passive agressive post.


----------



## strung out (Jan 23, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Read the thread.



it's 111 pages long. provide me with examples, admit you're talking shit, or fuck off


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2010)

strung_out said:


> it's what happens when people start taking the internet too seriously



true that. 

its only telly, I don't really understand where all this bizarre vendetta stuff has come from. It is creeping me out a bit.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

strung_out said:


> it's 111 pages long. provide me with examples, admit you're talking shit, or fuck off



You said you have followed this thread.
And time and time again you have said you have not watch the show.

So i suggest you take your two troll fingers and shove them where the sun don't shine.
If you fancy a change shove them up Dillinger4.


----------



## strung out (Jan 23, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> You said you have followed this thread.
> And time and time again you have said you have not watch the show.
> 
> So i suggest you take your two troll fingers and shove them where the sun don't shine.
> If you fancy a change shove them up Dillinger4.



i have followed the thread, and have seen no evidence of malice from the sov camp. i don't really watch the show, but i don't see what that has to do with the malice you perceive to be coming from the sov camp. perhaps if you provided examples of this malice, instead of just saying 'read the thread', i might be able to see your point of view. as things stand, you're just coming across as a petulant kid who's not getting his own way.

this was a pretty good thread until you started playing the victim


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> true that.
> 
> its only telly, I don't really understand where all this bizarre vendetta stuff has come from. It is creeping me out a bit.




Again classic passive aggressive nonsense.
It has come from you.
Playing victim when things don't go your way.
Just like Sov.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> So i suggest you take your two troll fingers and shove them where the sun don't shine.
> If you fancy a change shove them up Dillinger4.


I strongly  suggest you don a curly wig, adopt a Scouse accent and start saying, "ey! caaalm down" to yourself.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

editor said:


> I strongly  suggest you don a curly wig, adopt a Scouse accent and start saying, "ey! caaalm down" to yourself.



That's rich coming from a football fan that didn't recognise Vinnie Jones.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

strung_out said:


> i have followed the thread, and have seen no evidence of malice from the sov camp. i don't really watch the show, but i don't see what that has to do with the malice you perceive to be coming from the sov camp. perhaps if you provided examples of this malice, instead of just saying 'read the thread', i might be able to see your point of view. as things stand, you're just coming across as a petulant kid who's not getting his own way.
> 
> this was a pretty good thread until you started playing the victim



You know the quote you made about Dilinger4 "playing you all."
Track back and quote it yourself.
Go on i dare you.


----------



## strung out (Jan 23, 2010)

i bet i could show you a million shit footballers from the 90s who you don't recognise. a million.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

strung_out said:


> i bet i could show you a million shit footballers from the 90s who you don't recognise. a million.



Like i said,quote your post about Dillinger4 "playing you all."
Do it and condemn yourself,troll.
I dare you.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 23, 2010)

ah shit, just googled and saw they got rid of the bible-thumping wind-up merch and that Robinho is free to play against Scunthorpe on Sunday


----------



## strung out (Jan 23, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> You know the quote you made about Dilinger4 "playing you all."
> Track back and quote it yourself.
> Go on i dare you.


i double dare you


----------



## strung out (Jan 23, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Like i said,quote your post about Dillinger4 "playing you all."
> Do it and condemn yourself,troll.
> I dare you.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

strung_out said:


> i bet i could show you a million shit footballers from the 90s who you don't recognise. a million.



But most of them are not "film stars" like Vinnie.
You are a fucking muppet.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

strung_out said:


>



Do  all you like.
Quote it.
Go on.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 23, 2010)

jesus guys this is just like BB....have we ever played Urban BB where 12 posters are nominated and only those twelve are allowed on the thread

and then each week we have a poll

no?


----------



## strung out (Jan 23, 2010)

here's a hint. not recognising a shit 90s footballer who stars in shit films, on a reality tv show years later, isn't _that_ surprising


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2010)

strung_out said:


>



I am amazed that anybody could read that particular post that sesq keeps pointing out as evidence as anything other than a joke.

proper mental.


----------



## strung out (Jan 23, 2010)

this one? what's your point?





strung_out said:


> d4 and VP are deffo playing a game on this thread


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

strung_out said:


> here's a hint. not recognising a shit 90s footballer who stars in shit films, on a reality tv show years later, isn't _that_ surprising



Here is another hint.
Quote your own post regarding Dilllinger4.
(On this thread.)


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 23, 2010)

strung_out said:


> here's a hint. not recognising a shit 90s footballer who stars in shit films, on a reality tv show years later, isn't _that_ surprising



ah this is pretty memorable though






and the twat hasn't changed much in looks


----------



## strung out (Jan 23, 2010)

do i get to dare sesq to do something now?


----------



## strung out (Jan 23, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> ah this is pretty memorable though
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i agree. but recognising him 20 years later on a shit reality tv show isn't necessarily a given


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

strung_out said:


> this one? what's your point?



No that's not the one but close.
Thanks for trying.


----------



## strung out (Jan 23, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> No that's not the one but close.
> Thanks for trying.



please direct me to the quote.


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 23, 2010)

strung_out said:


> i agree. but recognising him 20 years later on a shit reality tv show isn't necessarily a given



True. You do expect him to be doing something better.

Btw did you see the night Barry Fry came in to give a team talk? Only Vinnie recognised him but they carefully edited out the "who the fuck" expressions.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2010)

strung_out said:


> please direct me to the quote.



I did a search using the search function. 

It doesn't exist. At all. 

I think if sesq wants to carry on claiming it does, he should present it, otherwise it only confirms that this exists entirely in his own head.


----------



## strung out (Jan 23, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> True. You do expect him to be doing something better.
> 
> Btw did you see the night Barry Fry came in to give a team talk? Only Vinnie recognised him but they carefully edited out the "who the fuck" expressions.


yeah, that's one of the few bits i did manage to catch. it would have been funnier if barry fry wasn't a complete cock


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh yeh, and not sending any more abusive PM's would be nice, sesq.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am amazed that anybody could read that particular post that sesq keeps pointing out as evidence as anything other than a joke.
> 
> proper mental.



You keep making that passive aggressive reference to my mental health.
At least when i overstepped the mark and told you to "go and see a doctor."
I stepped back from that and apologised to you on this thread.

You have made the same spiteful,personal and unnecessary attack on at least twenty occasions,i despise you for that.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Oh yeh, and not sending any more abusive PM's would be nice, sesq.



I'm happy to make that PM public.
Go ahead and do it.
(Nothing i have not said on this thread.)


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 23, 2010)

Celebrity Big Beef


----------



## strung out (Jan 23, 2010)

have you found that post you want me to quote yet?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

strung_out said:


> have you found that post you want me to quote yet?



Find it yourself.


----------



## strung out (Jan 23, 2010)

what did it say?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

strung_out said:


> what did it say?



"Dillinger4 is playing you all."


----------



## strung out (Jan 23, 2010)

i have never said that


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2010)

I thought I might be wrong so I did a second search.

No such quote exists.

It doesn't exist. 

Anywhere.


----------



## strung out (Jan 23, 2010)

hang on... do you mean this? lol





strung_out said:


> d4 and VP are deffo playing a game on this thread





Vintage Paw said:


> Monopoly.





Sesquipedalian said:


> Extrapolate,please.





strung_out said:


> i mean what i said. they're playing the rest of you





Vintage Paw said:


> Like so many puppets.





strung_out said:


> be careful





Paulie Tandoori said:


> very careful


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

strung_out said:


> i have never said that



Yes you did.
(and you know it.)


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

And do you know what's really funny.
Vinnie Jones was captain of the Welsh team.
(and he was unrecognised.)


----------



## strung out (Jan 23, 2010)

have you found that non existent quote yet?


----------



## strung out (Jan 23, 2010)

and actually, even if i had said "dillinger4 is playing you all", what would that actually prove? if i remember correctly, i said you were playing games too


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2010)

all it proves is that we were all having a laugh. that is how I remember it. 

this is bizarre. I am going to bed.


----------



## strung out (Jan 23, 2010)

nn


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 23, 2010)

discussing big brother=serious business.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

strung_out said:


> have you found that non existent quote yet?



I'm not looking for it.
You are incapable of being a man and quoting your own post.
(You did include another Username in the post i am referring to.
But i do not think it is fair to name them as they seem to have withdrawn from this thread,serveral hundred posts ago.)

You admit,many times,you have not even watch this show.

So Man Up or Fuck Off.
(preferably both.)


----------



## strung out (Jan 23, 2010)

how can i be a man and quote my own post, when you won't even tell me which post it is? why should i fuck off? i enjoy talking about the celebrity big brother and the people in it. you seem to be getting very angry about something.

fwiw, i have already quoted *every single post of mine* that uses the words 'playing' or 'game' in it. if you want me to quote it, you are going to have to tell me where it is. please.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

strung_out said:


> how can i be a man and quote my own post, when you won't even tell me which post it is? why should i fuck off? i enjoy talking about the celebrity big brother and the people in it. you seem to be getting very angry about something.
> 
> fwiw, i have already quoted *every single post of mine* that uses the words 'playing' or 'game' in it. if you want me to quote it, you are going to have to tell me where it is. please.



Yep.
I apologise to you.
The Quote you took the time to post up was indeed the one i was referring to.
Regarding Dillinger4 "playing us all."

Fair play to you.
(Post 2802 _seems_ to be an accurate reflection of what was said at the time.)

It is inconsistent that you enjoy Celb Big Bro but do not watch the show.
(Are you spending too much time trolling ? )

I'm not angry just disappointed that Usernames like Dillinger4 and others,yourself included,can distrupt a thread with impunity.

I've taken £80 profit tonight,mostly as a result of the bile coming from Team Sov.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I thought I might be wrong so I did a second search.
> 
> No such quote exists.
> 
> ...



Liar.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

strung_out said:


> do i get to dare sesq to do something now?



Yeah.
Go on then.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

gabi said:


> This show's awesome
> 
> *Closely followed by the ludicrous spat between the two most regular posters on this thread... you know who you are.. I wanna see a fucking cage fight between you two. *
> 
> ...




It's been knockout 
It's put be on Ignore it claims 
(That's a technical knockout in anyones book.)

(One troll fucked by it's friend.)


----------



## tarannau (Jan 23, 2010)

More freeform nuttery then Ses. You usually spend a lot of time writing in green ink or cutting out individual letters from various publications? Apart from sounding more than a little precious here, using a separate line for every sentence makes you seem just that bit stranger.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 23, 2010)

tarannau said:


> More freeform nuttery then Ses. You usually spend a lot of time writing in green ink or cutting out individual letters from various publications? Apart from sounding more than a little precious here, using a separate line for every sentence makes you seem just that bit stranger.



Almost funny.

I find it bizarre that people comment,
On my posting style.

I'm ok about leaving this Board.
So,i will say goodbye now.


----------



## madzone (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh dear  Boys, boys boys


----------



## madzone (Jan 23, 2010)

strung_out said:


> i've looked and couldn't find it. seeing as you're the one making the claims of malice coming from the team sov camp, i'd like you to provide evidence. otherwise, stfu


 Not true - I did too. VP ad D4 were being really annoying and at one point I asked VP why she was being so aggressive. It may  be that that were playing one of their in-joke games they're prone to when they're drunk but I fucked off from the thread for a couple of days just to avoid it.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 23, 2010)

They were just messing about together. Neither are malicious, Sesq. 


Can we PLEASE get back to talking bollox about CBB now cos it's spoiling a light hearted, fun thread.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 23, 2010)

Whither Melinda? She used to keep this shit civilised


----------



## maldwyn (Jan 23, 2010)

So who got evicted last night?


----------



## madzone (Jan 23, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> They were just messing about together. Neither are malicious, Sesq.
> 
> 
> Can we PLEASE get back to talking bollox about CBB now cos it's spoiling a light hearted, fun thread.


 
Maybe they thought they were being funny but I defintiely got an air of them being pretty nasty. I don't think it's fair that Ses is taking the whole rap for this. I agree that this is usually a lighthearted thread which is why I was kinda surpsised that VP and D4 were being so bitchy. Like I said, maybe they thought they were bing funny.....


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 23, 2010)

Tbh I kinda ignored most of it madz...just felt it was an in joke between them both so I got bored cos I didn't 'get it' lol (no offence guys )

Ses just seems to be going on n on n on n on.....


----------



## madzone (Jan 23, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Tbh I kinda ignored most of it madz...just felt it was an in joke between them both so I got bored cos I didn't 'get it' lol (no offence guys )
> 
> Ses just seems to be going on n on n on n on.....


 Well hopefully now ses knows he/she isn't the only one who felt it we'll be able to move on now  There's nowt worse than feeling singled out.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## London_Calling (Jan 23, 2010)

I can't be doing with all that nonsense - you lot need a Vinnie Jones to sort things augt 

Currently, I am mourning the loss of the Raving Rev and not knowing what the fuck he was going to say next


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 23, 2010)

madzone said:


> Maybe they thought they were being funny but I defintiely got an air of them being pretty nasty. I don't think it's fair that Ses is taking the whole rap for this. I agree that this is usually a lighthearted thread which is why I was kinda surpsised that VP and D4 were being so bitchy. Like I said, maybe they thought they were bing funny.....


I didn't think they were being nasty at all tbh, a couple of jokey posts and he/she flew way off the handle.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 23, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> I can't be doing with all that nonsense - you lot need a Vinnie Jones to sort things augt


No we don't, we sorted it guv  


London_Calling said:


> Currently, I am mourning the loss of the Raving Rev and not knowing what the fuck he was going to say next


As much as I wanted to slap his weird little creepy face....I shall miss him too cos he was entertaining.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2010)

I put sesq on ignore last night after he sent some abusive PM's.

All I wanted to do was have a laugh with him. I don't know where it all went wrong and ended up like this. 

If this carries on now, it has absolutely nothing to do with me. I wash my hands of it. 

I just want to talk about CBB and it be fun.


----------



## pboi (Jan 23, 2010)

you only just realised he was mental?

foreign, aspergers, internet life


----------



## madzone (Jan 23, 2010)

So! What do we think it's going to be like without the loony balders? I think Vinne might become even more power crazed


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2010)

madzone said:


> So! What do we think it's going to be like without the loony balders? I think Vinne might become even more power crazed



I do as well.

I have heard Vinnie talk about the 'A Team' or something like that, which consists of his acolytes. So far, he has got rid of everybody who is a challenge to that. As the house empties of his challengers, will his followers turn against him? I cant see that happening myself. 

This is like watching Planet Earth or Life but with more rubbish cinematography.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 23, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> No we don't, we sorted it guv
> 
> As much as I wanted to slap his weird little creepy face....I shall miss him too cos he was entertaining.


Step down shorty, Silverbacks are talking 




Public fucked up on the Rev. Apepalm:


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 23, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> This is like watching Planet Earth or Life but with more rubbish cinematography.



That's Nicola squeezing Alex's back acne for him.. how disgusting was that?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 23, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> That's Nicola squeezing Alex's back acne for him.. how disgusting was that?





> Cooperative behaviors include social grooming (removing skin parasites and cleaning wounds)



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Primates#Social_systems


----------



## madzone (Jan 23, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I do as well.
> 
> I have heard Vinnie talk about the 'A Team' or something like that, which consists of his acolytes. So far, he has got rid of everybody who is a challenge to that. As the house empties of his challengers, will his followers turn against him? I cant see that happening myself.
> 
> This is like watching Planet Earth or Life but with more rubbish cinematography.


 I think Alex will be next in his sights now Sisquo's gone. I think Dane does actually stand up to him a tiny bit so he won't go for Dane first. Alex though - poor sod.


----------



## toblerone3 (Jan 23, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> jesus guys this is just like BB....have we ever played Urban BB where 12 posters are nominated and only those twelve are allowed on the thread
> 
> and then each week we have a poll
> 
> no?



This would be interesting.


----------



## madzone (Jan 23, 2010)

Is there any point watching tonight or is it all what was on yesterday?


----------



## clicker (Jan 23, 2010)

Ivana and her 10 denier really should have gone out that door...she is a harmless old bint, but I was warming to mad steve in a biblical way...he was converting them at a rate of knots and steph's solar plexus hadnt moved like that in a long while i bet...

Vinnie is the prat I had thought he may be, hoped he wouldnt be....but sadly is....deluded insecure git...

Alex has come across ok...harmless and genuinely kind...Dane seems a bit bitter...bitter Dane.....The girl with the rectangular head is up for a laugh...loved the 'sod it the make up is off' look and her talent at making clappy noises with her knees when she is on her back, made me smile....unaffected she seems to be...not what i was imagining...


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeh I was hoping Vinnie wouldn't be that twat of a footballer from before but....oh...he is. 



London_Calling said:


> Step down shorty, Silverbacks are talking



One silverback down, one to go so pipe down at the back


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 24, 2010)

To win *oddsflash!*

Dane: 3.35
Vinnie: 3.90
Nicola: 5.30
Alex: 9.80
Stephanie: 11.50
Jonas: 15.00
Ivana: 50.00

Dane is fav after his good show on fri (although I don't think he should be), while Vinnie has slipped back after the last few days. It's fascinating: he's now getting the edits he deserves, but I've still not seen anyone self-destruct like this in the final furlong since Victor in BB5. Nicola has come in on the basis of a great show she's getting tomorrow (a task from the tree of temptation), and may become fav sooner rather than later. 

I honestly think any of Dane, Vinnie, Nicola or Stephanie could win this now, with Alex and Jonas only a good show away from being in contention as well. Vinnie may be hated now by those who watch every evening, but I wouldn't discount the casual voter on finals night thinking "oh look, it's Vinnie Jones" and picking up the phone. Only Ivana looks a total no-hoper, and I'd expect her to be out first on weds.

This is the closest contest for ages. It's great.


----------



## Diamond (Jan 24, 2010)

I've missed most of it since mid-week. How are Vinnie's chances imploding?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 24, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Yeah
> You are so keen to shout mysogynist.
> But happy to use the word "cunt" as an insult.
> You make Gabi look clever
> ...



actually you daft arse I asked who you were before and asked if you were a returnee which you are... 

so asking for an ip check on some aggro twat with a messiah complex who get's het up and bolshi is reasonable...

thus far I could give two shits who you used to be who you are now is a prize fucktard with a mahoosive attitude problem...

you're getting this worked up about :

a) an internet chat forum 
b) a tv program 
c) others having opinions which differs from your own

been out of puberty long love?

you're just fecking tiresome so do stroll on child...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 24, 2010)

sesquipedalian is as tedious as this murder...


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 24, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> I don't think she did.
> Not a good excuse to nominate her but it was against the clock.
> Maybe she was being "kind" to her "friend" in the House.
> (Feel free to swap friend with competitor.)
> ...



Aha, looks like I was right 

Just watched last night's show and Ivana _really_ wanted to go


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 24, 2010)

Giving Nicola that photo was her turning point imo; from having zero voting demographic she suddenly had half the BB-type audience on side. She's got a clear ID now, and people can relate.


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 24, 2010)

half the audience have horse faces?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 24, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Giving Nicola that photo was her turning point imo; from having zero voting demographic she suddenly had half the BB-type audience on side. She's got a clear ID now, and people can relate.



What photo was this? What did I miss?


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 24, 2010)

The photo of her lil one making a snowman, Dilly.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 24, 2010)

LilJen said:


> half the audience have horse faces?



neeeeeeey.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 24, 2010)

So vinnie and ivana both admitted on the live feed they employ illigal workers for dirt cheap labour. Steph actually looked horrified at the way both of them were boasting. Fucking disgusting conversation with a bit of luck that's dine for them both but I'm betting it doesn't get shown. 

We can but hope that the us immigration service get wind of it and both are banned from returning to the USA.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 24, 2010)

Oh look. let's give Nicola something to do.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 24, 2010)

I suppose BB have seen she's almost a contender and are giving her a little help so it's a 3-way race.


----------



## starfish (Jan 24, 2010)

"You look like a big fat orange" classic.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 24, 2010)

She's so sweet! Lol. I love the tree.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 24, 2010)

"Who was Marlon Brando?"


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 24, 2010)

dont hold back vinny


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 24, 2010)

Well, that was basically a 45 min. promo for Nicola.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 24, 2010)

Let's all boast about our houses and servants.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 25, 2010)

drag0n said:


> Let's all boast about our houses and servants.



steph gain some respect back from me by showing her disgust...


----------



## han (Jan 25, 2010)

I've completley gone off Vinnie, now. Talking about how he spends at least 2 grand a week on servants, and how you can get into third gear going up his driveway on Mulholland drive as his drive is so long. TWUNT!

And he said in the diary room that he's the bloke that most of the general  public will identify with. You're having a larf mate!

I used to like him - totally gone off him now.

I actually want Alex or Danielle to win. They're the nicest people in there by far and not dull to watch either. I seriously reckon if it was a choice between Alex and Vinnie at the end, Alex will win, as no-one likes someone who boasts about their money. What a prat.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 25, 2010)

Isn't Dane going to win because he's Everybloke?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 25, 2010)

han said:


> I've completley gone off Vinnie, now. Talking about how he spends at least 2 grand a week on servants, and how you can get into third gear going up his driveway on Mulholland drive as his drive is so long. TWUNT!
> 
> And he said in the diary room that he's the bloke that most of the general  public will identify with. You're having a larf mate!
> 
> ...



I never really liked him.

By Danielle, do you mean Nicola?


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 25, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I put sesq on ignore last night after he sent *some *abusive PM's.
> 
> All I wanted to do was have a laugh with him. I don't know where it all went wrong and ended up like this.
> 
> ...



You are a pathetic liar.
You recieved ONE PM from me not SOME.

This one ; 
-----------------------------------------------------	
Private Message: You.
Recipients: Dillinger4

23-01-2010, 01:59
Sesquipedalian Sesquipedalian is online now
Bump Me Baby,Winner 2009.

Join Date: Sep 2005
Location: Central Brixton.
Posts: 3,351
You.
What a nasty little shit you are. 

------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 25, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> By Danielle, do you mean Nicola?


Or Dane


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 25, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Isn't Dane going to win because he's Everybloke?



that is what I reckon.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 25, 2010)

God, Vinnie Jones is SUCH a cock.    He literally has no redeeming qualities whatsoever.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jan 25, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> Isn't Dane going to win because he's Everybloke?



He's a twat though.

And he's a lardy arse with long thin arms.


----------



## strung out (Jan 25, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> You are a pathetic liar.
> You recieved ONE PM from me not SOME.
> 
> This one ;
> ...


isn't publishing the contents of PMs against the faq? tut tut


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Jan 25, 2010)

strung_out said:


> isn't publishing the contents of PMs against the faq? tut tut



You can fuck off as well.
More than happy to take a permaban.


----------



## strung out (Jan 25, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> You can fuck off as well.
> More than happy to take a permaban.



i don't think the punishment is as harsh as that


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jan 25, 2010)

Vinnie has the persona of a rapist - the ones that go to South Asia with all his buddy friends, stirring up trouble with the locals and forcefully set themselves onto little girls. 

He seems horrid.


----------



## tommers (Jan 25, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Vinnie has the persona of a rapist - the ones that go to South Asia with all his buddy friends, stirring up trouble with the locals and forcefully set themselves onto little girls.
> 
> He seems horrid.






what?!?!

this thread has gone mental!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 25, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Vinnie has the persona of a rapist - the ones that go to South Asia with all his buddy friends, stirring up trouble with the locals and forcefully set themselves onto little girls.



What an off the wall, bizarre comment.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 25, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> He's a twat though.
> 
> And he's a lardy arse with long thin arms.



How is he twatty? Not been watching much.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Jan 25, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> What an off the wall, bizarre comment.



Sorry. It was just the Mrs and I were watching the show. He just comes across as a bully and a rapist.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 25, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Sorry. It was just the Mrs and I were watching the show. He just comes across as a bully and a rapist.



You come across as a psychopath. HTH


----------



## Crispy (Jan 25, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> You can fuck off as well.
> More than happy to take a permaban.


Sorry, wouldn't want to please you too much.
Don't send abusive PMs. Don't disrupt threads. Do your top button up.


----------



## tommers (Jan 25, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Sorry. It was just the Mrs and I were watching the show. He just comes across as a bully and a rapist.



Stop saying it!

The bully bit I agree wholeheartedly with, but it's a  bit of a jump from that to a rapist!


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 25, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Sorry. It was just the Mrs and I were watching the show. He just comes across as a bully and a rapist.



Bit of a bully sure. Rapist?!!? Errr...


----------



## tarannau (Jan 25, 2010)

Rapist sounds a bit harsh. He's more a sex pest and general thug after a few shandies by all accounts.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 25, 2010)

Are we talking about his manipulative ways and sense of entitlement?


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 25, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Vinnie has the persona of a rapist - the ones that go to South Asia with all his buddy friends, stirring up trouble with the locals and forcefully set themselves onto little girls.
> 
> He seems horrid.


What an extraordinary thing to think, never mind suggest - and then you offer your what must seem to you like reasoning . . .

I don't even like the man but I'm outrageously offended on his behalf - and for all men actually - that you think it's acceptable to state such conclusions and make such accusations like it's just one of those things and for what is, essentially, a version of masculinity (and one many of the women in the house and now left found acceptable and even preferable). Do you understand the scale of your baseless slur?

It's just the most extreme combination of groundlessness, maliciousness and plain offensiveness I can recall seeing on here and, if he seems “horrid” to you, you really need to take a look in the mirror and try and understand what the fuck is going on in your head.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 25, 2010)

Nice use of ess's there, LC.  


Tis an odd and extreme comment to make though. And I'm not sure why, tarranau, you say sex pest either?? Have I missed him pushing himself on the female housemates in the live feeds or something!??


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 25, 2010)

I was in a hurry and *outraged*! 

If the women had complained about him, or took issue with him or voted against him . . . but the experience is exactly the opposite - what did Heidi say, she wanted him to win because . . . I can't remember now. Rapist?


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 25, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> I was in a hurry and *outraged*!


Heh was just gently teasing ya. Made me chuckle when I read it that's all.


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 25, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Vinnie has the persona of a rapist - the ones that go to South Asia with all his buddy friends, stirring up trouble with the locals and forcefully set themselves onto little girls.
> 
> He seems horrid.



WHAT??

He's a twat, thats all. Where the holy hell did you get the rest of that from? 

Bizarre.


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 25, 2010)

Was there a point to the 'all the over 40s are asleep' edit yesterday leading to the 5 in a bed, sex toys in orifices admissions by the rest of them. What with the Vinnie edit, Ivana being an outsider.. do they want anyone to win?


----------



## Addy (Jan 25, 2010)

WTF is it with the pricks on this thread? 

Is it so hard to have an opinion, debate even a disagreement with someone over _opinions_ without getting all shitty with each other?

Some people *really* need to grow up.

Internet, TV, Debate 

Reet, heres my take on things..

Stevie should have stayed. He was annoying, but entertaining (more entertaining than most in the house)
Nicola was really funny with her tree task, and showed a great side of her persona. I'm starting to like her.
Steph - FFS start your sentance once woman, not 3 times! She is really getting on my nerves now, but fair play to her for defending Sisqo when Vinnie was dissing him.
Jonas. He peaked too early and the dumb blond killed his chances of winning. Shame really as he has been good entertainment.
Dane is a bit boring. (maybe thats just airtime edits) His only saving grace is having the balls to stand up to Vinnie.
Ivana..... just be rid of her. She has nothing to offer.
Alex is the genuine bimbo in the house. Should be the winner providing he doesn't do something stupid. (Them muscles are mainly water retention  )
Vinnie is the cock I always thought he was. He started out well in the first week, but soon his dominating side came out and he used his _presence_ to make everyone else feel wrong to question him. He's done well to play housemates off against each other without them realising. Hopefully the public will vote him out during the final, as I cant see the housemates putting him up for eviction.

So there you have it, this years winner should be a cross dressing bloke with a false chest.... aint that been done before????


----------



## madzone (Jan 25, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Vinnie has the persona of a rapist - the ones that go to South Asia with all his buddy friends, stirring up trouble with the locals and forcefully set themselves onto little girls.
> 
> He seems horrid.


 Sisquo? Is that you?


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 25, 2010)

There's a long Nick Broomfield doc on Heidi Fleiss tonight at 11.00 - an interesting pairing.

A little after that is 'Fanny by Gaslight' on the same station, I'm not sure that can be coincidence


----------



## Bunjaj Pali (Jan 25, 2010)

did Jonas just say Vinny Jones was one of his favourite actors??


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 26, 2010)

Anyone watching Nick Broomfield's Heidi Fleiss doco that's on at the moment?
She was astonishingly beautiful back in the day, it's really odd connecting that person with the one we've seen here.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 26, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Vinnie has the persona of a rapist - the ones that go to South Asia with all his buddy friends, stirring up trouble with the locals and forcefully set themselves onto little girls.
> 
> He seems horrid.



Do you read the Mail ? What kind of a fucking dumbass statement is that ???


----------



## g force (Jan 26, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Anyone watching Nick Broomfield's Heidi Fleiss doco that's on at the moment?
> She was astonishingly beautiful back in the day, it's really odd connecting that person with the one we've seen here.



I saw it then saw a pic if her in the paper and it didn't twig it was the same person  That's LA living for you


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 26, 2010)

I remember that doc from years ago. Heidi was friends with Victoria Sellers (Peter's daughter) and it was all a v strange Beverly Hills-Paris and Nicole-pandering business. Fascinating.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 26, 2010)

100% masahiko said:


> Vinnie has the persona of a rapist - the ones that go to South Asia with all his buddy friends, stirring up trouble with the locals and forcefully set themselves onto little girls.
> 
> He seems horrid.



Have you ever heard of libel?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 26, 2010)

Vinny is proving to be a proper tosser alright.... hear him talking about his $400 cashmere socks!  I so hope he is on a wind up but cant see why...

Thought it was funny though, when, he said a few days ago... looks like im the only person who has any work to go to after this show ends


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah I agree, he has potentailly lost it with comments like that, but to call him a rapist is ridiculous !!


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 26, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Anyone watching Nick Broomfield's Heidi Fleiss doco that's on at the moment?
> She was astonishingly beautiful back in the day, it's really odd connecting that person with the one we've seen here.


I thought she was quite attractive.

I watched it for a while but in the end the fuckedupness of all concerned drove me to bed - they really are badly messed up people. Also, Nick Broomfield worked far too hard to make what he could out of the matierial - might have stayed the course had it been 60 min.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 26, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> Yeah I agree, he has potentailly lost it with comments like that, but to call him a rapist is ridiculous !!



Rapist is a stretch too far... but he did molest a young gazza's goolies!

*not posting the infamous pic, far too predictable*


----------



## madzone (Jan 26, 2010)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Rapist is a stretch too far... but he did molest a young gazza's goolies!
> 
> *not posting the infamous pic, far too predictable*


 He was trying to hurt him not fuck him


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 26, 2010)

Come on Vinnie

Turn it around and win it my son


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 26, 2010)

LilJen said:


> Come on Vinnie
> 
> Turn it around and win it my son



don't think he will now


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah, only cos the world is full of people who want to shout Bully at the first sign of dry humour or someone actually telling a brat, they're a brat ffs  

It makes me so sad to be British - fucking wets


----------



## han (Jan 26, 2010)

LilJen said:


> Yeah, only cos the world is full of people who want to shout Bully at the first sign of dry humour or someone actually telling a brat, they're a brat ffs
> 
> It makes me so sad to be British - fucking wets



I agree with that - I totally think he's right for saying what he says to people who are lazy brats (ie. Sov). So good on him there.

But, he is a bit of an arsehole, boasting about all his money and his servants and how he's 'the one who's most in touch with the viewing public'. What tripe. I bet he hasn't a clue how much a pint of milk costs.....

So I definitely don't want him to win!


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 26, 2010)

Typically British of you too then Han 

Can't stand to see someone leave the ranks of the working class eh? How dare we boast about our success?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jan 26, 2010)

It's always been considered vulgar to discuss money lol jen regarless of class


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 26, 2010)

han said:


> I agree with that - I totally think he's right for saying what he says to people who are lazy brats (ie. Sov). So good on him there.
> 
> *But, he is a bit of an arsehole, boasting about all his money* and his servants and how he's 'the one who's most in touch with the viewing public'. What tripe. I bet he hasn't a clue how much a pint of milk costs.....
> 
> So I definitely don't want him to win!



Vinnie Jones: you can take the thuggish wanker out of Hemel but you can't take Hemel out of the thuggish wanker.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 26, 2010)

Fucking funny award task!!


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 26, 2010)

yeah this task is classic


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 26, 2010)

Someone pass Stephanie a Tena Lady quick! She's creased!


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 26, 2010)

I love the fact she can really laugh, I hate it when people can't laugh properly or fake it.  Good on her.  She's really lost it


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 26, 2010)

What happened?


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 26, 2010)

Ok out of the few people who are left, who would you most like to have a night out with, I think I'd have to say Stephanie and Jonas would be in my top two, followed up by Dane.  Going off Vinnie big time.


----------



## madzone (Jan 26, 2010)

Poor Ivana


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 26, 2010)

ahh, shut it, that was funny as fuck


----------



## madzone (Jan 26, 2010)

I don't like it when they make people look stupid


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 26, 2010)

"And they put it on here Ivana and we was all laughing cos we knew" says Vinnie.

Don't rub it in. Cunt.


----------



## Libertad (Jan 26, 2010)

Ivana, what a trouper.


----------



## madzone (Jan 26, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> "And they put it on here Ivana and we was all laughing cos we knew" says Vinnie.
> 
> Don't rub it in. Cunt.


 Yeah - he's a tactless fucker


----------



## starfish (Jan 26, 2010)

madzone said:


> Yeah - he's a tactless fucker



& coming across as a real prick as well.


----------



## madzone (Jan 26, 2010)

starfish said:


> & coming across as a real prick as well.


 
He really thinks he's going to win.....


----------



## Liveist (Jan 26, 2010)

Vinnie Jones is nothing but a cunt, and just to think he was doing so well to begin with


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 26, 2010)

At least Alex can handle a beer


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh my god my eyes! Alex truly has no shame!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 26, 2010)

What happened?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 26, 2010)

He's getting fake tan sprayed on in the nuddie, every crevice and crack! Including his knob.


----------



## colacubes (Jan 26, 2010)

Chairman Meow said:


> He's getting fake tan sprayed on in the nuddie, every crevice and crack! Including his knob.



It looked like he had the runs.  I am actually crying with laughter


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 26, 2010)

madzone said:


> He really thinks he's going to win.....



He better not! I'm looking forward very much to seeing his cunty little face as he loses to ppl like ALEX 


Talking of which....I'm warming to Alex after that tanning session!  He really did play the clown well. I've only just stopped laughing


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 26, 2010)

he won't win though, it will be Dane


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 26, 2010)

I don't care as long as it isn't Vinnie.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 26, 2010)

That whole hour was fun!


----------



## madamv (Jan 26, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> "And they put it on here Ivana and we was all laughing cos we knew" says Vinnie.
> 
> Don't rub it in. Cunt.



I think the Bitchiest award should have gone to Vinnie...  That was pure spitefulness....    

Ivana really took that whole thing well.  Good for her.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 26, 2010)

He is the biggest bitch in there.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 26, 2010)

I am watching it on C4+1.

I like Nichola now.


----------



## madzone (Jan 26, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> I don't care as long as it isn't Vinnie.


 I don't want Vinnie to be in the final three, I want him to be the next one out.


----------



## toblerone3 (Jan 26, 2010)

I thought I was going to enjoy CBB this year, but its become very dull.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 26, 2010)

toblerone3 said:


> I thought I was going to enjoy CBB this year, but its become very dull.



True that. 

It started off really well as well. 

IMO, of course.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 26, 2010)

The public kept voting out the interesting characters . . . it's not ideal really.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 26, 2010)

Now I see what you were all saying is mean.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 26, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> True that.
> 
> It started off really well as well.
> 
> IMO, of course.



cos Sov went yeah ?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 26, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> cos Sov went yeah ?



I quite liked Katia as well, as it happens.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 26, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I quite liked Katia as well, as it happens.



ha ha, yeah yeah


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 26, 2010)

No, I mean as a person. 

As well as being cute.


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 26, 2010)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> It's always been considered vulgar to discuss money lol jen regarless of class



If you can only see a narrow British viewpoint Garf


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 26, 2010)

yeh, thinking vinnie is a twat means you are middle class little british person.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 26, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> No, I mean as a person.
> 
> As well as being cute.



Yeah true, she is cute, I'll give you that


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 26, 2010)

It's been a great series imo, certainly up there with the Galloway/Barrymore year. The more extreme characters have gone, true, so instead we've had a gentler week of Alex/Nic/Dane/Jonas messing around, the Stephanie/Ivana friendship, and of course Vinniebigpotatoes being an utter cock. 
It's still very entertaining - Alex and the fake tan tonight was classic CBB.

Who'll win? Still no idea. Time for an *oddsflash!*

Alex: 2.84
Dane: 3.05
Vinniebigpotatoes: 7.35
Jonas: 11.0
Nic: 12.5
Stephanie: 34.0
Ivana: 80.0


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 26, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> Yeah true, she is cute, I'll give you that



I think she would have been interesting to keep in there, I would have liked to see her develop as a person, but it all went wrong for her.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 26, 2010)

madzone said:


> I don't want Vinnie to be in the final three, I want him to be the next one out.



That would be sweeeeeeeeeeet.

Lol@oddsflash! Vinnie being beaten by Dane AND Alex at mo! Bwhahaa


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 26, 2010)

Oh Vinnie, stop giving them the bad stuff 

Q:Am I ready to give up on him yet? 

Noooooo! 

Come On Vinnie, dont let them just see the football player coach now eh...they obviously don't like it.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jan 26, 2010)

That's all there is LilJen. Occasionally he reins it back when he remembers that he has to be a bit likeable.


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 26, 2010)

I've never seen him clean a toilet, but apparently he does that... so there might be more to him, or a bit of editing


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 26, 2010)

fair play to Alex, when he went in, I thought I would hate him.... he's a grower and appears genuine..
good luck to him.. if he wins I so hope he ditches Jordan..
now that would be funny!


----------



## Wookey (Jan 26, 2010)

Alex has really grown on me, I think he's a big dumb lovely twat!

Vinnie is a wanker, mildly amusing but transparently made of toss.

I'd love Alex to win just to see the look on Vinnie's face.


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 26, 2010)

Alex is nice but does seem to wonder what the press might think.. I wish he wouldn't as he seemed to have a nice line in self-deprecation with the whole spray tan thing.. loved him and Dane laughing at Vinnie when the chain task was happening

Stephanie seems lovely and to have genuinely enjoyed herself. Jonas seems to be innocent and unconcerned by perceptions.

Of those left, I'd have them as my top 3..

Vinnie is showing some brittleness. Having bigged himself up, said he was there so the public could decide for themselves, he's seen everyone else settling down and has moved on to making snidey overbearing comments.. as they move on without him. He either has a mild form of OCD or he's very institutionalised, needs regimentation or something..


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 27, 2010)

LilJen said:


> Oh Vinnie, stop giving them the bad stuff
> Come On Vinnie, dont let them just see the football player coach now eh...they obviously don't like it.


He can't hear you LJ and ermm I don't think he would give a shit if he could tbh. 



Wookey said:


> Alex has really grown on me, I think he's a big dumb lovely twat! I'd love Alex to win just to see the look on Vinnie's face.


Me too 
I wonder if his slight obsession/worry about what the press think is because he is with Katie P cos she is obsessed with press and publicity. Must rub off a bit eh....


----------



## Kanda (Jan 27, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> It's been a great series imo, certainly up there with the Galloway/Barrymore year.



Chatting to someone that works for 4 last night. Apparently the Producer is the original from the original shows. The edit has been much better this year.

Also.. it may not be the last ever CBB...


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 27, 2010)

Hope not!
CBB should go on.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 27, 2010)

So is baldwin out then? What did he have to say for himself?


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 27, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> CBB should go on.


So do I!


I'm  a little surprised it doesn't generate enough revenue for it to keep going. Perhaps it's got tired but, as a relative newcomer, I still think it works very well on a couple of levels no other format could.

Apart from the insights into the nature of celebrity and the public's attitude towards celebrity, it presents   opportunities to get uniquely surreal.

Anyone know what they’re saying about viewing figures on the Digiwhatsit website? Don't go !


----------



## Kanda (Jan 27, 2010)

CBB is doing really well this year. 3mill ish I think.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 27, 2010)

Sounds decent.

Someone just told me the Scandie singer has  tourettes


----------



## han (Jan 27, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> I don't care as long as it isn't Vinnie.



Me too. I don't mind him being a 'working class boy got rich' at all! It's just the boasting about it that's vulgar. And - all his snidey, bitchy comments. He's a horrible horrible man!


----------



## han (Jan 27, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Lol@oddsflash! Vinnie being beaten by Dane AND Alex at mo! Bwhahaa



Vinnie has thought right from the start that he has it in the bag. This is another thing that will decrease his chances of winning. No-one likes a cocky git who gets pleasure out of putting other people down.

I don't mind if Alex OR Jonas win. I just want Vinnie not to win and I can't wait to see his face when he realises that he's not the most popular person in there!


----------



## han (Jan 27, 2010)

Wookey said:


> Alex has really grown on me, I think he's a big dumb lovely twat!
> 
> Vinnie is a wanker, mildly amusing but transparently made of toss.
> 
> I'd love Alex to win just to see the look on Vinnie's face.



Hear hear. I like Alex. lovely, kind, genuine, gentle, sweet, thick - yes - but who cares? He's like the shirehorse in Animal Farm. Dependable. Stupid. Kindhearted.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 27, 2010)

And Vinnie keeps reading the Rule Book in bed - bit odd really


----------



## han (Jan 27, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> And Vinnie keeps reading the Rule Book in bed - bit odd really




He's a closet Nazi.  He likes rules.


----------



## gabi (Jan 27, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Sounds decent.
> 
> Someone just told me the Scandie singer has  tourettes



They said that on the first show when he went in I think... or maybe it was in the paper... cant remember

Pretty plain to see tho.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 27, 2010)

So there's a "new housemate" going into the house at nine tonight. Info's a bit sketchy at the moment, no embargoed press releases or anything, but it's probably just Davina in an animal costume. For a couple of hours. 
You never know though, might be MC Hammer or Jordan. 

Vinniebigpotatoes has a task from the tree of temptation, but he's being a cock about it (surprise!). His reward is to watch the Leeds/Spurs cup game, so that should cheer him up for the final stretch (and indicates he probably won't be going tonight).

In fact, Ivana and Stephanie are the only two HMs not to get a task from the tree, which seems a little unfair. One could possibly conclude that these two are in contention to be saying goodbye to the house tonight.

And Richard Bacon just did a great interview with Stevie Baldwin on 5Live btw, taking him to task on a few things that Davina obviously didn't.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 27, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> So there's a "new housemate" going into the house at nine tonight. Info's a bit sketchy at the moment, no embargoed press releases or anything, but it's probably just Davina in an animal costume. For a couple of hours.
> You never know though, might be MC Hammer or Jordan.
> 
> Vinniebigpotatoes has a task from the tree of temptation, but he's being a cock about it (surprise!). His reward is to watch the Leeds/Spurs cup game, so that should cheer him up for the final stretch (and indicates he probably won't be going tonight).
> ...




What things please O&L?


----------



## maldwyn (Jan 27, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> And Richard Bacon just did a great interview with Stevie Baldwin on 5Live btw,


Did Bacon mention what Vinnie said about how boring he would've been as a house mate?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 27, 2010)

5t3IIa said:


> What things please O&L?



Accusing Nicola of being in league with the devil, Baldwin's debunking of the theory of evolution, that kind of thing. 
It was pretty good-natured, and very entertaining.


----------



## gabi (Jan 27, 2010)

I watched that show about heidi the other night. Does anyone know what happened to her face in the intervening years? She was pretty fit back in the day... Was it surgery gone wrong?


----------



## Ms T (Jan 27, 2010)

I want Stephanie to win - she's aces.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 27, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> And Vinnie keeps reading the Rule Book in bed - bit odd really



I couldn't stand to be cooped up with nothing to read. It's better than nothing.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 27, 2010)

gabi said:
			
		

> I watched that show about heidi the other night. Does anyone know what happened to her face in the intervening years? She was pretty fit back in the day... Was it surgery gone wrong?



Too much crack ?


.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 27, 2010)

han said:


> Me too. I don't mind him being a 'working class boy got rich' at all! It's just the boasting about it that's vulgar. And - all his snidey, bitchy comments. He's a horrible horrible man!


Indeed. 


han said:


> Vinnie has thought right from the start that he has it in the bag. This is another thing that will decrease his chances of winning. No-one likes a cocky git who gets pleasure out of putting other people down.
> I don't mind if Alex OR Jonas win. I just want Vinnie not to win and I can't wait to see his face when he realises that he's not the most popular person in there!


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 27, 2010)

so its lionel richie making an appearance tonight then so..


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 27, 2010)

AKA pseudonym said:


> so its lionel richie making an appearance tonight then so..



A really bad lookalike, yes.

As far as I can tell there's some kind of live party on tonight with the HMs dressed head-to-toe in animal costumes. One gets secretly evicted at the end of the highlights by being called into the diary room and is replaced by mystery celeb (ie Davina) dressed in the same outfit. The joke is that no-one in the house will know.

If this is true then a) look out for the celeb wearing the "chunkiest" costume, and stick a few quid on them, and b) looking at Davina's bodyshape things don't look too rosy for Ivana, Stephanie and Nic tonight. You'd have to conclude that at least one (and possibly two) of them is WAY behind in the vote. 

Of course, this could all be complete bollocks.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 27, 2010)

gabi said:


> I watched that show about heidi the other night. Does anyone know what happened to her face in the intervening years? She was pretty fit back in the day... Was it surgery gone wrong?


Tragic really. Looks like she did it herself with a torch and breadknife.

Stephanie Beacham, on the other hand, is about to turn 62 and looks 40-something.

I suppose you pays yer money . . .


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 27, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> A really bad lookalike, yes.



I kinda thought he looked strange and well older


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 27, 2010)

Is tonight the night The Jones boy turns it around....hey the Welsh might claim him


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 27, 2010)

I so hope Vinny gets that smug attitude blown away tonight!!


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 27, 2010)

Alex is going to win this, isn't he?


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 27, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> A really bad lookalike, yes.


It was, wasn't it! 



LilJen said:


> Is tonight the night The Jones boy turns it around....hey the Welsh might claim him


Bugger off, we don't want him


----------



## madzone (Jan 27, 2010)

Shut up Vinnie you cock


----------



## ovaltina (Jan 27, 2010)

they're all SO BORING!


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 27, 2010)

I suspect Alex is  better off swerving anything over three syllables, bless him.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 27, 2010)

Lol, the big switcheroo seems to be ruined because Ivana and Stephanie don't want to wear the animal costumes.
So the first eviction is as normal - I think - and then the second one is the surprise switch. If it happens. Whoever it is.


----------



## madzone (Jan 27, 2010)

Why don't they want to wear them?


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 27, 2010)

You're on the telly Nicola!!!!!!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 27, 2010)

madzone said:


> Why don't they want to wear them?



Dunno. One of them has been evicted now anyway.


----------



## madzone (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh what a boring eviction


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 27, 2010)

The second eviction is done and dusted too now.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 27, 2010)

they just said somebody is going in?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 27, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> The second eviction is done and dusted too now.



spoiler?
so hope its the jones boy


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 27, 2010)

AKA pseudonym said:


> spoiler?
> so hope its the jones boy



If you google bbspy and head to their twitter account you can find out (they're at the show).


----------



## Addy (Jan 27, 2010)

No spoilers on this thread please


----------



## madzone (Jan 27, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> If you google bbspy and head to their twitter account you can find out (they're at the show).


 Bugger


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 27, 2010)

Pah 

How come there is a delay on the telly?! I thought it was live....proper live.


----------



## Looby (Jan 27, 2010)

Can't get on BB spy.


----------



## madzone (Jan 27, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Pah
> 
> How come there is a delay on the telly?! I thought it was live....proper live.


 It's Jool's Hootenanny all over again 

At least I don't have to wait up now.

Night all


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 27, 2010)

Gnight madz!


----------



## madzone (Jan 27, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> Can't get on BB spy.


Do you want to know?


----------



## clandestino (Jan 27, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Pah
> 
> How come there is a delay on the telly?! I thought it was live....proper live.



Me too. I'm shocked!


----------



## Looby (Jan 27, 2010)

madzone said:


> Do you want to know?



Absofuckinglutely.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 27, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Pah
> 
> How come there is a delay on the telly?! I thought it was live....proper live.



Council noise restrictions for the late ones, plus there was a bit of a sweary eviction a few years ago (can't remember who), plus a bit of water-throwing at female HMs. The Jade/Shilpa year cranked things up a bit too - they starting thinking live evictions might not be such a great idea if people were in danger of getting hurt.


----------



## gabi (Jan 27, 2010)

Well. They asked two people not to dress up. One was Ivana. The other was Stephanie. So im assuming its those two.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 27, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> If you google bbspy and head to their twitter account you can find out (they're at the show).



cheers for that...

and i wont reveal....


----------



## Wookey (Jan 27, 2010)

WIHOOOOO!


----------



## Looby (Jan 27, 2010)

I am so chuffed that Davina is going in.


----------



## toblerone3 (Jan 27, 2010)

"A rollercoaster of wickedness and boredom"


----------



## Wookey (Jan 27, 2010)

Master. Stroke.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 27, 2010)

Haha - Davina busted in 5 seconds by Vinniebigpotatoes!


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 27, 2010)

Gone in 60 seconds..


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jan 27, 2010)

ha! busted!


----------



## Kanda (Jan 27, 2010)

She has to stay in???!!!! Superb!!


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 27, 2010)

I bet that sounded a really good idea in the BB planning meeting.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 27, 2010)

That was quite sad really. Davina wandering aimlessly around the house in a chicken suit, wondering what the hell she's going to do with the rest of her career after all this is dust.


----------



## Looby (Jan 27, 2010)

How long is she going to stay?


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 27, 2010)

aye its all gone pete tong for her

car crash tv rocks!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 27, 2010)

I cant see anything now, its big mouth


----------



## Looby (Jan 27, 2010)

I want to watch BBBM but bloody John Mcwhatsit is on. 

How do you spell his name?


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 27, 2010)

McCarWreck?


----------



## Looby (Jan 27, 2010)

Davina just got booted up the arse.  They're just following her around and trying to suss out who she is.


----------



## Liveist (Jan 27, 2010)

Poor Davina


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 27, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> Davina just got booted up the arse.  They're just following her around and trying to suss out who she is.



so what are you watching that on then ? not E4, thats got BBBM on and not Channel 4 cos that's just finished.

Tell me goddamnit


----------



## Looby (Jan 27, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> so what are you watching that on then ? not E4, thats got BBBM on and not Channel 4 cos that's just finished.
> 
> Tell me goddamnit



BBBM.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 27, 2010)

It's fucking eerie if you ask me.
Dave in a chicken suit getting silently followed around the house by a bunch of people in animal costumes. Cuts back to her on the live feed during BBBM and now they're about to jump her. Reminds me of when my cats are stalking a bird. She must be shitting it.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 27, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> BBBM.



bugger


----------



## Looby (Jan 27, 2010)

She's in the diary room at the mo.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 27, 2010)

They should have sent Big Mac in instead to tell Vinnie his current odds.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 27, 2010)

she is so crapping it...

I smell some vicious eviction interviews coming up on Friday....

That McCririck is a proper dick


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 27, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> She's in the diary room at the mo.


Slipped in for a top up  of Colombian marching powder.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 27, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Slipped in for a top up  of Colombian marching powder.



allegedly


----------



## Looby (Jan 27, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Slipped in for a top up  of Colombian marching powder.





AKA pseudonym said:


> allegedly



Oi, she's a clean living lady these days.


----------



## madamv (Jan 27, 2010)

I am happy.  Happy happy happy

Genius stroke.  I hope she is in there until tomorrow night at least....


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 27, 2010)

Live feed now then?


----------



## Celt (Jan 27, 2010)

who is being Davina on BBBM?

Ivana Trump  has managed to maintain her dignity - classy lady


----------



## Looby (Jan 27, 2010)

Celt said:


> who is being Davina on BBBM?
> 
> Ivana Trump  has managed to maintain her dignity - classy lady



Emma thingy that's married to the bloke from Busted. I'm really shit with names tonight.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 27, 2010)

madamv said:


> I am happy.  Happy happy happy
> 
> Genius stroke.  I hope she is in there until tomorrow night at least....



I think she leaves tonight when the other HMs go to sleep. Not 100% though.


----------



## Celt (Jan 27, 2010)

BBBM - E4 now


Alex is cute


----------



## Looby (Jan 27, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> I think she leaves tonight when the other HMs go to sleep. Not 100% though.



Booooooooooooooooooooo I want her to be able to tell them who she is and have a lovely chat with them with a cup of tea etc etc Davina would love that.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 27, 2010)

Strumpet said:


> Live feed now then?



Theres live feed after bbbm.. 12.30a.m

lol dane has sussed her


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 28, 2010)

sparklefish said:


> Booooooooooooooooooooo I want her to be able to tell them who she is and have a lovely chat with them with a cup of tea etc etc Davina would love that.



If she's pretending to be Nicola she could squeeze Alex's spots and ask lots of stoopid questions.. oh hang on a second..


----------



## Celt (Jan 28, 2010)

john mccririck - he is so loathsome


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 28, 2010)

Lol, Davina's out already.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 28, 2010)

She really tried to fart lol


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 28, 2010)

well it wasnt gonna last was it? One night gimmick..... Pathetic


----------



## Kanda (Jan 28, 2010)

LilMissHissyFit said:


> well it wasnt gonna last was it? One night gimmick..... Pathetic



Yeah, really pathetic to put your presenter of 10 yrs in the house and loose your presenter for the last week of the last CBB...


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 28, 2010)

nah theres plenty who could have done her job....... get her out first as a 'non contestant' on the last day.... make it all more watchable...

No problemo


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 28, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:
			
		

> Lol, Davina's out already.



So she didn't even stay for the live feed evening part ? WTF !!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 28, 2010)

I fell asleep last night so I missed a lot - Davina is in the house? Somebody tell me what is going on!


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 28, 2010)

It wasn't quite The Return of Martin Guerre.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 28, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> It wasn't quite The Return of Martin Guerre.



It wasn't?


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 28, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I fell asleep last night so I missed a lot - Davina is in the house? Somebody tell me what is going on!



I think you should start watching it again mate ha ha


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 28, 2010)

I fell asleep alright?


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 28, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I fell asleep alright?



no excuse, just cos your two girlfriends have left the house doesn't mean you get to proxy watch big brother, do the time and get in line

(I just made that up, not that you can't tell haha)


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 28, 2010)

I think you will find I have done the time.


----------



## han (Jan 28, 2010)

I really want Alex to win - he's so sweeeeeeeeeet!

I'm gonna cry if Vinnie or Dane win. I really am.

I don't mind if either Stephanie or Jonas win, really.....


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 28, 2010)

han said:


> I really want Alex to win - he's so sweeeeeeeeeet!



Really, he is such a weak character, he's all muscle and no balls.


----------



## han (Jan 28, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> Really, he is such a weak character, he's all muscle and no balls.



He's not weak! He's just sweet. There is a difference, you know. He's a peacemaker - just because he's being sniped at, he doesn't feel the need to be a twat back.

Not like I'm comparing him to Jesus Christ, or anything......


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jan 28, 2010)

OK so what happened. I saw some people in animal suits and heard someone was going to go into the house after a secret eviction.


----------



## gabi (Jan 28, 2010)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> OK so what happened. I saw some people in animal suits and heard someone was going to go into the house after a secret eviction.



Davina's gone in and the page 3 girl's been evicted


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Jan 28, 2010)

nah davina went in, ran round the house for about half hour before revealing who was in the suit and leaving...

It was a massive let down. I dont even think she enjoyed it like she thought she would


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 28, 2010)

The story in the Star today about voting figures leaking (they have Alex in the lead quite substantially *as of yesterday* from Dane and Vinnie)...
Not saying it's true, but a very reliable source has spoken to the journo in question and says she's 100% convinced the info is accurate, ie it's not the usual obviously-made-up front page Star bollocks. And their track record in reality tv voting leaks over the last few years is pretty good. 

Most of the votes come in on friday btw, so if true there's no guarantee that things won't change between now and finals night, but it's certainly looking good so far for Alex, and momentum is in his favour. I think the production team would probably be happier with an enthusiastic, full-on Alex win rather than a low-key 'meh' win for Dane, or Vinnie to take the piss so blatantly and still pick up the crown he's so obviously expecting. They'd like to go out on a bang: joy, laughter, happiness, Katie Price etc etc...

Personally I'd like to see Jonas winning, but despite polling well in some places he's very much an aquired taste for such a short show. In a longer event I'm convinced he'd be battling it out with Nicola for first place, but I don't think it's to be for him in a month-long event. Stephanie is the last female standing, and as such could be the recipient of vote transference from Ivana and Nicola voters - if they'd had any in the first place. Again, I'd like to see her do well, but I'm not sure it'll happen (although Ulrika's win last year will prevent her being totally written off).

So basically you could make a case for anyone winning, although I think it's Alex's to lose. A Vinnie or Dane win would be a bit of an anticlimax imo for what's been a great show so far.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 28, 2010)

go Alex!!!


----------



## han (Jan 28, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> go Alex!!!



Yeah go Alex! We love you (even though you're really thick!)


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 28, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> go Alex!!!



you would say that


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 28, 2010)

Hope he dumps jordan though..
 she will be climbing all over him for the publicity


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 28, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> you would say that



You would also say that.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 28, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> You would also say that.



yeah, ha ha, true


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 28, 2010)

_lol_


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 28, 2010)

Interesting story from the Sun today (found on digispy):

"Housewife claims Jonas wrecked marriage
Day 26, 09:02 GMT
By Sarah Rollo, Entertainment Reporter
Warning: This article contains language and/or sexual references that younger readers are advised to avoid.


A mother-of-three has claimed that her marriage is in ruins because of a secret romp that she had with Jonas just weeks before he entered CBB.

Laura Stokes, 26, reportedly said that she never thought she would see the Swedish DJ again until he appeared on the Channel 4 reality show to her 'horror'.

"I have something to admit," Stokes told her 28-year-old husband, according to The Sun. "The night I went to see Basshunter I slept with Jonas."

Stokes, who lives in Aberdeen, said she regrets the "drunken" incident and loves her husband, who has not spoken to her since her admission.

She claimed that Jonas used the same chat-up lines that he said to Katia, adding: "He didn't offer me a drink. He just pushed me on the bed, then it was clothes off - him on top. It was so horrible. He is well hung but he didn't know what to do with it. I'd never been unfaithful before."

Stokes added that Jonas has now ruined one of her favourite shows. "It made me cringe to see him because I love Big Brother. I just don't want him to win," she said."


A sad tale obv, but I love the way she's moaning that it's ruined her favourite show for her.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 28, 2010)

Why is that a sad tale? Silly cow shouldn't have either a) Fucked Jonas or b) Told her fella.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Jan 28, 2010)

> loves her husband, who has not spoken to her since her admission.




I wonder did she comment on his dick size that they seem to keep banging on about....


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 28, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Why is that a sad tale? Silly cow shouldn't have either a) Fucked Jonas or b) Told her fella.



I should have used 'sorry tale' (with the emphasis on 'tale' tbh). It was the final line that made me laugh.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 28, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Why is that a sad tale? Silly cow shouldn't have either a) Fucked Jonas or b) Told her fella.


And probably made about £4-5,000 from The Sun.

She just had to tell her husband, of course.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 28, 2010)

I might not bother with the final.


----------



## madamv (Jan 28, 2010)

What a waste of time that was.   Davina could have at least spent one day in there, not just three quarters of an hour.

I was so thrilled to see how they would take it, how she would enjoy it etc....   Wasted opportunity....

grrrr


----------



## Kanda (Jan 28, 2010)

I fucking love Stephanie's laugh


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 28, 2010)

great isnt it


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 28, 2010)

That was pretty weird tbh.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 28, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> That was pretty weird tbh.



bloody hell something we agree on, that was proper freaky.  The ganging up on her bit, there was a bit near the mark


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 28, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> bloody hell something we agree on, that was proper freaky.  The ganging up on her bit, there was a bit near the mark



I didn't realise we had disagreed very much previously.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 28, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I didn't realise we had disagreed very much previously.



lol, a bit, sov, kat, vinny, all different views


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 28, 2010)

I hadn't noticed.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 28, 2010)

oh well


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 28, 2010)

I thought that was a fascinating sociological experiment for a few minutes. Initially, the reaction of the group to a suspected outsider - clearly a woman, wearing a chicken outfit - was close to fear. They fed off each other as well.

I think everyone in the house was surprised by their reactions, including Stephanie - who called what was certainly a woman "it".

After a while, all the males responded slightly differently . . . veh interesting!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 28, 2010)

I think Davina was pretty scared by the experience as well. She was shaking after she left.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 28, 2010)

Indeed, and what makes it really interesting is there was nothing to fear and rationally they all knew there was nothing to fear - yet some natural impulse going back thousands of years most def kicked in for a while.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 28, 2010)

I think being dressed up as animals and being unable to communicate accentuated that as well. 

That was actually very very odd to watch. That is the kind of thing I watch Big Brother for.


----------



## strung out (Jan 28, 2010)

i liked her comment about how she absolutely loved it and it was the best night of her life


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't think it was how she imagined it. 

If only Big Brothers Big Brain still existed.


----------



## clicker (Jan 28, 2010)

Never thought a big fluffy pink pig could look scary...but standing in the bathroom almost blocking her way out of the door, he managed it.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 28, 2010)

That's what stuck me last night - it felt very primal and threatening, almost pornographic in a strange sort of way.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 28, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> That's what stuck me last night - it felt very primal and threatening, almost pornographic in a strange sort of way.



Yeh, that is the feeling that I got.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 28, 2010)

I don't want your porn collections.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 28, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> That's what stuck me last night - it felt very primal and threatening, almost pornographic in a strange sort of way.


and made all the more interesting by the threat being a woman dressed as a chicken. Excellent!


----------



## Kanda (Jan 28, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> That's what stuck me last night - it felt very primal and threatening, almost pornographic in a strange sort of way.



Not sure about pornographic. Very territorial though, which is to be expected no?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 28, 2010)

I think pornographic is the right word (kind of). The sense of naked, explicit violence was pretty unusual.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 28, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I think pornographic is the right word (kind of). The sense of naked, explicit violence was pretty unusual.



Where you get naked from though? They were all in animal costumes? 

It was odd I admit, but naked? pornographic??


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 28, 2010)

their violence was naked. 

I can definitely understand the use of the word pornographic.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 28, 2010)

None of the above.


----------



## strung out (Jan 28, 2010)

intimidation, implications of having sex with her, feeling her body, following (chasing?) her round, male bravado, costumes conforming to strong stereotypes (wolf, pig, cockerel). i can definitely see why the word pornographic was used, though it's not the word which would first spring to mind admittedly.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 28, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> their violence was naked.



I'm probably being a retard.. but.. violence???!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 28, 2010)

strung_out said:


> intimidation, implications of having sex with her, feeling her body, following (chasing?) her round, male bravado, costumes conforming to strong stereotypes (wolf, pig, cockerel). i can definitely see why the word pornographic was used, though it's not the word which would first spring to mind admittedly.



I agree ^^

And it is not the first word I would use, but it is definitely understandable.

The more I think about it, the more I think that whole episode was very very weird. I wonder how Davina must have felt when she was on the floor and they were trying to take her costume off.


----------



## strung out (Jan 28, 2010)

i think sleazy describes it better than pornographic tbh


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 28, 2010)

strung_out said:


> i think sleazy describes it better than pornographic tbh



I don't know. It was something just a bit beyond sleazy for me. There was something just more.... violent... in it.

I cant put my finger on it.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 28, 2010)

I mean, there she is, she has her moment, the last ever series of CBB. She must have known she wouldn't get a great reaction, but seeing her followed around the house, then pinned to the floor whilst they try and remove her mask...

I don't think that is how she imagined it would be.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 28, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I don't think that is how she imagined it would be.



Aye, producers fault. They should have just put her in, no disguise


----------



## strung out (Jan 29, 2010)

it was strange, because the comments she came out with at the end (best night of my life, i loved it) didn't match up to the edit they broadcast tonight, of loneliness, female submission, male domination, forced silence, sexual objectification


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 29, 2010)

strung_out said:


> it was strange, because the comments she came out with at the end (best night of my life, i loved it) didn't match up to the edit they broadcast tonight, of loneliness, female submission, male domination, forced silence, sexual objectification



They really didn't, everything she said afterwards sounded very very hollow. She was shaking.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 29, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> They really didn't, everything she said afterwards sounded very very hollow. She was shaking.



Not making excuses or disagreeing but she's done this for 10 yrs, 17 series... I'd be spooked.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 29, 2010)

strung_out said:


> it was strange, because the comments she came out with at the end (best night of my life, i loved it) didn't match up to the edit they broadcast tonight, of loneliness, female submission, male domination, forced silence, sexual objectification


FFS  If only she better understood her own experience!


----------



## strung out (Jan 29, 2010)

maybe it was just a dodgy edit then. who knows. it definitely came across a bit creepy though


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 29, 2010)

strung_out said:


> maybe it was just a dodgy edit then. who knows. it definitely came across a bit creepy though



It did for me as well.

This is what amazes me about Big Brother (and life more generally, I suppose), that we can all see the same thing and see something completely different in it. It doesn't mean any of us are right or wrong.

Except me, and people who agree with me.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 29, 2010)

It was a giant clown chicken   FFS!


----------



## strung out (Jan 29, 2010)

de-humanisation


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 29, 2010)

strung_out said:


> de-humanisation



Exactly.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 29, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> I don't think it was how she imagined it.
> 
> If only Big Brothers Big Brain still existed


I miss big brain. 



tarannau said:


> I don't want your porn collections.





I found it rather creepy.


----------



## madzone (Jan 29, 2010)

So, what happens tonight?


----------



## Kanda (Jan 29, 2010)

People get evicted. Last man standing wins.


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 29, 2010)

Baldwin is on 8 cats or whatever it's called tonight. Apparently he gets a minor roasting from Michael Ball..


----------



## madzone (Jan 29, 2010)

Kanda said:


> People get evicted. Last man standing wins.


 Is it the final?


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 29, 2010)

madzone said:


> Is it the final?



erm, what do you reckon from that comment ? last man standing wins, yeah, it's the final  lol


----------



## Kanda (Jan 29, 2010)

madzone said:


> Is it the final?



Yes dear..


----------



## madzone (Jan 29, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Yes dear..


 *adds slap #3 in things to do to kanda book*


----------



## madzone (Jan 29, 2010)

themonkeyman said:


> erm, what do you reckon from that comment ? last man standing wins, yeah, it's the final  lol


 It could mean anything coming from him tbf.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 29, 2010)

madzone said:


> *adds slap #3 in things to do to kanda book*


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm out this evening so please would you all post enough reaction and commentary so that I can relive the final tomorrow or something. - Without actually watching it like. I mean I realise I could fast fwd all the davina bits but I don't think I can be bothered to watch it after the fact.


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 29, 2010)

Although tbh. I'm so late with birthday drinks plans that it may just be 3 of us watching cbb here.


----------



## sc0ttie (Jan 29, 2010)

I think Alex Reid will win, to spite Jordan.


----------



## pboi (Jan 29, 2010)

hope Jordan goes and gets booed


----------



## strung out (Jan 29, 2010)

they should have got gareth gates in there this year for extra lulz


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 29, 2010)

I wouldn't fancy interviewing Vinnie if he comes out to a booing and not having won..


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 29, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> I wouldn't fancy interviewing Vinnie if he comes out to a booing and not having won..



Hehehheheee


----------



## madzone (Jan 29, 2010)

Davina is thick as arseholes isn't she?


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 29, 2010)

I presume she thinks 'ablutions' means having a dump.


----------



## madzone (Jan 29, 2010)

Stupid girl.

I went off her when she was on Room 101 and picked Frank Sinatra because he couldn't sing


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 29, 2010)

It's all gone according to expectations/odds/polls so far:

Stephanie 5th with 8.6% of the vote
Jonas 4th with 12.8% of the vote.


----------



## toblerone3 (Jan 29, 2010)

What was Stephanie talking about when they cut the sound for three seconds. Just afterwards Davina asked her not to talk about the toilet thing


----------



## madzone (Jan 29, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> It's all gone according to expectations/odds/polls so far:
> 
> Stephanie 5th with 8.6% of the vote
> Jonas 4th with 12.8% of the vote.


 And Vinnie?


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 29, 2010)

My guess:

1. Alex
2. the other one
3. Vinnie


----------



## toblerone3 (Jan 29, 2010)

madzone said:


> And Vinnie?



expected to finish 3rd


----------



## madzone (Jan 29, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> My guess:
> 
> 1. Alex
> 2. the other one
> 3. Vinnie


 


toblerone3 said:


> expected to finish 3rd


 Oh yes! 

When is the next eviction?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 29, 2010)

madzone said:


> And Vinnie?



According to most polls etc it'll be Vinnie next, then Dane and finally Alex to win by some margin.
Personally I don't know, Vinnie could have a bit of casual support who haven't watched the show much. It's looking good for Alex, while Dane is a bit 'lukewarm water' to quote Spinal Tap.

I wouldn't like to call this one really. Can't see a major shock like last year though.

Final *oddsflash!*

Alex: 1.25
Dane: 6.52
Vinniebigpotatoes: 10.0


----------



## madzone (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2010)

Vinnie is gutted!



Tell me i'm wrong...


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 29, 2010)

In your smug little face Vincent


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 29, 2010)

Lol, Vinniebigpotatoes is seething.


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 29, 2010)

moan moan 'there must have been something in the papers' moan 'half an hour?!' moan..

couldn't possibly have been because you're a precious whinging fuck?


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh Vinnie


----------



## strung out (Jan 29, 2010)

is this worth watching on +1?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 29, 2010)

Final final *oddsflash!*

Alex: 1.15
Dane: 7.2

You'd think enough people are aware of rough voting figures now to get someone to stick a few quid on for them, so it's looking increasingly like a done deal for Alex... probably.


----------



## madzone (Jan 29, 2010)

Balders is getting it


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 29, 2010)

strung_out said:


> is this worth watching on +1?



Only true fans thanks, not you fair weather types


----------



## strung out (Jan 29, 2010)

i think i've watched an hour in total of this series


----------



## strung out (Jan 29, 2010)

not bad, considering i'm the 9th biggest poster on this thread, with 90 posts


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 29, 2010)

Do you want me to give a quick update on what you missed?


----------



## strung out (Jan 29, 2010)

yes please


----------



## toblerone3 (Jan 29, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> I wouldn't fancy interviewing Vinnie if he comes out to a booing and not having won..



He didn't actually get booed that much at all.


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 29, 2010)

The man was robbed, I tell ya


----------



## madzone (Jan 29, 2010)

toblerone3 said:


> He didn't actually get booed that much at all.


 Yeah, they're not so brave to his face


----------



## Flashman (Jan 29, 2010)

A man crush on Jonas I have. 

Only just realised it, think it was the tie inside the shirt and the throwing of his hat.


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 29, 2010)

Awww Vinnie


----------



## pboi (Jan 29, 2010)

haha bravo Alex!!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 29, 2010)

Phew! Nice one Rocky!


----------



## Yelkcub (Jan 29, 2010)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Final final *oddsflash!*
> 
> Alex: 1.15
> Dane: 7.2
> ...



Would they have still taken bets on this when you posted this? Looked like a sure thing and was??


----------



## madzone (Jan 29, 2010)

I feel like that was all a bit of an anti climax


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 29, 2010)

I think the tree should have won.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 29, 2010)

xsunnysuex said:


> I think the tree should have won.



The tree was brilliant


----------



## ash (Jan 29, 2010)

But the tree was a bit wooden dont you think .............. tee hee.  Sexy though


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 29, 2010)

Yelkcub said:


> Would they have still taken bets on this when you posted this? Looked like a sure thing and was??



Yeah, but Ulrika last year was a massive outsider until halfway through the night - you never really know. I do think results were probably leaked a few days ago though. Also there are some really sophisticated polls out there now for this event. No surprises at all tonight.

'Sall good.


----------



## madzone (Jan 29, 2010)

Awww Alex you funny little man


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 29, 2010)

Innee sweet 

Hope you stays with Katie and they have lots of orange bulbous babies


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2010)

Yo Adrian!!!

I knew I sould have put a few quid on him


----------



## madzone (Jan 29, 2010)

Vinnie looked genuinely chuffed for him as well


----------



## ash (Jan 29, 2010)

madzone said:


> Vinnie looked genuinely chuffed for him as well


crap Vinnie wanted to win and was well gutted


----------



## madzone (Jan 29, 2010)

ash said:


> crap Vinnie wanted to win and was well gutted


 When Alex came out of the house Vinnie was standing up and clapping and looking well chuffed for Alex.


----------



## ash (Jan 29, 2010)

Vinnie is an actor - look at his face when he was evicted!!?? He had half an hour to compose for the Alex reaction!


----------



## madzone (Jan 29, 2010)

ash said:


> Vinnie is an actor - look at his face when he was evicted!!?? He had half an hour to compose for the Alex reaction!


 
Vinnie is a shit actor 

That was a genuine smile


----------



## gabi (Jan 29, 2010)

Jesus.

That russian chick. Fucking hell..... How fit is that?


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 29, 2010)

gabi said:


> Jesus.
> 
> That russian chick. Fucking hell..... How fit is that?



Keep your hands on the keyboard..


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 29, 2010)

Now you think he's a good guy 


But must say I do have a soft spot for Alex 


And still fancy Dane


----------



## gabi (Jan 29, 2010)

paulhackett66 said:


> Keep your hands on the keyboard..



That was my official farewell to this fuckhole of a thread. Older readers will get it. Everyone else can fuck off. 

I'm off of to the pub. Nite all.


----------



## madzone (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't think he's a 'good guy' I just think he looked genuinely chuffed for Alex. I mean ffs in he greater scheme of things this is fuck all to somone like VJ and as soon as the annoyance has worn off he won't give a fuck


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 29, 2010)

Oh god, what will get me through next January 

I love this show and love this thread - a bit


----------



## paulhackett (Jan 29, 2010)

Dare I say there's CBBBM on - with Tina Malone, Preston and DJ Shit? (oh Talent) from X factor..


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2010)

Dont worry dudes, there is a BB in the summer


----------



## ash (Jan 29, 2010)

*!!*



madzone said:


> Vinnie is a shit actor
> 
> That was a genuine smile



Vinnie is a genuine actor that was a shit smile !!!


----------



## Celt (Jan 29, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> Tragic really. Looks like she did it herself with a torch and breadknife.
> 
> Stephanie Beacham, on the other hand, is about to turn 62 and looks 40-something.
> 
> I suppose you pays yer money . . .




i saw this post the other day and its the only reference to anything other than to much plastic surgery - does anyone(preferably londoncalling) know where this info comes from?


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 29, 2010)

Vinnie is fucked off he got stitched up. He never cared if he won. He doesn't need the adulation. He wanted to make something of Rocky and if in the first week, perhaps two, Vinnie hadn't taken to him, he'd have been history. I'm telling ya


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 29, 2010)

Celt said:


> i saw this post the other day and its the only reference to anything other than to much plastic surgery - does anyone(preferably londoncalling) know where this info comes from?



You think she's been carved up? I thought it was shit lips, that don't look good at certain angles.


----------



## ash (Jan 29, 2010)

LilJen said:


> Vinnie is fucked off he got stitched up. He never cared if he won. He doesn't need the adulation. He wanted to make something of Rocky and if in the first week, perhaps two, Vinnie hadn't taken to him, he'd have been history. I'm telling ya



Could you repeat that more coherantly???? Haven't got a clue what you're saying????


----------



## Kanda (Jan 29, 2010)

Love it that none of the housemates hate Vinnie or think he was malicious but people out of the house do 

All in the edit?


----------



## Addy (Jan 29, 2010)

gabi said:


> Jesus.
> 
> That russian chick. Fucking hell..... How fit is that?


 

She has a blokes gravely voice and too many fucking teeth!!!

Each to their own I guess


----------



## ash (Jan 29, 2010)

Apart from what happened in the house:  Anyone who knows anything about football and the 'crazy gang' will know that Vinnie was a joker and  was also very physical on the pitch.  However the overwhelming pundit chat about him is that he was attention seeking e.g. throwing water over anyone else who was being interviewed if he felt left out.   Don't forget that he went to court for threatening a neighbour and I think a gun was involved?? In my opinion a bit of a personality disordered prattt!!!


----------



## Celt (Jan 29, 2010)

LilJen said:


> Oh god, what will get me through next January
> 
> I love this show and love this thread - a bit



i don't think there is one next january wasn't this the last sleb one  - i'd hate you to look forward to it for 11 months 



LilJen said:


> You think she's been carved up? I thought it was shit lips, that don't look good at certain angles.



i didn't know anything about it but london callings post refers to it being self inflicted with a torch and a carving knife 



Kanda said:


> Love it that none of the housemates hate Vinnie or think he was malicious but people out of the house do
> 
> All in the edit?




definitely 

ok BB's big mouth music for alex's entrance was bloody awful


----------



## Kanda (Jan 29, 2010)

Rumour is they may re-bid for CBB not BB. Due to decent viewing figures this year.


----------



## Celt (Jan 29, 2010)

ash said:


> Apart from what happened in the house:  Anyone who knows anything about football and the 'crazy gang' will know that Vinnie was a joker and  was also very physical on the pitch.  However the overwhelming pundit chat about him is that he was attention seeking e.g. throwing water over anyone else who was being interviewed if he felt left out.   Don't forget that he went to court for threatening a neighbour and I think a gun was involved?? In my opinion a bit of a personality disordered prattt!!!


 


vinnie i am sure made a video about the things he had got away with on the pitch - he was a dirty player with a big smile, in the days before there was a camera covering every inch of pitch


----------



## Celt (Jan 29, 2010)

oh god i had forgotten that a win for alex would mean wall to wall jordan, 

ah good time to turn over


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 29, 2010)

Celt said:


> i saw this post the other day and its the only reference to anything other than to much plastic surgery - does anyone(preferably londoncalling) know where this info comes from?


It looked obvious to me but stick _plastic surgery+Heide fleiss_ in Google and see what happens.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 29, 2010)

Vinnie was a surprisingly good footballer. I used to see him play for Leeds - powerful shot but he had a really delicate touch and showed a bit of skill when he had the chance. Used to warm up on the pitch by playing air guitar to Tina Turner songs too.
There's a story about him threatening Howard Wilkinson with a shotgun when he dropped him. For laughs, obv.


----------



## Celt (Jan 30, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> It looked obvious to me but stick _plastic surgery+Heide fleiss_ in Google and see what happens.



I did and didn't find anything other than maybe to much plastic surgery


----------



## Mad Badger (Jan 30, 2010)

I am genuinely pleased Alex won. A victory for the nice guy and a real kick in the teeth for all the idiots who believe everything they read in the press, and thought he was a total wanker. Sadly they'll have forgotten this by next week and be lapping up all the latest celebrity goss in Heat as usual 

Still, my faith in the British public has been somewhat restored by Alex winning, and Vinny not.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 30, 2010)

Well. There we go then.


----------



## strung out (Jan 30, 2010)

i'm quite ashamed at the number of posts i've made on this thread, despite not actually watching a whole episode 

i guess a fair few of them were telling sesq he was a dick though tbh


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 30, 2010)

Where can you see how many posts you've made in a thread?


I came home in time to see that dane was being interviewed and alex was still in the house. So there we go.


----------



## strung out (Jan 30, 2010)

if you go in the forum and click on the numbers next to each thread (4th or 5th column i think) then it gives you a list of who's posted on each thread and how many times


----------



## madamv (Jan 30, 2010)

Sparklefish and I had a lovely evening watching this together.  I really thought Stephanie was quite sweet....  a little touched, but sweet...

I really would have liked Dane to win, I think Alex won because he got picked on by Vinnie...   Makes me wonder if Vinnie hadnt been there at all, whether he would have been so triumphant.

Good show this year...  Hope they decide to do it again next Jan, like LilJen, dunno what I will do next January otherwise


----------



## wtfftw (Jan 30, 2010)

strung_out said:


> if you go in the forum and click on the numbers next to each thread (4th or 5th column i think) then it gives you a list of who's posted on each thread and how many times


Oh wow. Thanks. I never knew!
I'm eighth.


----------



## pastieburt (Jan 30, 2010)

Who won then?


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 30, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Rumour is they may re-bid for CBB not BB. Due to decent viewing figures this year.


It seems like a valid concept to me and 3 mill is decent - they surely just have to make the balance sheet turn a profit.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 30, 2010)

I agree I really liked this series it was the first one I didn't turn off half way through. I thought the characters were interesting too but agree that without Vinnie is suspect Akex wouldn't have won and it would probably have been between Stephanie or Dane


----------



## Flashman (Jan 30, 2010)

I too hope they keep it up, CBB's been pretty decent for the most part all its career, whereas BB is just shite now.


----------



## tarannau (Jan 30, 2010)

That was a nice series. Everyone seemed to come out fairly well out of it in the end. And a happy end in that Alex the lovable prat won.

Vinnie was a forceful character with plenty of (bossy) flaws, but on the other hand the house was comparatively unbitchy and surprisingly down to earth with each other. No Vanessa like mentalness, lingering ill feeling and less guilty watching than many a year.


----------



## han (Jan 30, 2010)

tarannau said:


> That was a nice series. Everyone seemed to come out fairly well out of it in the end. And a happy end in that Alex the lovable prat won.



Absolutely. Well done Alex, you gorgeous sweet old village idiot!


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 30, 2010)

I think I probably liked his religious conversion best. You idiot !


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jan 30, 2010)

pastieburt said:


> Who won then?



me.


----------



## pboi (Jan 30, 2010)

_im a big fan of jesus and gandhi_


so so funny


----------



## Schmetterling (Jan 30, 2010)

Does anyone know the name of the song that was played when Vinnie came out?


----------



## Kanda (Jan 30, 2010)

London_Calling said:


> It seems like a valid concept to me and 3 mill is decent - they surely just have to make the balance sheet turn a profit.



It's a very cheap show to put on apparently (compared to paying other production companies to provide content for that many hours).

Andy Duncan has been replaced by the guy behind the 'Dave' channel rename, we'll see...


----------



## ska invita (Jan 30, 2010)

ash said:


> Apart from what happened in the house:  Anyone who knows anything about football and the 'crazy gang' will know that Vinnie was a joker and  was also very physical on the pitch.  However the overwhelming pundit chat about him is that he was attention seeking e.g. throwing water over anyone else who was being interviewed if he felt left out.   Don't forget that he went to court for threatening a neighbour and I think a gun was involved?? In my opinion a bit of a personality disordered prattt!!!



He is a confirmed gun nut.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm not sure they can justify four weeks of celeb BB without the three months of summer BB in the same house, the cost per hour of programming would rocket. Mothballing the house for 11 months, or using a more temporary studio-based option wouldn't really make much sense either imo.

It'd be great if they kept the format in some way but it's hard to see one existing without the other, and the main show is devalued at this point. Which is Endemol's fault, but still...


----------



## madamv (Jan 30, 2010)

Could corporate events keep the house ticking over cost wise?...  Certainly in the few months following cbb


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Feb 2, 2010)

strung_out said:


> i'm quite ashamed at the number of posts i've made on this thread, despite not actually watching a whole episode
> 
> *i guess a fair few of them were telling sesq he was a dick though tbh*



If you faced yourself in the mirror you could not be honest with yourself.
You are a malicious troll and a despicable liar just like your mate Dillinger4.
(You both have form for what you did on this thread,longer than a giraffes neck.)

That was the whole point of you posting on this thread,to have a pop at me.

You need to get out more or die.


----------



## pboi (Feb 2, 2010)

lol


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Feb 2, 2010)

han said:


> He's a closet Nazi.  He likes rules.



Yeah 
He secretly wanted 6 million jews dead.
(But he was only joking.)

Nudge,nudge,wink,wink.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Feb 2, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Sorry, wouldn't want to please you too much.
> Don't send abusive PMs. *Don't disrupt threads.* Do your top button up.



You can fuck off as well.
You have been away too long.
Your ignorance is so fucking ironic.


----------



## Sesquipedalian (Feb 2, 2010)

pboi said:


> lol



Are you still dealing in kiddie porn on 4Chan ?


----------



## tarannau (Feb 2, 2010)

Well aren't you quite the wackily belated knobjob Attempting to settle scores (badly) just makes you look even more obsessed and crackers, if that were somehow possible

And learn to use paragraphs - this sloppy one sentence a line laziness just makes you look like even more of a weirdo green inker.


----------



## Libertad (Feb 2, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> Are you still dealing in kiddie porn on 4Chan ?




^ That'll have the effect I expect you're after. 

If you're not happy here then why don't you walk away?
 It seems as if you want to abdicate the decision to stay/go to someone else. You may regret that relinquishment of autonomy.

If you're going to leave then do it on your own terms and  then there's no regret, no blame.

My professional, though unsolicited, advice would be to go for the spectacularly implosive flounce option.


----------



## tarannau (Feb 2, 2010)

Banning him would be like putting down that elderly, mad springer spaniel with 3 legs and a bladder complaint though. Understandable, but not entirely necessary


----------



## Wookey (Feb 2, 2010)

Sorry, thought this was the CBB thread!!

*backs towards the door*


----------



## pboi (Feb 2, 2010)

the fella is bonkers


----------



## strung out (Feb 6, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> If you faced yourself in the mirror you could not be honest with yourself.
> You are a malicious troll and a despicable liar just like your mate Dillinger4.
> (You both have form for what you did on this thread,longer than a giraffes neck.)
> 
> ...



lol!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 6, 2010)

Sesquipedalian said:


> If you faced yourself in the mirror you could not be honest with yourself.
> You are a malicious troll and a despicable liar just like your mate Dillinger4.
> (You both have form for what you did on this thread,longer than a giraffes neck.)
> 
> ...


----------



## strung out (Feb 6, 2010)

i only registered on here to have a pop at sesq tbh. each one of my 16,000+ posts is in some way a veiled dig


----------



## sheothebudworths (Feb 6, 2010)

> You need to get out more or die.



What an _excellent_ line! 


I'm going to save that one and use it myself.....maybe on my mum, for starters! 

'Do I want a cup of tea.....? Do I want a cup of FUCKIN tea?!?  '.........


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 6, 2010)

strung_out said:


> i only registered on here to have a pop at sesq tbh. each one of my 16,000+ posts is in some way a veiled dig



So are all of mine. Not only that, but _everybody_ who has ever had a dig at sesq, online or in real life, was actually me as well, using alternate logins and nefarious disguises.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 6, 2010)

I probably shouldn't even use that as a joke, he will probably use it as evidence of how evil I am sometime.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 6, 2010)

Sesq had a point on this thread.

He was being deliberately wound up in a way that amounted to bullying.

If you can't see that you're either lying to yourself or exceptionally insensitive.


----------



## strung out (Feb 6, 2010)

i am actually dillinger4, sheo and the editor. i set up urban75 to take the piss out of sesq.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 6, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Sesq had a point on this thread.
> 
> He was being deliberately wound up in a way that amounted to bullying.
> 
> If you can't see that you're either lying to yourself or exceptionally insensitive.



Not at all. 

I was having a joke with him, like I would with anybody on here.

As soon as it was pretty obvious that he didn't get it, I stopped. 

Because of this, I received a massive amount of abuse from him, which has continued for weeks and weeks after any of this had happened.

I would call that disproportionate. I could understand if he just called me a cunt a few times a few times or something. But the pages and pages of vitriol, not to mention sending me a PM to inform me what a nasty little shit I am, is over the top. 

All I wanted to do was talk about Big Brother and have a laugh with people.


----------



## pboi (Feb 6, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Sesq had a point on this thread.
> 
> He was being deliberately wound up in a way that amounted to bullying.
> 
> If you can't see that you're either lying to yourself or exceptionally insensitive.



its the internet, get over it as he should


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 6, 2010)

pboi said:


> its the internet, get over it as he should



init.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 6, 2010)

That's a pisspoor argument and you know it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 6, 2010)

Despite following this in the mornings, I somehow didn't know it had finished. Is there a summary of events that happened at the end?


----------



## pboi (Feb 6, 2010)

its not. if he is prepared to act like a raving loony, then so what if cant handle the banter back?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 6, 2010)

Diamond said:


> That's a pisspoor argument and you know it.



Its great to come in at the end of an argument and act like you know how it all happened.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 6, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Its great to come in at the end of an argument and act like you know how it all happened.



I've seen this thread develop throughout. My posts bear witness to that.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 6, 2010)

Diamond said:


> I've seen this thread develop throughout. My posts bear witness to that.



Good, then you can see the pages and pages and _pages_ of abuse I have received over a pretty innocuous joke that happened ages ago.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 6, 2010)

Dillinger4 said:


> Good, then you can see the pages and pages and _pages_ of abuse I have received over a pretty innocuous joke that happened ages ago.



When you start using italics and adjectives in that manner, you know you're on weak ground.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 6, 2010)

Diamond said:


> When you start using italics and adjectives in that manner, you know you're on weak ground.



I like how you point out my use of italics and adjectives rather than respond to the content of my post. 

It must be because you know that it is _you_ who is on weak ground.

Play the ball, not the man.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 6, 2010)

Your post lack any content or point or weight of any manner.

That's why you have to qualify it with adjectives and italics.

That much is obvious and that's why there's nothing to respond to.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 6, 2010)

Diamond said:


> Your post lack any content or point or weight of any manner.
> 
> That's why you have to qualify it with adjectives and italics.
> 
> That much is obvious and that's why there's nothing to respond to.



You know why that is, don't you? 

Because this entire argument has no content or basis in reality. 

It is a vendetta from one poster based on a crap joke that happened ages ago. 

You can build all the accusations you like out if it, but it is based on absolutely nothing. 

So yeh, I agree with you there.


----------



## Diamond (Feb 6, 2010)

meh...

It's a matter of doing the right thing.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 6, 2010)

Diamond said:


> meh...
> 
> It's a matter of doing the right thing.



What is the right thing here? Enlighten me.

If I had known that a thread I usually enjoy would be derailed with the amount of abuse that I have had on here, I wouldn't have bothered trying to have a laugh with him. I have learn't my lesson. Don't talk to strangers.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 6, 2010)

Still, the beef was infinitely moar entertaining than watching a knuckledragging cockheaed bullying ex footballer be the cock e is. on tele.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 6, 2010)

Put it into a real world context. Urban is often compared to a pub, so lets place it there.

Imagine you are in a pub, chatting to some people about something you are mildly interested in. You have a little joke with somebody, maybe you cross the line a bit as can sometimes happen with jokes. You just act the way you would with your friends. 

Then imagine that for weeks after that, that person followed you around giving you shit. He gets banned from the pub, then returns, and carries on giving you shit. 

Now tell me, what would _you_ do? What is the right thing?


----------

